# What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?



## MarcATL

Can we save everyone?

Me thinks not.

I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...


What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


----------



## Mac1958

The only way is for each end of the argument to stop pointing the finger at the other, look in the mirror and hold its own accountable.

There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.

Not holding my breath.  The country appears to be fresh out of mirrors.
.


----------



## progressive hunter

Mac1958 said:


> The only way is for each end of the argument to stop pointing the finger at the other, look in the mirror and hold its own accountable.
> 
> There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.
> 
> Not holding my breath.  The country appears to be fresh out of mirrors.
> .




the only way to stop racism is to ignore it,,,


----------



## Pete7469

Stop letting asshole racists live in your head rent free...


----------



## Natural Citizen

The blacks are the biggest instigators. They'll shut up if you engage them. Out on the streets, I mean. In front of their boys, too.

That's the problem. Nobody ever walks back up to em and asks, what'd you say to me, boy?

Do that once in a while, it'll get quiet quickly and the sambo soliciting a problem doesn't have shit to say all of a sudden. 

They thrive on people being afraid to step up and ask em what the fuck their problem is.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

First and foremost is to understand who is your greatest oppressor.
And all to often that person is the person in the mirror and those standing around you....not people you have never met.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anyway. That said, the so-called advocates for diversity are the biggest racists. End of the day, a Marxist is a Marxist is a Marxist.


----------



## Natural Citizen

iamwhatiseem said:


> First and foremost is to understand who is your greatest oppressor.
> And all to often that person is the person in the mirror and those standing around you....not people you have never met.



No, it's the over-sized government. That's our biggest oppressor. Government is force. Force is not moral. We want as little of it as possible.

These sambos wanna use the foce of government to placate their group claims.

That's not how things work. Huh uh. That's not the proper role of governemnt. The proper role of government is to protect INDIVIDUAL liberty.

No such thing as black rights or gay rights or any other group right. Rights don't come as groups. Rights come as individuals.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Natural Citizen said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost is to understand who is your greatest oppressor.
> And all to often that person is the person in the mirror and those standing around you....not people you have never met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the over-sized government. That's our biggest oppressor. Government is force. Force is not moral. We want as little of it as possible.
Click to expand...


 I was speaking in terms of just racism.


----------



## Dick Foster

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.


----------



## Rocko

Pete7469 said:


> Stop letting asshole racists live in your head rent free...


This ^^^^^ 1000%

If someone is a racist that is their problem more than yours, unless they’re doing harm to you. Then you do something about it


----------



## Natural Citizen

iamwhatiseem said:


> I was speaking in terms of just racism.



Racism is just an ugly form of collectivism.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy


----------



## Rocko

Manonthestreet said:


> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy



And whining about it, which is most of the time counterproductive, will also exist forever


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Manonthestreet said:


> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy



Extinguish no, reduce to irrelevancy yes.
But not until the baitors and those who make a living off of it are also reduced to irrelevancy.


----------



## Rocko

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extinguish no, reduce to irrelevancy yes.
> But not until the baitors and those who make a living off of it are also reduced to irrelevancy.
Click to expand...


And how do you see that happening? I’m forty years old, and throughout my lifetime I’ve seen the racial grievance industrial complex grow to new heights year after year. Even after having a black president


----------



## Manonthestreet

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extinguish no, reduce to irrelevancy yes.
> But not until the baitors and those who make a living off of it are also reduced to irrelevancy.
Click to expand...

That won't happen cause it's profitable to create crisis' so as not to let them go to waste.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Mac1958 said:


> There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.
> 
> Not holding my breath.



Pffft.


----------



## Mike Dwight

Sorry about the Meme. I meant to actually reply to the OP. Ya everybody is fully capable like anybody else and nobody is born into castes is the American way. Actually Jefferson Davis agreed with things as simple as this, that the King was a caste and the professions are to be open.


----------



## MarcATL

Dick Foster said:


> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.


The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.

How do you account for that?


----------



## MarcATL

Mac1958 said:


> The only way is for each end of the argument to stop pointing the finger at the other, look in the mirror and hold its own accountable.
> 
> There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.
> 
> Not holding my breath.  The country appears to be fresh out of mirrors.
> .


What did you think about the video in the OP?

I'd like to see your commentary about that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Best way to stop racism?

Outlaw democrats.....


----------



## Death Angel

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Deport all non Americans. You know who you are.


----------



## keepitreal

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


God grant me the serenity 
TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CAN NOT CHANGE 
Courage to change the things that I can 
And, THE WISDOM TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE 

We can not change anyone,
We can only change ourselves 
And be an example of a life,
we wish to see in others

You're a racist...you're a bigot...you're prejudiced 
Change you first!


----------



## westwall

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"







treat everyone the way you want to be treated.  Stop whining.  So long as blacks go around with a "I demand reparations" chip on their shoulder racism will stay alive.  Don't forget one thing though, there will ALWAYS be racism, some people are too stupid to ever get it.  They are lost so don't waste time with them.


----------



## MarcATL

keepitreal said:


> God grant me the serenity
> TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CAN NOT CHANGE
> Courage to change the things that I can
> And, THE WISDOM TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE
> 
> We can not change anyone,
> We can only change ourselves
> And be an example of a life,
> we wish to see in others
> 
> You're a racist...you're a bigot...you're prejudiced
> Change you first!


What's your commentary on what Brother Beau had to say?


----------



## MarcATL

westwall said:


> treat everyone the way you want to be treated.  Stop whining.  So long as blacks go around with a "I demand reparations" chip on their shoulder racism will stay alive.  Don't forget one thing though, there will ALWAYS be racism, some people are too stupid to ever get it.  They are lost so don't waste time with them.


What's your thoughts on what the nice gentleman in the video had to say about it?


----------



## westwall

MarcATL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> treat everyone the way you want to be treated.  Stop whining.  So long as blacks go around with a "I demand reparations" chip on their shoulder racism will stay alive.  Don't forget one thing though, there will ALWAYS be racism, some people are too stupid to ever get it.  They are lost so don't waste time with them.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on what the nice gentleman in the video had to say about it?
Click to expand...






I haven't watched it yet because I am busy, give me a synopsis if you would be so kind.


----------



## keepitreal

MarcATL said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> God grant me the serenity
> TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CAN NOT CHANGE
> Courage to change the things that I can
> And, THE WISDOM TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE
> 
> We can not change anyone,
> We can only change ourselves
> And be an example of a life,
> we wish to see in others
> 
> You're a racist...you're a bigot...you're prejudiced
> Change you first!
> 
> 
> 
> What's your commentary on what Brother Beau had to say?
Click to expand...

I didn't watch the video...
YOU asked a question...I answered your question


----------



## Flopper

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


IMHO, the best way to stop racism is to stop the constant discussion of it and start discussing issues and ignoring race just as we ignore eye color and other physical attributes.  Once a discussion turns to race,  any intelligent or useful conversation ceases.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?
Click to expand...

Been gone now for decades, meanwhile YOU advocate for laws that oppress whites. By the way? Which PARTY created those laws? Enforced those laws and fought to KEEP those laws?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

keepitreal said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> God grant me the serenity
> TO ACCEPT THE THINGS I CAN NOT CHANGE
> Courage to change the things that I can
> And, THE WISDOM TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE
> 
> We can not change anyone,
> We can only change ourselves
> And be an example of a life,
> we wish to see in others
> 
> You're a racist...you're a bigot...you're prejudiced
> Change you first!
Click to expand...



^^^^^THIS   


There are some things you just can't change....mainly what other people do or think. So really the ONLY thing you can change is YOU and what YOU do and what YOU think...…..and many times when those close to you see the differences, will change too.


As to the video...…….I think he means well and the suggestions given in each case MAY achieve some level of change......BUT....he only talks of trying to change others responses to you and that's only as good as the person(s) involved and if you are not guilty as well. 


Fear breeds hate and what do most people fear??? Someone that is different from themselves. If you can look past those differences, whether it's skin color, religion, politics, etc.....then it's easier to see we are all made of the same cloth.......we just come with different wrappings & trappings.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Best way I can think of is to start a pretend negro sock account or two and make every post about race


----------



## dblack




----------



## petro

MarcATL said:


> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?


Wasn't here for that. In fact neither were you.

Creating endless grievance threads certainly isn't going to end anything.


----------



## Kilroy2

Wait about another 500 years and if it doesn't die out then its time for self esteem classes of be added to elementary/middle school and high school for all. If that doesn't work then I would hope that space travel would be viable.


----------



## Mac1958

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way is for each end of the argument to stop pointing the finger at the other, look in the mirror and hold its own accountable.
> 
> There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.
> 
> Not holding my breath.  The country appears to be fresh out of mirrors.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think about the video in the OP?
> 
> I'd like to see your commentary about that.
Click to expand...

Eleven minutes from one guy I don't know?  No thanks.  Encapsulate his point and I'll comment on that, if his opinion is so important.
.


----------



## dblack

I think it all comes down to empathy, which is really the core of all morality. People can be educated/indoctrinated to reject racism, but if they lack the ability (or the will) to see the world from someone else's perspective, they will always be easy marks for the racists. Same goes for most hate-mongering really.


----------



## IM2

Mac1958 said:


> The only way is for each end of the argument to stop pointing the finger at the other, look in the mirror and hold its own accountable.
> 
> There can be no "honest conversation on race" unless and until that happens.
> 
> Not holding my breath.  The country appears to be fresh out of mirrors.
> .



That's not the solution Mac.


----------



## IM2

Dick Foster said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.
Click to expand...


This is an example of why racism can't be ended. This guy ignores a history of laws and policy pertaining to race and wants to end laws create to work on the damage created by those laws and policy. Racism is a behavior and it's not going to die if people shut up and ignore it.


----------



## MarcATL

westwall said:


> I haven't watched it yet because I am busy, give me a synopsis if you would be so kind.


It's too short for a synopsis, so I'll patiently await your response once you've watched it.


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> IMHO, the best way to stop racism is to stop the constant discussion of it and start discussing issues and ignoring race just as we ignore eye color and other physical attributes.  Once a discussion turns to race,  any intelligent or useful conversation ceases.


How do you think that came to be?

Honestly, give me your best assessment.


----------



## MarcATL

keepitreal said:


> I didn't watch the video...
> YOU asked a question...I answered your question


I didn't post the video for my good looks you know.

So what's your feedback on it?


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Been gone now for decades, meanwhile YOU advocate for laws that oppress whites. By the way? Which PARTY created those laws? Enforced those laws and fought to KEEP those laws?


From what I gather, seems that both parties had a hand to play in it, however I know one thing for sure....that it was the CONSERVATIVES of the time that did it.

Their arguments haven't changed. Sometimes word-for-word, literally.


----------



## MarcATL

petro said:


> Wasn't here for that. In fact neither were you.
> 
> Creating endless grievance threads certainly isn't going to end anything.


What's been done to correct those grave actions by the government?

What SHOULD be done?


----------



## MarcATL

Mac1958 said:


> Eleven minutes from one guy I don't know?  No thanks.  Encapsulate his point and I'll comment on that, if his opinion is so important.
> .


LoL!!! Not surprising.

No, Beau speaks better for himself.

You don't care, you don't care.

No skin off my back.

Not surprising at all.


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Been gone now for decades, meanwhile YOU advocate for laws that oppress whites. By the way? Which PARTY created those laws? Enforced those laws and fought to KEEP those laws?


what's been gone for decades? And how does it change anything?

Additionally, what laws are oppressing whites? How are whites oppressed, ever?


----------



## impuretrash

dblack said:


> I think it all comes down to empathy, which is really the core of all morality. People can be educated/indoctrinated to reject racism, but if they lack the ability (or the will) to see the world from someone else's perspective, they will always be easy marks for the racists. Same goes for most hate-mongering really.



White society in general shows a greater capacity for empathy than any others. It's one of our strengths and one of our greatest weaknesses.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been gone now for decades, meanwhile YOU advocate for laws that oppress whites. By the way? Which PARTY created those laws? Enforced those laws and fought to KEEP those laws?
> 
> 
> 
> what's been gone for decades? And how does it change anything?
> 
> Additionally, what laws are oppressing whites? How are whites oppressed, ever?
Click to expand...

Laws that discriminated against blacks have been gone for decades, laws that held blacks back have been gone for decades. And you know why? Because republicans got rid of them when the democrats fought to keep them. As for discrimination when a person NOT white can be picked over a more qualified white person that is discrimination to the white person and it happens in numerous situations by Government and civilian groups backed by Federal law.


----------



## Yarddog

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"





I dont know. For sure racism is not a good thing. It's a product of close mindedness and ignorance. Also the amount of racism is not something that can be measured.. its just impossible, demographics in the US are always changing and vary from region to region. 
I don't claim to have the answer, but I think there are many ways to make things improve. I do know one of the problems is that negative news sells. It's the bad we will always hear about. Negative images about each other seem to have much more gravity than the positive which is just plain boring.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all comes down to empathy, which is really the core of all morality. People can be educated/indoctrinated to reject racism, but if they lack the ability (or the will) to see the world from someone else's perspective, they will always be easy marks for the racists. Same goes for most hate-mongering really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White society in general shows a greater capacity for empathy than any others. It's one of our strengths and one of our greatest weaknesses.
Click to expand...




“Our”?

???


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


The best way to stop it is not to engage


----------



## Mac1958

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven minutes from one guy I don't know?  No thanks.  Encapsulate his point and I'll comment on that, if his opinion is so important.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LoL!!! Not surprising.
> 
> No, Beau speaks better for himself.
> 
> You don't care, you don't care.
> 
> No skin off my back.
> 
> Not surprising at all.
Click to expand...

Okay, you don't have to.  

No skin off my back.
.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"





Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MarcATL said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?
Click to expand...


Jews have faced racism for 4000 years and we persevere because we don’t kill each other. We help each other and we don’t bitch and moan nonstop.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Correll said:


> Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.



Exactly. Eventually, somebody'll get tired of it and sink this mothertrucker.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

To import millions of Brown people.
Oops that did the opposite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Stop electing devout Muslim extremists and dingbat bartenders to Congress. LOL Democrats LOL.


----------



## Correll

Flopper said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, the best way to stop racism is to stop the constant discussion of it and start discussing issues and ignoring race just as we ignore eye color and other physical attributes.  Once a discussion turns to race,  any intelligent or useful conversation ceases.
Click to expand...



That ignores the fact that the race baiters will sabotage the discussion on issues, by screaming "Racist".

And lets them destroy people and divide the nation with their false accusations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> To import millions of Brown people.
> Oops that did the opposite.



What do you have against people with the last name “Brown”?


----------



## Mac1958

Manonthestreet said:


> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy


Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture. 

Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Unkotare said:


> Aren’t you just a little toughie, Princess?



Aren't you the rasslin coach whose boys got beat by girls? lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks are the biggest instigators. They'll shut up if you engage them. Out on the streets, I mean. In front of their boys, too.
> 
> That's the problem. Nobody ever walks back up to em and asks, what'd you say to me, boy?
> 
> Do that once in a while, it'll get quiet quickly and the sambo soliciting a problem doesn't have shit to say all of a sudden.
> 
> They thrive on people being afraid to step up and ask em what the fuck their problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you just a little toughie, Princess?
Click to expand...


Yeah, better be ready to shoot one or more when you do that. I made the black cloud scatter before, I know how it is.


----------



## Marion Morrison

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> To import millions of Brown people.
> Oops that did the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against people with the last name “Brown”?
Click to expand...


There's a lot of fine Americans with the last name of "Brown". Usually they're white or black.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been gone now for decades, meanwhile YOU advocate for laws that oppress whites. By the way? Which PARTY created those laws? Enforced those laws and fought to KEEP those laws?
> 
> 
> 
> what's been gone for decades? And how does it change anything?
> 
> Additionally, what laws are oppressing whites? How are whites oppressed, ever?
Click to expand...


You and IM2 have ONS, bro. You get a pass because..Georgia, and there's a lot of that there. Him, he's just off in LaLa land.

You're so oppressed in a majority-black area in America. How does that even work? 

In 2019? I betcha them boys in Jacksonville don't feel oppressed.

Allow me to explain something here:

I'm from Florida. During the slave days, if a slave was smart and industrious enough to make it south of the St. Mary's river, he was considered a free man here. Just work and make your way. No Georgia slavers cared to battle the skeeters and gators and snakes and hostile population to try and run down slaves in Florida. That's why FL blacks are smarter than GA blacks. There were black crackers, quite a few. Living so close, I've met quite a few GA blacks, many have that "oppression" thing in their head. IM2 ain't got no excuse, he ain't from nowhere near 'round heanh.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_"What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?"_

Voting Republicans out of office would be a big help – starting with the racist Trump.


----------



## dblack

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?"_
> 
> Voting Republicans out of office would be a big help – starting with the racist Trump.



Government is ALWAYS the answer. To every. Single. Problem.


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Laws that discriminated against blacks have been gone for decades, laws that held blacks back have been gone for decades. And you know why? Because republicans got rid of them when the democrats fought to keep them. *As for discrimination when a person NOT white can be picked over a more qualified white person that is discrimination to the white person and it happens in numerous situations by Government and civilian groups backed by Federal law.*


Can you cite some examples of this taking place?


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> The best way to stop it is not to engage


Engage what/how?

Please expound.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.


Are you speaking English? You're not making any sense.


----------



## MarcATL

Marion Morrison said:


> You and IM2 have ONS, bro. You get a pass because..Georgia, and there's a lot of that there. Him, he's just off in LaLa land.
> 
> You're so oppressed in a majority-black area in America. How does that even work?
> 
> In 2019? I betcha them boys in Jacksonville don't feel oppressed.
> 
> Allow me to explain something here:
> 
> I'm from Florida. During the slave days, if a slave was smart and industrious enough to make it south of the St. Mary's river, he was considered a free man here. Just work and make your way. No Georgia slavers cared to battle the skeeters and gators and snakes and hostile population to try and run down slaves in Florida. That's why FL blacks are smarter than GA blacks. There were black crackers, quite a few. Living so close, I've met quite a few GA blacks, many have that "oppression" thing in their head. IM2 ain't got no excuse, he ain't from nowhere near 'round heanh.


I'm not from here.

I'm from the Caribbean.

I'm a legal immigrant in the United States.

I've posted as much numerous times before.

The American city I identify most w/is New York City, as there is where I spent my formative young adult years and became politically aware.

Care to change your story? Seeing as how it's based on false assumptions, speculations and old wives tales and all.


----------



## Votto

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Kill everyone.

There, that was easy.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Abort humanity...

That is the only way and to say it can be done another way is naive...


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to stop it is not to engage
> 
> 
> 
> Engage what/how?
> 
> Please expound.
Click to expand...

Don't engage in the rhetoric

Don't waste your time on people who do.

Put your time an energy into people who don't engage in the rhetoric and who care more about bettering themselves and others than they care about what other people think.

You can't change a person's thinking so why try?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws that discriminated against blacks have been gone for decades, laws that held blacks back have been gone for decades. And you know why? Because republicans got rid of them when the democrats fought to keep them. *As for discrimination when a person NOT white can be picked over a more qualified white person that is discrimination to the white person and it happens in numerous situations by Government and civilian groups backed by Federal law.*
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite some examples of this taking place?
Click to expand...

Colleges do it all the time, Police and fire do too. The military tracks race for promotion.


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> Don't engage in the rhetoric
> 
> Don't waste your time on people who do.
> 
> Put your time an energy into people who don't engage in the rhetoric and who care more about bettering themselves and others than they care about what other people think.
> 
> You can't change a person's thinking so why try?


Do. you. understand. the. concept. of. SYS-TEM-ATIC. RAC-ISM?!??


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Colleges do it all the time, Police and fire do too. The military tracks race for promotion.


Cite some examples please.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colleges do it all the time, Police and fire do too. The military tracks race for promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Cite some examples please.
Click to expand...

Moron every big city police and fire department prioritize hiring minorities and in fact under Obama some cities were forced to reorganize their police and fire departments with QUOTA's for minorities. You know it as well as I do. Quit pretending otherwise, as for colleges they set aside x number of admissions for minorities and give them extra points on the admission forms. You know this also you just want to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarcATL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and IM2 have ONS, bro. You get a pass because..Georgia, and there's a lot of that there. Him, he's just off in LaLa land.
> 
> You're so oppressed in a majority-black area in America. How does that even work?
> 
> In 2019? I betcha them boys in Jacksonville don't feel oppressed.
> 
> Allow me to explain something here:
> 
> I'm from Florida. During the slave days, if a slave was smart and industrious enough to make it south of the St. Mary's river, he was considered a free man here. Just work and make your way. No Georgia slavers cared to battle the skeeters and gators and snakes and hostile population to try and run down slaves in Florida. That's why FL blacks are smarter than GA blacks. There were black crackers, quite a few. Living so close, I've met quite a few GA blacks, many have that "oppression" thing in their head. IM2 ain't got no excuse, he ain't from nowhere near 'round heanh.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from here.
> 
> I'm from the Caribbean.
> 
> I'm a legal immigrant in the United States.
> 
> I've posted as much numerous times before.
> 
> The American city I identify most w/is New York City, as there is where I spent my formative young adult years and became politically aware.
> 
> Care to change your story? Seeing as how it's based on false assumptions, speculations and old wives tales and all.
Click to expand...


Yeah, in which case you can fuck off, bitch! You ain't from 'round heanh.

You ain't no American black, fuck you! 

Many GA blacks are ignorant AF. Many are not. The difference is always clear.


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't engage in the rhetoric
> 
> Don't waste your time on people who do.
> 
> Put your time an energy into people who don't engage in the rhetoric and who care more about bettering themselves and others than they care about what other people think.
> 
> You can't change a person's thinking so why try?
> 
> 
> 
> Do. you. understand. the. concept. of. SYS-TEM-ATIC. RAC-ISM?!??
Click to expand...


I understand what you think it means

You still don't have to engage in it on any level.


----------



## Flopper

MarcATL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, the best way to stop racism is to stop the constant discussion of it and start discussing issues and ignoring race just as we ignore eye color and other physical attributes.  Once a discussion turns to race,  any intelligent or useful conversation ceases.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think that came to be?
> 
> Honestly, give me your best assessment.
Click to expand...

Racial issues are good subjects for structured moderated debate in which statement are made and examined all in hopes persuading others.   On forums like USMB, a discussion of racial issues rarely changes anyone's opinion.  It tends to do just the opposite.  It solidifies peoples position and becomes an outlet for rage, threats, and personal attacks.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking English? You're not making any sense.
Click to expand...




Too much sense for you to grasp, because you are part of the problem.


----------



## pismoe

Rocko said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop letting asshole racists live in your head rent free...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^ 1000%
> 
> If someone is a racist that is their problem more than yours, unless they’re doing harm to you. Then you do something about it
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   yeah , good thinking , good post and unless there is VIOLENCE then claims of silly 'wacism' are simply silly and is simply the trying to hamper Free Speech and expression  .


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Laws that discriminated against blacks have been gone for decades, laws that held blacks back have been gone for decades. And you know why? Because republicans got rid of them when the democrats fought to keep them. As for discrimination when a person NOT white can be picked over a more qualified white person that is discrimination to the white person and it happens in numerous situations by Government and civilian groups backed by Federal law.


Explain why is it that Republicans are the ones who are CURRENTLY actively seeking to suppress the black vote.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.


I suspect that you have some people in mind.

Name them.

Although there is no such thing as "race baiters."

It makes no sense. Can you define it?


----------



## MarcATL

Natural Citizen said:


> Exactly. Eventually, somebody'll get tired of it and sink this mothertrucker.


Speak up boy. Go on. Speak up.


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> Don't engage in the rhetoric
> 
> Don't waste your time on people who do.
> 
> Put your time an energy into people who don't engage in the rhetoric and who care more about bettering themselves and others than they care about what other people think.
> 
> You can't change a person's thinking so why try?


What happens when the President is out there pushing out this rhetoric to the world on a damn near daily basis.  

Then what?


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> Moron every big city police and fire department prioritize hiring minorities and in fact under Obama some cities were forced to reorganize their police and fire departments with QUOTA's for minorities. You know it as well as I do. Quit pretending otherwise, as for colleges they set aside x number of admissions for minorities and give them extra points on the admission forms. You know this also you just want to pretend otherwise.


Hack, can you post examples of these departments hiring UNQUALIFIED individuals?


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> I understand what you think it means
> 
> You still don't have to engage in it on any level.


What do YOU think it means?


----------



## MarcATL

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, in which case you can fuck off, bitch! You ain't from 'round heanh.
> 
> You ain't no American black, fuck you!
> 
> Many GA blacks are ignorant AF. Many are not. The difference is always clear.


And this dumb bastard got banned....LMBAO!!!


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> Racial issues are good subjects for structured moderated debate in which statement are made and examined all in hopes persuading others.   *On forums like USMB, a discussion of racial issues rarely changes anyone's opinion.  It tends to do just the opposite.  It solidifies peoples position and becomes an outlet for rage, threats, and personal attacks.*


 Why do you think that is?

And what are good examples, or what would be a good example of a good place to moderate such discussions?


----------



## Flopper

MarcATL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial issues are good subjects for structured moderated debate in which statement are made and examined all in hopes persuading others.   *On forums like USMB, a discussion of racial issues rarely changes anyone's opinion.  It tends to do just the opposite.  It solidifies peoples position and becomes an outlet for rage, threats, and personal attacks.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> And what are good examples, or what would be a good example of a good place to moderate such discussions?
Click to expand...

Structured moderated debates such as we see in both colleges and high schools are good places for racial issues.  In structured debate, one side presents the affirmative and other side the negative. A Rebute comes in the form of facts and a logical argument.  Moderators keep each side on topic. A personal attack is reason for disqualification.  In topics such as racial issues, it is an ideal platform because there is no place for hot heads, and people that just want to spread propaganda.  Secondly, race is a complex subject which often leads to misunderstandings because similar terms such as race and ethnicity, discrimination and bias, and prejudice and intolerance are used interchangeably.


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> Structured moderated debates such as we see in both colleges and high schools are good places for racial issues.  In structured debate, one side presents the affirmative and other side the negative. A Rebute comes in the form of facts and a logical argument.  Moderators keep each side on topic. A personal attack is reason for disqualification.  In topics such as racial issues, it is an ideal platform because there is no place for hot heads, and people that just want to spread propaganda.  *Secondly, race is a complex subject which often leads to misunderstandings.*


Interesting...

What makes it so complex, as you understand it?


----------



## Flopper

MarcATL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Structured moderated debates such as we see in both colleges and high schools are good places for racial issues.  In structured debate, one side presents the affirmative and other side the negative. A Rebute comes in the form of facts and a logical argument.  Moderators keep each side on topic. A personal attack is reason for disqualification.  In topics such as racial issues, it is an ideal platform because there is no place for hot heads, and people that just want to spread propaganda.  *Secondly, race is a complex subject which often leads to misunderstandings.*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> What makes it so complex, as you understand it?
Click to expand...

Primarily because it's hard to define and understanding it can be even harder.  For example is racial self interest racism?  How dark or light must one's skin be to be Black or White?  Is hatred for a race the same as racism if it does not spring from a belief in racial superiority?  If I hate black people because they commit more crimes in my neighborhood, is that racism?  Racism is a belief in racial superiority and we judge people's beliefs based on their actions.  However, actions are not always a good indicator of belief.


----------



## MarcATL

Flopper said:


> Primarily because it's hard to define and understanding it can be even harder.  For example is racial self interest racism?  How dark or light must one's skin be to be Black or White?  Is hatred for a race the same as racism if it does not spring from a belief in racial superiority?  If I hate black people because they commit more crimes in my neighborhood, is that racism?  Racism is a belief in racial superiority and we just people beliefs by their actions.  However, actions are not always based on a belief.


I think those questions are fairly easy to answer and get to a common consensus when viewed through the lens of historical racism in this country.

That's where too many whites fall short, they choose to forget history, or pick and choose when to start the history.

9 times of 10 they seem to choose a historical point where they perceive blacks being the benefactor or aggressor, depending on the specific topic at hand.

Do you find this to be an accurate statement, or totally false?


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't engage in the rhetoric
> 
> Don't waste your time on people who do.
> 
> Put your time an energy into people who don't engage in the rhetoric and who care more about bettering themselves and others than they care about what other people think.
> 
> You can't change a person's thinking so why try?
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when the President is out there pushing out this rhetoric to the world on a damn near daily basis.
> 
> Then what?
Click to expand...


Don't listen to him.

The president has never had any effect on my daily life or the people I choose to engage with.


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you think it means
> 
> You still don't have to engage in it on any level.
> 
> 
> 
> What do YOU think it means?
Click to expand...


I think it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## sparky

*



			What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?
		
Click to expand...


wouldn't the root of racism be ignorance?

~S~*


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call out the race baiters who fan the flames of racism and division. Call them out for the lying scum they are. Every fucking time they open their lying mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that you have some people in mind.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> Although there is no such thing as "race baiters."
> 
> It makes no sense. Can you define it?
Click to expand...




I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.


A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.



It is a tactic used by all lefties, as you well know.


----------



## MarcATL

sparky said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't the root of racism be ignorance?
> 
> ~S~*


What's the racist ignorant on that makes them a racist?


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> Don't listen to him.
> 
> The president has never had any effect on my daily life or the people I choose to engage with.


Is that the belief that the majority of Americans have, that it doesn't what the President says it has no effect whatsoever on their lives?

Is that your final position?


----------



## Jitss617

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to him.
> 
> The president has never had any effect on my daily life or the people I choose to engage with.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the belief that the majority of Americans have, that it doesn't what the President says it has no effect whatsoever on their lives?
> 
> Is that your final position?
Click to expand...




MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


arent you a democrat? You are the racist


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to him.
> 
> The president has never had any effect on my daily life or the people I choose to engage with.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the belief that the majority of Americans have, that it doesn't what the President says it has no effect whatsoever on their lives?
> 
> Is that your final position?
Click to expand...


Put it this way

Nothing any president has ever said since I have been old enough to vote has ever really had a noticeable effect on my daily life.

WHat has what a president said that has had a noticeable effect on your daily life and what was that effect?


----------



## Cosmos

All white people should be required to take in a black family as family pets.  Feed them, give them a warm place to sleep, make sure they get their shots, have them spayed and neutered.  You know.  Treat them like the helpless animals they want us all to think that they are.  And they will love us because we're caring for them.  And just like that....racism will be over.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tactic used by all lefties, as you well know.


I pretty much reject that term and definition.

Accepting it will mean that there's never any credible claim of people being racist.

Accepting it would also mean it's possible to "bait" a racist person into responding to something.

That's total nonsense.

My question was completely legitimate b/c only the person using that term knows what it means.

10 other USMB posters were to answer it, I'd get 10 different definitions.

That's because it's a made up term, only meaning what the person using it, at that time, think it means.

That said, I thank you for sharing.


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> Put it this way
> 
> Nothing any president has ever said since I have been old enough to vote has ever really had a noticeable effect on my daily life.
> 
> WHat has what a president said that has had a noticeable effect on your daily life and what was that effect?


I wish you were posting this rhetoric when the Republicans were on here shatting themselves on the daily over every. little. thing Obama said.

You do recall that happening, don't you?


----------



## Flopper

MarcATL said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily because it's hard to define and understanding it can be even harder.  For example is racial self interest racism?  How dark or light must one's skin be to be Black or White?  Is hatred for a race the same as racism if it does not spring from a belief in racial superiority?  If I hate black people because they commit more crimes in my neighborhood, is that racism?  Racism is a belief in racial superiority and we just people beliefs by their actions.  However, actions are not always based on a belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I think those questions are fairly easy to answer and get to a common consensus when viewed through the lens of historical racism in this country.
> 
> That's where too many whites fall short, they choose to forget history, or pick and choose when to start the history.
> 
> 9 times of 10 they seem to choose a historical point where they perceive blacks being the benefactor or aggressor, depending on the specific topic at hand.
> 
> Do you find this to be an accurate statement, or totally false?
Click to expand...

I don't think that those questions are easily answered but yes I do believe White people do perceive blacks from historical point of view.

My point is racism seems to be a simple subject but when you dig into it, it's far more complex than it appears. This is primarily due to the fact that there is both narrow and wide definitions of racism plus one's actions do not always support one's beliefs.  In fact people often act contrary to their beliefs.

If I say I support segregation in our schools, your first thought is likely to be that's racist.  It's discrimination but is it really racism?   That depends of why I support segregation.  If it's based on a belief in racial superiority it certainly is.  However, it's based on a belief that education of both black and white children would receive a better educated if separated, then it's not racist because it's not based on a belief in racial superiority.  BTW, I do not support segregation.

There are many other areas in which the racial issue becomes very murky.  Supporters and opposition to affirmative action often refer to their opposition as being racist.  Supporters claim the opposition is racist because they seek to block the educational advancement of blacks which has been denied them for so long.  Whites claims it's racist because it's discriminate against whites.  IMHO, both side are wrong because both claims do not fit the narrow definition racism; that is neither side is showing a belief in racial superiority.

Racism is thought of as being as clear as black and white.  You're either a racist or you're not.  However, just as there are shades of black and white, their are shades of racism.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron every big city police and fire department prioritize hiring minorities and in fact under Obama some cities were forced to reorganize their police and fire departments with QUOTA's for minorities. You know it as well as I do. Quit pretending otherwise, as for colleges they set aside x number of admissions for minorities and give them extra points on the admission forms. You know this also you just want to pretend otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Hack, can you post examples of these departments hiring UNQUALIFIED individuals?
Click to expand...

You mean like lowering standards for women? Dumb fuck


----------



## MarcATL

RetiredGySgt said:


> You mean like lowering standards for women? Dumb fuck


Nice try hack, but what about b/w whites and blacks?


----------



## impuretrash

Flopper said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Structured moderated debates such as we see in both colleges and high schools are good places for racial issues.  In structured debate, one side presents the affirmative and other side the negative. A Rebute comes in the form of facts and a logical argument.  Moderators keep each side on topic. A personal attack is reason for disqualification.  In topics such as racial issues, it is an ideal platform because there is no place for hot heads, and people that just want to spread propaganda.  *Secondly, race is a complex subject which often leads to misunderstandings.*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> What makes it so complex, as you understand it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primarily because it's hard to define and understanding it can be even harder.  For example is racial self interest racism?  How dark or light must one's skin be to be Black or White?  Is hatred for a race the same as racism if it does not spring from a belief in racial superiority?  If I hate black people because they commit more crimes in my neighborhood, is that racism?  Racism is a belief in racial superiority and we judge people's beliefs based on their actions.  However, actions are not always a good indicator of belief.
Click to expand...


Many on the left would accuse you of racism just for acknowledging the fact that blacks commit more crimes. But they'd give you a medal if you blamed their criminal proclivities on white people.


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tactic used by all lefties, as you well know.
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much reject that term and definition.
> 
> Accepting it will mean that there's never any credible claim of people being racist.
Click to expand...



It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism. 

Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.




> Accepting it would also mean it's possible to "bait" a racist person into responding to something.
> 
> That's total nonsense.




Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension. 







> My question was completely legitimate b/c only the person using that term knows what it means.
> 
> 10 other USMB posters were to answer it, I'd get 10 different definitions.
> 
> That's because it's a made up term, only meaning what the person using it, at that time, think it means.
> 
> ....




My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.


There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.

Why doy you think you're able to now?


----------



## impuretrash

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
Click to expand...


White people invented the word "racism".


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way
> 
> Nothing any president has ever said since I have been old enough to vote has ever really had a noticeable effect on my daily life.
> 
> WHat has what a president said that has had a noticeable effect on your daily life and what was that effect?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were posting this rhetoric when the Republicans were on here shatting themselves on the daily over every. little. thing Obama said.
> 
> You do recall that happening, don't you?
Click to expand...


Yes but then again what did Obama ever say that had a real effect on any of their lives?  Just because people whine incessantly is no means evidence that they actually have a legitimate gripe.

You see that you are doing the same thing you are criticizing the people who whined about Obama for don't you?

As longs as the "you did it when the guy I voted for was in office so I;ll do the same thing when the guy you voted for is in office" playground mentality exists, we will never make any headway in any area of society where real issues exist.


----------



## Jitss617

I stop voting for Democrats years ago


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
Click to expand...



Your racist generalization of white people is noted. In that name of the generations of white people that fought and sometimes even died for your people, I say, thanks for pissing our our sacrifices.


My point about how to fight racism stands. We need to call out the race baiters every time they race bait. 


Call them on their vile bullshit, and not let them get away with it.


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> Yes but then again what did Obama ever say that had a real effect on any of their lives?  Just because people whine incessantly is no means evidence that they actually have a legitimate gripe.
> 
> You see that you are doing the same thing you are criticizing the people who whined about Obama for don't you?
> 
> As longs as the "you did it when the guy I voted for was in office so I;ll do the same thing when the guy you voted for is in office" playground mentality exists, we will never make any headway in any area of society where real issues exist.


I'd like to see you show me any post or thread of mine criticizing Trump, that's not legitimate.

Republicans were criticizing Obama for using Gray Poupon and for wearing a tan suit....remember!?!???

That you compare the two is rather, well...it's not good. It's just. not. good.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> Your racist generalization of white people is noted. In that name of the generations of white people that fought and sometimes even died for your people, I say, thanks for pissing our our sacrifices.
> 
> 
> My point about how to fight racism stands. We need to call out the race baiters every time they race bait.
> 
> 
> Call them on their vile bullshit, and not let them get away with it.


What's worse, in your mind, the actual racists, or this made up term "race baiters?"


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist generalization of white people is noted. In that name of the generations of white people that fought and sometimes even died for your people, I say, thanks for pissing our our sacrifices.
> 
> 
> My point about how to fight racism stands. We need to call out the race baiters every time they race bait.
> 
> 
> Call them on their vile bullshit, and not let them get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse, in your mind, the actual racists, or this made up term "race baiters?"
Click to expand...



LIke I said save your etymology concerns for some one who cares. 


IMO, the race baiting is more of a concern today, than the fringe of serious white racists in our society. 


White racists are an insignificant fringe who's biggest impact is giving some political cover to the race baiting of the main stream media.


While race BAITERS, have massive impact on policy and politics.


----------



## deanrd

MarcATL said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?
Click to expand...

 To Republicans, it’s a matter of perspective. They remember it fondly as a time when African-Americans had 100% employment. 
 When they say make America great again, again means exactly what they say it means, again.   They look fondly on the good ol’ days.


----------



## Correll

deanrd said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want racism to end you'd first have to eliminate any current law on the books that have anything at all to do with race. Then you'd have to instruct everyone in government, especially congress and the black caucus to STFU about it altogether regardles of who it's supposed to be for or benefit. As long as you hold it out there it'll continue to be an issue but if you let it die, it will surely die.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To Republicans, it’s a matter of perspective. They remember it fondly as a time when African-Americans had 100% employment.
> When they say make America great again, again means exactly what they say it means, again.   They look fondly on the good ol’ days.
Click to expand...



Christ you are an asshole.


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> LIke I said save your etymology concerns for some one who cares.
> 
> 
> IMO, the race baiting is more of a concern today, than the fringe of serious white racists in our society.
> 
> 
> White racists are an insignificant fringe who's biggest impact is giving some political cover to the race baiting of the main stream media.
> 
> 
> While race BAITERS, have massive impact on policy and politics.


Of course!


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but then again what did Obama ever say that had a real effect on any of their lives?  Just because people whine incessantly is no means evidence that they actually have a legitimate gripe.
> 
> You see that you are doing the same thing you are criticizing the people who whined about Obama for don't you?
> 
> As longs as the "you did it when the guy I voted for was in office so I;ll do the same thing when the guy you voted for is in office" playground mentality exists, we will never make any headway in any area of society where real issues exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you show me any post or thread of mine criticizing Trump, that's not legitimate.
> 
> Republicans were criticizing Obama for using Gray Poupon and for wearing a tan suit....remember!?!???
> 
> That you compare the two is rather, well...it's not good. It's just. not. good.
Click to expand...

IDGAF if it's legitimate or not.
You have yet to single out anything Trump has said and demonstrate the negative effect it has had on your daily life.

And you're the one who used the "they did it to Obama" as a reason not me


----------



## BS Filter

The best way to defeat racism is to stop voting for democrats.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

If Marc and others would stop using the term racist to describe those who reject their own extreme hatred of white people, you might be surprised how fast it disappears.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> If Marc and others would stop using the term racist to describe those who reject their own extreme hatred of white people, you might be surprised how fast it disappears.



Lol! Racism is a behavior your race has practiced for 4 centuries. Stopping use of the term isn't going to stop a damn thing. Marc doesn't hate white people, you just need to stop whining he hate whitey because we just don't take your racism and be quiet.


----------



## IM2

We will stop racism when whites begin taking the responsibility they have to end what they started.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

MarcATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like lowering standards for women? Dumb fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try hack, but what about b/w whites and blacks?
Click to expand...

They made QUOTAS , you have to hire so many black and minority or women even if the white man is more qualified.


----------



## katsteve2012

impuretrash said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
Click to expand...


And also perfected it's practice long ago.


----------



## katsteve2012

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way
> 
> Nothing any president has ever said since I have been old enough to vote has ever really had a noticeable effect on my daily life.
> 
> WHat has what a president said that has had a noticeable effect on your daily life and what was that effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were posting this rhetoric when the Republicans were on here shatting themselves on the daily over every. little. thing Obama said.
> 
> You do recall that happening, don't you?
Click to expand...




MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way
> 
> Nothing any president has ever said since I have been old enough to vote has ever really had a noticeable effect on my daily life.
> 
> WHat has what a president said that has had a noticeable effect on your daily life and what was that effect?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were posting this rhetoric when the Republicans were on here shatting themselves on the daily over every. little. thing Obama said.
> 
> You do recall that happening, don't you?
Click to expand...


"WERE"?  Obama has been out of office for two years and some of them still obsess over him.

That  "BLACK" man in the "WHITE" house did some irreparable damage to the fragile psyche of quite a few.


----------



## MarcATL

Blues Man said:


> *IDGAF if it's legitimate or not.*
> You have yet to single out anything Trump has said and demonstrate the negative effect it has had on your daily life.
> 
> And you're the one who used the "they did it to Obama" as a reason not me


Why should I, honestly, read beyond the bolded?

You can't use YOUR measuring stick and expect ME to apply it to my life.

Lastly, I never stated that my criticism is just to do it back as payback for Obama's criticism. The fact that I stated that my criticism is legitimate debunks that. I see comprehensive reading is not your strong suit.


----------



## Blues Man

MarcATL said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDGAF if it's legitimate or not.*
> You have yet to single out anything Trump has said and demonstrate the negative effect it has had on your daily life.
> 
> And you're the one who used the "they did it to Obama" as a reason not me
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, honestly, read beyond the bolded?
> 
> You can't use YOUR measuring stick and expect ME to apply it to my life.
> 
> Lastly, I never stated that my criticism is just to do it back as payback for Obama's criticism. The fact that I stated that my criticism is legitimate debunks that. I see comprehensive reading is not your strong suit.
Click to expand...

And still nothing Trump has ever said has effected your life in any way whatsoever

And you obviously can't deny that since I have asked you repeatedly for evidence that Trump's rhetoric has had any effect on your day to day life and you have yet to provide any.

So to get back to the question you posed in the OP

The best way to get rid of racism is to not engage in the rhetoric and succeed in spite of it.

You continue to engage in the rhetoric and you seem to believe people have a power over your life that you can't control.


----------



## Andylusion

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



I can tell you how propagate it.

1.  Defend every criminal, when they are your "race".
2.  Support laws that make any distinction based "race".  (affirmative action)
3.  Say things that label entire groups of people as racists.
4.  Accuse people of being racists, who have yet to say anything racists.
5.  Make up fictional crimes, in order to paint entire groups of people as racist.

So the first order of business in reducing racism, is to stop creating racism.   Stop doing that first.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Marc and others would stop using the term racist to describe those who reject their own extreme hatred of white people, you might be surprised how fast it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Racism is a behavior your race has practiced for 4 centuries. Stopping use of the term isn't going to stop a damn thing. Marc doesn't hate white people, you just need to stop whining he hate whitey because we just don't take your racism and be quiet.
Click to expand...

A stupid idiot who does nothing BUT whine about his poor, pitiful widdle black self is actually claiming it is OTHERS who whine?

Oh, that's rich!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> The American Government had racist laws that held down and persecuted blacks for over 300 years.
> 
> How do you account for that?


What do you mean by "account" for it?

You see the evils of government perpetuated on blacks for 300 years, but you seem to do nothing to limit its power. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> What's been done to correct those grave actions by the government?
> 
> What SHOULD be done?


Give government less power so it can't do that shit to people in the future.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

dblack said:


> Government is ALWAYS the answer. To every. Single. Problem.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> There's been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?


How can you expect white people to accurately identify racism when the definition keeps changing?  

What makes you say that white people cannot identify racism?  Isn't that statement, in and of itself, bigoted?  

.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

iamwhatiseem said:


> But not until the baitors and those who make a living off of it are also reduced to irrelevancy.



Great plan. So, how _do_ you plan to get rid of the media?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

MarcATL said:


> You can't use YOUR measuring stick and expect ME to apply it to my life.


Back at you.



.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven minutes from one guy I don't know?  No thanks.  Encapsulate his point and I'll comment on that, if his opinion is so important.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LoL!!! Not surprising.
> 
> No, Beau speaks better for himself.
> 
> You don't care, you don't care.
> 
> No skin off my back.
> 
> Not surprising at all.
Click to expand...


Okay, then I don't care. 

1. I don't know who the heck 'Brother Beau' is. 
2. I inherently distrust people sourcing YouTube for threads.
3. If you can't encapsulate your own point in your own thread instead relying on using some nobody's amateur video, it's probably not worth debating anyway.

No offense intended.


----------



## Flopper

Blues Man said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDGAF if it's legitimate or not.*
> You have yet to single out anything Trump has said and demonstrate the negative effect it has had on your daily life.
> 
> And you're the one who used the "they did it to Obama" as a reason not me
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, honestly, read beyond the bolded?
> 
> You can't use YOUR measuring stick and expect ME to apply it to my life.
> 
> Lastly, I never stated that my criticism is just to do it back as payback for Obama's criticism. The fact that I stated that my criticism is legitimate debunks that. I see comprehensive reading is not your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still nothing Trump has ever said has effected your life in any way whatsoever
> 
> And you obviously can't deny that since I have asked you repeatedly for evidence that Trump's rhetoric has had any effect on your day to day life and you have yet to provide any.
> 
> So to get back to the question you posed in the OP
> 
> The best way to get rid of racism is to not engage in the rhetoric and succeed in spite of it.
> 
> You continue to engage in the rhetoric and you seem to believe people have a power over your life that you can't control.
Click to expand...

What Trump says certain has effected me and lots of people.  The president represents this country to the world. His inconsistent ramblings, blatant lies, reversals of opinion, intermixed with mean spirited comments creates a really bad image of the nation throughout the world.  I've traveled in both Europe and Asia over the last 3 years and have seen the change in the image of America from a trusted world leader to a rogue nation.   As one young man in Thailand said, Americans decided to elect a funny crazy man to lead their country.  America can't be trusted.


----------



## pismoe

you oughta hang around the USA Some more  , feck those fureigners  and their opinions Flopper !!


----------



## IM2

RetiredGySgt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like lowering standards for women? Dumb fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try hack, but what about b/w whites and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made QUOTAS , you have to hire so many black and minority or women even if the white man is more qualified.
Click to expand...

Quotas started on July 4, 1776 and whites had been hired even when more qualified women and anyone of color existed.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like lowering standards for women? Dumb fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try hack, but what about b/w whites and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made QUOTAS , you have to hire so many black and minority or women even if the white man is more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotas started on July 4, 1776 and whites had been hired even when more qualified women and anyone of color existed.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   and even if what you say were true . they built the Beat Country / Nation on the face of Gods Good Green Earth after they Conquered it   IM2 .


----------



## Blues Man

Flopper said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IDGAF if it's legitimate or not.*
> You have yet to single out anything Trump has said and demonstrate the negative effect it has had on your daily life.
> 
> And you're the one who used the "they did it to Obama" as a reason not me
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, honestly, read beyond the bolded?
> 
> You can't use YOUR measuring stick and expect ME to apply it to my life.
> 
> Lastly, I never stated that my criticism is just to do it back as payback for Obama's criticism. The fact that I stated that my criticism is legitimate debunks that. I see comprehensive reading is not your strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And still nothing Trump has ever said has effected your life in any way whatsoever
> 
> And you obviously can't deny that since I have asked you repeatedly for evidence that Trump's rhetoric has had any effect on your day to day life and you have yet to provide any.
> 
> So to get back to the question you posed in the OP
> 
> The best way to get rid of racism is to not engage in the rhetoric and succeed in spite of it.
> 
> You continue to engage in the rhetoric and you seem to believe people have a power over your life that you can't control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Trump says certain has effected me and lots of people.  The president represents this country to the world. His inconsistent ramblings, blatant lies, reversals of opinion, intermixed with mean spirited comments creates a really bad image of the nation throughout the world.  I've traveled in both Europe and Asia over the last 3 years and have seen the change in the image of America from a trusted world leader to a rogue nation.   As one young man in Thailand said, Americans decided to elect a funny crazy man to lead their country.  America can't be trusted.
Click to expand...



How has your daily life been affected?  Really what is so different when you wake up today than it was before Trump got elected?



Does the opinion of someone in another country who you will never meet really matter to you?


----------



## there4eyeM

*What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?*
Teach the truth about what race is and isn't?


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIke I said save your etymology concerns for some one who cares.
> 
> 
> IMO, the race baiting is more of a concern today, than the fringe of serious white racists in our society.
> 
> 
> White racists are an insignificant fringe who's biggest impact is giving some political cover to the race baiting of the main stream media.
> 
> 
> While race BAITERS, have massive impact on policy and politics.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!
Click to expand...




I know that you know that. But  you started the discussion, and I wanted to put it out there for those who might not know it.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
Click to expand...




In a thread started about how to fight racism.


Liberals. ZERO self awareness. 



*ZERO.*


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
Click to expand...


If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word, and the history of it's practice offends some, tough shit.


Worry less abour so called "liberals" and focus on yourself, and you  may accidently contribute to fighting racism.

SMGDH


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take your denial of and request for a definition of race baiter, as a rhetorical opening question, as it is not credible at this late date for you to be unaware of it.
> 
> A race baiter is a person who uses false accusations of racism, to "bait" people into believing that someone or something should be hated.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is telling that you don't think that the massive numbers of FALSE accusations of racism, is any problem for TRUE accusations of racism.
> 
> Probably because, as a lefty yourself, you are more invested in the far more numerous and important FALSE accusations than the few TRUE ones.
> 
> ...
> 
> Nothing in my post indicates that racist people would be the ones baited. Either you are lying or you have zero reading comprehension.
> 
> ...
> 
> My definition fits the actions of the liberals as  I describe. The action I describe is real. If you want to argue semantics, I'm sure there are web sites for  etymology where you could have a grand old time doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word, and the history of it's practice offends some, tough shit.
> 
> 
> Worry less abour so called "liberals" and focus on yourself, and you  may accidently contribute to fighting racism.
> 
> SMGDH
Click to expand...



My post said nothing about being offended.


My post pointed out the irony of your making racist generalizations about Whites, in a thread about fighting racism.


You obviously pretended to misunderstand that, to dodge a point, that you could not refute.


That was dishonest and cowardly of you.


ON some level, you know that you are a racist. It is revealed by how you know to dodge and deflect, when you are called on it.


If you were sincere, you would deny it, and explain why you thought I was wrong.


You would probably do it poorly, mostly with bullshit and logical fallacies. But you would try.


Instead you put your energy into actively dodging.


That is an implicit admission.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's  been no point in this country's history, where white people, collectively, have accurately been able to, correctly, identify racism.
> 
> Why doy you think you're able to now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word, and the history of it's practice offends some, tough shit.
> 
> 
> Worry less abour so called "liberals" and focus on yourself, and you  may accidently contribute to fighting racism.
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My post said nothing about being offended.
> 
> 
> My post pointed out the irony of your making racist generalizations about Whites, in a thread about fighting racism.
> 
> 
> You obviously pretended to misunderstand that, to dodge a point, that you could not refute.
> 
> 
> That was dishonest and cowardly of you.
> 
> 
> ON some level, you know that you are a racist. It is revealed by how you know to dodge and deflect, when you are called on it.
> 
> 
> If you were sincere, you would deny it, and explain why you thought I was wrong.
> 
> 
> You would probably do it poorly, mostly with bullshit and logical fallacies. But you would try.
> 
> 
> Instead you put your energy into actively dodging.
> 
> 
> That is an implicit admission.
Click to expand...


More of your hypersensitive bullshit. There is no  need  for me to "dodge" anything in an anonymous forum, and I will not waste any time "pointing out" why you are wrong...that would take up my entire day.

If you really want to fight racism, try  focusing on yourself as opposed to deputizing yourself as some moral authority.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people invented the word "racism".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word, and the history of it's practice offends some, tough shit.
> 
> 
> Worry less abour so called "liberals" and focus on yourself, and you  may accidently contribute to fighting racism.
> 
> SMGDH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My post said nothing about being offended.
> 
> 
> My post pointed out the irony of your making racist generalizations about Whites, in a thread about fighting racism.
> 
> 
> You obviously pretended to misunderstand that, to dodge a point, that you could not refute.
> 
> 
> That was dishonest and cowardly of you.
> 
> 
> ON some level, you know that you are a racist. It is revealed by how you know to dodge and deflect, when you are called on it.
> 
> 
> If you were sincere, you would deny it, and explain why you thought I was wrong.
> 
> 
> You would probably do it poorly, mostly with bullshit and logical fallacies. But you would try.
> 
> 
> Instead you put your energy into actively dodging.
> 
> 
> That is an implicit admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More of your your hypersensitive bullshit. There is no  need  for me to "dodge" anything in an anonymous forum, and I will not waste any time "pointing out" why you are wrong...that would take up my entire day.
> 
> If you really want to fight racism, start with  focusing on yourself.
Click to expand...




I'm not racist, so that would be a waste of time.


Now, calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive. 


NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.



And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And also perfected it's practice long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.

The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a thread started about how to fight racism.
> 
> 
> Liberals. ZERO self awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZERO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
Click to expand...



No, I'm not. You are an asshole.


And the rest of what I said, stands.




 calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive. 


NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.



And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If  acknowledging the "invention" of the word,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
Click to expand...


Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.

And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.

What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.

Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.


----------



## Pilot1

Maybe the Black Community should stop blaming everyone else, and be accountable and responsible for their own circumstances?  Stop being the victim and listening to Democrats about how you can't get ahead without their help.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
Click to expand...






You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.

 That is what I called you on.

 You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
Click to expand...


No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.

I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.


Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.

If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.

And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
Click to expand...




I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit. 


And we still are. 


YOu generalized about "white people".


Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your first statement.....YES YOU ARE.
> 
> The rest of it? The funniest BS that I've read all morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
Click to expand...


No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.

Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.

If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine

That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".

And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.

Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.

If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.

Carry on.


----------



## Silver Blooded

I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.

Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.

All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.

However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.



Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not. You are an asshole.
> 
> 
> And the rest of what I said, stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling out you hypocrite lefties on YOUR racism, that could be productive.
> 
> 
> NOt that you will change you mind, but others, seeing your lies and hypocrisy and racism, exposed, might be turned off from your message of hate, fear, bigotry and yes, racism.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you dodged. It was clear as day to anyone familiar with the inherent dishonestly of the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...




1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.

2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.

3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies. 

4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying that you are in fact a racist is not being as asshole, it's shoving a bitter pill down your throat, and you are crying foul, which is not my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeating the same silly nonsense over and over, does not make it true.
> 
> What is hilarious is that the same BS that that you point fingers at others over, describes you perfectly.
> 
> Racist, hypocrite and dishonest. Now, buzz off and annoy someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...




You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.

Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.

You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.

You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.

In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.

You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one making negative generalizations about a race of people.
> 
> That is what I called you on.
> 
> You are the racist here, and you can make such generalizations and then turn around accuse me of being what you are, is one of the reasons you are the asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
Click to expand...




What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?



I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it. 


And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.



AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.


Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No generalizations were made. As your comrade stated.."white people invented the word racism". If you want to read some real "generalizations", you don't need to look far to find plenty of them in this forum about non white people, so spare the drama.
> 
> I stated that "long ago, they perfected the practice" and did so through the laws that existed during an earlier era.
> 
> 
> Long ago, it was a fact, and  recorded history proves it.
> 
> If you are too thin skinned to comprehend that, too bad. Don't read what I post.
> 
> And yes. You ARE  a racist. Most like you  who point that finger at others can't stand the racist in themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
Click to expand...



As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me. 

I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy. 

I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself. 

You racist ASS.


----------



## Moonglow

The best way is to get dead humans from all over the planet, dissect them, and let people see that there is no difference on the insides.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white and I had nothing to do with those past laws, and indeed, my political camp has always been in the forefront of fighting against that shit.
> 
> 
> And we still are.
> 
> 
> YOu generalized about "white people".
> 
> 
> Not only are you a race baiting asshole, but, ironically, you are also a racist asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
Click to expand...



I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used, 


AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.


They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.


And that is exactly what you did. 


And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.


ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.



Thanks, you race basing asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock?....you're white? I never would have known that.....ROFLMAO.
> 
> Obviously you are incapable of distinguishing the difference between "long ago" when the laws of the land oppresed non whites in favor of whites, and the present times that we live in.
> 
> If you are offended by actual history, that is your problem, not mine
> 
> That being said, stop your lying.  You don't fight for or stand for anything except your fight against what you claim to be "anti white discrimination".
> 
> And to you that includes whining about any success or accomplishment experienced by non white people, because you actually believe that in some way it makes you a victim.....and that by default, makes you the racist that you are.
> 
> Pointing out the truth is not race baiting, it just hurts your fragile feelings, which again, is not my problem.
> 
> If a denial ridden, racist ass happens to think I am a "race baiter", I am perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
Click to expand...


One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.

Which is a racist who is in denial.

Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)


.....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.

Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.


----------



## IM2

Silver Blooded said:


> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.



Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.


----------



## Silver Blooded

IM2 said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.
Click to expand...

"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will be not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character." -- MLK
Out of context? Please. If one of his 4 children had turned into a wife beater and rapist and ended up getting shot in the head by police after pointing a gun at one of them, you know BLM would look at his skin color and protect him, despite his vile character. We still live in a nation where they will be judged by the color of their skin, by both blacks and whites.

By the way, I'm not a racist, so don't fucking call me one, asshole.


----------



## IM2

Silver Blooded said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will be not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character." -- MLK
> Out of context? Please. If one of his 4 children had turned into a wife beater and rapist and ended up getting shot in the head by police after pointing a gun at one of them, you know BLM would look at his skin color and protect him, despite his vile character. We still live in a nation where they will be judged by the color of their skin, by both blacks and whites.
> 
> By the way, I'm not a racist, so don't fucking call me one, asshole.
Click to expand...


Of course you aren't. Nobody white admits to racism.

There are several ways to destroy your argument because you are misquoting King only because continuing white racism is being called out. But since you want to misquote King, we have not yet reached the point where blacks are judged without considering our skin color. You accuse BLM of things they aren't doing. Your post reveals your racism.

When whites can point guns at police after doing the same thing you write about in the qoute and not get killed, when Dylan Roof can get a free meal at McDonald's after murdering 9 people, your comments again show that you are a racist.


----------



## Silver Blooded

IM2 said:


> Of course you aren't. Nobody white admits to racism.


That's total projection. BLACK racists don't admit to being racists. They've reinvented the word "Racism" to include "Power +Prejudice" as an excuse for their racism against whites. White racists tend to be out there in the open. Racist southern rednecks have no shame in using the N word at people they come across in the street. Plenty of posters on this forum straight up have no shame in the shit they say against Hispanics, blacks and what they call "Brown people."


> There are several ways to destroy your argument because you are misquoting King only because continuing white racism is being called out. But since you want to misquote King, we have not yet reached the point where blacks are judged without considering our skin color. You accuse BLM of things they aren't doing. Your post reveals your racism.



You're so full of shit. First state exactly how I'm taking the quote out of context. In what way did MLK intend for the quote to be interpreted? Riddle me that before you start jacking yourself off with a myriad of racist accusations against me.



> When whites can point guns at police after doing the same thing you write about in the qoute and not get killed, when Dylan Roof can get a free meal at McDonald's after murdering 9 people, your comments again show that you are a racist.


WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?! You're brain is fucking rotting, dude! What the hell does Dylan Roof have to do with my comment? Dude, you need to give me a map to get though this ridiculous labyrinth that you consider logic.


----------



## IM2

Silver Blooded said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you aren't. Nobody white admits to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> That's total projection. BLACK racists don't admit to being racists. They've reinvented the word "Racism" to include "Power +Prejudice" as an excuse for their racism against whites. White racists tend to be out there in the open. Racist southern rednecks have no shame in using the N word at people they come across in the street. Plenty of posters on this forum straight up have no shame in the shit they say against Hispanics, blacks and what they call "Brown people."
> 
> 
> 
> There are several ways to destroy your argument because you are misquoting King only because continuing white racism is being called out. But since you want to misquote King, we have not yet reached the point where blacks are judged without considering our skin color. You accuse BLM of things they aren't doing. Your post reveals your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit. First state exactly how I'm taking the quote out of context. In what way did MLK intend for the quote to be interpreted? Riddle me that before you start jacking yourself off with a myriad of racist accusations against me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites can point guns at police after doing the same thing you write about in the qoute and not get killed, when Dylan Roof can get a free meal at McDonald's after murdering 9 people, your comments again show that you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?! You're brain is fucking rotting, dude! What the hell does Dylan Roof have to do with my comment? Dude, you need to give me a map to get though this ridiculous labyrinth that you consider logic.
Click to expand...


What you call a black racist is a black person calling out whites for racism You are using Kings quote in a disingenuous way. You are trying to equate our fight to stop racism that continues by whites with jim crow racism where blacks were judged by skin color only and not by a continuing pattern of behavior.

Your comments have everything to do with what I said. You made a claim that was racist on its face about a hypothetical black racist who was a rapist and wife beater who got shot because he pulled a gun on police. First off BLM is not and never have protested proper police use of force. Your assumption that blacks support criminals as long as they are black is a racist belief. Now, I mentioned Roof because he is an example of a white who committed a violent  crime and how differently he was treated by police.

When we discuss logic, you have none. I am a 58 year old black man. Whites who are racists do not all act in the manner you describe. You have not faced white racism. A white racist will feel free to express his/her racism to another white person when in whites only situations. Very few do as you have said. I have seen 58 years of the various ways whites express racism both open and subtle.  

You white racists here are proud to admit there are 5 times the number of whites than black. This means we have had plenty of contact with white people. Understand that the next time you try explaining whites to me like I've never known any.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No, I can pretty easily tell the difference between long ago and now. Nor am I offended by history.
> 
> 2.  I stand for and fight for a lot of stuff. Your idiocy in denying that is just that, idiocy.
> 
> 3. I celebrate any accomplishments and successes of non white people, especially American ones, and I want national policies to encourage such. Your claim otherwise, is either insanity or lies.
> 
> 4. Your false accusations of racism, is race baiting. YOu are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
Click to expand...



I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.


Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.


With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.





> Which is a racist who is in denial.



Fuck you.




> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)




If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.


Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.


Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.






> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.





THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.


Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.
Click to expand...



He was paraphrasing, not misquoting. Note the lack of quotation marks.


And "not skin color" is not "ignoring racism" you dumb racist fuck. Note the use of quotation marks.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial and grasping at straws. You're a hard core, card carrying racist. Which is why you are so quick to call others racist....you're just deflecting.
> 
> Most who are like you  become indignant when they are recognized for what they really are.
> 
> You don't celebrate ANY achievements by non whites, so stop lying.
> 
> You see those accomplishments as being at the expense of the white population.
> 
> In fact, I recall in a different thread some  time ago, you were outraged over a black female receiving accolades for being the first black female elected to a public office in a certain southern state.
> 
> You viewed the publicity of her accomplishment as being "divisive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.

You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.

That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.

It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.

Or are you just too stupid to understand that?

As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.

So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.

Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.

You ignorant, racist ass.


----------



## IM2

You'd think Correll would give up about right now. Hey Correll, your hollering and whining about anti white racism doesn't make it exist. You have shown no evidence of it. Because you can't. And lying about how such things are in the past when you see it in your face or you participate in it is the worst type of immorality.

Do not cite the constitution then tell us blacks that our references to past white racist law and policy have nothing to do with today. You are punk ass racist pussy hiding behind a computer boy. You're ready with every excuse on earth to justify your retardation.

So you better listen and heed these words white... I have been in forums talking and debating younger blacks. They are done negotiating with maggots like you. And I don't blame them. I will support the movements by the next generation to rid this nation of filth like you.

You bought it on yourself.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Ban the democrat party, who has been feeding off of racism for over 200 years ?


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
Click to expand...

None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.

You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.

Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> You'd think Correll would give up about right now. Hey Correll, your hollering and whining about anti white racism doesn't make it exist. You have shown no evidence of it. Because you can't. And lying about how such things are in the past when you see it in your face or you participate in it is the worst type of immorality.
> 
> Do not cite the constitution then tell us blacks that our references to past white racist law and policy have nothing to do with today. You are punk ass racist pussy hiding behind a computer boy. You're ready with every excuse on earth to justify your retardation.
> 
> So you better listen and heed these words white... I have been in forums talking and debating younger blacks. They are done negotiating with maggots like you. And I don't blame them. I will support the movements by the next generation to rid this nation of filth like you.
> 
> You bought it on yourself.


Young racist blacks are too stupid to oppress white people without help from white uncle toms like Jeff Daniels.

You are too scared to debate the smartest white young people because you know that they know that all they have to do is eliminate white Uncle Tom and anti-white racism becomes powerless.


----------



## Silver Blooded

IM2 said:


> You'd think Correll would give up about right now...


I would think so too. You people are too so far up your own asses that you think you know everything about someone just by the color of their skin. There's no point in talking to people like you, because you people have absolutely 0 shame in your blatant racism against white people.

But, congratulations black racists: You've persuaded me to be on the side of BLM. Next time they riot and attempt to burn down their city? I'll be rooting for them.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.

 I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of 
victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.

I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.

You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think Correll would give up about right now. Hey Correll, your hollering and whining about anti white racism doesn't make it exist. You have shown no evidence of it. Because you can't. And lying about how such things are in the past when you see it in your face or you participate in it is the worst type of immorality.
> 
> Do not cite the constitution then tell us blacks that our references to past white racist law and policy have nothing to do with today. You are punk ass racist pussy hiding behind a computer boy. You're ready with every excuse on earth to justify your retardation.
> 
> So you better listen and heed these words white... I have been in forums talking and debating younger blacks. They are done negotiating with maggots like you. And I don't blame them. I will support the movements by the next generation to rid this nation of filth like you.
> 
> You bought it on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Young racist blacks are too stupid to oppress white people without help from white uncle toms like Jeff Daniels.
> 
> You are too scared to debate the smartest white young people because you know that they know that all they have to do is eliminate white Uncle Tom and anti-white racism becomes powerless.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a "white Uncle Tom", you retarded dumbass.

If you had a clue who  the character was in the novel, you would know that "Uncle Tom" was actually an advocate for the slaves who were being oppressed by racist garbage like you.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "at the expense of the white population"?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont' think I have ever used that term, or anything like it.
> 
> 
> And you are race baiting asshole, as we will see when you refuse to even discuss your false accusations, because you know they are false.
> 
> 
> 
> AND we will see how your false accusations destroy any chance of cooperation, or even communication between us.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for utterly making my point for me. Fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
Click to expand...




Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...



AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.



*AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*



Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, you never had a point. But your false outrage clearly  made mine for me.
> 
> I've seen enough of what you've posted to know what you are and what you DON'T stand for, and the fact that I pointed it out to you, is what has your diaper soggy.
> 
> I have wasted far too much time on you,  so talk to yourself.
> 
> You racist ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
Click to expand...


Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?

WTF?

You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
Click to expand...






You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations. 



Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.


You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.


That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters, 


with the logical fallacy of personal attacks, 


was very obvious, even to you.



Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.

But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.

Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.

I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?

The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.

And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks but far too many are still way too angry.

He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks but far too many are still way too angry.
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
Click to expand...



Not bad, but the cause of that anger is not ancient wrongs, it is the modern race baiters.


Join me in calling out people who support false accusations of racism.


----------



## danielpalos

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


equal protection of the law for the Poor under any form of Capitalism; with our Constitutional form of Government.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks but far too many are still way too angry.
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, but the cause of that anger is not ancient wrongs, it is the modern race baiters.
> 
> 
> Join me in calling out people who support false accusations of racism.
Click to expand...

I’m starting to realize most people suck for two reasons. 

1. There doing it to themselves.

2. It’s Their parents fault.

And no one can fix your shit but you.

I will try to keep race out of it. I’ll just say the first step in being a good citizen is to vote. Then the politicians will pay attention to your neighborhoods


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
Click to expand...


You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.

 All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..

Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.


No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging


----------



## MizMolly

People need to stop ruining other people with false accusations.


How an internet mob falsely painted a Chipotle employee as racist

She was falsely accused of being racist in a video that went viral. Then some on the internet came to her rescue - CNN


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think Correll would give up about right now. Hey Correll, your hollering and whining about anti white racism doesn't make it exist. You have shown no evidence of it. Because you can't. And lying about how such things are in the past when you see it in your face or you participate in it is the worst type of immorality.
> 
> Do not cite the constitution then tell us blacks that our references to past white racist law and policy have nothing to do with today. You are punk ass racist pussy hiding behind a computer boy. You're ready with every excuse on earth to justify your retardation.
> 
> So you better listen and heed these words white... I have been in forums talking and debating younger blacks. They are done negotiating with maggots like you. And I don't blame them. I will support the movements by the next generation to rid this nation of filth like you.
> 
> You bought it on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Young racist blacks are too stupid to oppress white people without help from white uncle toms like Jeff Daniels.
> 
> You are too scared to debate the smartest white young people because you know that they know that all they have to do is eliminate white Uncle Tom and anti-white racism becomes powerless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "white Uncle Tom", you retarded dumbass.
> 
> If you had a clue who  the character was in the novel, you would know that "Uncle Tom" was actually an advocate for the slaves who were being oppressed by racist garbage like you.
Click to expand...

It is symbolism, idiot.

They are sellouts.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked what you meant by the term, "at the expense of the white population" a term I have never used,
> 
> 
> AND I then told you that you would not answer that simple question, because that is not what race baiters do.
> 
> 
> They don't defend their false accusations, they just keep making more of them.
> 
> 
> And that is exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> And thus proved my point, race bating asshole.
> 
> 
> ALSO, you also demonstrated how your tactics are tearing this nation apart, also as I said you would.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, you race basing asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.

You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.


----------



## Wyatt earp

*What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?*


*


 *


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think Correll would give up about right now. Hey Correll, your hollering and whining about anti white racism doesn't make it exist. You have shown no evidence of it. Because you can't. And lying about how such things are in the past when you see it in your face or you participate in it is the worst type of immorality.
> 
> Do not cite the constitution then tell us blacks that our references to past white racist law and policy have nothing to do with today. You are punk ass racist pussy hiding behind a computer boy. You're ready with every excuse on earth to justify your retardation.
> 
> So you better listen and heed these words white... I have been in forums talking and debating younger blacks. They are done negotiating with maggots like you. And I don't blame them. I will support the movements by the next generation to rid this nation of filth like you.
> 
> You bought it on yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Young racist blacks are too stupid to oppress white people without help from white uncle toms like Jeff Daniels.
> 
> You are too scared to debate the smartest white young people because you know that they know that all they have to do is eliminate white Uncle Tom and anti-white racism becomes powerless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "white Uncle Tom", you retarded dumbass.
> 
> If you had a clue who  the character was in the novel, you would know that "Uncle Tom" was actually an advocate for the slaves who were being oppressed by racist garbage like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is symbolism, idiot.
> 
> They are sellouts.
Click to expand...


I know what symbolism is, you dimwitted moron.....and that was a very poor choice to use.

You would have known that if you actually knew the history of the book and the character.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
Click to expand...



Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.

That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.


That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger. 



That you lie about shit too, even more so.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One does not have to "use an exact term" in order to imply what they are stating, and you've done  that enough to make it clear what you are saying and most assuredly what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a racist who is in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling a racist that you see what they really are is not "tearing the country apart" nor is it "*race basing*"(new term?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....you are personally not important enough to make that much of a difference in your own town, let alone the entire country.
> 
> Watching you throw a tantrum is most entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.
> 
> You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.
Click to expand...


No stupid, i would not live in Kentucky or most other southern states  if  they were the very last option available.

I would leave America first.

But I have been there....twice.  To a Kentucky Derby, stayed at the Brown hotel, had a Hot Brown sandwich, went to Muhsmmad Ali's memorial in 2016.

And as far as the "culture" that's where I draw the line. Even though Ali put  Lousisville on the map by eventually becoming the most famous athlete ever born there, when he returned from the Rome Olympics in 1960, he still was unapologetically refused service in a shithole greasy spoon.

He was treated better in Rome than he was in his own so called "hometown"

At one point, nearly 25% of white males owned slaves in Kentucky.

Kentucky is a  good place "to be from".

And as for you, you could not even afford a studio apartment in the worst neighborhood in California.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
Click to expand...


Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet. 

Apparantley, I own you, and I only insult those who attempt to insult me first. Which you did.


I never stated that "racism was limited to white people", so WTF are you talking about? 

What "racist policies" are "mine"? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.

What "racist policies" are MINE? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.

For the last time,  I stated that white people perfected the practice of racism "long ago", and they did so with the laws of the land endorsing and  enforcing the practice of it. 

What laws in past history were passed by any black legislators that directly oppressed white people?

When were they ever ordered to sit in the back of a bus or forced to relinquish a seat to even the lowliest white citizen?

Where were there any signs posted in black owned businesses that denied entry or service to white patrons?

When were any white people sprayed with fire department hoses and attacked by rabid cops and their dogs for peacefully protesting for the right to vote?

I've seen those things happen, and you've only read about them.

You are welcone to keep repeating the same nonsense if you wish, but I'm finished responding to it.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. YOu are so sure that people you don't like are "racist" that you don't need to support your accusations, nor do you want to talk to them, but you do want to call them racist all the time, and expect them to just sort of accept it...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you don't see at all how just accepting all accusations of racism, without any support, is implicitly accepting the use of false accusations of racism, and if that is pointed out to you, you get angry and make more vile accusations, without any support or evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *AND*, you in no way see this as divisive, or you being the asshole, *NOR*, can you see how your behavior completely proves my point, with *EVERY POST YOU MAKE.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, make another post just like the last one. I cannot imagine how I can be winning this any more than you are doing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
Click to expand...




Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole. 


As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left. 


The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.


All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're really reaching. "Winning"? On an anonymous message board?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> You must lead a very unfulfilling life if you believe that there are winners or losers here or that any time is wasted actually "disliking" some faceless screwball in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
Click to expand...


I've refuted your nonsense several times in this thread to the point of being redundant. You obviously do not have a clue that stating a fact is not race baiting.

But, If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. 

That would be a good start in fighting racism.

Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you on this subject.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did notice that you were utterly unable to actually refute any of my points, again, though you were able to avoid DEMONSTRATING THEM, FOR once. That is ONCE, in a row. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You were able to post (once in a row and counting) without demonstrating my points.
> 
> 
> You were of course, completely unable to_ challenge them,_ but not challenging is still far better than proving me right, _*again*_.
> 
> 
> That all you were able to do, was *attempt to distract* from your previous and complete proof of my definition of race baiting and what we need to do to fight against racism, ie call out the race baiters,
> 
> 
> with the logical fallacy of personal attacks,
> 
> 
> was very obvious, even to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to admit any of this, is just intellectual cowardice on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
Click to expand...



Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.


On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged. 



Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not make a single point to refute, or that was even worthy of acknowledging.
> 
> All that you did was to express hysterical outrage over my stating that "long ago, white people perfected the practice of racism", which is a historical fact that the laws of the land endorsed..
> 
> Understanding what happened in history is not race baiting as you falsely claim. The fact that you are far  too dishonest to admit this fact is your personal problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you start your whining over being insulted by actual history, it does not change anything. You still don't have a point worth acknowledging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
Click to expand...


Why do you keep repeating yourself?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism has never been limited to "white people". That you pretend that it was, is ironically, racist of you.
> 
> That you use your racist lies, to support your racist policies of today, is a both morally wrong and a harm to me and mine. Anger is the proper response to vileness like yours.
> 
> 
> That you are an insulting asshole about it, on top of that, is even more cause for anger.
> 
> 
> 
> That you lie about shit too, even more so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
Click to expand...



Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.


----------



## Jitss617

When a Democrat asks how do you stop racism lol hahaha


----------



## Jitss617

Take a look at what democrats have done to Indians, blacks ,and now Latinos.... kids are dying at the border because they refuse to fix to border.  Infectious diseases sex trafficking  rape of kids.. democrats hate all brown people


----------



## Weatherman2020

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


How to stop racism:
Give preferential treatment to specific races, talk about it all the time, and accuse people of it as an excuse for everything that didn’t go your way.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like suc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still whining? It's amusing that a  pompous ass  like you is angered by an anonymous person on the internet.
> 
> Apparantley, I own you.
> 
> I am only insulting to those who attempt to insult me.
> 
> And what "racist policies" are mine? I don't believe in an individual being superior based on their race, like you do, nor do I hold a public office, you ignorant, racist tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
Click to expand...


Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.

Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.

That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.


And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.


Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.

Capici?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like suc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your inability to refute anything I say, is noted. Your rudeness is just you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> As to your racists policies, I was using "yours" in the plural tense, lumping you in with all the other race baiting asshole racists on the Left.
> 
> 
> The specific details are not really the topic in this thread, but if you want to discuss it, I could easily ask a few questions and identify at least some of the big ones, that I'm sure you support, because you are a race baiting, asshole racist.
> 
> 
> All in the service of the thread topic of demonstrating that you are the racist, and thus my answer of calling out race baiters, is the way to fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
Click to expand...





My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,


and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer, 



was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.



YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like suc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've refuted your nonsense several times to the point of being redundant.
> 
> If you wish to address a "race baiter", then find a mirror and have a talk with yourself. That would be a good start in fighting racism.
> 
> Other than that, fuck you. I've said all that I have to say to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
Click to expand...


My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.

The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed. 

You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.

Racist Ass.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like suc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you claim you don't support racist policies, and when I offer to discuss it, your response is to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> On some level, you have to be aware that you are utterly unable to make any sense when seriously challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hold to a belief system that makes you look like such an asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
Click to expand...



Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.


You are the racist asshole here, not me. 


That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep repeating yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
Click to expand...


You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.

Whining to me isn't going to fix you.

You are dismissed.....again.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you lefties are stuck on stupid. The answer to that, is to stop doing stupid shit. So my answer stays the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
Click to expand...




Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.


YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.


I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then my advice to you stands, wingnut.
> 
> Look in the mirror and have an honest  conversation with yourself.
> 
> That's an excellent way to fight racism. Start with your own.
> 
> 
> And, it also may help you with your tendency to throw childish tantrums when you have some truth force fed to you, then whine when you are given a helping of your own rancid medicine.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why you are an utter waste of time to attempt to discuss anything with.
> 
> Capici?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
Click to expand...


As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.

I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.

You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.

Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
You have the emotional disposition of an infant.

ROFLMAO!

Google Image Result for https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/000/729/butthurt2.jpg


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My arguments, such as when I pointed out your dishonest race baiting behavior, and predicted, over and over again, what you would do, based on my understanding of race baiters,
> 
> 
> and then you did exactly what I said you would do, over and over again, thus proving my definition and my answer,
> 
> 
> 
> was not a "childish tantrum" and you only call it that, because you cannot refute anything I said.
> 
> 
> 
> YOur claims otherwise, is just you being a dishonest asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
Click to expand...







You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.


My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.



Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie. 


Either way, you are certainly pathetic.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My previous advice stands. Acknowledge your own racism and you will have contributed to fighting it.
> 
> The rest of your tantrum, along with you are dismissed.
> 
> You've been refuted enough already to last for the rest of your insignificant existence.
> 
> Racist Ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
Click to expand...


Then don't address or you will get more of the same.

I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I am not racist, and you have implicitly admitted that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> You are the racist asshole here, not me.
> 
> 
> That you call my justified anger a tantrum, is just more of you being an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
Click to expand...





I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.


As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.



Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not. 


That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation

and you are.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I don't give a damn if you think I  am a racist, or for that matter what you think about anything....but you cetainly should look in the mirror regarding YOUR own racism and ignorance.
> 
> Whining to me isn't going to fix you.
> 
> You are dismissed.....againl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
Click to expand...


Revisit this:

 I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging. 



Now. Back to your "mirror".


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of reading comprehension is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> YOu have been utterly unable to support your accusations against me, whereas I have used my accusations against you, to completely and accurately predict your race baiting behavior over and over again.
> 
> 
> I have no ill will against anyone based on race. Race baiting asshole like you? Based on your actions? Another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
Click to expand...




Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.



What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?

Why are you so full of hate?


----------



## emilynghiem

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Dear MarcATL
The best way I know is to reach out and make a conscious effort to reconcile
and collaborate with people or groups you most hold responsible for racist exclusion.

I look at the effective examples set by
* Center for the Healing of Racism Center For The Healing Of Racism | Internalize Oneness
(their guidelines for sharing that work most effectively to bring diverse people and groups together to share solutions:
http://www.isocracytx.net/hp-org/CHRguide.html

* Daryl Davis who befriends hundreds of Klansmen and has collected over 200 robes they gave up after deciding to leave the Klan
How One Man Convinced 200 Ku Klux Klan Members To Give Up Their Robes

* Alternatives to Violence Project
that started by outreach to stop racist gang attacks in prisons
and expanded to teach workshops to the greater public as well:
www.avpusa.org

* Rachel's Challenge that has transformed entire communities previously divided by rivals bullying and vandalizing each other's schools
www.rachelschallenge.org

One factor these programs have in common is HUMANIZING the issues and addressing
people as individuals again instead of attacking "whole groups".

This process involves steps to forgive and heal relationships first, in order to correct the problems underneath.
(Most people want to correct the injustice first, then they can forgive AFTERWARDS and work with people "after problems are solved",
but in practice, the FORGIVENESS has to come first, then the healing, TO REMOVE THE NEGATIVE EMOTIONS DIVIDING AND DESTROYING PEOPLE, before people can even work together to address problems, before they can be fixed, corrected and prevented.)

===========================================
NOTE: If people aren't even ready to work with the above type programs, using approaches of Restorative Justice and healing, then I suggest starting with just the 5 Steps of Grief and Recovery, and working on one's own internal injuries before trying to work with others in a group program.

https://www.angermanagementresource.com/image-files/chartgriefstages465.jpg

https://dz9yg0snnohlc.cloudfront.net/new-understanding-the-stages-of-grief-1.png

Only when someone is healed enough to feel safe and confident to address people from other or opposing groups, would I recommend going further and proactively interact for external outreach. But if you still do not feel safe interacting with opposing groups, I would not recommend jumping into that.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if your "ill will" is anything except amusing to me.
> 
> I gave you some of your own medicine and you don't like it.
> 
> You have but two words to any argument that you instigate.
> 
> Either you call everyone "asshole" or "racist".
> You have the emotional disposition of an infant.
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
Click to expand...


I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone. 

Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make accusations and refuse to back them up, or even admit that accusations need to be backed up or that false accusations have to be looked out for.
> 
> 
> My accusations towards you, are not only based on your own actions, but, thanks to my correct predictions of your behavior, demonstrated by your actions over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim that you gave me "my own medicine" is a pathetic self delusion or a pathetic face saving lie.
> 
> 
> Either way, you are certainly pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
Click to expand...




You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not. 


THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.



If that is not hate,then what is it?


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use "exact" in that quote. I don't play stupid semantic games like you lefties do. You show me, or even tell me of what I said that justified that, and I will address it.
> 
> 
> Instead all you have done,* as I predicted you would,* based on my understanding of what race baiting assholes do, would be to just spew more false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> With EVERY post you make, you are validating my definition of race baiter, AND my solution to your question, ie how to fight racism in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> If you race baiters, make NO ALLOWANCE for checking if an accused "racist" is actually a racist, then you accept that false accusations will be accepted as "real", and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Thus, you accept and support that innocent people will falsely be accused of "racism" having their lives destroyed and/or other serious and real harms done to them, AND that the many people that believe it, will be "divided" from them.
> 
> 
> Your actions are divisive and are tearing this nation apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe truth has power. Especially in a crazy world where most people believe lies. People hear the truth and can hear that those who are lying,fail refute it at all.
> 
> 
> Like you are doing. Constantly, in every post you make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.
> 
> You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, i would not live in Kentucky or most other southern states  if  they were the very last option available.
> 
> I would leave America first.
> 
> But I have been there....twice.  To a Kentucky Derby, stayed at the Brown hotel, had a Hot Brown sandwich, went to Muhsmmad Ali's memorial in 2016.
> 
> And as far as the "culture" that's where I draw the line. Even though Ali put  Lousisville on the map by eventually becoming the most famous athlete ever born there, when he returned from the Rome Olympics in 1960, he still was unapologetically refused service in a shithole greasy spoon.
> 
> He was treated better in Rome than he was in his own so called "hometown"
> 
> At one point, nearly 25% of white males owned slaves in Kentucky.
> 
> Kentucky is a  good place "to be from".
> 
> And as for you, you could not even afford a studio apartment in the worst neighborhood in California.
Click to expand...

You couldn't pay me a billion dollars to live in fucking California.

The vast majority of your state outside of a few rural wastelands is a fucking ghetto or will be a ghetto in 20 years.

Not only is every other person in California a certified retard in a state that glamourizes being a retard and feels threatened by intelligence, if you are white you basically have no one who will give a damn what happens to you because everyone in charge is a Democrat who literally believes oppressing white people is the way to "progress".

 and BTW the reason why Ali is credited with "putting Louisville on the map" is because Americans are largely historically illiterate and consider fucking useless cities in the western US more important than a city that has existed since fucking 1778 and named after the fucking king that allowed this country to be formed because we wouldn't have won the Revolutionary war without his cooperation. What the fuck does the dump you live in have to compare to that? Nothing. California is the shitstain of this country.


----------



## SweetSue92

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Well....

I think devotion to Jesus Christ personally. As He was forever pursuing the individual, and the Word says we are all first and foremost made in the Image of God.

It's our best hope against racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. If "truth has power", then you are powerless.
> 
> You are on your self righteous soapbox because I told the truth.....by agreeing with your friend and then adding that "long ago,  white people were the beneficiaries of laws that oppressed non whites in favor of whites". Which perfected the practice of racism, asshole.
> 
> That is the truth, and none of your pissy, shrill histrionics change that fact.
> 
> It is also a fact that understanding the history of racism is the beginning of preventing it from repeating itself.
> 
> Or are you just too stupid to understand that?
> 
> As I've said for the fifth time now, I've read enough garbage from you over time to know what you  really stand for, and it is certainly not equality for all as you have lied and stated before.
> 
> So no, I have ZERO interest in reading anymore shit from the likes of you. And I'm not going waste time searching through the rubbish that you post, just to satisfy a silly request from a known racist.
> 
> Here is some advice......Get off your moralizing high horse and make an informed recommendation on how to stop racism, and while doing so, take a look in the mirror as opposed to arguing with history, and taking it personally.
> 
> You ignorant, racist ass.
> 
> 
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.
> 
> You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, i would not live in Kentucky or most other southern states  if  they were the very last option available.
> 
> I would leave America first.
> 
> But I have been there....twice.  To a Kentucky Derby, stayed at the Brown hotel, had a Hot Brown sandwich, went to Muhsmmad Ali's memorial in 2016.
> 
> And as far as the "culture" that's where I draw the line. Even though Ali put  Lousisville on the map by eventually becoming the most famous athlete ever born there, when he returned from the Rome Olympics in 1960, he still was unapologetically refused service in a shithole greasy spoon.
> 
> He was treated better in Rome than he was in his own so called "hometown"
> 
> At one point, nearly 25% of white males owned slaves in Kentucky.
> 
> Kentucky is a  good place "to be from".
> 
> And as for you, you could not even afford a studio apartment in the worst neighborhood in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't pay me a billion dollars to live in fucking California.
> 
> The vast majority of your state outside of a few rural wastelands is a fucking ghetto or will be a ghetto in 20 years.
> 
> Not only is every other person in California a certified retard in a state that glamourizes being a retard and feels threatened by intelligence, if you are white you basically have no one who will give a damn what happens to you because everyone in charge is a Democrat who literally believes oppressing white people is the way to "progress".
> 
> and BTW the reason why Ali is credited with "putting Louisville on the map" is because Americans are largely historically illiterate and consider fucking useless cities in the western US more important than a city that has existed since fucking 1778 and named after the fucking king that allowed this country to be formed because we wouldn't have won the Revolutionary war without his cooperation. What the fuck does the dump you live in have to compare to that? Nothing. California is the shitstain of this country.
Click to expand...


Newsflash Moron:

Existing since 1778 and being a state filled with poverty ridden trash in 2019, is no badge of honor. 

*California as a state is ranked in the top 10 states in America as far as median household wealth. 

*Kentucky ranks in 32nd place out of 50 states.

*The average annual income in Kentucky is less than 30k annually. In California you would be homeless earning that kind of money.

California is a great place to live for college educated, upwardly mobile people, and is also home to some of the brightest minds in America.

The policies that that have been in place AFTER dumbass Reagan granted amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants have made the state even better.

As far as "white people being oppresed" here, how the fuck could affluent cities like San Francisco, San Diego, and much of Los Angeles even exist if white people were as "oppressed" as you claim?

We don't need or want anymore uneducated, minimum wage leeches like you coming here sponging off of the people who actually contribute to one of the best states in America. 

I agree that you should stay in Kentucky. You probably have to, because you can't afford to go anywhere else.

You will likely live your final years in a rundown trailer park somewhere in Appalachia.....not too far from where you already are.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
Click to expand...


I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.

What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"? 

Maimed? Tortured? Lynched?

Are you serious?

Do you consider yourself to be innocent? 

I've taken the time in the past to actually read some of what you have posted over time.

And "innocence" is not one of your attributes. You are typically in attack mode. But when you receive it in return, you portray yourself as a victim.

And no. I do not hate anybody. I would not grant anyone the power to compel me to do so.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
Click to expand...




Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.


That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.


That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.


----------



## danielpalos

solving for a poverty of capital under any form of capitalism. 

equal protection of the law can make that happen.


----------



## Correll

danielpalos said:


> solving for a poverty of capital under any form of capitalism.
> 
> equal protection of the law can make that happen.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
Click to expand...


I will further humor you. Please continue to talk.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will further humor you. Please continue to talk.
Click to expand...



Said the race baiter that could not challenge my argument at all.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will further humor you. Please continue to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the race baiter that could not challenge my argument at all.
Click to expand...


Said the racist who  claims not to be one. 

The worst kind.

And, you had no argument. I clearly defined the difference to you between past and present from the beginning.

Go back and read what I posted.

Proceed to repeat yourself.....yet again.


----------



## emilynghiem

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't address or you will get more of the same.
> 
> I've read enough of your silly shit over time to know that you are a waste of board space to take seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that in any situation, you will quickly devolve to nothing but name calling and false accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> As I pointed out over and over again, and then predicted you would do again, and you did so, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just revisit the fact that you don't even care whether an accusation is true or not.
> 
> 
> That is bat shit crazy. Only a terrible person would be happy to smear and/or destroy innocent people with a false accusation
> 
> and you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
Click to expand...


Correll I'd say it's FEAR.

Fear is lack of faith that truth can be established to ensure justice.
If people fear that ignorance and falsehood can obstruct truth,
that causes fear of conflict, confrontation, and control of the narrative.

When we have faith that we all agree to seek truth, not just our
versions of it that are convenient for us, when we no longer fear
we will be "forced to compromise" because of selfish politics,
then we can rise above this fear, we can forgive and receive truth
and achieve greater understanding. Which sets us free and brings real
peace and justice for all. Not by fighting for control, but giving up the
bullying games, and agreeing to receive truth that nobody controls.

Thus love of truth casts out fear of ignorance and falsehood.
Love of justice conquers fear of injustice.
Love of peace defeats fear of war.

Martin Luther King, Jr. Quote
Men often hate each other because they fear each other; 
they fear each other because they don't know each other; 
they don't know each other because they can not communicate; 
they can not communicate because they are separated.
-- Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.

*There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: *
*because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love. *
-- *1 John 4:18*


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will further humor you. Please continue to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the race baiter that could not challenge my argument at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the racist who  claims not to be one.
> 
> The worst kind.
> 
> And, you had no argument. I clearly defined the difference to you between past and present from the beginning.
> 
> Go back and read what I posted.
> 
> Proceed to repeat yourself.....yet again.
Click to expand...




I read what you posted. If I misundestood anything you said, clarify it now. 


Especially as to how you don't feel any need to support your accusations, or even the very concept of supporting accusations of racism, in general.


----------



## Slyhunter

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Turn off your TV.
Normal people aren't racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisit this:
> 
> I came to my conclusions long ago about the lack of value in wasting board space by taking your points seriously. Because you seldom, if ever make a point worth acknowledging.
> 
> Now. Back to your "mirror".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
Click to expand...


What do "innocent" people have to do with you?

I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.

But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance. 

Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who read that, including you, noticed that you did not deny my point about you supporting false accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bat shit crazy hater, does it take to support falsely accusing and destroying innocent people?
> 
> Why are you so full of hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
Click to expand...



The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.



Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum". 

That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about "who read" whatever was stated. Nor do I  waste my time hating anyone.
> 
> Now you are obvoiusly grasping at straws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
Click to expand...


As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".

Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off your TV.
> Normal people aren't racist.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Slyhunter said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off your TV.
> Normal people aren't racist.
Click to expand...

thats what a typical white oppressor would say


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?


----------



## MarcATL

MizMolly said:


> People need to stop ruining other people with false accusations.
> 
> 
> How an internet mob falsely painted a Chipotle employee as racist
> 
> She was falsely accused of being racist in a video that went viral. Then some on the internet came to her rescue - CNN


What about people falsely accused on crimes?

Any outrage over that?


----------



## MarcATL

bear513 said:


> *What's The Best Way To Fight and/or Stop Racism?*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 262499 *


Put into words.


----------



## MarcATL

SweetSue92 said:


> Well....
> 
> I think devotion to Jesus Christ personally. As He was forever pursuing the individual, and the Word says we are all first and foremost made in the Image of God.
> 
> It's our best hope against racism.


I agree wholeheartedly, however Christendom has failed terribly in that respect, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
Click to expand...


Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?






I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.  

My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.  
He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?    

This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.  

It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.  

I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
Click to expand...





THIS ^^^^^^ kind of racist bullshit from clueless leftists who don’t understand what they are really saying is the most pernicious sort.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
Click to expand...


People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.

If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.

Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.

Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.

Then listen.


----------



## MarathonMike

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


The first step is to stop listening to Race baiting opportunists like the Democratic Party, the Media and Al Sharpton.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ^^^^^^ kind of racist bullshit from clueless leftists who don’t understand what they are really saying is the most pernicious sort.
Click to expand...


Then correct me if I’m wrong. You’re telling me you teach in a city school like Detroit and you don’t see the ignorance? Liar.

I’m asking a fair question. How do we change this generation from passing on that ignorance to the next generation?

Poor white communities could use the exact same advice. The only difference is the poor white communities aren’t blaming racism for their woes. 

So maybe it’s not racism why Detroit and Chicago ghettos remain dangerous and impoverished. Maybe that change needs to come from within.

So the only point I’m trying to make is it’s not all white peoples fault that poor black communities are what they are. And I don’t mind dolling out some advice on what poor people of all colors need to do to get out of places who employ teachers like you. Those poor kids.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
Click to expand...


I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.

So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.

Poor white people cant blame racism why can you? 

What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.

And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.


----------



## IM2

MarathonMike said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> The first step is to stop listening to Race baiting opportunists like the Democratic Party, the Media and Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...


The first step is not listening to white racists like you telling us how to stop racism.


----------



## sealybobo

In Britain there are blacks who talk Jamaican. Their doing that on purpose too. Ok if you want to be different you can but you’ll never get a job.


----------



## MarcATL

I appreciate your honesty and unfiltered rhetoric sealybobo, however, you're often wrong on this issue.

I've known you from your posts for a number of years now, and I don't think you are totally hostile.

You're a victim of white supremacy as much as anyone else.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> I appreciate your honesty and unfiltered rhetoric sealybobo, however, you're often wrong on this issue.
> 
> I've known you from your posts for a number of years now, and I don't think you are totally hostile.
> 
> You're a victim of white supremacy as much as anyone else.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites?


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your honesty and unfiltered rhetoric sealybobo, however, you're often wrong on this issue.
> 
> I've known you from your posts for a number of years now, and I don't think you are totally hostile.
> 
> You're a victim of white supremacy as much as anyone else.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites?
Click to expand...

I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
Click to expand...


I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.

I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.

You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.

The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.

Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.* 

*Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.

Notice the words in bold. You've done both.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your honesty and unfiltered rhetoric sealybobo, however, you're often wrong on this issue.
> 
> I've known you from your posts for a number of years now, and I don't think you are totally hostile.
> 
> You're a victim of white supremacy as much as anyone else.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites
Click to expand...


No sealybobo it does not prove that it's not racism.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
Click to expand...

Grow the fuck up and take responsibility for yourself.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow the fuck up and take responsibility for yourself.
Click to expand...


I've done that. Time for you to do the same.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
Click to expand...

I don’t deny racism.

If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
Click to expand...

What racist comments have I made? Pointing out the dysfunction in poor black communities is not racism. You remind me of Jews. Anything they disagree with is anti Semite


----------



## sealybobo

Years ago us liberal whites agreed that the dysfunction in black communities was caused by whites. Now blacks call us liberals racist for suggesting that the black community overall is dysfunctional. Not only that we are racist for suggesting it’s blacks responsibility to fix this dysfunction.

I give poor whites the same advice but give that advice to a black and you’re racist


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> I appreciate your honesty and unfiltered rhetoric sealybobo, however, you're often wrong on this issue.
> 
> I've known you from your posts for a number of years now, and I don't think you are totally hostile.
> 
> You're a victim of white supremacy as much as anyone else.


So your advice to a poor black person on how to get out of poverty is going to be different than the advice you give a poor white?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
Click to expand...




I told ya so.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow the fuck up and take responsibility for yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've done that. Time for you to do the same.
Click to expand...

He’s done it too. Only poor blacks claiming racism is why they, their parents, and kids will all be poor don’t.

Same way whites who claim immigrants ruined their lives. There’s some truth to it but ultimately each person is responsible for their own station in life. 

You don’t have it as good as us but others got it worse than u


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"




STEP ONE would be for blacks and whites to all stop seeing each other based on their color anymore than you judge a person based on whether they are blonde, brunette or redhead, tall, short, fat or thin.

STEP TWO would be blacks to quite ACTING like they are different, with their trademark dress, mannerisms and language.  Get out of the hood, grow up and join the 21st century corporate America.

STEP THREE is forget all this talk of victimhood and reparations.  No one today is responsible for something that happened 200 years ago much less likely never even happened to some distant relative of yours.  Life's unfair and everyone has a beef to gripe about, women, whites, American Indians, Latinos, Asians, ALL have suffered injustices.

Until steps 1, 2 and 3 are satisfied and a group FEELS like they are part of the greater society rather than separate, you will continue to be SEEN as separate.

STEP FOUR is to begin creating equal educational and job opportunities.

STEP FIVE is for the government to realize that no one wants to live in crime and be poor.  Poverty and crime are the government's fault for investing hundreds of billions in other nations while turning a blind eye to the needs here at home just because THEY AND THEIRS got it real cushy.  Poverty and crime are NOT an acceptable way of life in any civilized society.

America was meant to be one culture, one society, not several living apart in the same space.

Until people can stop feeling the victim of something, feeling they are owed something, stop seeing people who look different from them as being apart and separate, you will always have racism.  Until the government stops dividing people into different classes of income and education and thus, opportunity, people will continue to feel separated, the cause of racism.


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> So your advice to a poor black person on how to get out of poverty is going to be different than the advice you give a poor white?


Their reasons for poverty are different.

A doctor prescribes different medications for different patients even if/when exhibiting the same symptoms and/or outcomes.

Why? Because each case is different.

Same thing applies.


----------



## MarcATL

toobfreak said:


> STEP ONE would be for blacks and whites to all stop seeing each other based on their color anymore than you judge a person based on whether they are blonde, brunette or redhead, tall, short, fat or thin.
> 
> STEP TWO would be blacks to quite ACTING like they are different, with their trademark dress, mannerisms and language.  Get out of the hood, grow up and join the 21st century corporate America.
> 
> STEP THREE is forget all this talk of victimhood and reparations.  No one today is responsible for something that happened 200 years ago much less likely never even happened to some distant relative of yours.  Life's unfair and everyone has a beef to gripe about, women, whites, American Indians, Latinos, Asians, ALL have suffered injustices.
> 
> Until steps 1, 2 and 3 are satisfied and a group FEELS like they are part of the greater society rather than separate, you will continue to be SEEN as separate.
> 
> STEP FOUR is to begin creating equal educational and job opportunities.
> 
> STEP FIVE is for the government to realize that no one wants to live in crime and be poor.  Poverty and crime are the government's fault for investing hundreds of billions in other nations while turning a blind eye to the needs here at home just because THEY AND THEIRS got it real cushy.  Poverty and crime are NOT an acceptable way of life in any civilized society.
> 
> America was meant to be one culture, one society, not several living apart in the same space.
> 
> Until people can stop feeling the victim of something, feeling they are owed something, stop seeing people who look different from them as being apart and separate, you will always have racism.  Until the government stops dividing people into different classes of income and education and thus, opportunity, people will continue to feel separated, the cause of racism.


Until the government REPAIRS what was done by them for hundreds of years and RESTORES what the stole for the same time, there will continue to be racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
Click to expand...


The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.

The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.


----------



## Slyhunter

MarcATL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> STEP ONE would be for blacks and whites to all stop seeing each other based on their color anymore than you judge a person based on whether they are blonde, brunette or redhead, tall, short, fat or thin.
> 
> STEP TWO would be blacks to quite ACTING like they are different, with their trademark dress, mannerisms and language.  Get out of the hood, grow up and join the 21st century corporate America.
> 
> STEP THREE is forget all this talk of victimhood and reparations.  No one today is responsible for something that happened 200 years ago much less likely never even happened to some distant relative of yours.  Life's unfair and everyone has a beef to gripe about, women, whites, American Indians, Latinos, Asians, ALL have suffered injustices.
> 
> Until steps 1, 2 and 3 are satisfied and a group FEELS like they are part of the greater society rather than separate, you will continue to be SEEN as separate.
> 
> STEP FOUR is to begin creating equal educational and job opportunities.
> 
> STEP FIVE is for the government to realize that no one wants to live in crime and be poor.  Poverty and crime are the government's fault for investing hundreds of billions in other nations while turning a blind eye to the needs here at home just because THEY AND THEIRS got it real cushy.  Poverty and crime are NOT an acceptable way of life in any civilized society.
> 
> America was meant to be one culture, one society, not several living apart in the same space.
> 
> Until people can stop feeling the victim of something, feeling they are owed something, stop seeing people who look different from them as being apart and separate, you will always have racism.  Until the government stops dividing people into different classes of income and education and thus, opportunity, people will continue to feel separated, the cause of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Until the government REPAIRS what was done by them for hundreds of years and RESTORES what the stole for the same time, there will continue to be racism.
Click to expand...

Blacks should thank Americans for enslaving them. If we hadn't taken them as slaves they would've been some other tribes dinner.


----------



## toobfreak

MarcATL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> STEP ONE would be for blacks and whites to all stop seeing each other based on their color anymore than you judge a person based on whether they are blonde, brunette or redhead, tall, short, fat or thin.
> 
> STEP TWO would be blacks to quite ACTING like they are different, with their trademark dress, mannerisms and language.  Get out of the hood, grow up and join the 21st century corporate America.
> 
> STEP THREE is forget all this talk of victimhood and reparations.  No one today is responsible for something that happened 200 years ago much less likely never even happened to some distant relative of yours.  Life's unfair and everyone has a beef to gripe about, women, whites, American Indians, Latinos, Asians, ALL have suffered injustices.
> 
> Until steps 1, 2 and 3 are satisfied and a group FEELS like they are part of the greater society rather than separate, you will continue to be SEEN as separate.
> 
> STEP FOUR is to begin creating equal educational and job opportunities.
> 
> STEP FIVE is for the government to realize that no one wants to live in crime and be poor.  Poverty and crime are the government's fault for investing hundreds of billions in other nations while turning a blind eye to the needs here at home just because THEY AND THEIRS got it real cushy.  Poverty and crime are NOT an acceptable way of life in any civilized society.
> 
> America was meant to be one culture, one society, not several living apart in the same space.
> 
> Until people can stop feeling the victim of something, feeling they are owed something, stop seeing people who look different from them as being apart and separate, you will always have racism.  Until the government stops dividing people into different classes of income and education and thus, opportunity, people will continue to feel separated, the cause of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Until the government REPAIRS what was done by them for hundreds of years and RESTORES what the stole for the same time, there will continue to be racism.
Click to expand...


What was taken can never be repaid.  More so, it will never even be tried.  Might as well hope the Gov admits it screwed the Indians and repays them with three choice states out west. You either make the decision to move past racism and get on with your real life or let it hold you unmoving, forever eating away at you.


----------



## ptbw forever

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you racist pieces of shit want to stop racism.
> 
> You just want to justify racism against white people in this country and throughout the west, EXACTLY like you do currently in South Africa.
> 
> Shut the fuck up you disgusting parasite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.
> 
> You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, i would not live in Kentucky or most other southern states  if  they were the very last option available.
> 
> I would leave America first.
> 
> But I have been there....twice.  To a Kentucky Derby, stayed at the Brown hotel, had a Hot Brown sandwich, went to Muhsmmad Ali's memorial in 2016.
> 
> And as far as the "culture" that's where I draw the line. Even though Ali put  Lousisville on the map by eventually becoming the most famous athlete ever born there, when he returned from the Rome Olympics in 1960, he still was unapologetically refused service in a shithole greasy spoon.
> 
> He was treated better in Rome than he was in his own so called "hometown"
> 
> At one point, nearly 25% of white males owned slaves in Kentucky.
> 
> Kentucky is a  good place "to be from".
> 
> And as for you, you could not even afford a studio apartment in the worst neighborhood in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't pay me a billion dollars to live in fucking California.
> 
> The vast majority of your state outside of a few rural wastelands is a fucking ghetto or will be a ghetto in 20 years.
> 
> Not only is every other person in California a certified retard in a state that glamourizes being a retard and feels threatened by intelligence, if you are white you basically have no one who will give a damn what happens to you because everyone in charge is a Democrat who literally believes oppressing white people is the way to "progress".
> 
> and BTW the reason why Ali is credited with "putting Louisville on the map" is because Americans are largely historically illiterate and consider fucking useless cities in the western US more important than a city that has existed since fucking 1778 and named after the fucking king that allowed this country to be formed because we wouldn't have won the Revolutionary war without his cooperation. What the fuck does the dump you live in have to compare to that? Nothing. California is the shitstain of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash Moron:
> 
> Existing since 1778 and being a state filled with poverty ridden trash in 2019, is no badge of honor.
> 
> *California as a state is ranked in the top 10 states in America as far as median household wealth.
> 
> *Kentucky ranks in 32nd place out of 50 states.
> 
> *The average annual income in Kentucky is less than 30k annually. In California you would be homeless earning that kind of money.
> 
> California is a great place to live for college educated, upwardly mobile people, and is also home to some of the brightest minds in America.
> 
> The policies that that have been in place AFTER dumbass Reagan granted amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants have made the state even better.
> 
> As far as "white people being oppresed" here, how the fuck could affluent cities like San Francisco, San Diego, and much of Los Angeles even exist if white people were as "oppressed" as you claim?
> 
> We don't need or want anymore uneducated, minimum wage leeches like you coming here sponging off of the people who actually contribute to one of the best states in America.
> 
> I agree that you should stay in Kentucky. You probably have to, because you can't afford to go anywhere else.
> 
> You will likely live your final years in a rundown trailer park somewhere in Appalachia.....not too far from where you already are.
Click to expand...

I can drive all over Louisville and most of the county and never see one trailer park. You don’t know shit about this city.

There are some ghettos in the inner city though.


----------



## Slyhunter

1. don't be a racist
2. just because someone doesn't give you a handout or kiss your ass doesn't make them a racist.
fix yourself.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
Click to expand...

#walkaway


----------



## Slyhunter

I'm not a racist. That is the end of my solution to your problem. Solve it your own damn self.. Most people don't give a fuck what race you are.


----------



## ptbw forever

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad when im2 points out whites have high crime and poverty neighborhoods too. Yes, that proves it’s not racism necessarily. Or it’s not all racism. And many of the things you would tell a poor white to do to get out of poverty, that’s all I’m saying to black people who are crying racism is what’s keeping them down. I’m comparing poor blacks to poor whites. I give them the same advice. Why am I wrong to give the blacks the same advice I give the poor whites?
Click to expand...

Racist propaganda.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
Click to expand...


Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?

Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.

Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to a poor black person on how to get out of poverty is going to be different than the advice you give a poor white?
> 
> 
> 
> Their reasons for poverty are different.
> 
> A doctor prescribes different medications for different patients even if/when exhibiting the same symptoms and/or outcomes.
> 
> Why? Because each case is different.
> 
> Same thing applies.
Click to expand...

I call bullshit. Their reasons for poverty are almost identical. 

Uneducated parents.
Bad schools.
Don’t go to college
No economic opportunity 
Lots of welfare
High crime
They don’t speak or interview well.
Cops treat their neighborhoods like war zones.

Someone said earlier racism is the black communities number one problem. It’s not even number 8


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told ya so.
Click to expand...

What have I said wrong?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
Click to expand...


Why do you think every mall in Detroit closed? Too much violence, shoplifting and thefts in the parking lots. 

Do you expect whites to go to those malls like we once did?

Rich Blacks have the opportunity to step in and take over these malls but they don’t want to deal with the troubles either. You know what I’m talking about. The troublemakers who loiter and rob people in the parking lot or rob stores. Or occasionally shots are fired because someone disrespected someone.

And when given the chance to create your own clothing lines you come up with wearing pants around their ankles or they start wearing dashikis. Lol. That was a joke


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your advice to a poor black person on how to get out of poverty is going to be different than the advice you give a poor white?
> 
> 
> 
> Their reasons for poverty are different.
> 
> A doctor prescribes different medications for different patients even if/when exhibiting the same symptoms and/or outcomes.
> 
> Why? Because each case is different.
> 
> Same thing applies.
Click to expand...

What are the reasons for poverty that are different?


----------



## sealybobo

Reasons for poverty:
1. Born into poverty.
2. Parents didn’t do a good job pre k.
3. Didn’t go to college/no education.
4. Location/lack of opportunities.
5. Having kids before a career
6. No skills
7. Unwilling to work 
8. Don’t save/spend too much. Don’t make enough


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> What are the reasons for poverty that are different?


Dr. Paul Essien stated it best...

How did I benefit from racism?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

i dont care anymore 
im gonna get called a racist no matter how cosmopolitan or color blind i was 

cry baby outdated fuckin farm equipment  .....that what i think of all you ****** left wing  commie rats 
I have zero respect for you ****** slaves still stuck on the democratic plantation 

go join your low iq jungle brothers in the third world where you belong and go kill some white people who ran out of gas
It be a nice change of pace instead of killing each other ...EH house boy


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've demonstrated clearly that you don't care if accusations of racism are true or not.
> 
> 
> THat means that you are wiling to see innocent people destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not hate,then what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
Click to expand...




I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op. 


You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass. 


Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.



Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little time to spare, so I will humor your penchant  for extreme drama.....for a moment or two.
> 
> What makes you think that I want to see innocent people "destroyed"?
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
Click to expand...


Your were called names in response to name calling.

As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.

Enough said.


----------



## katsteve2012

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. Look what just oozed out from underneath the message board sewer.
> 
> I was for stopping racism long before you were even thought of being spit out, you  worthless piece of
> victimized, minimum wage trailer trash.
> 
> I've been to South Africa several times. Once before you were even born.
> 
> You should try to save a few nickles to rub together, so that maybe one day  you can leave bumfuck Kentucky and go see the world, as opposed to sitting in your caretakers basement and reading fake news on the internet, then vomiting  nonsense on public message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt you left your shithole in 3rd world California to travel for quite a while.
> 
> You wish that you lived in this state, a state with actual history and culture that goes back to the founding of this country. Your dump of a state will never have any connection with the country thanks to the Democrats destroying single city there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No stupid, i would not live in Kentucky or most other southern states  if  they were the very last option available.
> 
> I would leave America first.
> 
> But I have been there....twice.  To a Kentucky Derby, stayed at the Brown hotel, had a Hot Brown sandwich, went to Muhsmmad Ali's memorial in 2016.
> 
> And as far as the "culture" that's where I draw the line. Even though Ali put  Lousisville on the map by eventually becoming the most famous athlete ever born there, when he returned from the Rome Olympics in 1960, he still was unapologetically refused service in a shithole greasy spoon.
> 
> He was treated better in Rome than he was in his own so called "hometown"
> 
> At one point, nearly 25% of white males owned slaves in Kentucky.
> 
> Kentucky is a  good place "to be from".
> 
> And as for you, you could not even afford a studio apartment in the worst neighborhood in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't pay me a billion dollars to live in fucking California.
> 
> The vast majority of your state outside of a few rural wastelands is a fucking ghetto or will be a ghetto in 20 years.
> 
> Not only is every other person in California a certified retard in a state that glamourizes being a retard and feels threatened by intelligence, if you are white you basically have no one who will give a damn what happens to you because everyone in charge is a Democrat who literally believes oppressing white people is the way to "progress".
> 
> and BTW the reason why Ali is credited with "putting Louisville on the map" is because Americans are largely historically illiterate and consider fucking useless cities in the western US more important than a city that has existed since fucking 1778 and named after the fucking king that allowed this country to be formed because we wouldn't have won the Revolutionary war without his cooperation. What the fuck does the dump you live in have to compare to that? Nothing. California is the shitstain of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsflash Moron:
> 
> Existing since 1778 and being a state filled with poverty ridden trash in 2019, is no badge of honor.
> 
> *California as a state is ranked in the top 10 states in America as far as median household wealth.
> 
> *Kentucky ranks in 32nd place out of 50 states.
> 
> *The average annual income in Kentucky is less than 30k annually. In California you would be homeless earning that kind of money.
> 
> California is a great place to live for college educated, upwardly mobile people, and is also home to some of the brightest minds in America.
> 
> The policies that that have been in place AFTER dumbass Reagan granted amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants have made the state even better.
> 
> As far as "white people being oppresed" here, how the fuck could affluent cities like San Francisco, San Diego, and much of Los Angeles even exist if white people were as "oppressed" as you claim?
> 
> We don't need or want anymore uneducated, minimum wage leeches like you coming here sponging off of the people who actually contribute to one of the best states in America.
> 
> I agree that you should stay in Kentucky. You probably have to, because you can't afford to go anywhere else.
> 
> You will likely live your final years in a rundown trailer park somewhere in Appalachia.....not too far from where you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can drive all over Louisville and most of the county and never see one trailer park. You don’t know shit about this city.
> 
> There are some ghettos in the inner city though.
Click to expand...


I know enough about your city to know that it is a good place to be "from". 

If you can drive all over your "county" and not see a single trailer park, then you're obviously in a coma or have on blinders.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
Click to expand...


You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating 
 self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusal to even consider the possibility of false accusations of racism, while employing accusations of racism.
> 
> 
> That is embracing the idea that false accusations made against innocent people will be treated as real, with often harsh consequences for the falsely accused.
> 
> 
> That is extremely vile of you, and is a great way to FOSTER racism, and hatred and division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
Click to expand...




Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point. 


So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do "innocent" people have to do with you?
> 
> I'm not wasting a second here hating anyone. I say what I believe based on what I see. Nothing personal.
> 
> But if you wish to believe that what is said in this tiny forum causes hate and division, you're wrong. Most individuals just come here to say what they actually feel without any repercussions, and others come here to see just how demented others are......from a distance.
> 
> Whatever hate or division that existed, already did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
Click to expand...


Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for poverty that are different?
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul Essien stated it best...
> 
> How did I benefit from racism?
Click to expand...

I think I made my point but here at usmb people are never wrong or will never admit the other person is making valid points. Too easy to say I’m a racist when that is not my intent. Or to suggest I deny racism is a problem when I don’t. I just don’t believe it’s black peoples number one problem. Not ven close. Take you for example. In your life personally right now what is your number one problem? I bet it ain’t racism.

Im2 always wants to fall back on the fact white people arent perfect but there’s no denying poor black neighborhoods are way more dire than poor white neighborhoods. To deny it is insane. I’ve been binge watching the last 48. Those are real detectives in real cities in America. Real suspects. Real victims. Real witnesses or I didn’t see Nothins. Mostly black. Show me any black group who says the first 48 is misrepresenting the black community. 

Also, bad white communities don’t blame their problems on racism. You claim their problems are different. Explain. Or tell me what advic you would give the poor whites. Humor me.

Every comeback you comeback with is a yea but. Forget the buts. 

Poor blacks suffer the same problems poor whites suffer except for blacks have it way worse. That does not change the fact that the advice given is the same advice regardless.

For example they examine how black women raise their kids compared to how white women do and it’s not racist to say white women do a better job overall. Statistically. Don’t you think this would be a good thing to inform young black mothers? That the vocabulary that they use with the child pre k makes a huge difference on sat scores.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for poverty that are different?
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul Essien stated it best...
> 
> How did I benefit from racism?
Click to expand...


Here’s another thing that’s not fair but is it racism? It’s more white privilege. We have a cousin who graduated 2 years ago from University of Michigan and couldn’t find a good corporate gig. My brother, someone he knows, got him an intern at his company.  Many blacks don’t have these connections.

I’m not trying to be a dick about this. And y’all need to stop with this calling people racist for wanting to have this conversation. I’m not a racist. I admit all the things you say are true.

 One of the things some of you say needs to be done is black owned businesses. That’s something that blacks are going to have to do from the ground up. Don’t expect white investors. The first problem those black business owners are going to have to deal with is the cost of security. This is why many department stores closed in Detroit. Stores had to hire security guards. That and shoplifting ate up any profits.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actions I refer to, your actions in support of false accusations of racism, are not limited to you, but used daily by millions of lefties like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is not credible that you thought I was putting this all on your actions in this "tiny forum".
> 
> That was just you playing dumb, to try to dodge my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
Click to expand...





Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.


That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.
Click to expand...

I can see why Silver Blooded's post would piss you off.  

I got a little annoyed by this part:


> That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs.


The kid still died and a lot of people didn't seem to give a shit, including myself (which is a fault I failed to address in myself).  What teenager respects authority?  Should that be a death sentence?  Why did Zimmerman get NOTHING? (that's a different issue, but still would rightly raise suspicion).  

I also got annoyed with this part:


> Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.


Anyone who ever really listened to the hard "gangster" rap knows it was not really praising violence, but giving an outlet for anger felt by many black folks at injustice.  

I was a teen when NWA released_ Straight Outta Compton _so, of course, I listened to it...a lot.  Sure, it had a bunch of violent messages about guns and murder and all that crap, but it was really a somewhat healthy expression of anger that many white kids like me heard.  I never had the sudden desire to grab a gun a commit murder.  I started having a better understanding the lives and struggles of young black men.   I suspect a lot of other white kids heard that message, and didn't suddenly become violent, sex-crazed druggies.  How can that be a bad thing.  I would ask Silver Blooded to take a much closer look at other forms of music to recognize his hypocrisy.   

Silver Blooded did make a good point about unity being an avenue to _reduce_ racism (I don't think we can ever end racism).  You see that proved in the military and in team sports.  Teammates become brothers, regardless of race or background.  The mutual goal of the team makes every team member's efforts important and valued (especially in the military, where lives of team members matter to the whole).   Although Silver Blooded failed to address it and misappropriated Dr. King's message, he unwittingly did state a message that Dr. King advocated.  

Unity.   

Was unity not a key component of Dr. King's message?

.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
Click to expand...


This was part of it, but why I say the root cause is white racism is that blacks were excluded from some industries by law and segregated education meant segregated learning materials. Malcolm X was not wrong when he talked about controlling the economy of your community and if there was one mistake King made was not being more focused on economics.

However if blacks did not have equal protection under the law, economic progress would have been weak. After all, blacks are still trying to rebuild the Greenwood district in Tulsa even after everybody knows that a white riot based on no reason is what destroyed that community.

*Sealybobo, *name a time when whites have been self reliant. Even today whites are rich because non whites spent money with them. In Detroit there are over 32,000 black businesses and 347,000 businesses. How much money do YOU spend in black owned businesses? We spend our money with whites then have to listen to whites talking about somebody being self reliant.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sit and watch some random bearded redneck talk for 10 minutes. If you want me to care about what he has to say then give me a synopsis. If it sounds interesting, then I might be interested in investing my time towards his opinions.
> 
> Anyway, the best way to end racism is *nationalism*. Gays, blacks, hispanics, whites. If everyone is proud to live under a single banner, they will be able to bond easier. I am close friends with a black coworker. She's a die-hard liberal that HATES Trump and I'm a strong conservative that loves him. The reason we get along to so well is because we bond over Christianity and our desire to help others. We just see the world through different lenses and know this. Because of that, even though we have completely different political view points, we can still respect and trust each other.
> 
> All you need to find is one (maybe 2) common grounds and strengthen that resolve to the point where racism becomes a back seat opinion that can eventually fade away in a few generations. Something we all have in common is that we all live in the USA. If we're all able to forgive the crimes of past Americans and strive to make the USA a better place for ALL Americans through nationalism, then that can be a common ground for all races living in the USA to bond over. Some Alabama patriotic redneck with a MAGA hat is more likely to bond with a black person wearing an American flag T-shirt and open carrying, rather than hate on him.
> 
> However, that's just a hypothetical solution I believe will work. I'm not going to go around advocating for the federal government to push this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, another solution would be for BLM to start pushing MLK's dream of judging people by character and not by skin color. That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs. Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another white racist misquoting King. King did not say anything about ignoring racism so whites can feel good. And spare us the lecture about morality white... When whites like you begin acting morally come talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see why Silver Blooded's post would piss you off.
> 
> I got a little annoyed by this part:
> 
> 
> 
> That way, when another black teenager gets shot attacking a cop or Hispanic neighborhood watch guard, they should condemn the kids for attacking authority figures rather than revering them as martyrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid still died and a lot of people didn't seem to give a shit, including myself (which is a fault I failed to address in myself).  What teenager respects authority?  Should that be a death sentence?  Why did Zimmerman get NOTHING? (that's a different issue, but still would rightly raise suspicion).
> 
> I also got annoyed with this part:
> 
> 
> 
> Rap music stop praising drugs, sex, and violence. Once urban communities idolize morality over vice, other communities will open their arms and want to welcome them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who ever really listened to the hard "gangster" rap knows it was not really praising violence, but giving an outlet for anger felt by many black folks at injustice.
> 
> I was a teen when NWA released_ Straight Outta Compton _so, of course, I listened to it...a lot.  Sure, it had a bunch of violent messages about guns and murder and all that crap, but it was really a somewhat healthy expression of anger that many white kids like me heard.  I never had the sudden desire to grab a gun a commit murder.  I started having a better understanding the lives and struggles of young black men.   I suspect a lot of other white kids heard that message, and didn't suddenly become violent, sex-crazed druggies.  How can that be a bad thing.  I would ask Silver Blooded to take a much closer look at other forms of music to recognize his hypocrisy.
> 
> Silver Blooded did make a good point about unity being an avenue to _reduce_ racism (I don't think we can ever end racism).  You see that proved in the military and in team sports.  Teammates become brothers, regardless of race or background.  The mutual goal of the team makes every team member's efforts important and valued (especially in the military, where lives of team members matter to the whole).   Although Silver Blooded failed to address it and misappropriated Dr. King's message, he unwittingly did state a message that Dr. King advocated.
> 
> Unity.
> 
> Was unity not a key component of Dr. King's message?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Unity means that everyones experience is respected. Unity cannot happen by white terms only. Things have been done by whites that have caused great damage which are unfixed. For us to demand these things get fixed causes the white lecture about how we are the ones wanting division.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Unity means that everyones experience is respected. Unity cannot happen by white terms only. Things have been done by whites that have caused great damage which are unfixed. For us to demand these things get fixed causes the white lecture about how we are the ones wanting division.


I don't disagree.  I am just saying that unity was the message and unity is one of the solutions. 

How we get there is a different issue.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity means that everyones experience is respected. Unity cannot happen by white terms only. Things have been done by whites that have caused great damage which are unfixed. For us to demand these things get fixed causes the white lecture about how we are the ones wanting division.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree.  I am just saying that unity was the message and unity is one of the solutions.
> 
> How we get there is a different issue.
Click to expand...


True.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was part of it, but why I say the root cause is white racism is that blacks were excluded from some industries by law and segregated education meant segregated learning materials. Malcolm X was not wrong when he talked about controlling the economy of your community and if there was one mistake King made was not being more focused on economics.
> 
> However if blacks did not have equal protection under the law, economic progress would have been weak. After all, blacks are still trying to rebuild the Greenwood district in Tulsa even after everybody knows that a white riot based on no reason is what destroyed that community.
> 
> *Sealybobo, *name a time when whites have been self reliant. Even today whites are rich because non whites spent money with them. In Detroit there are over 32,000 black businesses and 347,000 businesses. How much money do YOU spend in black owned businesses? We spend our money with whites then have to listen to whites talking about somebody being self reliant.
Click to expand...


Great points about how money is spent. It has always been my belief that if the dollars spent outside of black comunties by black citizens were redirected towards black owned businesses, for just one year, that in itself would make a major. difference


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for poverty that are different?
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul Essien stated it best...
> 
> How did I benefit from racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I made my point but here at usmb people are never wrong or will never admit the other person is making valid points. Too easy to say I’m a racist when that is not my intent. Or to suggest I deny racism is a problem when I don’t. I just don’t believe it’s black peoples number one problem. Not ven close. Take you for example. In your life personally right now what is your number one problem? I bet it ain’t racism.
> 
> Im2 always wants to fall back on the fact white people arent perfect but there’s no denying poor black neighborhoods are way more dire than poor white neighborhoods. To deny it is insane. I’ve been binge watching the last 48. Those are real detectives in real cities in America. Real suspects. Real victims. Real witnesses or I didn’t see Nothins. Mostly black. Show me any black group who says the first 48 is misrepresenting the black community.
> 
> Also, bad white communities don’t blame their problems on racism. You claim their problems are different. Explain. Or tell me what advic you would give the poor whites. Humor me.
> 
> Every comeback you comeback with is a yea but. Forget the buts.
> 
> Poor blacks suffer the same problems poor whites suffer except for blacks have it way worse. That does not change the fact that the advice given is the same advice regardless.
> 
> For example they examine how black women raise their kids compared to how white women do and it’s not racist to say white women do a better job overall. Statistically. Don’t you think this would be a good thing to inform young black mothers? That the vocabulary that they use with the child pre k makes a huge difference on sat scores.
Click to expand...




Typical clueless liberal, blind to their own abiding racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with this entire thread, you do not "have a point".
> 
> Keep looking in the mirror. At some point in time it will be eye opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
Click to expand...


If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.

You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.


You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.

It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.


----------



## danielpalos

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> solving for a poverty of capital under any form of capitalism.
> 
> equal protection of the law can make that happen.
Click to expand...

would Jim Crow had ever occurred to anyone, if Labor had recourse to equal protection of the law?


----------



## Slyhunter

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
Click to expand...

expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I carefully explained how I thought my answer addressed the question of the op.
> 
> 
> You have said NOTHING to challenge that, except to call me racist, and to be an ass.
> 
> 
> Ironically, by doing that, you demonstrated my point. As I pointed out many times, and your response was to just call me names.
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU own any mirrors in your house, apartment or padded cell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
Click to expand...





Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.


I was clearly referring to you insulting me. 


It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute. 


Like a coward.


----------



## Slyhunter

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
Click to expand...

So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.

I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
Click to expand...


Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
Click to expand...


That's what I said. And you talk about blacks not continuing a racist behavior caused by whites refusing to let us shop in white businesses. You are truly a dumb ass.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
Click to expand...

I don't pay attention to the race of the business owner I spend my money at.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
Click to expand...

I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.

How do I find out?

.


----------



## 22lcidw

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


To make inroads against racism, prejudice, bigotry you first must make changes in the system. The system of fiefdoms of power in which there are people of all backgrounds in. You must admit some of your own are corrupted beyond reproach as some on the others side are. The school system must be changed from SJW oriented to business, math,science, and other positive courses. The costs of the people servicing poverty must be changed to be much lower. The social welfare system must be changed. The resources from law, judicial fiefdoms must be changed by eliminating a lot of the criminal code. Reducing resources for government. There is more. But saying you are going to get the power at some point does not mean you will keep it if the nation is run into the ground. I would suppose that all of the technology, industrial, inventor, entenpreneur, and all job creation in all ways will remain or get better. Is this a valid statement? I speak of honor, integrity and character of us all. But once in a fiefdom it reflects the same and not as an individual. Real conversation with real people not shills like we see currently on TV is needed. There are qualified people perhaps not well known who may be proud of their background but also be pragmatic of the problems we have in America. It is not going to be fixed listening to corrupted sell out shills making a mockery of something while problems continue. They need to be removed from the dialogue.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said. And you talk about blacks not continuing a racist behavior caused by whites refusing to let us shop in white businesses. You are truly a dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Can you counter an argument without calling someone a bad name?


----------



## Slyhunter

22lcidw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> To make inroads against racism, prejudice, bigotry you first must make changes in the system. The system of fiefdoms of power in which there are people of all backgrounds in. You must admit some of your own are corrupted beyond reproach as some on the others side are. The school system must be changed from SJW oriented to business, math,science, and other positive courses. The costs of the people servicing poverty must be changed to be much lower. The social welfare system must be changed. The resources from law, judicial fiefdoms must be changed by eliminating a lot of the criminal code. Reducing resources for government. There is more. But saying you are going to get the power at some point does not mean you will keep it if the nation is run into the ground. I would suppose that all of the technology, industrial, inventor, entenpreneur, and all job creation in all ways will remain or get better. Is this a valid statement? I speak of honor, integrity and character of us all. But once in a fiefdom it reflects the same and not as an individual. Real conversation with real people not shills like we see currently on TV is needed. There are qualified people perhaps not well known who may be proud of their background but also be pragmatic of the problems we have in America. It is not going to be fixed listening to corrupted sell out shills making a mockery of something while problems continue. They need to be removed from the dialogue.
Click to expand...

Are you making claim that only the elites should discuss and make law? for the rest of us ignorant masses? Dude you got issues.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
Click to expand...

Black consumers have an interest in making sure black businesses succeed, especially given the disparity between percentages of white v black business owners.  Blacks supporting black businesses should not be considered a fault.

That is no different than asking Americans to buy American goods and services. We hear that all the time.

.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I said. And you talk about blacks not continuing a racist behavior caused by whites refusing to let us shop in white businesses. You are truly a dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you counter an argument without calling someone a bad name?
Click to expand...


I can do that but words convey messages. You needed to understand my disdain for the literal stupidity of a racist white person talking about blacks being racist for: 1. doing what whites have done and; 2. calling a behavior racist that occurred as the result of actual racism.


----------



## IM2

22lcidw said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> To make inroads against racism, prejudice, bigotry you first must make changes in the system. The system of fiefdoms of power in which there are people of all backgrounds in. You must admit some of your own are corrupted beyond reproach as some on the others side are. The school system must be changed from SJW oriented to business, math,science, and other positive courses. The costs of the people servicing poverty must be changed to be much lower. The social welfare system must be changed. The resources from law, judicial fiefdoms must be changed by eliminating a lot of the criminal code. Reducing resources for government. There is more. But saying you are going to get the power at some point does not mean you will keep it if the nation is run into the ground. I would suppose that all of the technology, industrial, inventor, entenpreneur, and all job creation in all ways will remain or get better. Is this a valid statement? I speak of honor, integrity and character of us all. But once in a fiefdom it reflects the same and not as an individual. Real conversation with real people not shills like we see currently on TV is needed. There are qualified people perhaps not well known who may be proud of their background but also be pragmatic of the problems we have in America. It is not going to be fixed listening to corrupted sell out shills making a mockery of something while problems continue. They need to be removed from the dialogue.
Click to expand...


No, that's not it.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black consumers have an interest in making sure black businesses succeed, especially given the disparity between percentages of white v black business owners.  Blacks supporting black businesses should not be considered a fault.
> 
> That is no different than asking Americans to buy American goods and services. We hear that all the time.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The thing is that whites also need to buy goods from black owned businesses. Because that is buying American goods and services.


----------



## BS Filter

Best way to stop racism is stop voting for Democrats.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Best way to stop racism is stop voting for Democrats.


And that sure ain't it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> You needed to understand my disdain for the literal stupidity of a racist white person talking about blacks being racist for: 1. doing what whites have done and; 2. calling a behavior racist that occurred as the result of actual racism.


He does have a point, Slyhunter.

Blacks supporting black businesses is not necessarily a racist act directed toward whites. that is black folks taking action and responsibility to help each other and help themselves. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  In fact, usually when white people are presuming to tell black people what they need to change to make themselves successful, starting a business is usually one for the suggestions.  If that is the key to racial success, why would black people do anything but exclusively use the goods and services of  black businesses?

The label "For Us, By Us" comes to mind (and I respect and admire the hell of FUBU's founder). 

.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to stop racism is stop voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> And that sure ain't it.
Click to expand...

Racism is big business for Democrats.  As long as you guys keep preaching to blacks that they're victims and blaming whitey, you keep getting the black vote.  More blacks every election are leaving the Democrat plantations.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> The thing is that whites also need to buy goods from black owned businesses. Because that is buying American goods and services.


100% agree.

.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to stop racism is stop voting for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> And that sure ain't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is big business for Democrats.  As long as you guys keep preaching to blacks that they're victims and blaming whitey, you keep getting the black vote.  More blacks every election are leaving the Democrat plantations.
Click to expand...


You are a republican. That's enough for me to remain a democrat. I don't blame whitey, I speak the facts of what whitey has done and continues doing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BS Filter said:


> Racism is big business for Democrats. As long as you guys keep preaching to blacks that they're victims and blaming whitey, you keep getting the black vote. More blacks every election are leaving the Democrat plantations.


It's not necessarily the party.  That's just a vehicle to get people elected. 

A good way to change things is to use the free market system to help black folks succeed, so the use of any victim-peddling or blaming falls on black ears that can't hear such victim-peddling over the jingle of their own riches, right? 

On this point, I agree with IM2 100%. 

You want to help black folks succeed without a bunch of democrat-run government programs (or GOP run programs, both suck in my opinion)?   Support black businesses by purchasing black goods and services. 

Pretty simple, non-government solution.  THAT's what I am always looking for.  

I would love to help.  Hell, I will campaign on behalf of black business interests.  My only hold up is knowing what black businesses are out there.  

.


----------



## katsteve2012

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
Click to expand...


No it is not. Especially if it changes economic conditions of predominately black communities.


----------



## Third Party

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Don't bother trying. I did, and it only gets BOTH sides mad at you. Let nature take its flawed course and just be the best YOU can be.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your were called names in response to name calling.
> 
> As far as the rest of your repetitious rambling, I have addressed it before, but what I told you went over your head.....numerous times.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
Click to expand...


You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.

You were insulted.....IN RETURN.

Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.

There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.


----------



## katsteve2012

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Here is a start.
Black-Owned Business Directory


----------



## katsteve2012

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People left Detroit because jobs left Detroit.
> 
> If you're sick go to a doctor. If you are tired then go take a nap. I don't know anybody black who learned ebonics. Nobody black in this forum speaks ebonics. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. You can't say it is not. When you turn black and live then you can come talk to me about how wrong I am. And we all can post pictures.
> 
> Whites have no room to be telling people what to do. And being told that seems to bother most of the whites here. So get something straight and embedded in your stupid white racist mind. Blacks are not the problem in this country. Whites are the majority. That means the majority of problems are caused by whites. Whites control the policy making process at every level. Any problems that result from those policies are the responsibility of the decision makers.
> 
> Rich whites have got away with all kinds of crimes and we see a prime example of that living in the white house. So since you are white work on telling other whites to change their behavior. I am black and I am telling your white ass from the perspective of living among blacks that you are talking about a very small number of blacks. Learn that black people know more about black people than your white --- does.
> 
> Then listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit. Blacks like you aren’t experiencing any racism personally. Maybe you’ve experienced it in your life but so have I. And it doesn’t slow you down. And some of it might be just perceived or in a moment that didn’t really matter like when you’re out driving and you hear the n word.  Big deal. You still live a good life and you figured it out.
> 
> So who I’m talking about are the people we see on shows like the first 48 hours. Those are real neighborhoods and real people. You can’t say tv is making that shit up. I wouldn’t be caught dead in one of those neighborhoods. And I lived in Detroit and my grandmother lived there till 2005. Pretty dangerous neighborhood. 6 and evergreen. So I know you know who I’m talking about when I talk about eubonics. Those people need to change their behavior. It’s not racism that white people dont want to move to where they have to deal with Those types.
> 
> Poor white people cant blame racism why can you?
> 
> What advice would you give a poor white person in a poor white neighborhood? You can have an opinion even though you’re black.
> 
> And I resent you calling me a racist just for thinking out loud and being completely unfiltered and honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call you a racist because you consistently make racist comments. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. What you think about that conclusion doesn't matter. I've studied and worked on issues affecting blacks for the last 37 years and have lived as a black man for 58. So your opinion that denies racism because you don't have to face it is the opinion of a man with a paper asshole.
> 
> I can't give a poor white person advice. I don't understand why there are poor whites when the system is based on white racial preference. I do know what blacks have been denied, and those are things you don't want to admit exist. I understand the complete damage white racism causes. Things you say are bullshit. There are at least 40 million black people living with PTSD. I say that and whites like you hit the funny smiley. Yet what whites like you fail to understand is that every instance of racism we see or experience triggers the memory of the racism we have experienced. You do not have the first clue to how different blacks cope with it. You have no clue that positive and negatives coping mechanisms are used by blacks to deal with racism.
> 
> You call bullshit and that's another example of your ignorance pertaining to issues of race.
> 
> The thing about this is, while there may not be many who will openly support the KKK or show blatant overt racism, todays racism is done differently. So much of the opposition I get is due to people looking at how racism is done today by comparing them to how it was done in the past. You don't have to make signs saying no blacks allowed to advocate white supremacy anymore. You can go to stormfront, USMB, or other forums to congregate.
> 
> Modern racism, symbolic racism, symbolic prejudice, or racial resentment, are beliefs that reflect an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. *The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media.*
> 
> *Aversive racism is a form of racism practiced today which is done in subtle and indirect ways. People who are aversive racists claim to be non racist while at the same time expressing negative feelings and beliefs about members of other races. It has also been called colorblind racism.* However, since that term confuses some whites because they cannot understand why we can say they are colorblind and still be racist, we’ll stick with the term aversive racism. Regardless of it’s “softer” approach, aversive racism has resulted in significant and harmful consequences that parallel the effects of overt racism.
> 
> Notice the words in bold. You've done both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny racism.
> 
> If the root problem in poor black neighborhoods is racism, what’s the root problem in poor white neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is abandonment of black owned businesses and the lack of recirculation of black earned dollars when segregation was abolished.
> 
> The delusional belief that there was more honor in sitting side by side with white citizens in white owned public establishments that begrudgingly were forced to integrate, rather than in  rallying black communities towards  self reliance and  financial independence after the laws of the land were changed in the 1960's, contributed just as much to poverty in some black communtities than an army of Klansmen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying root cause of poverty in poor predominantly black neighborhoods is that they didn't continue in the racist behavior of shopping at black only businesses. That is not the way you remove racism. You remove it by not caring who owns what business and buying at the best price and quality of the item you wish to buy regardless of race of employees or employers.
> 
> I followed the trail of your inane conflict about name calling to this root comment. Your comment has been commented on and critiqued and the name calling can stop now.
Click to expand...


Seriously? During segregation black owned businesses thrived because there were no other options for black consumers. After desegregation many black business people went out of business because their services were abandoned, which had a rippling effect on predominantly black communities with businesses ceasing to exist in some cases almost overnight. It is not racist for black citizens to patronize businesses that will economically boost black communities. 

Are you even  old enough to have witnessed what happened after desegregation?

And as far as "name calling"  in SELF DEFENSE stopping, are you a board monitor? 

If not,  then please leave it between the people involved in it.


----------



## Slyhunter

katsteve2012 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are blacks not at all responsible for making themselves self reliant?
> 
> Most black people who make it out of the ghetto don’t go back and they give the people living in those ghettos the same advice I’m giving.
> 
> Blacks remind me of Israel Jews. They refuse to budge one inch on the blame for their situation with the Palestinians. It’s 100% not their fault and to suggest it is anti Semitic aka racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
Click to expand...

I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.


----------



## katsteve2012

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
Click to expand...


I don't care what race you are, or where you spend your money. 

You were not even the one who asked about finding black owned businesses, so the link posted was not even intended for you.....so what is your point?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Slyhunter said:


> 'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.


That's fine.

But, it sure does help black folks feel more included and less oppressed when their businesses get support.

You want black folks to not vote 90% for Democrats?  You want black folks to see options or solutions other than big-government/socialism solutions?  You want to end race-baiting?  

Help a brother out once in a while.  How does it hurt you?  It can only help you too. 



.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the reasons for poverty that are different?
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Paul Essien stated it best...
> 
> How did I benefit from racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I made my point but here at usmb people are never wrong or will never admit the other person is making valid points. Too easy to say I’m a racist when that is not my intent. Or to suggest I deny racism is a problem when I don’t. I just don’t believe it’s black peoples number one problem. Not ven close. Take you for example. In your life personally right now what is your number one problem? I bet it ain’t racism.
> 
> Im2 always wants to fall back on the fact white people arent perfect but there’s no denying poor black neighborhoods are way more dire than poor white neighborhoods. To deny it is insane. I’ve been binge watching the last 48. Those are real detectives in real cities in America. Real suspects. Real victims. Real witnesses or I didn’t see Nothins. Mostly black. Show me any black group who says the first 48 is misrepresenting the black community.
> 
> Also, bad white communities don’t blame their problems on racism. You claim their problems are different. Explain. Or tell me what advic you would give the poor whites. Humor me.
> 
> Every comeback you comeback with is a yea but. Forget the buts.
> 
> Poor blacks suffer the same problems poor whites suffer except for blacks have it way worse. That does not change the fact that the advice given is the same advice regardless.
> 
> For example they examine how black women raise their kids compared to how white women do and it’s not racist to say white women do a better job overall. Statistically. Don’t you think this would be a good thing to inform young black mothers? That the vocabulary that they use with the child pre k makes a huge difference on sat scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical clueless liberal, blind to their own abiding racism.
Click to expand...

Fu


----------



## sealybobo

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
Click to expand...

Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.

She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.

Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?

We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way. 

We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that? 

I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit


----------



## Unkotare

And the mindless liberal drones are not only completely blind to their own bone-deep racism, they break their twiggy arms patting themselves on the back for the great social impact of posting nonsense on the internet. Few and far between are any who would lift a finger in the real world to do anything about the  things they pointlessly pontificate about in their hypocritical stupor.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
Click to expand...





But THIS ^^^^^ isn’t racist?


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is big business for Democrats. As long as you guys keep preaching to blacks that they're victims and blaming whitey, you keep getting the black vote. More blacks every election are leaving the Democrat plantations.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily the party.  That's just a vehicle to get people elected.
> 
> A good way to change things is to use the free market system to help black folks succeed, so the use of any victim-peddling or blaming falls on black ears that can't hear such victim-peddling over the jingle of their own riches, right?
> 
> On this point, I agree with IM2 100%.
> 
> You want to help black folks succeed without a bunch of democrat-run government programs (or GOP run programs, both suck in my opinion)?   Support black businesses by purchasing black goods and services.
> 
> Pretty simple, non-government solution.  THAT's what I am always looking for.
> 
> I would love to help.  Hell, I will campaign on behalf of black business interests.  My only hold up is knowing what black businesses are out there.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This is what we blacks are talking about. If whites spend some of their money in black businesses they grow, the economy in the black community grows, jobs are created, there are more community improvements. Property value rises, more money for schools, better education. More tax paying citizens.

But let me add one thing, white communities get plenty of government help. At every level. So lets stop talking about blacks like we only wait for government help.





BlackBusinessList.Com - Online Black Business Directory




SUPPORT BLACK OWNED BUSINESSES & ORGANIZATIONS





Black-Owned Business Directory

Home - Black Owned Business Network


----------



## MizMolly

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop ruining other people with false accusations.
> 
> 
> How an internet mob falsely painted a Chipotle employee as racist
> 
> She was falsely accused of being racist in a video that went viral. Then some on the internet came to her rescue - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> What about people falsely accused on crimes?
> 
> Any outrage over that?
Click to expand...

There is always outrage.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You apparently missed my point. I stated in so many words, that as opposed to being more supportive of black owned businesses after desegregation, that there was not enough focus by black citizens on creating
> self reliant communities to allow black businesses to survive, and defecting to white owned establishments took black earned dollars out of black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
Click to expand...


Then you have nothing to say about any other issue blacks face.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> This is what we blacks are talking about. If whites spend some of their money in black businesses they grow, the economy in the black community grows, jobs are created, there are more community improvements. Property value rises, more money for schools, better education. More tax paying citizens.
> 
> But let me add one thing, white communities get plenty of government help. At every level. So lets stop talking about blacks like we only wait for government help.


I agree.  

Anyone who professes to be a "conservative" or "libertarian" or who wants free-market capitalism should also agree.

Here is an excellent free-market, non-government solution.  Who will put their money where their mouth is?


And, by the way, I did not intend to insinuate that black communities only wait for government help, if that is the way my last post appeared. I was only making that point to cut off any contrary argument and demonstrate how helping black businesses achieves the mutual goals of everyone, not just black folks. 


.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> expecting blacks to only shop at black owned businesses is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
Click to expand...


And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we blacks are talking about. If whites spend some of their money in black businesses they grow, the economy in the black community grows, jobs are created, there are more community improvements. Property value rises, more money for schools, better education. More tax paying citizens.
> 
> But let me add one thing, white communities get plenty of government help. At every level. So lets stop talking about blacks like we only wait for government help.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Anyone who professes to be a "conservative" or "libertarian" or who wants free-market capitalism should also agree.
> 
> Here is an excellent free-market, non-government solution.  Who will put their money where their mouth is?
> 
> 
> And, by the way, I did not intend to insinuate that black communities only wait for government help, if that is the way my last post appeared. I was only making that point to cut off any contrary argument and demonstrate how helping black businesses achieves the mutual goals of everyone, not just black folks.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


My last sentence wasn't necessarily meant for you. I understood where you were coming from.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Then you have nothing to say about any other issue blacks face.


And, he can STFU if big-government people use his tax dollars to help out some other way.  He has no complaint, from my perspective. 

Many of us want free-market solutions but some won't do something as simple give black folks some of their business, when doing so IS A FREE-MARKET SOLUTION.  And, they appear to refuse to do so for no other reason or excuse than "I don't have to."

.


----------



## IM2

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have nothing to say about any other issue blacks face.
> 
> 
> 
> And, he can STFU if big-government people use his tax dollars to help out some other way.  He has no complaint, from my perspective.
> 
> Many of us want free-market solutions but some won't do something as simple give black folks some of their business, when doing so IS A FREE-MARKET SOLUTION.  And, they appear to refuse to do so for no other reason or excuse than "I don't have to."
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yep. And they are the first to tell me how I need to stop waiting for the government to give me something even after having that explained to them. You are one of the few whites here who understood this concept and to your credit, you caught it quickly.

OOPS! I actually said something positive about a white person. OMG, I'm not supposed to do that. After all, I hate all white people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have nothing to say about any other issue blacks face.
> 
> 
> 
> And, he can STFU if big-government people use his tax dollars to help out some other way.  He has no complaint, from my perspective.
> 
> Many of us want free-market solutions but some won't do something as simple give black folks some of their business, when doing so IS A FREE-MARKET SOLUTION.  And, they appear to refuse to do so for no other reason or excuse than "I don't have to."
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they are the first to tell me how I need to stop waiting for the government to give me something even after having that explained to them. You are one of the few whites here who understood this concept and to your credit, you caught it quickly.
> 
> OOPS! I actually said something positive about a white person. OMG, I'm not supposed to do that. After all, I hate all white people.
Click to expand...

That goes to what I said before.  Lots of yelling.  No listening.

Everybody is ready to argue, fight, defend, and deflect.  If they would get over their hurt feelings and just listen...even if they disagree.  But, how the fuck can they disagree when they won't even listen?

Nearly every single day, in my line of work, I run into this type of communication breakdown of people just talking right past each other, when they have the exact same goals and nearly identical solutions.  They never realize that they have mutual goals because they are too busy being offended/mad at each other.  



.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. You leftards generally are so deluded, that you think calling someone one of the most reviled names in our culture, is a debating point.
> 
> 
> So, what probably happened is that you vilely insulted me, and when I responded appropriately, you were like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
Click to expand...





It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".


I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.


You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.


Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them. 



The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true. 


That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
Click to expand...

Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal. 

First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.

Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.

Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.

Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.

And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?

Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't shop in black owned businesses. I'm telling you racists that the gaslighting you try is over. Anytime  blacks talk about doing something for ourselves you racists want to tell somebody it's racist. Spend 13 percent of your money with black businesses. We spend 90 percent of ours with you. Whites have got rich on our dime and we stay poor while illiterate inbred trash like you without a pot to piss in want to tell us how we need to stop depending on whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But THIS ^^^^^ isn’t racist?
Click to expand...

So when I point out how a black woman acted inappropriately at a dog park thats racist? She acted ghetto. I’m pointing out ghetto behavior. Why is this racist?

I wouldn’t have even told this story if she didn’t mumble something about sending her brother back to the dog park later. We were all shocked. If you were sitting at the table I wonder what your reaction would have been. And she told her man that we were lucky because she was being nice. Why would she not be nice? She was in the wrong.

Blacks who have moved out to my condo community don’t last long. They have a hard time following all the rules. And if you call them on it their first instinct is to get violent and cry racism. 

How is me calling this behavior out racist? It’s not. This is an example of how racism isn’t all whites fault. But blacks here say they don’t need to change their behavior. Okay don’t change. But this might be a reason white people keep their distance.

Who else was at the table? Indian Russian and Mexican women.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

sealybobo said:


> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.


Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.

This is what stirs up all the yelling.

Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?

Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive. 

And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.  

But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.

And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.  

This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.


.


----------



## Correll

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




 A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding. 


And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. You always look at people and make an initial judgement based on appearance and manner.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever purchasing goods or services from black-owned businesses. I just don't know who they are.
> 
> How do I find out?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
Click to expand...




democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Correll said:


> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.


A very valid reason to ask someone to leave.  Were there any dog fights or dog fucking?  I can understand if the dog is in heat.  Was she? 



Correll said:


> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. You always look at people and make an initial judgement based on appearance and manner.


Generalizing about a group based on such a limited sample size with the highly-complicating variable of individual human behavior, and applying that judgement on an entire race of people is the very essence of illogical.  The conclusion you reach as to the entire race of millions of people is so unreliable and inconsistent that anyone relying on such a conclusion has a better chance of being struck by lightening twice while winning the lottery than having those conclusions accurately apply to another person of that particular race.  

Yes, humans innately group similar people, animals, items, etc. because that is the way our brains have adapted to cope with information overload.  We naturally recoil when we walk near a snake and don't see it until the last second.  We do that, regardless of the type of snake.  Why?  Our brains have categorized snakes as dangerous/venomous, because it is the most efficient way to keep us safe when we don't have time to determine whether the snake is dangerous.  It's not logical.  More often than not, the snake will be harmless, at least in North America.  But, that doesn't stop us from illogically and instinctively jumping back when we nearly step on that harmless snake.  Same holds true for spiders.  It doesn't matter that the spider is harmless, if it jumps on you, the natural reaction is to swat it away.  That is not logical.  

You are saying that you will immediately conclude that any and all black women are just like that person, based on that experience and a limited number of other anecdotal samples.  Convince me that your conclusion is logical.

.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
Click to expand...




Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. You were called names in response to your  own name calling......but you hypersensitive wingnuts typically have your heads so far up your own asses, that this is what happens when someone responds:
> 
> View attachment 263104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
Click to expand...


Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.


I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.

You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Before I read on yes we police ourselves. Or we can call the cops. Would that be cool?

2. It’s a rule. Not punishable by death but she’s not supposed to be here. 

If you want to change the rules do it but until then follow them. Without rules there’s kaos


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If she brought in food she wouldn’t have to leave. Just take the food out.

If she fixes her dog problem solved. Other blacks come here.

Yes I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black. I’m sure she believes we let white unfixed dogs in but it’s just not true.

And we have told whites the same thing. In fact my girlfriend used to bring her dog here when it wasn’t fixed. We made her fix it.

This unfixed dog was sending the fixed dogs into a frenzy. Someone’s going to get hurt. Get your fucking dog out of here till it’s fixed.


----------



## sealybobo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Just telling you what we see all too often. Not rarely. And im2 is clearly a black who walks around with a chip on his shoulder.

I don’t know about you but I bet im2 would confirm a lot of the stereotypes we have. I can’t remember if he’s the one who said he gets violent when he feels insulted. Use your words big boy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
Click to expand...

We don’t completely disagree with white conservative Republicans when it comes to the black community

If any republicans besides you disagree with anything I’ve said please step forward.

Unknot are can’t articulate


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I don’t know about you but I bet im2 would confirm a lot of the stereotypes we have. ...
Click to expand...




Who is “we”? Don’t pretend to speak for anyone but your own racist self.


----------



## Unkotare

We can see all too clearly from this thread that racist left-wing Democrats are completely hypocritical and completely clueless as to their own glaring, bone deep racism. It’s disgraceful and un-American.


----------



## Unkotare

What can be done to combat racism? How about some of these Democrat flapping gums get off their dead asses and get out into the world and actually do something. Sitting here pontificating on the Internet won’t help anybody improve anything in anyway. These lefties come on here and gas on about what they think of the evils of the other guys but they don’t do shit to help anyone in anyway. Typing on a keyboard here and casting aspersions at the other political party    Never has and never will  move us toward our more perfect union.  And no, simply being a racist asshole in the other direction will not balance things out. It will just provide us with more racist assholes. We have more than enough of those already.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I don’t know about you but I bet im2 would confirm a lot of the stereotypes we have. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “we”? Don’t pretend to speak for anyone but your own racist self.
Click to expand...

You are not part of we Asian boy


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> I don’t know about you but I bet im2 would confirm a lot of the stereotypes we have. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “we”? Don’t pretend to speak for anyone but your own racist self.
Click to expand...

You don’t stereotype? I forgot you’re perfect

The boat came yesterday. WE had a good time last night. 

Who’s we? You know


----------



## Flash

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"




Neggras are the racists in this country.  They are obsessed with race.  Ten  years ago they helped to elect a worthless piece of shit President that they voted for just on race.


----------



## Flash

Unkotare said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neggras are the racists in this country.  They are obsessed with race.  Ten  years ago they helped to elect a worthless piece of shit President that they voted for just on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ post is what happens when you down a 12-pack for breakfast.
> 
> Stupid fucking racists.
Click to expand...



If you think exposing the racism of the Neggras in this country that block voted for their filthy ass worthless soul brother Obama is racism then you are confused Moon Bat.

The White Guilt pukes are just as bad.


----------



## beagle9

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Re-introduce Disco Music ???? I don't know. ROTFLMBO.


----------



## danielpalos

BS Filter said:


> Best way to stop racism is stop voting for Democrats.


it can't be about socialism under capitalism.  it Must be about the Gold under Capitalism, right wingers.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a start.
> Black-Owned Business Directory
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
Click to expand...



Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.


----------



## Correll

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> A very valid reason to ask someone to leave.  Were there any dog fights or dog fucking?  I can understand if the dog is in heat.  Was she?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. You always look at people and make an initial judgement based on appearance and manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generalizing about a group based on such a limited sample size with the highly-complicating variable of individual human behavior, and applying that judgement on an entire race of people is the very essence of illogical.  The conclusion you reach as to the entire race of millions of people is so unreliable and inconsistent that anyone relying on such a conclusion has a better chance of being struck by lightening twice while winning the lottery than having those conclusions accurately apply to another person of that particular race.
> 
> Yes, humans innately group similar people, animals, items, etc. because that is the way our brains have adapted to cope with information overload.  We naturally recoil when we walk near a snake and don't see it until the last second.  We do that, regardless of the type of snake.  Why?  Our brains have categorized snakes as dangerous/venomous, because it is the most efficient way to keep us safe when we don't have time to determine whether the snake is dangerous.  It's not logical.  More often than not, the snake will be harmless, at least in North America.  But, that doesn't stop us from illogically and instinctively jumping back when we nearly step on that harmless snake.  Same holds true for spiders.  It doesn't matter that the spider is harmless, if it jumps on you, the natural reaction is to swat it away.  That is not logical.
> 
> You are saying that you will immediately conclude that any and all black women are just like that person, based on that experience and a limited number of other anecdotal samples.  Convince me that your conclusion is logical.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



It IS logical to jump back from a snake. They are potentially dangerous, until you learn more information to show that an individual snake is harmless.


I have seen this idea out there before. Generalizations do NOT preclude or prevent learning more about individual cases. 


I knew a man, multiracial. He children wanted to play with some near by neighbors who were somewhat "Ghetto". He did not want them too, but e could not logically defend his impulse, so he allowed his children to play on the porch of the neighbors house.


Not long afterways, the children's older brother was murdered due to involvement is some "ghetto" shit. When he learned more information, he discovered that his initial fears were completely well founded, and by letting his children by on that porch, he was putting them in mortal danger.


Luckily, the mother of the dead young black male, was smart enough to put a significant life insurance on the punk, and they got paid, and moved to a nicer neighbor hood, so the problem for my friend was resolved.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
Click to expand...



It is human nature, and logical to make an initial judgment on meeting.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Responding to some one being an asshole, but calling them out of their asshole behavior, is not "butthurt" but a normal, healthy response.
> 
> 
> That you pretend otherwise, is just you being a dishonest prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
Click to expand...



It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .


My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a white boy. I'm not going to look up businesses in a book to find out which ones are blacks. I make my purchases from Amazon.com and I don't care what color their stock holders are. I buy my gas at the cheapest station close to my path. And I buy my food from Chick Fil A.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
Click to expand...





 Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
Click to expand...





 For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg we just had an incident at the dog park. Classic example of what I’m talking about. Black couple comes up with their female dog that’s not fixed. We all know her and it’s caused trouble before. One guys speaks up and she argues. We all confirm you’re not supposed to bring a dog that isn’t fixed and you know this because it’s caused problems before.
> 
> She did agree to leave but it’s what she said to her man as they were leaving. She said, “oh I’m being so good right now” meaning she wanted to get all ghetto on us. Why? She’s clearly in the wrong.
> 
> Then she said something about sending her brother up here. Is some hood rat going to come up here and get violent? Even though they are in the wrong?
> 
> We all now fear/joke that there’s going to be a drive by. Too many ghetto blacks are uncivilized. You can’t take the ghetto out of them. We don’t operate that way out here in the burbs. Maybe their kids won’t grow up this way.
> 
> We just can’t believe she made the threat. Who does that?
> 
> I’m going to get my concealed weapons permit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
Click to expand...



Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
Click to expand...



It is hard to believe that you are really this unaware of how people think. 


First impression (psychology) - Wikipedia



"In psychology, a *first impression* is the event when one person first encounters another person and forms a mental image of that person. Impression accuracy varies depending on the observer and the target (person, object, scene, etc.) being observed.[1][2][_unreliable medical source?_] First impressions are based on a wide range of characteristics: age, race, culture, language, gender, physical appearance, accent, posture, voice, number of people present, and time allowed to process.[1][3][4][5][6][7][8][_unreliable medical source?_]The first impressions individuals give to others could greatly influence how they are treated and viewed in many contexts of everyday life....


...It takes just one-tenth of a second for us to judge someone and make a first impression.[11] Research finds that the more time participants are afforded to form the impression, the more confidence in impressions they report.[11][12] Not only are people quick to form first impressions, they are also fairly accurate when the target presents him or herself genuinely. People are generally not good at perceiving feigned emotions or detecting lies.[2][_medical citation needed_] Research participants who reported forming accurate impressions of specific targets did tend to have more accurate perceptions of specific targets that aligned with others' reports of the target.[4] Individuals are also fairly reliable at understanding the first impression that he/she will project to others.[13]

The rate at which different qualities are detected in first impressions may be linked to what has been important to survival from an evolutionary perspective.[11] For example, trustworthiness and attractiveness were the two traits most quickly detected and evaluated in a study of human faces.[11][12] People are fairly good at assessing personality traits of others in general, ....."


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you just showed us you are an uncivilized white person.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
Click to expand...



It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
Click to expand...




Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?


----------



## Unkotare

Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?





Dude. You are a. arguing against the concept of generalization, and b. acting as though First Impressions are something only children do.


THe information in that page, at least the portions I cut and pasted for you, are basically correct, and are a good place for you to start, cause unless you are being dishonest you need to educate yourself on this issue, ASAP.


----------



## Unkotare

Children form first and lasting impressions based on superficialities because they lack the experience of reasoning more deeply. An adult should be expected to be a stronger thinker unless his mental and emotional development were arrested sometime before reaching maturity.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are disturbed by someone stating a fact that has historical proof that it  IS a fact, then you are bound to get your feelings hurt in a forum like this.
> 
> You started the namecalling first and had the nerve to whine about it when you received the same.
> 
> 
> You do not get a pass from receiving in return what you like to try to dish out.
> 
> It is not my problem that you're a thinskinned, little butthurt bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
Click to expand...


I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it. 

It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.

And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what happened is exactly why white people like separate but equal.
> 
> First of all she was breaking rules. Typical. Then they want to argue the rules. Sorry bitch but the rules are the rules.
> 
> Then it goes to threats. This is not how we operate in white america.
> 
> Then ultimately I’m sure she believes it’s because she’s black.
> 
> Hey, I’m just telling you what I see out there. Unfiltered honesty.
> 
> And we thought it was so funny when she threatened to go get her brother. Wtf?
> 
> Ps. So when a black woman comes to interview with any of us and she’s being nice, we all know we are lucky. She’s just being nice. She’s hiding the crazy ghetto bitch. Unfortunately she just confirmed the negative stereotype of blacks. It happens far too often.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
Click to expand...

We did not make an initial judgement. She was actually a nice lady at first. Friendly. It wasn’t until she said something that confirmed the stereotype that I came here to tell what happened.

I’m just telling the story about how this black woman when told she needs to follow a rule threatened to bring her brother up to the park. I’ve seen whites argue in this park and no one has ever threatened to come back with their boys. That was a very stereotypical thing for her to say.

The only point I’m trying to make is if in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work.

This is why I say the ghetto black community has to change. I know I’m right because I have black friends who tell me how fucked up their communities are. For example I know this woman who has two brothers both died arguing with someone over bullshit. And that shit happens every day in Detroit. You’re just a coward who won’t say it. 

The people it hurts the most is black people. Black on black crime. So I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. And if they don’t want to change then they will continue to not get jobs because whites who hire also stereotype 

You just continue to give them a piss poor education. You’re doing your part


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?


Who do you cite?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are a. arguing against the concept of generalization, and b. acting as though First Impressions are something only children do.
> 
> 
> THe information in that page, at least the portions I cut and pasted for you, are basically correct, and are a good place for you to start, cause unless you are being dishonest you need to educate yourself on this issue, ASAP.
Click to expand...

When someone is losing the argument and doesn’t have a good comeback they fall back on questioning the source you use. Weak.

Did he further the conversation? No. Unknotare is actually a thread derailer. You stop discussing the subject and instead have to defend why your comment isn’t racist.

What were we originally talking about? Oh yes, it was this black woman who confirmed a stereotype that whites have of blacks. They can be uncivilized and throw down over some pretty minor shit.

And the funny thing is unkotare isn’t any different than us. He knows these stereotypes too. Is he suggesting he has never run into an Asian with a stereotypical small packer?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are a. arguing against the concept of generalization, and b. acting as though First Impressions are something only children do.
> 
> 
> THe information in that page, at least the portions I cut and pasted for you, are basically correct, and are a good place for you to start, cause unless you are being dishonest you need to educate yourself on this issue, ASAP.
Click to expand...

I have this new neighbor. First impression not good. My first impression is pretty spot on. He wasn’t nice when I introduced myself. 

So I asked if others have met him and he tells everyone the same story. In his 50s, divorced, and ready to party/fuck.

Yes unkotare you were wrong when you said men don’t talk bout women the way I do. Turns out this 50 something year old guy does.

And today at a golf outing you should have heard the things people said. You don’t have friends. Not fun ones. If they are fun they’re not sitting around with you talking about Asian bullshit. If you aren’t Asian you are weird. You write like an Asian.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back up.  Try to see it from her perspective.
> 
> This is what stirs up all the yelling.
> 
> Is the rule she broke really an act of capital treason?  Is there some legitimate reason for such rigid rule enforcement?  Are you the person responsible for the enforcement of such rules?
> 
> Coming into that situation, without an adequate understanding of why this is such a big issue can lead one to believe there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> And, I am not excusing her behavior, but it would certainly be understandable if she has a legitimate reason to believe you were using the rules as a pretext to kick out the black chick.
> 
> But, regardless of her behavior, she did not confirm any negative stereotype of blacks.  You did.  Stereotypes are illogical conclusions that form attitudes toward a whole, based on limited experience with a very minor sub-parts of said whole.  The "confirmation" happened in your mind, not in reality.
> 
> And you went and plastered your bias confirmation all over the place.
> 
> This is why individualism needs have a part in all of this, IM2.   Neither of us should be associated with the bad actions of these individuals.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not make an initial judgement. She was actually a nice lady at first. Friendly. It wasn’t until she said something that confirmed the stereotype that I came here to tell what happened.
> 
> I’m just telling the story about how this black woman when told she needs to follow a rule threatened to bring her brother up to the park. I’ve seen whites argue in this park and no one has ever threatened to come back with their boys. That was a very stereotypical thing for her to say.
> 
> The only point I’m trying to make is if in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work.
> 
> This is why I say the ghetto black community has to change. I know I’m right because I have black friends who tell me how fucked up their communities are. For example I know this woman who has two brothers both died arguing with someone over bullshit. And that shit happens every day in Detroit. You’re just a coward who won’t say it.
> 
> The people it hurts the most is black people. Black on black crime. So I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. And if they don’t want to change then they will continue to not get jobs because whites who hire also stereotype
> 
> You just continue to give them a piss poor education. You’re doing your part
Click to expand...

Until blacks really crack down on the bad that exist among their own communities or amongst their culture, then as you spoke about, they won't be getting any sympathy from whites at all. Stereotyping is easy when you observe a pattern that exist amongst blacks that ends up as an identifier of the bad traits and characteristics in which a good many blacks carry around with them in life. Sad thing is, is that these blacks want to blame whitey when they are attempting to be helped by them ???? Go figure that one out.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dog in heat at a dog park, can lead to dangerous dog fights and/or unwanted breeding.
> 
> 
> And generalizing about a group is not inherently illogical. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not make an initial judgement. She was actually a nice lady at first. Friendly. It wasn’t until she said something that confirmed the stereotype that I came here to tell what happened.
> 
> I’m just telling the story about how this black woman when told she needs to follow a rule threatened to bring her brother up to the park. I’ve seen whites argue in this park and no one has ever threatened to come back with their boys. That was a very stereotypical thing for her to say.
> 
> The only point I’m trying to make is if in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work.
> 
> This is why I say the ghetto black community has to change. I know I’m right because I have black friends who tell me how fucked up their communities are. For example I know this woman who has two brothers both died arguing with someone over bullshit. And that shit happens every day in Detroit. You’re just a coward who won’t say it.
> 
> The people it hurts the most is black people. Black on black crime. So I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. And if they don’t want to change then they will continue to not get jobs because whites who hire also stereotype
> 
> You just continue to give them a piss poor education. You’re doing your part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until blacks really crack down on the bad that exist among their own communities or amongst their culture, then as you spoke about, they won't be getting any sympathy from whites at all. Stereotyping is easy when you observe a pattern that exist amongst blacks that ends up as an identifier of the bad traits and characteristics in which a good many blacks carry around with them in life. Sad thing is, is that these blacks want to blame whitey when they are attempting to be helped by them ???? Go figure that one out.
Click to expand...


We'll do all that when whites do. Whitey is being held accountable for what whitey has done. Nobody is asking whitey to help, we are asking whitey to quit being racists. Whites want to talk shit about how it's easy to stereotype us but cry like Infants in shitty diapers if we stereotype all whites as racist because one white person choose to act racist.

And fuck sealybobo. He ignores white on white crime that happens at about triple the rate annually.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Children form first and lasting impressions based on superficialities because they lack the experience of reasoning more deeply. An adult should be expected to be a stronger thinker unless his mental and emotional development were arrested sometime before reaching maturity.




In the story provided, that you attack Seely for, the woman made threats of physical violence. That is not a superficiality.

ALL humans make first and lasting impressions based on appearance, and quite often accurately.  That you deny this, just shows complete ignorance on your part of normal human behavior.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
Click to expand...




So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. You are a. arguing against the concept of generalization, and b. acting as though First Impressions are something only children do.
> 
> 
> THe information in that page, at least the portions I cut and pasted for you, are basically correct, and are a good place for you to start, cause unless you are being dishonest you need to educate yourself on this issue, ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone is losing the argument and doesn’t have a good comeback they fall back on questioning the source you use. Weak.
> 
> Did he further the conversation? No. Unknotare is actually a thread derailer. You stop discussing the subject and instead have to defend why your comment isn’t racist.
> 
> What were we originally talking about? Oh yes, it was this black woman who confirmed a stereotype that whites have of blacks. They can be uncivilized and throw down over some pretty minor shit.
> 
> And the funny thing is unkotare isn’t any different than us. He knows these stereotypes too. Is he suggesting he has never run into an Asian with a stereotypical small packer?
Click to expand...



Which is pretty much the standard use of accusations of racism today. To stop avoid discussing serious issues, or, God Forbid, actually solutions.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

racial harmony is easily achieved


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging individuals by generalizations IS illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not make an initial judgement. She was actually a nice lady at first. Friendly. It wasn’t until she said something that confirmed the stereotype that I came here to tell what happened.
> 
> I’m just telling the story about how this black woman when told she needs to follow a rule threatened to bring her brother up to the park. I’ve seen whites argue in this park and no one has ever threatened to come back with their boys. That was a very stereotypical thing for her to say.
> 
> The only point I’m trying to make is if in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work.
> 
> This is why I say the ghetto black community has to change. I know I’m right because I have black friends who tell me how fucked up their communities are. For example I know this woman who has two brothers both died arguing with someone over bullshit. And that shit happens every day in Detroit. You’re just a coward who won’t say it.
> 
> The people it hurts the most is black people. Black on black crime. So I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. And if they don’t want to change then they will continue to not get jobs because whites who hire also stereotype
> 
> You just continue to give them a piss poor education. You’re doing your part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until blacks really crack down on the bad that exist among their own communities or amongst their culture, then as you spoke about, they won't be getting any sympathy from whites at all. Stereotyping is easy when you observe a pattern that exist amongst blacks that ends up as an identifier of the bad traits and characteristics in which a good many blacks carry around with them in life. Sad thing is, is that these blacks want to blame whitey when they are attempting to be helped by them ???? Go figure that one out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll do all that when whites do. Whitey is being held accountable for what whitey has done. Nobody is asking whitey to help, we are asking whitey to quit being racists. Whites want to talk shit about how it's easy to stereotype us but cry like Infants in shitty diapers if we stereotype all whites as racist because one white person choose to act racist.
> 
> And fuck sealybobo. He ignores white on white crime that happens at about triple the rate annually.
Click to expand...

My post still stands... When you separate yourself from the bad side of your culture or people, and call them out on their bullcrap, then we can talk progress in the situation. Whites have always separated themselves from the bad amongst their own race and culture, and they have even sacrificed heavily to help blacks overcome the past by allowing them into the fold of the good whites whom hate segregation and discrimination against blacks.

Don't make the whites feel as if they made a huge mistake in time by doing so.

To much sacrifice has gone on where white families had forced their own family members to allow all blacks to be placed on an equal footing with them, and this regardless of black individuals being different as individuals just as the whites are the same in differences being bad and/or good in their characters, yet not defined by their colors..... Otherwise you get the bad with the good in all races, but the bad has to be called out as bad in order to not allow that bad to make trouble for all who are American as defined by their character and cultures, and not by their color.

The sad thing being seen today, is the self segregation of blacks who want to separate themselves from whites once they gain the money and power to do so (i.e.the bad used the idiot whites), whom had gave up so much by the government forcing them into allowing the blanket assimilation of blacks as based upon their skin color regardless of their individual character in life to then come into the fold with them............ Then we see the blanket blame game sadly being used against all whites by some blacks as an excuse to do the very thing's they incessantly cried about for years that the whites were doing against them..... Go figure !!!

They wanted government power to stop the bad whites from being bad for them, yet all the while thinking also themselves to separate from all whites once the agenda is completed in that way. ...

Ok, so they used government to stop the racist whites from what they were doing against them in society way back when, and that was ok of course, but it may have been taken far beyond what should have been asked of the whites by government, because amongst those blacks that the whites felt empathy for, we have the bad blacks whom came mingled in along with the ones to be protected that are of course the good blacks.

Otherwise once the whites agreed that black skinned individuals were to be blanketly protected, and then a part of those being protected turned on those whites once they had gained from those protections, is when we began to see reverse discrimination/vengeful thinking raise it's ugly head against whites who had absolutely nothing to do with what took place over time in America against blacks, because the timeline goes back way to far.

In summary, the blacks have bad amongst their group just like whites have bad amongst their group. Both sides must recognize this bad in order to keep it fair for all. Must keep a healthy balance in race relations or all can be lost, and that would be a shame.

In the job market we must keep the doors wide open for good people to serve of all colors, but not for those whom don't want to serve honorably and decently when given the opportunity regardless of color.  This is getting bad in some areas where services and the quality of services due to bad individuals (not based on color), is beginning to suffer badly due to the sheer idiocy going on today in these areas.


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?


you need a valid argument not just Talk, right winger.


----------



## danielpalos

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what "fact" you are referring to, but I was not referring to any historical facts.
> 
> 
> I was clearly referring to you insulting me.
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you were too stupid to follow that. More likely that you are trying to dodge a point you cannot refute.
> 
> 
> Like a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........
> 
> 
> View attachment 263408
Click to expand...

you lost the bet; Take it like a Woman!


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know perfectly well what historical fact I am referring to, so stop lying. If your attention span is so short that you cannot recall, re read the thread or have someone who is  lucid enough to understand where you initiated the first insult, read it to you.
> 
> You were insulted.....IN RETURN.
> 
> Which is the only way to talk to a person  like you.
> 
> There is nothing cowardly about not wasting time on one of the dimmest minds in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
Click to expand...


You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not the "historical fact" that offended me, but your racist insults attached to your "fact".
> 
> 
> I've said that repeatedly, and if you still don't get it, then YOU are one of the dimmest minds on this forum.
> 
> 
> You made a number of racists insults and I responded appropriately and you were shocked, shocked that someone would call you on your racism, and insult you back.
> 
> 
> Lefties like to dish it out, but whine like babies when it comes back on them.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that your insults were lies, while my insults at you are all true.
> 
> 
> That is what pisses you off, and why you keep replying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
Click to expand...



Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that. 


That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.


Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie. 


That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself. Im not pissed off, at all. Ypu are.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amused by your silly outrage and distorted view of reality.
> 
> You're an entertaining, self righteous wingnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
Click to expand...


What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger. 

What "I think of you" should be of no concern.

Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.

I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats can spew racist garbage like this and still pretend they are virtuous just because they are democrats. What a load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
Click to expand...


Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...... in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work......




Here again we see the utterly clueless, hypocritical democrat racist. This is a great example of the ignorance, cowardice, and lack of self-awareness that leads leftists to imagine racism in everyone else while ignoring the glaringly obvious racism in themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...... I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. .....




Behold the gracious, whitesplainin' democrat bearing his thankless white man's burden! Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
Click to expand...



A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that you can dish out and receive vile insults without any emotion. That is not something to be proud of .
> 
> 
> My anger at your vile insults and lies, is righteous, you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
Click to expand...



My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions. 


Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.


----------



## Geaux4it

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Among all races? White who are racist... blacks who are racist..... on and on?

-Geaux


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
Click to expand...



It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior.


I did not stop to consider what I was doing there. If you think there was something significant in the use of that specific term, please share it with us, coyness works better if you look like this.


----------



## MaryL

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Great question!  Blame whites, then minimize their concerns, then BAMM, use racism like the boy that cried wolf. Oh that's what you are doing, my bad. Sorry to steal your thunder. Besides, why would blacks want to end racism? Isn't that  their whole shtick? Milking racism is a cottage industry, after all. Or at lest, MarcATL's anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
Click to expand...



Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
Click to expand...



Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture. 


That you added such an open ended qualifier, shows that at some level, you know your implication that it was racism, is a weak ass Race Card play.


Very weak ass.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
Click to expand...



No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
Click to expand...







Don't play silly games. 


"Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications. 


Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is human nature, ....to make an initial judgment on meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those small humans we call children, because they are not capable of the mature reasoning expected of adults. I guess we know which one you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did not make an initial judgement. She was actually a nice lady at first. Friendly. It wasn’t until she said something that confirmed the stereotype that I came here to tell what happened.
> 
> I’m just telling the story about how this black woman when told she needs to follow a rule threatened to bring her brother up to the park. I’ve seen whites argue in this park and no one has ever threatened to come back with their boys. That was a very stereotypical thing for her to say.
> 
> The only point I’m trying to make is if in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work.
> 
> This is why I say the ghetto black community has to change. I know I’m right because I have black friends who tell me how fucked up their communities are. For example I know this woman who has two brothers both died arguing with someone over bullshit. And that shit happens every day in Detroit. You’re just a coward who won’t say it.
> 
> The people it hurts the most is black people. Black on black crime. So I don’t care if they don’t want to listen to my advice. And if they don’t want to change then they will continue to not get jobs because whites who hire also stereotype
> 
> You just continue to give them a piss poor education. You’re doing your part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until blacks really crack down on the bad that exist among their own communities or amongst their culture, then as you spoke about, they won't be getting any sympathy from whites at all. Stereotyping is easy when you observe a pattern that exist amongst blacks that ends up as an identifier of the bad traits and characteristics in which a good many blacks carry around with them in life. Sad thing is, is that these blacks want to blame whitey when they are attempting to be helped by them ???? Go figure that one out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll do all that when whites do. Whitey is being held accountable for what whitey has done. Nobody is asking whitey to help, we are asking whitey to quit being racists. Whites want to talk shit about how it's easy to stereotype us but cry like Infants in shitty diapers if we stereotype all whites as racist because one white person choose to act racist.
> 
> And fuck sealybobo. He ignores white on white crime that happens at about triple the rate annually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post still stands... When you separate yourself from the bad side of your culture or people, and call them out on their bullcrap, then we can talk progress in the situation. Whites have always separated themselves from the bad amongst their own race and culture, and they have even sacrificed heavily to help blacks overcome the past by allowing them into the fold of the good whites whom hate segregation and discrimination against blacks.
> 
> Don't make the whites feel as if they made a huge mistake in time by doing so.
> 
> To much sacrifice has gone on where white families had forced their own family members to allow all blacks to be placed on an equal footing with them, and this regardless of black individuals being different as individuals just as the whites are the same in differences being bad and/or good in their characters, yet not defined by their colors..... Otherwise you get the bad with the good in all races, but the bad has to be called out as bad in order to not allow that bad to make trouble for all who are American as defined by their character and cultures, and not by their color.
> 
> The sad thing being seen today, is the self segregation of blacks who want to separate themselves from whites once they gain the money and power to do so (i.e.the bad used the idiot whites), whom had gave up so much by the government forcing them into allowing the blanket assimilation of blacks as based upon their skin color regardless of their individual character in life to then come into the fold with them............ Then we see the blanket blame game sadly being used against all whites by some blacks as an excuse to do the very thing's they incessantly cried about for years that the whites were doing against them..... Go figure !!!
> 
> They wanted government power to stop the bad whites from being bad for them, yet all the while thinking also themselves to separate from all whites once the agenda is completed in that way. ...
> 
> Ok, so they used government to stop the racist whites from what they were doing against them in society way back when, and that was ok of course, but it may have been taken far beyond what should have been asked of the whites by government, because amongst those blacks that the whites felt empathy for, we have the bad blacks whom came mingled in along with the ones to be protected that are of course the good blacks.
> 
> Otherwise once the whites agreed that black skinned individuals were to be blanketly protected, and then a part of those being protected turned on those whites once they had gained from those protections, is when we began to see reverse discrimination/vengeful thinking raise it's ugly head against whites who had absolutely nothing to do with what took place over time in America against blacks, because the timeline goes back way to far.
> 
> In summary, the blacks have bad amongst their group just like whites have bad amongst their group. Both sides must recognize this bad in order to keep it fair for all. Must keep a healthy balance in race relations or all can be lost, and that would be a shame.
> 
> In the job market we must keep the doors wide open for good people to serve of all colors, but not for those whom don't want to serve honorably and decently when given the opportunity regardless of color.  This is getting bad in some areas where services and the quality of services due to bad individuals (not based on color), is beginning to suffer badly due to the sheer idiocy going on today in these areas.
Click to expand...

In good times like the 90s when unemployment was low and white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. Then the economy got tough for white america and they find themselves competing for work they need.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year,.......
Click to expand...



Racists like you are responsible for perpetuating division and suspicion (and all that comes with them) in part by your insistence on racist terms whether you are intelligent enough to know what you're doing or not.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... in the future any of us is interviewing a woman who sort of speaks ghetto we are going to remember they’re just being nice. We are lucky. Don’t make them angry. Don’t fire them. They might bring their brother up to work......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here again we see the utterly clueless, hypocritical democrat racist. This is a great example of the ignorance, cowardice, and lack of self-awareness that leads leftists to imagine racism in everyone else while ignoring the glaringly obvious racism in themselves.
Click to expand...

We know racism exists becaus it even exists in us a little. A lot more in you but we are not angels.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> you need a valid argument not just Talk, right winger.
Click to expand...

I bet he still has not addressed the point you made.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denying differences in culture, do not make them go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
Click to expand...

What are we doing? Are you politically correct or something? Call the PC police


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
Click to expand...

Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.

Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ?? 

Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.

What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
Click to expand...

You never say anything so you never have to cite anything.

I don’t think we should have to show where we got our information. You find a different source and you shouldn’t have to provide where you got it. If you find a lie in my information then you can ask for a source.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......



"white America"   "we" 


More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
Click to expand...

You know what I meant thread derailer


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
Click to expand...

You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist. 

We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.

This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
Click to expand...

Are you against diversity programs? No one even knows what you think. Why is that?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what I meant thread derailer
Click to expand...


I know what you _said_, racist hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist.
> 
> We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.
> 
> This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist
Click to expand...



Republicans have been the key to passing every significant Civil Rights legislation. Racist democrats like  you have opposed every time.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
Click to expand...



Oh, it's worse than that, but most of the dopes walking around like that don't realize what they are signifying.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist.
> 
> We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.
> 
> This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have been the key to passing every significant Civil Rights legislation. Racist democrats like  you have opposed every time.
Click to expand...

Then why do they vote democratic?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist.
> 
> We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.
> 
> This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have been the key to passing every significant Civil Rights legislation. Racist democrats like  you have opposed every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they vote democratic?
Click to expand...


Marketing, manipulation, and dependency.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's worse than that, but most of the dopes walking around like that don't realize what they are signifying.
Click to expand...

What are they signifying?

Do you know how usmb works stupid?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... white america was doing great diversity programs were a luxury we could afford. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist.
> 
> We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.
> 
> This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have been the key to passing every significant Civil Rights legislation. Racist democrats like  you have opposed every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they vote democratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marketing, manipulation, and dependency.
Click to expand...

You think they’re stupid. Got it


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's worse than that, but most of the dopes walking around like that don't realize what they are signifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they signifying?....
Click to expand...



You really don't know where that comes from?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's worse than that, but most of the dopes walking around like that don't realize what they are signifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they signifying?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know where that comes from?
Click to expand...

What are they signifying?


----------



## IM2

Some of the whites posting here must be on fentanyl. You want to tell us blacks how we should do things then actually get butthurt because we don't agree with your opinion. Is it possible that whitey could just be wrong? Then you get the idiots talking about how we are asking whites to help us. No, what we are saying is if that you stop being racists most of our problems would be solved. And some of you whites here really need to begin using some logic. So use your "superior" IQ's and think about this:

If a doctor made the wrong diagnosis and that diagnosis killed your parents, would you then listen to that doctors children when they grew up to be doctors?

I doubt that, even if the children did not make that wrong diagnosis. Yet we are to listen to whites who through generations have been wrong about us for now 400 years, when they suggest to us how we should do things. What you suggest in most cases is only going to make things worse. Why? What whites have done is the root cause of our problem. If you ignore white racism, you are trying to solve a problem by ignoring the cause.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
Click to expand...


Suburban whites wear their pants that way.


----------



## IM2

*Black-on-Black and White-on-White Killings*

The vast majority of homicide victims are killed by people of their own race. People tend to kill who they know.

You hurt people who are a lot like you. That's how it works," says David Kennedy, a professor and director of the National Network for Safe Communities at John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York City.

Among the roughly 6,000 cases in which the race of the victim and the offender were known, *the number of blacks killed by blacks rose to 2,380 last year,* an increase of about 8 percent from 2014.

*However, the share of black-on-black homicides as a proportion of black people killed actually fell by just under 1 percentage point, to 89.3 percent.* *This undoubtedly fractional decrease – which marked the third straight year of incremental reductions – still meant that for the first time since the start of the 21st century, the percentage of black victims killed by another black person stood below 90 percent of the total of black people killed.*

*Often less discussed – to the consternation of **experts** and **columnists** – is the phenomenon of white-on-white homicides. The number of white people killed by other whites rose 3.5 percent to 2,574 victims in 2015.*

Keep living in a delusion of grandeur white racists.

https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you are responsible for perpetuating division and suspicion (and all that comes with them) in part by your insistence on racist terms whether you are intelligent enough to know what you're doing or not.
Click to expand...




The idea that whites have to be oh so careful to use proper terminology, and keep up on the rapidly changing terminology, or be destroyed for being "racist" is more of a cause of division, than me using a term you don't like.


And BOTH of them are less of causes of the division and suspicion, than the actual threat of violence from a woman.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending your own fears and weaknesses are someone else’s culture does not make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is more the massive amount of information and examples that do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s exactly what you’re doing. Grow up and grow a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read my example of my friend not wanting to let his children play with his "Ghetto" neighbors"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read your own use of the word "ghetto"? Did you stop to consider what you were really doing there? No, of course not. You liberals are devoid of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are we doing? Are you politically correct or something? Call the PC police
Click to expand...



He is more upset by my use of the term "Ghetto" than he is by the threat of violence from the woman in your story.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

abolish
race based political organizations
race based student organizations
race based employee organizations


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
Click to expand...



I agree that it is a sign of disrespect to everyone in sight. 

That our society allows it, is ironically, actual racism. We let it pass, because we do not expect civilized behavior from blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> *Black-on-Black and White-on-White Killings*
> 
> The vast majority of homicide victims are killed by people of their own race. People tend to kill who they know.
> 
> You hurt people who are a lot like you. That's how it works," says David Kennedy, a professor and director of the National Network for Safe Communities at John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York City.
> 
> Among the roughly 6,000 cases in which the race of the victim and the offender were known, *the number of blacks killed by blacks rose to 2,380 last year,* an increase of about 8 percent from 2014.
> 
> *However, the share of black-on-black homicides as a proportion of black people killed actually fell by just under 1 percentage point, to 89.3 percent.* *This undoubtedly fractional decrease – which marked the third straight year of incremental reductions – still meant that for the first time since the start of the 21st century, the percentage of black victims killed by another black person stood below 90 percent of the total of black people killed.*
> 
> *Often less discussed – to the consternation of **experts** and **columnists** – is the phenomenon of white-on-white homicides. The number of white people killed by other whites rose 3.5 percent to 2,574 victims in 2015.*
> 
> Keep living in a delusion of grandeur white racists.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers


There are so many more whites yet our numbers are equal to yours. 2500 to 2300. Blacks are only 13% of the population


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a commonly used term to describe a certain type of behavior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you are responsible for perpetuating division and suspicion (and all that comes with them) in part by your insistence on racist terms whether you are intelligent enough to know what you're doing or not.
Click to expand...

Instead of ghetto we will say urban and eventually you’ll say that’s racist.

We would just say poor communities but blacks claim their communities are different than poor white communities.

One guy said you would not prescribe the same advice to a poor black community that you would a poor white community. Do you buy that? I dont


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's worse than that, but most of the dopes walking around like that don't realize what they are signifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they signifying?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know where that comes from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they signifying?
Click to expand...



My understanding is that it is a prison thing, to sign that they are gay and open to sexual relationships. 


I wonder if Unkotare will attack me for my use of the term "prison thing"?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
Click to expand...



Very few, and my contempt for them is even stronger than my contempt for urban blacks that do it.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely can insult a faceless racist IN RETURN in an anonymous forum without any emotion attached to it.
> 
> It's the same as swatting a bothersome insect.
> 
> And if you consider your anger to be "righteous", in a forum like this, you have some real problems that go far deeper than you just being........]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
Click to expand...


Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name. 

IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling. 

You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very few, and my contempt for them is even stronger than my contempt for urban blacks that do it.
Click to expand...


What a kid wears in his free time is not my business.  And no one wears their pants like that on an interview.  So the suburban whites know how to pull their pants up and speak professionally on a job interview.  If I hear a lot of Yalls and foshos and they don't ax me any good questions on the interview that's most likely going to be why I don't hire them.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you are responsible for perpetuating division and suspicion (and all that comes with them) in part by your insistence on racist terms whether you are intelligent enough to know what you're doing or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BOTH of them are less of causes of the division and suspicion, than the actual threat of violence from a woman.
Click to expand...



????

Huh?


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly used by a common type of racist, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
Click to expand...

You defending it ?? My post stated clearly that black and whites are involved in it, and it's disgusting no matter who is doing it.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "white America"   "we"
> 
> 
> More hypocritical racism from the bobo democrat faction.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re forgetting an important point while you call us white democrats racist.
> 
> We promoted and passed diversity programs you were against.
> 
> This is why blacks vote with us not you. You’re the racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans have been the key to passing every significant Civil Rights legislation. Racist democrats like  you have opposed every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do they vote democratic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marketing, manipulation, and dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think they’re stupid. Got it
Click to expand...



NO, I am sure YOU are.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defending it ?? My post stated clearly that black and whites are involved in it, and it's disgusting no matter who is doing it.
Click to expand...


No, but its funny that you bring this up only after a racist tries talking about so called ghetto culture.


----------



## IM2

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> abolish
> race based political organizations
> race based student organizations
> race based employee organizations



Abolish white amnesia.

_False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._

*Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*

Almost every civic, student and employee associations have been primarily and exclusively white. For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded. It is apparent that alternative facts did not start during the Trump Administration.
*
We will not end white racism by what you suggest. Whites are teaching their children racism in the home. This means to end racism whites must roll up their sleeves, stop crying about how racism comes in all colors while not being able to name one instance where anyone of color has legislated anything that has denied whites of opportunities, and do the hard work necessary to get rid of their racism.


*


----------



## keepitreal

IM2 said:


> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.


Obviously they self identify as African and are not white


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defending it ?? My post stated clearly that black and whites are involved in it, and it's disgusting no matter who is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but its funny that you bring this up only after a racist tries talking about so called ghetto culture.
Click to expand...

Are you equating ghetto culture with pants on the ground ??? If you are, you'd be correct.

However, it's funny how you try to tie things together like you do, even though you haven't a clue as to what brings about the comments in these post. 

Otherwise your assumption that everything is linked somehow in some sort of conspirital racist way is hilarious at best, and is very racist on your behalf, uhhh because you just can't help yourself, and most here know it.


----------



## beagle9

keepitreal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously they self identify as African and are not white
Click to expand...

He'll probably respond that whites started the pants on the ground trend, even though we know that it would be false to claim such a thing. You can't make sense or talk facts with racist..


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are a sociopathic asshole. Got it. Not really sure why you are proud of that, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
Click to expand...



i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.


That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year, in this country. But you go ahead and instead worry about semantics and possible "racist" implications.
> 
> 
> Cause that is more important than discussing problems killing our fellow Americans by the tens of thousands a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped by the store on the way home tonight (the wife had to get them ciggs ya know), and what do I see walking in the store ??? A guy with his pants down around his knee's with his underwear showing. I just don't get how that kind of bullcrap is being defended by anyone who would try to defend such a thing or worse anyone not saying anything at all about it like it ain't nothing.
> 
> Anyone black or white thinking that the trend is something cool to do, uhh is off in the head is what I think. How do they get by the decency laws on such a thing ??
> 
> Starting trends is one thing, but that's just indecency that is found in what is going on there.
> 
> What type of rebellion is that one has to wonder (?) because that's all it is really. It's something to just piss people off is all it is, and I think they know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suburban whites wear their pants that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Very few, and my contempt for them is even stronger than my contempt for urban blacks that do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a kid wears in his free time is not my business.  And no one wears their pants like that on an interview.  So the suburban whites know how to pull their pants up and speak professionally on a job interview.  If I hear a lot of Yalls and foshos and they don't ax me any good questions on the interview that's most likely going to be why I don't hire them.
Click to expand...



In a sane and healthy society, people would ask then, "What the hell are you doing, showing me your freaking underwear?" and then tell then, "Pull up your pants, you moron, or get out of here".



White or black.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> abolish
> race based political organizations
> race based student organizations
> race based employee organizations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish white amnesia.
> 
> _False equivalence is what happens when you are led to believe that two things should be given equal weight in your considerations as you come to any given decision, while those two things are not in any way actually equivalent._
> 
> *Karen Topham- “The Danger Of False Equivalence”*
> 
> Almost every civic, student and employee associations have been primarily and exclusively white. For years ABC might have well stood for American Broadcasting for Caucasians. NBC, National Broadcasting for Caucasians and CBS the Caucasian Broadcasting Service. The lack of black reporters news anchors, news shows and entertainment broadcast on these networks is why Black Entertainment Television was founded. It is apparent that alternative facts did not start during the Trump Administration.
> *
> We will not end white racism by what you suggest. Whites are teaching their children racism in the home. This means to end racism whites must roll up their sleeves, stop crying about how racism comes in all colors while not being able to name one instance where anyone of color has legislated anything that has denied whites of opportunities, and do the hard work necessary to get rid of their racism.
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

The quota system various organizations use including the Federal Government is racism against both Asians and Whites. Bussing whites outside of their neighborhoods to other neighborhoods schools is racist, one should go to their local school unless they choose a private school.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, "among others" including just about anyone who wants to discuss dysfunctional aspects of inner city black culture........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, among those who want to discuss 1930s Europe. The bobo's who use it the way it was above are just mindless racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play silly games.
> 
> 
> "Ghetto" culture is responsible for the tens of thousands of deaths and ruined lives EACH year,.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you are responsible for perpetuating division and suspicion (and all that comes with them) in part by your insistence on racist terms whether you are intelligent enough to know what you're doing or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BOTH of them are less of causes of the division and suspicion, than the actual threat of violence from a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...



Trying to respond to something seely said, must have missed the post.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a delusional, silly ass if you think for a moment thaf you are exempt from receving insults in return for the ones that you give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
Click to expand...


You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you. 

Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are. 

Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have ever said, has implied in anyway that I think that.
> 
> 
> That was a lie told by you, to personally attack me.
> 
> 
> Think about that. You feel that in order to attack me, that you have to lie.
> 
> 
> That reveals, not only what you really think about me, but what you think about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
Click to expand...




Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it. 


I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is telling about you is that if you were actually so secure in what kind of person you really are, you would not need to validate yourself to a total stranger.
> 
> What "I think of you" should be of no concern.
> 
> Obviously, you have no self esteem or confidence.
> 
> I guess that the look in your mirror was ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
Click to expand...


Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here. 

And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.

In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point in point out your fear of trying to defend your position honestly was not to "validate" myself, but to point out, as I did, that your lies reveal YOUR lack of security in yourself and your positions.
> 
> 
> Your dodging attempts are noted and dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
Click to expand...




You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...


BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations. 


Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.


So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".



That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
Click to expand...


I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
Click to expand...




He is denying normal human behavior, ie generalizing and first impressions, and demanding that I provide a source to support their existence. 


HE doesn't provide anything other than some snark to support HIS position, of course.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that you have stated has been "dodged"....because you've SAID nothing, therefore I have nothing to defend, unlike you, who is defending how angry you are,  at my calling you a name.
> 
> IN RESPONSE, to your own name calling.
> 
> You were dismissed about 100 posts ago, but are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
Click to expand...


Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.

Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.

You might learn something.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
Click to expand...


Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.


----------



## IM2

It's funny how the whites in this thread propose solutions that do not involve them doing anything about their racism. Their whole thing is that we ignore and be silent about their racism and they'll stop being racists. And this is what we are expected to believe.


----------



## Slyhunter

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
Click to expand...

You made the assertion so it is up to you to prove it's true.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> It's funny how the whites in this thread propose solutions that do not involve them doing anything about their racism. Their whole thing is that we ignore and be silent about their racism and they'll stop being racists. And this is what we are expected to believe.


I'm not racist so I don't have to do a damn thing to fix your problem. I do find it weird that when I'm in the tv room on a college campus trying to watch tv and a group of people talking at the top of their lungs come into the room they are always black. It isn't racism if it's true.


There are plenty of examples for you blacks to follow that have made it good without relying on handouts. Follow their examples instead of calling them names.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> i pointed out the way that people like you, use false accusations of racism, and predicted that you would do so, and then you demonstrated my point, several times.
> 
> 
> That is a point, and your insults is just your way of dodging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
Click to expand...



You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,


you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults. 


Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
Click to expand...



There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not. 


Your ignorance of this topic, is pretty shocking. You should really read up on the topic. 



And while you, and people like you, are in a swoon, because of concerns about semantics, people are dying, and the reasons, don't even get discussed, let along addressed. 


Good job.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
Click to expand...

Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"




^^^

Russian troll



Secret documents show Russian plot to stoke racial violence in America


----------



## sealybobo

bear513 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Russian troll
> 
> 
> 
> Secret documents show Russian plot to stoke racial violence in America
Click to expand...


Republicans love stoking racial tensions.  It gets blacks to stay home and it gets whites to show up.  We see how effective it was for Trump to call Mexican's murderers and rapists.  That's how you have to talk to deplorables.


----------



## danielpalos

using socialism to correct for capitalism's, inequality.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> using socialism to correct for capitalism's, inequality.


True.  Like if the oil companies are gouging us, maybe we nationalize them.  If the healthcare giants are gouging us and denying people coverage, maybe we socialize medicine.  

We the People are the boss.  Corporations are allowed to do business in this country.  

But over the years corporations have taken over.  The best Republicans can say is they own both parties, which is true.  The only thing us citizens can do is vote out the bums who serve corporations over people.

*Big Business Keeps Winning at the Supreme Court*
While the nation was focused on big, controversial cases, corporate America was quietly racking up a remarkable string of victories in the high court this term.

JUL 2, 2018
Most Americans pay attention to the Court only when it decides hot-button social or political issues like marriage equality, abortion, and immigration. As is often the case, however, this term the Court’s docket was packed with under-the-radar disputes with broad implications for business and the economy. So while Americans were debating whether the liberals or conservatives were winning, corporations and business interests were spending enormous resources to be sure that they came out once again on top.
Big Business Keeps Winning at the Supreme Court


----------



## sealybobo

Except you can't vote out these Supreme Court Justices.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> It's funny how the whites in this thread propose solutions that do not involve them doing anything about their racism. Their whole thing is that we ignore and be silent about their racism and they'll stop being racists. And this is what we are expected to believe.


You said that with a straight face ??? What about black racism, is it a myth or real ??

What if black racism today is driving white racism today ? Ever think about that one ??

Acting as if there is only one side with a problem is highly disengenious.

Stoking the flames of racism is an unforgivable sin, and the Demon-crats are up to their eyeballs in it these days.

Sure there was racism back in the day, and it was driven by certain forces on either side at any given time, but as does everything the times do change, and the excuses change, and the voices change.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......




Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> And while you, and people like you, are in a swoon, because of concerns about semantics, people are dying, and the reasons, don't even get discussed, let along addressed.
> 
> 
> Good job.




Oh, I'm sorry! What exactly are _you_ doing to improve anything for anyone?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
Click to expand...



Address the thread topic for once, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
Click to expand...

The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
Click to expand...

Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????


----------



## AveryJarhman

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*

Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.

In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.


​
It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:

*'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*


In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.

​
Peace.


----------



## gtopa1

Dunno. Gotta start with self; hate people for reasons other than colour. 

Greg


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
Click to expand...


Teach them they do have bias’.

Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
Click to expand...

He’s not a liberal


----------



## Vastator

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.


You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how the whites in this thread propose solutions that do not involve them doing anything about their racism. Their whole thing is that we ignore and be silent about their racism and they'll stop being racists. And this is what we are expected to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> You said that with a straight face ??? What about black racism, is it a myth or real ??
> 
> What if black racism today is driving white racism today ? Ever think about that one ??
> 
> Acting as if there is only one side with a problem is highly disengenious.
> 
> Stoking the flames of racism is an unforgivable sin, and the Demon-crats are up to their eyeballs in it these days.
> 
> Sure there was racism back in the day, and it was driven by certain forces on either side at any given time, but as does everything the times do change, and the excuses change, and the voices change.
Click to expand...

My nephew goes to the most expensive private school. He brought out 5 buddies and one was black. Such a nice young man. He confirmed none of the negative stereotypes. 

Is it because his parents have money or is it just because they are raising him right? I don’t think money should matter. For one, he lives in a two parent home. That’s huge. 2, he spoke intelligently. He will have no problems with racism or life. Sure he will run into racism but is racism going to stop him from being successful and happy?  I don’t think so. So maybe ghetto blacks need to look at what this family is doing differently.

The other thing I loved was his parents kept checking in on him. Reminded me of my parents. We always had to check in mid day even if we were 5 miles away we had to ride our bikes home just to let mom know we were alive.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't be like MarcATL or IM2, end of story.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
Click to expand...


*1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.

However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
*
2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.
What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.

3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.

This next one is for Unkotare:

4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.
It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.

5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.







*


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
Click to expand...


Check deez nutz for fermunda.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
Click to expand...


This teacher says you are full of shit

I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.

7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It

And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check deez nutz for fermunda.
Click to expand...


Did you read it that quickly?


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
Click to expand...


I say Silly Boo Boo is a fucking douche.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
Click to expand...


Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> And while you, and people like you, are in a swoon, because of concerns about semantics, people are dying, and the reasons, don't even get discussed, let along addressed.
> 
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry! What exactly are _you_ doing to improve anything for anyone?
Click to expand...



I speak the Truth, even when it is taboo to do so.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
Click to expand...



We have been doing that for generations. It is not working because there are too many people, who are committed to finding "racism" and fostering hate and division based on what they find.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
Click to expand...



Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.


What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.


Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
Click to expand...

You two keep calling each other liberals and neither of you are liberals.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
Click to expand...





1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.

2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture. 

3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them. 

4 I do so all the time. 

5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two keep calling each other liberals and neither of you are liberals.
Click to expand...


Some of his tactics, have become very associated with liberals today. 


It is jarring to see them come from someone, more or less, "on my side."



I'm pretty sure I've seen you being on the other end of liberals using some of them. I will try to point out when  I see it again.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.
> 
> 
> What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.
> 
> 
> Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.
Click to expand...


That's not what the experts say.  You pretend white America is color blind and unkotare pretends he is color blind.  Anyways, glad to see you calling unkotare out for participating but not contributing to the conversation just like Marion Morrison.  Is that a dude?  With a girls name like Marion?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
Click to expand...


What do you do for a living? 

You have a problem with anti racism?

Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.

You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"

It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Vastator said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
Click to expand...


Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about. 

Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.

Peace.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.
> 
> 
> What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.
> 
> 
> Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what the experts say.  You pretend white America is color blind and unkotare pretends he is color blind.  Anyways, glad to see you calling unkotare out for participating but not contributing to the conversation just like Marion Morrison.  Is that a dude?  With a girls name like Marion?
Click to expand...


Your welcome.



Have you seen the numbers on how whites, in the SOUTH voted for, with Kerry, vs Obama?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to fight racism is to not raise racist kids. We may have to write off this generation. People are who they are. But I see our kids are less racist and more inclusive. But that’s out in the burbs. How do we fight the racism in detroit? Very segregated and a lot of blacks feel America is racist. What would you say to them?
> 
> 
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.
> 
> 
> What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.
> 
> 
> Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what the experts say.  You pretend white America is color blind and unkotare pretends he is color blind.  Anyways, glad to see you calling unkotare out for participating but not contributing to the conversation just like Marion Morrison.  Is that a dude?  With a girls name like Marion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the numbers on how whites, in the SOUTH voted for, with Kerry, vs Obama?
Click to expand...


Did they vote more for Obama?  All that tells you is how badly Bush was doing in his last term.  So bad people were willing to vote for a black man for POTUS.  

Anyways, I wanted to ask you if you are happy.  People here think I am unhappy or miserable when in reality I just love arguing the 4 taboos.  Religion, race, politics and sex

*You have completed The Skills-Based Happiness Quiz .*
*You scored 89 out of 115 points.*
*YOUR RESULTS: You are a happiness expert!*

Are you happy?

How Happy are you? Take the Happiness Quiz


----------



## Vastator

AveryJarhman said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...

Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.


----------



## sealybobo

Vastator said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
Click to expand...


The only way we are going to be able to solve this is if each side admits where they are wrong.  Otherwise we will end up like the Palestinians and Jews.  Neither side admits they are doing anything wrong.  Both sides claim to be the ones being victimized.  

White people need to stop stereotyping and blacks need to stop being so god damn stereotypical.


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



James Corden said something pretty profound on the Howard Stern show the other day.  He said that he compares blacks to someone who has been choked for a long time.  Does anyone expect the person being choked to thank the person who is choking them as soon as they stop?  Do you think the choking left any physical and mental scars?  Do you think there is no problem just because the choker stopped just recently?  Shouldn't we talk about why you choked me?  Are you suggesting that the person choking me is no longer angry or doesn't harbor any ill feelings towards me?  Do you think the person who was choking me was justified?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
Click to expand...




If you’re going to make a claim about me, quote me directly or STFU.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
Click to expand...



What sort of support are you looking for, douche?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to make a claim about me, quote me directly or STFU.
Click to expand...

Of everything I posted this is all you come back with?  See everyone?  This guy contributes nothing to every subject he butts into.  Pathetic

Let me give you your own advice.  Address the thread topic for once, fish.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> And while you, and people like you, are in a swoon, because of concerns about semantics, people are dying, and the reasons, don't even get discussed, let along addressed.
> 
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry! What exactly are _you_ doing to improve anything for anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I speak the Truth, even when it is taboo to do so.
Click to expand...



So all you’re doing is gassing on here? In other words, you do NOTHING.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to make a claim about me, quote me directly or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of everything I posted this is all you come back with?  See everyone?  This guy contributes nothing to every subject he butts into.  Pathetic
> 
> Let me give you your own advice.  Address the thread topic for once, fish.
Click to expand...




Still no quote?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to make a claim about me, quote me directly or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of everything I posted this is all you come back with?  See everyone?  This guy contributes nothing to every subject he butts into.  Pathetic
> 
> Let me give you your own advice.  Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no quote?
Click to expand...


This is your most thoughtful post all day "So all you’re doing is gassing on here? In other words, you do NOTHING."

You aren't answering or asking good questions.  Stop derailing the conversation by calling people racist.  Ok so we are racists so what?  What now brown cow?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This teacher says you are full of shit
> 
> I have spent nearly 15 years in public high school classrooms, and my students – particularly my students of color – have provided a wealth of evidence that, when it comes to colorblindness, we desperately require an alternate training.
> 
> 7 Reasons Why 'Colorblindness' Contributes to Racism Instead of Solves It
> 
> And both you and Correll claim to be colorblind.  Both of you are fos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re going to make a claim about me, quote me directly or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of everything I posted this is all you come back with?  See everyone?  This guy contributes nothing to every subject he butts into.  Pathetic
> 
> Let me give you your own advice.  Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no quote?
Click to expand...






Pathetic


----------



## Unkotare

Still no quote supporting a claim.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Still no quote supporting a claim.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone really expect to be taken seriously citing Wikipedia as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
Click to expand...







The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you cite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
Click to expand...


Appearances matter


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A legitimate source relevant to the topic, of course. Wiki is for lazy children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
Click to expand...





Does that picture scare you?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never had a point. And I predicted/knew  that you would squeal like a swine in a slaughterhouse when I turned your own insult, name calling tactics on you.
> 
> Read the thread further, I'm not the only one here who referred to you as the racist that you are.
> 
> Cry foul to your hearts content. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.

Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".

Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.

The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.


----------



## AveryJarhman

sealybobo said:


> White people need to stop stereotyping and blacks need to stop being so god damn stereotypical.




 ​
I believe white or American citizens of Euro descent immediately need to shed their WHITE GUILT and begin denouncing America's large President and Mrs. Obama led PRO BLACK INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION practicing community.

In this broadcast a conservative female caller speaks about OPPRESSION & Americans being threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns & opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent. 


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

sealybobo said:


> Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?



Hello, Sealybobo, Can you intelligently explain why the suspension rate for black American kids is similair to the rate at which black American kids experience CHILD ABUSE?

I look forward to reading your reply, with hopes of intelligently discussing SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING large numbers of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets from experiencing, THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

 

​
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Vastator said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
Click to expand...


Hello, V. I am interested in learning your solution for preventing PRO BLACK Americans from HATEFULLY HARASSING, BULLYING, DENIGRATING and/or threatening with violence our free thinking black American neighbors choosing to peacefully pursing *THEIR OWN* unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness?

In this broadcast a black conservative female caller speaks about OPPRESSION & Americans being threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns & opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent. 



​

Peace.


----------



## Vastator

AveryJarhman said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. I am interested in learning your solution for preventing PRO BLACK Americans from HATEFULLY HARASSING, BULLYING, DENIGRATING and/or threatening with violence our free thinking black American neighbors choosing to peacefully pursing *THEIR OWN* unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness?
> ​
Click to expand...

Not sure what you’re referring to as “PRO BLACK Americans” here. But if they truly were “Pro black”; it’s unlikely they’d be doing their level best to pull down the most successful amongst them. As for how to prevent these negative actions? Well, avoiding the kind of people who behave this way would be a good start.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Vastator said:


> Not sure what you’re referring to as “PRO BLACK Americans” here.



V, these citizens speak about America's large PRO BLACK, INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION practicing community unofficially led by Pres. and Mrs. Obama.

'Exposing 'Pro Black' Modus Operandi, Logic, Fvvkery, Savagery, White Supremacy' ~Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr


"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


 

Peace.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> #TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth* #Solutions*
> 
> Hello. Keeping it REAL. I believe....ignorant human beliefs in Gods are much like ignorant human beliefs held by racists, both are fading away as our species evolves.
> 
> In the meantime I'm very concerned about our Nation's growing population of Americans be raised and nurtured to HATE by a large population of apparent emotionally troubled, segregation minded  citizens loudly practicing INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION.
> 
> View attachment 264053​
> It's kinda sad, if not maddening recognizing the same HATE embracing population declaring racism is a problem, is the very same population BULLYING, THREATENING, *INTIMIDATING* and HATEFULLY HARASSING free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent. :mental illness:
> 
> *'Michelle Obama - Normalizing, Promoting HATE, VIOLENCE & Human Dysfunction'*
> 
> 
> In this Tommy Sotomayor broadcast, a conservative female caller speaks about American citizens being harassed and threatened with VIOLENCE for sharing their thoughts, concerns and opinions about social issues affecting black or American citizens of African descent.
> 
> View attachment 264054​
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You throw around the word hate rather loosely. Recognition of difference does not equate to hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. Apparently you'd prefer to talk about me than discuss the HATERS I write about.
> 
> Haters you've witnessed, but for some reason decline to discuss or denounce.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. You are of little interest to me. Your misuse of the word “hate”, upon which your post is predicated however, does no favors toward the furtherance of a meaningful solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello, V. I am interested in learning your solution for preventing PRO BLACK Americans from HATEFULLY HARASSING, BULLYING, DENIGRATING and/or threatening with violence our free thinking black American neighbors choosing to peacefully pursing *THEIR OWN* unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness?
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you’re referring to as “PRO BLACK Americans” here. But if they truly were “Pro black”; it’s unlikely they’d be doing their level best to pull down the most successful amongst them. As for how to prevent these negative actions? Well, avoiding the kind of people who behave this way would be a good start.
Click to expand...


Since no one black is trying to pull down the most successful and the ones you consider successful are the ones trying to pull blacks down...


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> Since no one black is trying to pull down the most successful and the ones you consider successful are the ones trying to pull blacks down...



*Perturbed American Sharing Concerns RE: Dysfunctional Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement*


PEace.


----------



## LeftofLeft

First, people need to know what racism means in 2019. The term is used so frequently these days. Further, I am not convinced that the people who cry racist the most necessarily want it to end. There is a lot of money and power to be made as long as racism exists. Race hustling is big business.


----------



## Pilot1

LeftofLeft said:


> First, people need to know what racism means in 2019. The term is used so frequently these days. Further, I am not convinced that the people who cry racist the most necessarily want it to end. There is a lot of money and power to be made as long as racism exists. Race hustling is big business.



Many in the Black community don't want it to end, or at least the perception of racism to end.  They want to use the Victim Card as much as possible to shirk responsibility and accountability for their lack of economic and social progress.

In addition, White liberal/progressives want to continue the Racism narrative to enable them to Virtue Signal how evolved and enlightened they are *when the rest of us have moved on from looking at skin color as a differentiator.*


----------



## beagle9

LeftofLeft said:


> First, people need to know what racism means in 2019. The term is used so frequently these days. Further, I am not convinced that the people who cry racist the most necessarily want it to end. There is a lot of money and power to be made as long as racism exists. Race hustling is big business.


Exactly right....... It needs to end, and the best way to end it is to do what Martin Luther King Jr. said for we the American people to do. "Judge a man not upon the color of his skin, but instead judge him on the content of his *CHARACTER"*.

Now how hard can this be in life ????????


----------



## beagle9

Pilot1 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, people need to know what racism means in 2019. The term is used so frequently these days. Further, I am not convinced that the people who cry racist the most necessarily want it to end. There is a lot of money and power to be made as long as racism exists. Race hustling is big business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many in the Black community don't want it to end, or at least the perception of racism to end.  They want to use the Victim Card as much as possible to shirk responsibility and accountability for their lack of economic and social progress.
> 
> In addition, White liberal/progressives want to continue the Racism narrative to enable them to Virtue Signal how evolved and enlightened they are *when the rest of us have moved on from looking at skin color as a differentiator.*
Click to expand...

The average to poor black people just want a better life like everyone, and the politician's and race Hustler's are the ones exploiting those average to poor black people in order to gain and/or to keep power.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
Click to expand...



1. Retail clerk.

2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with. 


3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".

4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!

5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.

6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.


----------



## Votto

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Murder everyone?

I know, let's look at what does not work.  Let's not start an organization like the NAACP whose life blood is racism.  In fact, to survive if there were no racism, they would have to manufacture some Jussie Smollett style.

In the larger scope of things, however, the question is really, what do we do about sin?  Maybe if black and white look to the brown man Jesus like MLK did things will improve.  They certainly improved during the life of MLK but not since.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.
> 
> 
> What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.
> 
> 
> Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what the experts say.  You pretend white America is color blind and unkotare pretends he is color blind.  Anyways, glad to see you calling unkotare out for participating but not contributing to the conversation just like Marion Morrison.  Is that a dude?  With a girls name like Marion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the numbers on how whites, in the SOUTH voted for, with Kerry, vs Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they vote more for Obama?  All that tells you is how badly Bush was doing in his last term.  So bad people were willing to vote for a black man for POTUS.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to ask you if you are happy.  People here think I am unhappy or miserable when in reality I just love arguing the 4 taboos.  Religion, race, politics and sex
> 
> *You have completed The Skills-Based Happiness Quiz .*
> *You scored 89 out of 115 points.*
> *YOUR RESULTS: You are a happiness expert!*
> 
> Are you happy?
> 
> How Happy are you? Take the Happiness Quiz
Click to expand...




My score was 58.


Your dismissal of the fact that southern whites, supposedly the bastion of racism in this country, voted MORE for the black democratic candidate than the white democratic one, is not reasonable.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
Click to expand...



Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.


Saying racist over and over again, is not a supporting argument. 


To get you started, look for something that fits this.


"prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I did have a point, and you did demonstrate it.
> 
> 
> I've admitted that I find your insults, insulting, D'uh And that I respond appropriately, with the difference that my insults to you, are actually true, while the ones that you spew from your face anus are complete shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
Click to expand...




Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
Click to expand...




We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Pilot1 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, people need to know what racism means in 2019. The term is used so frequently these days. Further, I am not convinced that the people who cry racist the most necessarily want it to end. There is a lot of money and power to be made as long as racism exists. Race hustling is big business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many in the Black community don't want it to end, or at least the perception of racism to end.  They want to use the Victim Card as much as possible to shirk responsibility and accountability for their lack of economic and social progress.
> 
> In addition, White liberal/progressives want to continue the Racism narrative to enable them to Virtue Signal how evolved and enlightened they are *when the rest of us have moved on from looking at skin color as a differentiator.*
Click to expand...


Racism to me is looking at someone who is beneath me because of the color of their skin. For example, saying / believing that no black person could be as good a doctor as white people. In today’s sensitized work environment where people can get slapped on the wrist or terminated for asking a Latino where is the best place for TexMex, I was shocked when an Asian manager told me flat out that there is no way a white colleague could ever be as good an engineer as Asians. I also worked for a company run by an Indian CEO who was concerned about locating the business in a heavily Latino neighborhood. Same CEO was hesitant to hire a colleague because he was Jewish.

So, the first step in ending racism is to cut the bullshit notion that only white Americans are racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh....of course you find my insults to be insulting, because the most bitter pill that a delusional, racist asshat is forced to swallow is THE TRUTH. That's thr only REAL point here.
> 
> And you continue to prove it for me....and will keep doing so, because you can't help it.
> 
> In turn, I don't take anything that you say  personally, nor do I take offense to it, because you are emotionally handicapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
Click to expand...




Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist? 

There are  plenty here just like you, and I 
I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.


----------



## Pilot1

LeftofLeft said:


> So, the first step in ending racism is to cut the bullshit notion that only white Americans are racist.



Exactly!  However, the narrative of Democrats, the Media, and Education is that ONLY WHITES ARE RACIST, or have the potential to be racist.  There is no racism except White on (pick whatever group, usually BLACKS) racism.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not raise racist kids ??? With the broadened meaning of racism today, and it encompassing any and everything now, just how does one go about raising a kid not to be racist in the eyes of a leftist who is freely choosing and applying racism to that kid where racism doesn't actually exist ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach them they do have bias’.
> 
> Cons deny they are bias and favor other whites. You clearly have this bias and I bet you deny it. You’ll say you don’t see color and you only hire the most qualified but we know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seely, it is absurd to teach a child that not only does not have bias, but has been indoctrinated their entire lives in racial equality, that they have bias.
> 
> 
> What you end up doing it telling white kids that they are inherently bad, or inferior to kids of color.
> 
> 
> Ironically THAT Is a big part of the problem today, in fostering racism. Racism against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what the experts say.  You pretend white America is color blind and unkotare pretends he is color blind.  Anyways, glad to see you calling unkotare out for participating but not contributing to the conversation just like Marion Morrison.  Is that a dude?  With a girls name like Marion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the numbers on how whites, in the SOUTH voted for, with Kerry, vs Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did they vote more for Obama?  All that tells you is how badly Bush was doing in his last term.  So bad people were willing to vote for a black man for POTUS.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to ask you if you are happy.  People here think I am unhappy or miserable when in reality I just love arguing the 4 taboos.  Religion, race, politics and sex
> 
> *You have completed The Skills-Based Happiness Quiz .*
> *You scored 89 out of 115 points.*
> *YOUR RESULTS: You are a happiness expert!*
> 
> Are you happy?
> 
> How Happy are you? Take the Happiness Quiz
Click to expand...


Interesting quiz. 100 out of 115. Most of the questions appear to just be related to everyday life and normal activity.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not providing you idiots with a link anymore.  You never like my sources.  So, go find your your sources.  For example I just told a guy 28 people died in Anchorage Alaska last year.  He asked for a link.  I will not provide him one because if he's like you he will just blow off my number because he chooses not to like the source.  So, he should go use his own internet sources and if he can find a number that is not 28, come here and show me.  Then we can find out who's source is wrong and who's is right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
Click to expand...


Yes black men scare white Americans.  They even scare cops and they are armed.  Is it justified?  Please for once in your life tell us what you think on the subject.  Based on your comments you think the cops are wrong or that you better/different than them.  

North Carolina cop: ‘This fear of black men is real’

It sounds simple, but when you interact with the police, do everything they ask you to do. Don’t argue. Don’t go back and forth with them. Do everything they ask you to do to the 10th power. I mean everything — so you can go home to your family and so he can go home to his family.

If you already believe that white cops are afraid of blacks – if you truly believe that – then set him at ease. He has a gun. Don’t be combative. It’s not an approach you can afford to take.

Working with kids, I’ve found that kids often don’t respect their parents or their teachers. Then they get out in the world and there’s no respect for police — that respect for authority just isn’t there. That’s where we have the problem.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
Click to expand...



They scare cowards and idiots like you.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They scare cowards and idiots like you.
Click to expand...


Don't put this on me.  They scare white society.  I want that to stop.  Are you saying it's all white societies fault?  Are blacks on USMB right they don't need to change their behavior one bit?  Please tell us your thoughts.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They scare cowards and idiots like you.
Click to expand...


So are young black men wrong?  Are the cops afraid of young black men or not?  This is coming from a black cop idiot

North Carolina cop: ‘This fear of black men is real’

If you already believe that white cops are afraid of blacks – if you truly believe that – then set him at ease. He has a gun. Don’t be combative. It’s not an approach you can afford to take.

Working with kids, I’ve found that kids often don’t respect their parents or their teachers. Then they get out in the world and there’s no respect for police — that respect for authority just isn’t there. That’s where we have the problem.

Sometimes the toughest thing to do — especially if a police officer is blatantly overstepping and being overly aggressive or abusive — is to stay disciplined. I tell my kids — kids I coach — that discipline is not what someone does to you; discipline is what you do in response to it. Remember, this officer has a gun. You already know this, so don’t make it a habit in being loud or aggressive with somebody who has a gun. He has the authority to take your freedom and your life. So, take care of you.

You can’t control what that officer does. We can only control what we do — not what others do. That’s old-school, but it resonates today.


Are you suggesting cops don't fear black men?  Or are you calling cops cowards and idiots?  I'm trying to figure out what you are saying.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior is not normal.  You're the weirdest asshole on USMB.  You never answer questions, you troll, you're a dick.  And a tattle tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
Click to expand...


5.  How do you not see color?  

4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Working with kids, .....
Click to expand...




...says the fool who doesn’t work with or have any...


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They scare cowards and idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...They scare white society.  ....
Click to expand...




Only cowards and idiots.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Working with kids, .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the fool who doesn’t work with or have any...
Click to expand...


You are such a mental midget.  That's all you could come back with?  I'll assume that means I won the debate you pussy.  Thanks for not trying.

I didn't say it you fucking fool.  The N. Carolina cop who wrote the article said it.  Do you disagree with him?  You won't go there you coward.

Working with kids, I’ve found that kids often don’t respect their parents or their teachers. Then they get out in the world and there’s no respect for police — that respect for authority just isn’t there. That’s where we have the problem.

I'm not a racist unkotare you are just a coward.  Afraid to have an honest back and forth where you participate and answer questions.  You come back with bullshit because all you are is a


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They scare cowards and idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...They scare white society.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cowards and idiots.
Click to expand...


So Republicans

Did you defend George Zimmerman?  Do you defend stand your ground?

Back in 2012, following the shooting death of Trayvon Martin comedian and _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart_‘s “Senior Black Correspondent” Larry Wilmore discussed the racial implications of Zimmerman, who is white and Peruvian, shooting and killing a black male and initially not being charged with a crime. It wasn’t capital-R racist that Zimmerman racially profiled Martin and his hoodie, or that the neighborhood watch volunteer ignored the police’s instructions to not follow the teenager. No, the case came down to the idea of the “benefit of the doubt,” that Wilmore declared white people like Zimmerman are given by police, specifically, and society, generally, that would never work in the favor of African-Americans.  Could you imagine Trevon trying to use Stand Your Ground after he shot and killed George Zimmerman?  

Humor aside, more times than not, white people can fear for their lives when they come into contact with African-Americans, and society _believes _in that fear.

On Dec. 1, former University of Southern California and New York Jets running back Joe McKnight was gunned down in a New Orleans suburb following a car accident. The alleged shooter, 54-year-old Ronald Gasser, was taken into custody and questioned by police following the shooting, but was released early Dec. 2 from the Jefferson Parish Sheriff’s Office.




Outside of his friends and family, no one really knows Gasser, but there will be those who jump to his defense. (Within weeks of being charged with murder in 2012, Zimmerman raised over $200,000through a crowd-funding website.) We’ll hear from old high school buddies who can’t believe ol’ Ronald could do such a thing. Colleagues will swear by Gasser’s honor. The Jefferson Parish Sheriff’s Office, despite Gasser’s previous run-in with the law, already _believe _enough in him to set him free.

We’ve seen this “benefit of the doubt” work for white people before. From a woman threatening to slit a police officer’s throat and being acquitted to another white woman swinging a machete at police and not being shot, all the way to an armed man jumping out of a trunk, attacking an officer, and living to talk about it. The Bundy family has aimed guns at federal officers and took over a federally-owned wildlife sanctuary, yet they’re all still accounted for today. No matter the case, white people are given liberties black people are simply not afforded.

Despite notifying a Minnesota police officer that he had a licensed firearm in his pants pocket, Philando Castile was shot seven times by officer Jeronimo Yanez in July. 

Cardell Hayes fatally shot former New Orleans Saints defensive lineman Will Smith in April following a car accident. Despite recently reported information, Hayes is still in jail awaiting trial on charges of second-degree murder and second-degree attempted murder. No matter the possible innocence of Hayes, and Louisiana’s own version of a “stand your ground” law, because of the way Hayes looks — and the celebrity of the man he killed — he never had a chance of walking out of the police building the night of the shooting.

That’s because the idea of a black man being a law-abiding citizen is a form of cognitive dissonance. Which is why a law like “stand your ground” was never intended for African-Americans, and why the National Rifle Association is reluctant to defend the rights of _all_ gun owners.

Zimmerman, unknowingly, designed a playbook over four years ago that plays off that fear of blacks for the benefit of white Americans. That fear, coupled with the normalization of white supremacy over the past year is what led to the death of McKnight last week.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They scare cowards and idiots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...They scare white society.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cowards and idiots.
Click to expand...


So white male conservative Republicans basically 

As we’ve seen in statistics repeatedly over the past several years, our nation is rapidly diversifying. Census Bureau projections indicate that non-Hispanic whites will cease to be more than 50 percent of the nation’s population by 2060.  While these projections and reports are meant to be benign descriptions of how our nation is changing, to many including this Mr. Roof it seems, this demographic change is experienced as a threat.

Indeed, much like Roof’s haunting words, psychological science has found that reminding White Americans that the nation is projected to become a so-called “majority–minority” country leads to the expression of greater racial bias. 

Specifically, in a series experiments published last year in the journal Personality and Social Psychology Bulletin, Ohio State University social psychologist Maureen Craig and I found that White Americans reported a greater preference for same-race contact and more negative evaluations of racial minorities after they had read an article about the projected racial shift.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is denying normal human behavior,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your racist behavior is not "normal," for a reasonably intelligent adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intelligent adults I know are not frightened by superficial differences in physical appearance, and take the trouble to know an individual before judging them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appearances matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that picture scare you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes black men scare white Americans.  They even scare cops and they are armed.  Is it justified?  Please for once in your life tell us what you think on the subject.  Based on your comments you think the cops are wrong or that you better/different than them.
> 
> North Carolina cop: ‘This fear of black men is real’
> 
> It sounds simple, but when you interact with the police, do everything they ask you to do. Don’t argue. Don’t go back and forth with them. Do everything they ask you to do to the 10th power. I mean everything — so you can go home to your family and so he can go home to his family.
> 
> If you already believe that white cops are afraid of blacks – if you truly believe that – then set him at ease. He has a gun. Don’t be combative. It’s not an approach you can afford to take.
> 
> Working with kids, I’ve found that kids often don’t respect their parents or their teachers. Then they get out in the world and there’s no respect for police — that respect for authority just isn’t there. That’s where we have the problem.
Click to expand...

Watching the series "livePD" is definitely an eye opener for many. Thank God we have these series or shows that take people into the world's that people only hear about, and before these shows they got in alot of ways a twisted or exaggerated version of the facts and truth.

Thank God for body Cam's etc these days or we wouldn't have law enforcement anymore for many out there who need it worse than ever.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> There is nothing racist about my behavior, and it is completely normal for all people, intelligent or not, adult or not.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
Click to expand...




We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, with no explanation.


My pointing out your failure is not weeping. That you lie about that, is standard lib behavior. Just keeping it real.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that I "prove" your accusation that I am "racist" that it is such an obvious "truth"...
> 
> 
> BUt when I challenge  you to back it up with anything, you just spout more insults and accusations.
> 
> 
> Watch, as I have done before, and will do so again. I will make you demonstrate MY point, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> So, fucktard, it I so often prove your case, then show me/us an example of saying or doing anything "Racist".
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rhetorical demand, because I know that you cannot do it and indeed, won't even try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
Click to expand...


Said the loser that can't back his shit up.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Address the thread topic for once, fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
Click to expand...




5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant. 


4 A. You did not address my points.

   B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege". 

    c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to tell yourself that your weaknesses and failings are "normal," but they aren't. A certain type of block-head needs to believe the rest of the world is just as bone-stupid as they are. The perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
Click to expand...



Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Learn to recognize and understand your own privilege.  *
> One of the first steps to eliminating racial discrimination is learning to recognize and understand your own privilege. Racial privilege plays out across social, political, economic, and cultural environments. Checking your privilege and using your privilege to dismantle systemic racism are two ways to begin this complex process.
> 
> However, race is only one aspect of privilege. Religion, gender, sexuality, ability-status, socio-economic status, language, and citizenship status can all affect your level of privilege. Using the privileges that you have to collectively empower others requires first being aware of those privileges and acknowledging their implications
> 
> *2. Examine your own biases and consider where they may have originated.*
> *What messages did you receive as a kid about people who are different from you? What was the racial and/or ethnic make-up of your neighborhood, school, or religious community? Why do you think that was the case? These experiences produce and reinforce bias, stereotypes, and prejudice, which can lead to discrimination. Examining our own biases can help us work to ensure equality for all.*
> 
> *3. Validate the experiences and feelings of people of color.*
> 
> *This next one is for Unkotare:*
> 
> *4. Challenge the “colorblind” ideology.*
> *It is a pervasive myth that we live in a “post-racial” society where people “don’t see color.” Perpetuating a “colorblind” ideology actually contributes to racism.*
> 
> *5. Call out racist “jokes” or statements.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
Click to expand...

He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.

My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
Click to expand...

The idea that *privilege* is something that comes for free, Uhhh is about as ridiculous a thing the left will ever have imagined in this day and age. Nothing is for free, not even privilege in which the left constantly tries to use as a weapon against it's ignorant enemies.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea that *privilege* is something that comes for free, Uhhh is about as ridiculous a thing the left will ever have imagined in this day and age. Nothing is for free, not even privilege in which the left constantly tries to use as a weapon against it's ignorant enemies.
Click to expand...

Ok true it’s not free. The white boys receiving the privilege did work for it. These aren’t slacker whites we are talking about but they benefit from white privilege too


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man that has done NOTHING to support his position, other than insult me. THAT is the perfect mindlessness for a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
Click to expand...



And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.

You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.

Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.


Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?


Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
Click to expand...



You are starting to jump around a lot. 


But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then. 


And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same. 


Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.



You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?


That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of support are you looking for, douche?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
Click to expand...






Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?

Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.


----------



## danielpalos

...solve for a simple poverty of capital under our form of Capitalism, must be the correct and fine and wonderful, capital answer.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I waste a second pointing out the obvious to "you"?.....and as far as "us" goes, I'm not the only one here who has the same view of you, ask someone who is willing to spoon feed you, to act as your therapist.
> 
> Read your own posts without your blinders on, asshole.
> 
> You might learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
Click to expand...


There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.

I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.

How much dumber can you be?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote something I said, and explain how or why you believe it to be racist.
> 
> 
> ..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
Click to expand...



Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.

Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.


D'uh.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Q.  What''s the best way to stop racism

A.  Raise your children correctly.


----------



## John Shaw

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I grew up in a working class and diverse neighbor hood. I inherited nothing, and no one ever gave me shit, especially for being white.
> 
> 2. Standard anti-racism indoctrination of the public schools and pop  culture.
> 
> 3. Why? What makes their experiences and feelings any more important and deserving of consideration of mine. Those kids you talk about beaing you up for being white? IMO, I want to denigrate their feelings and experiences. They were fucking assholes, and I hope karma was a fucking HARSH ASS mistress from them.
> 
> 4 I do so all the time.
> 
> 5. We joke about everything else. Why should race be off the table?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. *You whites aren’t smart enough.* But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
Click to expand...


Ah, casual racism at its finest. I bet you claim to be progressive.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that my behavior is obvious, but when I call you on that, and predict that you will not be able to support your accusation, and will instead just spout insults,
> 
> 
> you instead of supporting your accusation, instead just spout more insults.
> 
> 
> Dude, I've lost count of the number of times, that you have demonstrated my point, ie, that people like YOU, you vile race baiter, are the ones tearing this country apart and fostering hatred and division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
Click to expand...



You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.


----------



## beagle9

Wry Catcher said:


> Q.  What''s the best way to stop racism
> 
> A.  Raise your children correctly.


It helps, but outside forces like the indoctronation going on in public schools these days, and Hollyweird making everyone think that it's way is the most humanitarian, super cool, trend setting cult thing to follow, of course causes even more tremendous strains on the family these days.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve been over this several times now. And playing your absurd, weepy victim card isn’t working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
Click to expand...



Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! You never had a "point", just a delusion and silly outrage over me refusing to waste time illustrating your personal issues, when they are obvious.
> 
> Pointing out an "observation" is not an "accusation".
> 
> Stating a historical fact about racism is not race baiting, you dunce.
> 
> The country is not being "torn apart" just because your fragile feelings are hurt, drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
Click to expand...




What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?

In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.

What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.


----------



## MaryL

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Ignore it? Move on? Get over it? Because racism is like a placebo. It's in the mind. Its only as real as you make it.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore it? Move on? Get over it? Because racism is like a placebo. It's in the mind. Its only as real as you make it.
Click to expand...


You're getting desperate racist. You are posting lunacy.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been over it several times. You quote something I said, that was not racist, and insist it was, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
Click to expand...




This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?


And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.


Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.


But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin. 


An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".


I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color. 


This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your cowardly dodge is noted. YOu got anything to new to say on the topic, or you just here to spread the hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
Click to expand...




1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target. 


2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your flaccid denials do nothing to mitigate your prejudice. You're beginning to look about as stupid as bobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
Click to expand...




No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Third Party

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.


----------



## Unkotare

Third Party said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.
Click to expand...





Bullcrap. Nothing about racism is “hard wired in” except cowardice in the weak and stupid. And grudges are carried by choice. Focus on present circumstances; encourage dignity, understanding and respect, and the rest will work itself out in time.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge of what? Your pissy fit over being observed to be a racist?
> 
> There are  plenty here just like you, and I
> I would not waste a second of my time hating you or anyone else here over anything that trivial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
Click to expand...


WTF are you senselessly rambling about?  
"Intended targets, fellow lefties"?

You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.

It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.

I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.


I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we see you fail to even try to support your claim.
> 
> You are the one making the claim, buddy. You are the one to try to support it.
> 
> Your game of trying to make it my problem to prove that I am not, is something the liberals love to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that bit where you don't even try to support your claim, but keep making it, and are insulting as you do it?
> 
> 
> Katstevie loves to play that one. You two should maybe hang out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
Click to expand...




When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want. 


That is threatening them with serious consequences if they do so.



Beyond that, you pretty much failed to address any of the other points I made, and instead were just making a number of personal attacks.


You sure you aren't a liberal?


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. Nothing about racism is “hard wired in” except cowardice in the weak and stupid. And grudges are carried by choice. Focus on present circumstances; encourage dignity, understanding and respect, and the rest will work itself out in time.
Click to expand...

When the game gets rigged, all bets are off.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to use “ghetto” as an adjective again and pretend it’s not racist?
> 
> Maybe you and bobohypocrite should hang out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
Click to expand...



Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry? 

Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response. 

Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.


----------



## Third Party

Unkotare said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. Nothing about racism is “hard wired in” except cowardice in the weak and stupid. And grudges are carried by choice. Focus on present circumstances; encourage dignity, understanding and respect, and the rest will work itself out in time.
Click to expand...

So a black who experienced suffering at the hands of whites will not feel racism toward whites? Or are you saying they are weak and stupid?


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. Nothing about racism is “hard wired in” except cowardice in the weak and stupid. And grudges are carried by choice. Focus on present circumstances; encourage dignity, understanding and respect, and the rest will work itself out in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a black who experienced suffering at the hands of whites will not feel racism toward whites? Or are you saying they are weak and stupid?
Click to expand...


_*“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”*_

Present circumstance show that white racism is done differently with the most common tactic being denial of current white racism and the use of the false equivalence trying to equate the black response to racism by whites as racism towards whites. Both people in this quote do these things.


----------



## danielpalos

under capitalism it has to be about the capital.  we must solve simple poverty in a market friendly manner to solve for the bigotry towards the Poor.


----------



## IM2

Which means whites need to stop believing they are deserved of higher pay, promotion and ownership.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
Click to expand...

It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.

You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft. 

It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.

Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.

And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?


----------



## sealybobo

John Shaw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do for a living?
> 
> You have a problem with anti racism?
> 
> Who said their experiences are more important?  No one said that.  It's like my nephews are being raised rich.  They should acknowledge their privilege.  And you should realize growing up a black young man is different than growing up white.  Did you read how black boys are 5 times more likely to be suspended for the same thing a white boy does?  And we all know the cops treat blacks they pull over differently.  Why?  Because they have bias.
> 
> You aren't color blind?  I thought you were one of those who says "you don't see color"
> 
> It's funny this gay guy on Howard Stern said he doesn't have a problem calling someone a faggot but he is very uncomfortable using the N word.  That's not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. *You whites aren’t smart enough.* But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, casual racism at its finest. I bet you claim to be progressive.
Click to expand...

If you think the corporations are lying and hiring cheaper Chinese labor then challenge them. You won’t and do you want to know why? You’re a conservative. You worship corporations. You even allow them to hire Chinese workers when you believe there are Americans who can do those jobs.

And instead of attack them, you attack me.

Address the point I made. Don’t derail.


----------



## gtopa1

Crock of shit alert!!!!!!! See previous posts!!!

What will solve "racism"?? It's LOVE, Bru, and all becoming Catholics. Most colour blind mob on earth!!!

Greg


----------



## Cellblock2429

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


/——/ Here’s how libtards PC hurts innocent people with false accusations of racism: D.C. writer who lost book deal for shaming transit worker sues publisher for $13M: report


----------



## IM2

gtopa1 said:


> Crock of shit alert!!!!!!! See previous posts!!!
> 
> What will solve "racism"?? It's LOVE, Bru, and all becoming Catholics. Most colour blind mob on earth!!!
> 
> Greg


That won't fix the damage caused by racism.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crock of shit alert!!!!!!! See previous posts!!!
> 
> What will solve "racism"?? It's LOVE, Bru, and all becoming Catholics. Most colour blind mob on earth!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> That won't fix the damage caused by racism.
Click to expand...

/----/ Actually any parking spot not marked Handicap is designated Non-handicap. I've heard them referred to that way by a police officer.


----------



## sealybobo

gtopa1 said:


> Crock of shit alert!!!!!!! See previous posts!!!
> 
> What will solve "racism"?? It's LOVE, Bru, and all becoming Catholics. Most colour blind mob on earth!!!
> 
> Greg


Us greeks left your church because it was corrupted. Corrupt popes and cardinals from the dark ages to today. And you worship your leader too much.

Interesting this is also why the Mormon church got started.  God told Joseph Smith to start his own church because the Catholic Churches connection or link to jesus has been broken hundreds of years ago. So you’re following a false religion. It’s true.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said the loser that can't back his shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
Click to expand...



NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then, 


is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> You can't. Blacks that have been wronged will NEVER forgive the transgressors. So, racism against whites will be permanent and we all know about white prejudice against blacks, it is hard wired in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcrap. Nothing about racism is “hard wired in” except cowardice in the weak and stupid. And grudges are carried by choice. Focus on present circumstances; encourage dignity, understanding and respect, and the rest will work itself out in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a black who experienced suffering at the hands of whites will not feel racism toward whites? Or are you saying they are weak and stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”*_
> 
> Present circumstance show that white racism is done differently with the most common tactic being denial of current white racism and the use of the false equivalence trying to equate the black response to racism by whites as racism towards whites. Both people in this quote do these things.
Click to expand...

Nice spin but it does not work-hatred toward someone because of their race is racism-black, white, yellow brown, or red.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto culture is a culture, not an inherent racial thing. The conversation between me and seely made it clear that we think that the people who are part of such culture should change their behavior.
> 
> Wanting changes in behavior, is pretty much the opposite of thinking that the behavior described is inherent or genetic and thus NOT possible to change, which would be the "racist" position on the issues raised.
> 
> 
> D'uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
Click to expand...




1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me. 

2. My point, in pointing out your substitution of personal attacks for supporting your accusation, was not to express hurt feelings, but to point out your failure to support your accusation. I was pretty clear about that. Your whole post is nothing but a demonstration of your lack of reading comprehension.

3. But you know why you did that, we both do. If you spent half as much time, trying to support your accusation, as you do making personal attacks, it would become painfully obvious that you cannot support your accusation. Because it is weak ass bullshit.


----------



## Taz

Best way to fight racism is to tell all the black folks to STFU.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
Click to expand...





Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.


You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot. 


My question stands. 


You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?


That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you and Bobobrainless trying to whitesplain to everyone is laughably obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



YOU have demonstrated that.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
Click to expand...


Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.  

You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.

So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?  

I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?

I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.  

Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
Click to expand...

/——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
Click to expand...


You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?  

I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people. 

Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.

At least it is in Alabama


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
Click to expand...

/———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
Click to expand...


Just because you happen to walk into an establishment that has half their staff black doesn't prove anything.  Do you think MLK's dream has been achieved based on your observation today?  Do you know if that's like the worst hospital to work for or the best?  How much do they make compared to white nurses?  You don't know.  So your little experience today doesn't prove or say a lot.  

And hey, I'm a white 48 year old guy who makes $90K a year and has no debt.  This is not me bitching for myself.  This is me arguing what's right.  And what works best.  No victim here.  

I agree racism doesn't seem to rear its head up too much in my real life either.  I see people are people but that doesn't mean racism doesn't exist for those black people just because you didn't see it at the hospital today.  

I do tell blacks they need to drop the victim mentality.  Can't completely disagree with you there.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
Click to expand...


Next year will be your 3 year anniversary since you joined USMB or since you started posting right wing nut job threads.  Why don't you try to find some meaning in your life because this non stop white conservative victimhood bullshit is consuming you.  You start something like 50 threads a year.  That's like 1 a week.  Take your own advice.

P.S.  Who is the CEO of the hospital you are at?  Is HE white?  I bet HE is.  And who's the head doctor?  White or black?  Find out and get back to me.  Interview every nurse and doctor and see what they say.

Oh, and did you know doctors like the ones helping you now tend to be in favor of Obamacare and even universal healthcare?  It's the private doctors that want to keep government out of healthcare.  The for profits.  

Man, you crack me up with  your post.  Try to find some meaning in my life?  Bitch please.  I come here to have fun and tell Americans how fucking stupid they are.  Broke asses all of you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year will be your 3 year anniversary since you joined USMB or since you started posting right wing nut job threads.  Why don't you try to find some meaning in your life because this non stop white conservative victimhood bullshit is consuming you.  You start something like 50 threads a year.  That's like 1 a week.  Take your own advice.
> 
> P.S.  Who is the CEO of the hospital you are at?  Is HE white?  I bet HE is.  And who's the head doctor?  White or black?  Find out and get back to me.  Interview every nurse and doctor and see what they say.
> 
> Oh, and did you know doctors like the ones helping you now tend to be in favor of Obamacare and even universal healthcare?  It's the private doctors that want to keep government out of healthcare.  The for profits.
> 
> Man, you crack me up with  your post.  Try to find some meaning in my life?  Bitch please.  I come here to have fun and tell Americans how fucking stupid they are.  Broke asses all of you.
Click to expand...

/——-/ All that is just your wild eyed guess. And I’m not here to do your research.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you happen to walk into an establishment that has half their staff black doesn't prove anything.  Do you think MLK's dream has been achieved based on your observation today?  Do you know if that's like the worst hospital to work for or the best?  How much do they make compared to white nurses?  You don't know.  So your little experience today doesn't prove or say a lot.
> 
> And hey, I'm a white 48 year old guy who makes $90K a year and has no debt.  This is not me bitching for myself.  This is me arguing what's right.  And what works best.  No victim here.
> 
> I agree racism doesn't seem to rear its head up too much in my real life either.  I see people are people but that doesn't mean racism doesn't exist for those black people just because you didn't see it at the hospital today.
> 
> I do tell blacks they need to drop the victim mentality.  Can't completely disagree with you there.
Click to expand...

/——-/ It proves your Black victimhood is 100% bullshyt.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year will be your 3 year anniversary since you joined USMB or since you started posting right wing nut job threads.  Why don't you try to find some meaning in your life because this non stop white conservative victimhood bullshit is consuming you.  You start something like 50 threads a year.  That's like 1 a week.  Take your own advice.
> 
> P.S.  Who is the CEO of the hospital you are at?  Is HE white?  I bet HE is.  And who's the head doctor?  White or black?  Find out and get back to me.  Interview every nurse and doctor and see what they say.
> 
> Oh, and did you know doctors like the ones helping you now tend to be in favor of Obamacare and even universal healthcare?  It's the private doctors that want to keep government out of healthcare.  The for profits.
> 
> Man, you crack me up with  your post.  Try to find some meaning in my life?  Bitch please.  I come here to have fun and tell Americans how fucking stupid they are.  Broke asses all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ All that is just your wild eyed guess. And I’m not here to do your research.
Click to expand...


Ok you idiot I'll do the research and guess what I'm going to fucking find?

Regression decomposition found that black and Hispanic RNs earned less than whites and Asians, while Asian RNs earned more than white RNs. 

Racial/Ethnic Pay Disparities among Registered Nurses (RNs) in U.S. Hospitals: An Econometric Regression Decomposition

So I'm glad you saw 50% black nurses.  Do you know why your side says the hospital hired them?  Not because they are good but because they are cheaper.  So in reality your side complains when they see 50% of the nurses are black.  Because blacks only make up 15% of the population.

P.S.  I remember our hospital would only admit my mom to a hospital in the hood.  We couldn't believe we had to leave our mom/wife with all these black people.  We were scared they were going to abuse her.  You've seen all the horror stories about elderly people like that getting abused right?  Well by the end of her stay we were very close to the people who worked there and felt bad that our first instinct was to be suspecious of them but you know how it is right?  What if one day my mom ended up pregnant?  LOL

Woman in 14-Year Coma Gives Birth in Arizona


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /———/ Try to find some meaning in you life because this non stop racist victimhood is consuming you. Im with a family member  in the hospital and the doctor in charge of medical ICU is Black as well as half the nurses. I guess white privilege and  racism couldn’t hold them back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year will be your 3 year anniversary since you joined USMB or since you started posting right wing nut job threads.  Why don't you try to find some meaning in your life because this non stop white conservative victimhood bullshit is consuming you.  You start something like 50 threads a year.  That's like 1 a week.  Take your own advice.
> 
> P.S.  Who is the CEO of the hospital you are at?  Is HE white?  I bet HE is.  And who's the head doctor?  White or black?  Find out and get back to me.  Interview every nurse and doctor and see what they say.
> 
> Oh, and did you know doctors like the ones helping you now tend to be in favor of Obamacare and even universal healthcare?  It's the private doctors that want to keep government out of healthcare.  The for profits.
> 
> Man, you crack me up with  your post.  Try to find some meaning in my life?  Bitch please.  I come here to have fun and tell Americans how fucking stupid they are.  Broke asses all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ All that is just your wild eyed guess. And I’m not here to do your research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok you idiot I'll do the research and guess what I'm going to fucking find?
> 
> Regression decomposition found that black and Hispanic RNs earned less than whites and Asians, while Asian RNs earned more than white RNs.
> 
> Racial/Ethnic Pay Disparities among Registered Nurses (RNs) in U.S. Hospitals: An Econometric Regression Decomposition
> 
> So I'm glad you saw 50% black nurses.  Do you know why your side says the hospital hired them?  Not because they are good but because they are cheaper.  So in reality your side complains when they see 50% of the nurses are black.  Because blacks only make up 15% of the population.
> 
> P.S.  I remember our hospital would only admit my mom to a hospital in the hood.  We couldn't believe we had to leave our mom/wife with all these black people.  We were scared they were going to abuse her.  You've seen all the horror stories about elderly people like that getting abused right?  Well by the end of her stay we were very close to the people who worked there and felt bad that our first instinct was to be suspecious of them but you know how it is right?  What if one day my mom ended up pregnant?  LOL
> 
> Woman in 14-Year Coma Gives Birth in Arizona
Click to expand...

/——/ I understand your need to keep Blacks on the democRATs plantation with the “Whitie got in for you. You ain’t got no chance to be successful. See that Black doctor and Nuse? They work for minimum wage. You might as well stay home and sell pcp or pot.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Retail clerk.
> 
> 2. Yes, I have a problem with "anti-racism", because it is not actually anti-racism, but more a club to beat white people with.
> 
> 
> 3. You said their experiences were more important when you specify that they need to be validated, while white people have to "check their privilege".
> 
> 4. Your nephews are not privileged. Calling them privileged is disrespecting the work and sacrifices of their parents, who amassed that wealth. My daughter is getting a pretty nice childhood, with some pretty decent advantages. Any fucker that says it is because of the color of her skin, I want to have words with, because they just dismissed TWO lifetimes of hard work and sacrifice from me and my wife!
> 
> 5. Give me an example of when or how you would imagine me "seeing" color.
> 
> 6. Agreed, it's not fair. It is also part of the idea that white people have walk on egg shells and self censor their whole lives, which is highly divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  How do you not see color?
> 
> 4.  If your kids go to school with other kids who's parents own business' or manage business', they are privileged because of the people they associate with.  My cousin got his first job because of my brother.  Should my cousin get offended if someone points out his privilege?  Why is my cousin benefiting from my brothers hard work?  Sounds like he was born into privilege no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
Click to expand...

Good grief..


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
Click to expand...

That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???
Click to expand...

Point is stupid, we didn’t build ghettos. You created them by putting your home on the market because a colored person moved into the neighborhood.

It was you racist conservatives who moved out not us liberals.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is stupid, we didn’t build ghettos. You created them by putting your home on the market because a colored person moved into the neighborhood.
> 
> It was you racist conservatives who moved out not us liberals.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMBO.... Kidding me right ??


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no "winners/losers" in a forum like this, little person.
> 
> I have backed up what I initially stated multiple times from the beginning.....your problem is that it's not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> How much dumber can you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
Click to expand...


EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that. 

Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.

I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.

Too funny.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Get an education you troll. 
On how the New Deal's Public Works Administration led to the creation of segregated ghettos 

Its policy was that public housing could be used only to house people of the same race as the neighborhood in which it was located, but, in fact, most of the public housing that was built in the early years was built in integrated neighborhoods, which they razed and then built segregated public housing in those neighborhoods. So public housing created racial segregation where none existed before. That was one of the chief policies.
Historian Says Don't 'Sanitize' How Our Government Created Ghettos


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. Are you saying that people like me and Seely are not permitted to discuss some topics because of our skin color?
> 
> 
> And if that is NOT what you are saying, then please explain what you did mean by that, because it in no way addressed my post, that you supposedly "replied" to.
> 
> 
> Because seriously, you tried to back up your accusation of racism, (thank you for that) but when you did, I seriously responding, addressing your example.
> 
> 
> But nothing in your post, actually addressed my response. you simply attacked me and seely for daring to discuss a black subculture while having white skin.
> 
> 
> An action, which is ironically far more racist than the one you used as an example of my "racism".
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept the taboo of not being allowed to discuss certain issues, because of my skin color.
> 
> 
> This is ANOTHER way I fight racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
Click to expand...



*All *you have, is that it sounds wrong to you to hear a white man say "ghetto". 


I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I don't know of anything* I *do, in my life, that the color of someone is relevant.
> 
> 
> 4 A. You did not address my points.
> 
> B. Going to the same school as someone is so pretty weak ass "privilege".
> 
> c. You cousin should benefit from yoru brother's hard work, because the fruits of his labor, BELONG to him to do with as he pleases. Being your brother's son, is not a matter of RACE, but of the hard work your brother put in. My skin color is the same as your cousin's, and no one is giving me shit because of it. Or are you telling me that your brother will send me large sums of money? Cause I am willing to admit I am wrong, if you can have him send me a large sum of money as evidence. At least 50k, and i will accept hundreds.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
Click to expand...



I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.


You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
Click to expand...



you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first. 

I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology. 



(no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done shit, and you know it. HOw stupid do you think your fellow lefties are, to believe such shit? Cause someone who would be a willing dupe, is the only type of person that could read your post and believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...



Flustered? What are you talking about?


Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?


You are not making any sense.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is stupid, we didn’t build ghettos. You created them by putting your home on the market because a colored person moved into the neighborhood.
> 
> It was you racist conservatives who moved out not us liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMBO.... Kidding me right ??
Click to expand...


Is that all you can come back with?  Of course you know I'm right.  We were the last whites to move out of the neighborhood in Detroit.  Mainly because we were broke but we know who moved out first.  It was the most racist whites.  And when we moved out to the suburbs we talk among ourselves as to when we left and why.  It was always the Republicans/Conservatives who bragged about moving out first.

And today whites are moving back to Detroit.  It certainly isn't conservatives moving back.  They/you are the most racist whites.  Obvious.

And your reply to my comment was pathetic.  

Are you suggesting it was conservatives/Republican whites who were the last ones to white flight out of Detroit?  That would be HILARIOUS and a lie.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
Click to expand...


No, it was the conservatives/business men/Republicans who moved first.  If they would have stayed put property values wouldn't have gone down.

Next thing you are going to argue is that Archie Bunker wasn't a conservative/Republican.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
Click to expand...


Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood. 

These things you can't deny.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
Click to expand...

/——/ WOWZA you sure know lots of stuff about people you never met. Not too much stereotyping going on in your tiny mind.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 laughs but look who today doesn't mind offending black people by driving around with their confederate flags.  So Republicans, don't give me that shit you aren't the racist whites and somehow try to suggest that us liberals built and want to keep blacks on the plantation.

But there is a lot of truth to what you cons are saying.  There's always a shread of truth to what you guys say.  Do us liberal whites want 15% of our neighborhood to become black?  No we don't.  But neither do Republicans/conservatives.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the conservatives/business men/Republicans who moved first.  If they would have stayed put property values wouldn't have gone down.
> 
> Next thing you are going to argue is that Archie Bunker wasn't a conservative/Republican.
Click to expand...

/——/ “*Next thing you are going to argue is that Archie Bunker wasn't a conservative/Republican.”*
I’m going to argue that Archie Bunker is a fictional character played by an actor who spoke words written by a variety of writers. Learn to separate fiction from reality.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that I care who is watching, what they think or what their political position is?
> 
> In case you were not paying attention, as usual, .there is a self described conservative in this thread who believes that you're a racist as well.
> 
> What you are perceived as,  has nothing to do with being left, right or in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
Click to expand...


Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie". 

In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".

 And you know it.

No need for you to play dumb.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 laughs but look who today doesn't mind offending black people by driving around with their confederate flags.  So Republicans, don't give me that shit you aren't the racist whites and somehow try to suggest that us liberals built and want to keep blacks on the plantation.
> 
> But there is a lot of truth to what you cons are saying.  There's always a shread of truth to what you guys say.  Do us liberal whites want 15% of our neighborhood to become black?  No we don't.  But neither do Republicans/conservatives.


/——/ More stereotyping from the libtards. BTW I never drove around with a confederate flag (which is different from the confederate  battle flag)


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ WOWZA you sure know lots of stuff about people you never met. Not too much stereotyping going on in your tiny mind.
Click to expand...


What do you mean I'm white?  I'm Greek.  I moved from an all black neighborhood to an all white neighborhood.  And I remember our half black buddy would always look so hurt when the little republican raised boys would use the N word around them.  They didn't mean to do it but they heard their dads talking like that and so they copy them.  I remember it always bothered me when these young white boys who missed the days of the confederate flag, because their hick parents moved to Michigan for work but brought their racist beliefs with them.   

And I also noticed the most bigoted people towards people like my immigrant father, were conservative/Republicans.  The boys didn't like my long Greek last name.  I had to beat many conservative racist white boys up because of their ignorant comments.

Please try to convince me those racists I grew up with were liberals.  This I got to hear.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said you can’t say what you want, little victim, but no one said you won’t be told what it means if you and Bobobrainless are really too stupid to realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
Click to expand...




Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not going to send you anything. You aren’t educated. You are not qualified. That’s why every new job went to indians and Chinese. You whites aren’t smart enough. But, if you know someone who is in a position of power and you have the right qualifications, in other words if you know someone, you may get in.
> 
> My cousin got a finance degree. He’s in sales now. He has zero sales experience. His privilege is that he lives in a white society and knows whites who can get him a job. That privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
Click to expand...




Oh, the weepy victim card again.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
Click to expand...

Speaking of my half black buddy in high school. He went to MSU then became a doctor. I’m sure being black helped him get in to both MSU and doctor school. Do you agree with correll that’s bad or wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... I’m sure being black helped him get in to both MSU and doctor school. .....?
Click to expand...



No, you’re not.





“Doctor school”. ....


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the conservatives/business men/Republicans who moved first.  If they would have stayed put property values wouldn't have gone down.
> 
> Next thing you are going to argue is that Archie Bunker wasn't a conservative/Republican.
Click to expand...




I've talked to libs who admit to not wanting to put their children into bad and/or dangerous schools. 


It takes a special kind of stupid, to put your child into danger for political purity.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I made two careers out of taking on challenges that no one else would. There was no or no actually qualified competition. Especially in the better one.
> 
> 
> You are making a lot of claims, that don't jive with my observations, and are doing nothing to back them up, other than repeating them a lot.
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
Click to expand...



I deny them. 

Most racist? LOL!!!!


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think you care because you keep posting, and because you are lying lies, that I am obviously not falling for, thus someone else must be your intended target.
> 
> 
> 2. Lefties like you have won a large part of the argument by defining the rules of the debate. That some conservatives have accepted these twisted and biased rules, is a great victory of your side. Note though that pointing out that someone else shares  your opinion, in no way is an actual defense or support of your opinion. Plenty of bad ideas have been or are very popular. Obviously. YOur pretense otherwise, is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
Click to expand...



1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.

2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd. 

3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you attack someone with as poisonous slander as "Racist" is in our culture, that is not allowing people to say what they want.
> 
> 
> ....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
Click to expand...



ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture. 


That is YOU being racist, not me.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to jump around a lot.
> 
> 
> But I live in the same society and I don't know people that can get me a job. So, it is not about skin color then.
> 
> 
> And black people get jobs they aren't qualified for too, if they know someone, or if the employer is terrified of being sued.  And what more, they often keep them, even if they suck, because of the same.
> 
> 
> Soooooo, that is not white privilege. That is something completely else.
> 
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin? Or that they have to give more, or god forbid, Check their fucking privilege?
> 
> 
> That shit is divisive and inflames racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
Click to expand...



Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".


Saying it does, just undermines your credibility.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
Click to expand...




I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
Click to expand...



Sure you do. You hear a white guy discussing ghetto culture and you go on the attack.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is about skin color because white boys live in the communities where dads have the power to get their kids jobs.
> 
> You are a poor white in a poor white community. White privilege doesn’t happen for every white boy but it happens enough that blacks get the shaft.
> 
> It’s not the most qualified who gets the job it’s the best connections. And unfortunately for blacks we hav most all of the connections.
> 
> Blacks do it too. When it’s a black hiring manager doing the hiring, suddenly it’s black guys who are the most qualified.
> 
> And how do you know a white guy didn’t hire you over a black because you’re white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Please. It’s exactly what you want.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
Click to expand...




.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question stands.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
Click to expand...




Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...





LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.


That is YOU being racist, not me.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You republicans need to make up your minds.  Is this a fair economy that anyone can become successful in?
> 
> I don't think you are capable of empathy.  You seem to be able to feel the struggles poor whites go through but then completely deny that blacks might have it harder than you because most hiring managers are white.  And I've shown you that bias exists.  It's insane to deny it.  But you won't admit it because it's not helping 100% of all white people.
> 
> Howard Stern said something profound about you guys who cry about black pride parades.  You say, "imagine if we had a white pride parade".  Well this weekend they had a gay pride event in Detroit.  So you think we should have a straight pride event?  No, because straights haven't been picked on for hundreds/thousands of years like gays and blacks have.  Well the same goes for white pride.  Every day in America is white pride day.
> 
> At least it is in Alabama
> 
> View attachment 264723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
Click to expand...





 No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
Click to expand...






 Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to answer all of those questions, if you answer mine.
> 
> 
> You even think about how poor whites feel when they are told they have it easy because of their white skin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
Click to expand...




My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.


As you answer NO, to that, then the fact that you attack me for challenging him on that, makes you look quite senseless.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
Click to expand...




Throwing a hissy fit, does not change the fact that you are being racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing a hissy fit, does not change the fact that you are being racist.
Click to expand...





 Go back and read the posts again, little victim bitch. Nobody cares and nobody feels bad for you because of the color of your skin. Now put away the little victim card, little bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the weepy victim card again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.
> 
> 
> ....s.
Click to expand...




 Then take your little racist versus racist purse  fight to the private messages. You’re both a couple of ridiculous racist clowns and hypocrites. Eventually you will most likely fall into each others arms when you realize how much you have in common.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.  

What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do you think blacks feel when they are stuck in high poverty ghettos and guys like you tell them racism doesn't exist in America.
> 
> You poor whites would have a much easier time getting in your car or on a bus and finding a new city/town/state to live in.  Wherever you go chances are at least 70% of the people in the town you go to will be white and won't be prejudice because of the color of your skin.
> 
> So you white boy have zero/no excuse why you are poor.  My grandparents came over here and couldn't even speak the language but their kids and grandkids became very successful in America.  The fact that you are not successful is only your fault.  Do you agree?  If not, who's fault is it?
> 
> I find it funny that during the Bush years, anyone who wasn't successful was responsible for themselves.  That's what Republicans said.  If you were not successful it was your fault.  Go back to school or start your own business is what your side said.  Now you sound very much like the blacks who live in ghettos.  They say it's whitey's fault and you say it's WHO's FAULT?  Unions?  Mexicans?  Liberals and Democrats?  Affirmative Action?
> 
> I'll agree on one thing.  The corporations flooded the market with low wage workers.  This started on Reagan's watch and picked up steam on GW Bush's watch.  I like it that Republicans are even trying to cut down on legal immigration until wages are right.
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
Click to expand...


Did I misspeak?  I don't think I did.  I think that would be the proper way to say it.  Conservatives are the most racist whites I know.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you senselessly rambling about?
> "Intended targets, fellow lefties"?
> 
> You obviously have a psychosis/obsession that causes you to spin left versus right conspiracy theories and insert political positions into nearly every thought.
> 
> It is you who implied that in some  way I am associated  with those that you call "lefties", just because you happen to be dense enough to confuse political beliefs with racial attitudes.
> 
> I merely pointed out that YOU being perceived to be a racist  is obviously not a "left, right or center opinion.
> 
> 
> I  don't need to take sides with anyone else to "defend"  that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.
> 
> 2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd.
> 
> 3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's illegals, immigrants, liberals, soros, progressives, blacks, affirmative action, regulations, obama and clinton's fault.  

You blame everyone but the people who really sold you down the river.  I think it's crazy the GOP can cause a great recession and walk out of it with you convinced it was Democrats fault.  Or the classic, "both sides" fault.  That's what Republicans always say whenever they screw up.  Bush lied us into Iraq?  Yea but Clinton voted for it.  Clinton signed NAFTA?  Forget the fact the GOP invented and defended it and HW Bush was going to sign it into law when he lost his re election.  Forget all that factual history.   Republicans can only remember Clinton signed it.  Forget the details.  Details are lost on Republicans.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the words that so clearly apply hurt you, precious? Do you need to retreat to your safe space and have a good cry?
> 
> Dumbass snowflakes seem to think that free speech means free from consequence or even response.
> 
> Say what you want, and have the balls to stand by it. If you quack like a duck, don’t cry when it is pointed out that you’re a fucking duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
Click to expand...

That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking a completely reasonable question is not playing the "weepy victim card".
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.
> 
> 
> ....s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your little racist versus racist purse  fight to the private messages. You’re both a couple of ridiculous racist clowns and hypocrites. Eventually you will most likely fall into each others arms when you realize how much you have in common.
Click to expand...


You vote for the same politicians he votes for unkotare so stfu


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
Click to expand...


Ah the classic pretending to be colorblind.  What an idiot you are.

Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy.  This is why you don't answer questions.  Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that says the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.

At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing — really taking MLK seriously on his call to judge people on the content of their character rather than the color of their skin. It focuses on commonalities between people, such as their shared humanity.  However, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds on a national or personal level. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.

 In a colorblind society, White people, who are unlikely to experience disadvantages due to race, can effectively ignore racism in American life, justify the current social order, and feel more comfortable with their relatively privileged standing in society.  Remind you of anyone?

Most minorities, however, who regularly encounter difficulties due to race, experience colorblind ideologies quite differently. Colorblindness creates a society that denies their negative racial experiences, rejects their cultural heritage, and invalidates their unique perspectives.

Thus, colorblindness has helped make race into a taboo topic that polite people cannot openly discuss. And if you can't talk about it, you can't understand it, much less fix the racial problems that plague our society.

Many Americans view colorblindness as helpful to people of color by asserting that race does not matter. But in America, most underrepresented minorities will explain that race does matter, as it affects opportunities, perceptions, income, and so much more. When race-related problems arise, colorblindness tends to individualize conflicts and shortcomings, rather than examining the larger picture with cultural differences, stereotypes, and values placed into context. Instead of resulting from an enlightened (albeit well-meaning) position, colorblindness comes from a lack of awareness of racial privilege conferred by Whiteness. White people can guiltlessly subscribe to colorblindness because they are usually unaware of how race affects people of color and American society as a whole.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. It’s exactly what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.
> 
> 
> ....s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your little racist versus racist purse  fight to the private messages. You’re both a couple of ridiculous racist clowns and hypocrites. Eventually you will most likely fall into each others arms when you realize how much you have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You vote for the same politicians he votes for unkotare so stfu
Click to expand...




 You have no idea of anyone I have ever voted for, you illogical douche stain.


----------



## Likkmee

Free shipping


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the classic pretending to be colorblind.  ...
Click to expand...







 I never said that, dick breath.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the classic pretending to be colorblind.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, dick breath.
Click to expand...

OMG it's as if the article was written to address EXACTLY the shit you say 

Let me repeat it because it addresses assholes like you

Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy. This is why you don't ever answer questions. Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that says the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.

At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing.  It focuses on commonalities between people, such as their shared humanity. However, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.

In a colorblind society, White people like you, who are unlikely to experience disadvantages due to race, can effectively ignore racism in American life, justify the current social order, and feel more comfortable with your relatively privileged standing in society.

Most minorities, however, who regularly encounter difficulties due to race, experience colorblind ideologies quite differently. Colorblindness creates a society that denies their negative racial experiences, rejects their cultural heritage, and invalidates their unique perspectives.

Thus, colorblindness has helped make race into a taboo topic that polite people cannot openly discuss. And if you can't talk about it, you can't understand it, much less fix the racial problems that plague our society.

Many Americans view colorblindness as helpful to people of color by asserting that race does not matter. But in America, most underrepresented minorities will explain that race does matter, as it affects opportunities, perceptions, income, and so much more. When race-related problems arise, colorblindness tends to individualize conflicts and shortcomings, rather than examining the larger picture with cultural differences, stereotypes, and values placed into context. Instead of resulting from an enlightened (albeit well-meaning) position, colorblindness comes from a lack of awareness of racial privilege conferred by Whiteness. White people can guiltlessly subscribe to colorblindness because they are usually unaware of how race affects people of color and American society as a whole.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t give a rats ass what color you or anyone else is, little victim. If you quack like a duck, you’ll be identified as a duck. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, little bitch, if someone cares what color your skin is it ain’t me. So shut the fuck up about it already you whiny little victim bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah the classic pretending to be colorblind.  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that, dick breath.
Click to expand...



Not once.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU believe that poor whites should be asked to check their privilege?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.
> 
> 
> ....s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your little racist versus racist purse  fight to the private messages. You’re both a couple of ridiculous racist clowns and hypocrites. Eventually you will most likely fall into each others arms when you realize how much you have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You vote for the same politicians he votes for unkotare so stfu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of anyone I have ever voted for, you illogical douche stain.
Click to expand...

You voted for Trump.  You are against unions even though you are in one and the only reason you make over $65K is because of the union.  You are going to get a pension no matter what, at least you think so, so you have the luxury of voting GOP even though the only reason you can afford a family is us liberals.  

And even with our help you still need a 2nd job stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, little victim. I don’t want you to have to sit at the back of the bus, I don’t want you thrown out of the lunch counter, I don’t want you attacked by police dogs, I don’t want you rejected for housing, I don’t want you to use a separate water cooler or train or school or church. OK, little victim? Does your little victim bitch ass feel safe now? Can you stop crying and whining like a little bitch now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question to Seely was because he was supporting asking poor whites to check their privilege.
> 
> 
> ....s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then take your little racist versus racist purse  fight to the private messages. You’re both a couple of ridiculous racist clowns and hypocrites. Eventually you will most likely fall into each others arms when you realize how much you have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You vote for the same politicians he votes for unkotare so stfu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea of anyone I have ever voted for, you illogical douche stain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  .......d.
Click to expand...



I never said that, you brainless buffoon.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
Click to expand...



Reagan was a massively popular president.











YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him. 





YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOting that I am not falling for your lies, and that you obviously know you are lying, and then speculating on who you are trying to lie to, then,
> 
> 
> is hardly a conspiracy theory, you asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.
> 
> 2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd.
> 
> 3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's illegals, immigrants, liberals, soros, progressives, blacks, affirmative action, regulations, obama and clinton's fault.
> 
> You blame everyone but the people who really sold you down the river.  I think it's crazy the GOP can cause a great recession and walk out of it with you convinced it was Democrats fault.  Or the classic, "both sides" fault.  That's what Republicans always say whenever they screw up.  Bush lied us into Iraq?  Yea but Clinton voted for it.  Clinton signed NAFTA?  Forget the fact the GOP invented and defended it and HW Bush was going to sign it into law when he lost his re election.  Forget all that factual history.   Republicans can only remember Clinton signed it.  Forget the details.  Details are lost on Republicans.
Click to expand...



To address ONE of your points. One of the better ones. 

NAFTA. Yes, Bill Clinton signed it, and took credit for it. I have always admitted that it was more the brainchild of the Republican Congress and the Free Traders that were more responsible for it. 


And as we got to see the results, which as always, were NOT what we were promised by the Free Traders, I grew increasingly unhappy with it, to the the point that when an anti-"Free Trader" came along, I ignored the words of my political leadership, and went with the outsider who was pushing to walk back some of that policy, ie Donald Trump.


If you were to take the time to review my discussions with other republicans during the 2016 campaign you would find that I constantly and regularly addressed the responsibility that the GOP has for the "Free Trade" policies of the last 50 years and their results.



THe rest of your points, are similarly wrong.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Except you have not demonstrated that they "clearly apply" to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have demonstrated that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.
Click to expand...


I know. 


I can only hope that constant repetition will slowly sink in over time.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ DemocRATs built those ghettos for their pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is stupid, we didn’t build ghettos. You created them by putting your home on the market because a colored person moved into the neighborhood.
> 
> It was you racist conservatives who moved out not us liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMBO.... Kidding me right ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you can come back with?  Of course you know I'm right.  We were the last whites to move out of the neighborhood in Detroit.  Mainly because we were broke but we know who moved out first.  It was the most racist whites.  And when we moved out to the suburbs we talk among ourselves as to when we left and why.  It was always the Republicans/Conservatives who bragged about moving out first.
> 
> And today whites are moving back to Detroit.  It certainly isn't conservatives moving back.  They/you are the most racist whites.  Obvious.
> 
> And your reply to my comment was pathetic.
> 
> Are you suggesting it was conservatives/Republican whites who were the last ones to white flight out of Detroit?  That would be HILARIOUS and a lie.
Click to expand...

So you were stuck, and now years later you are mad as hell about it ?????  Ohhhh I see now.  

Well I can't help ya bud, you'll have to deal with them demons on your own.

Now go look at the poor communities all across this land either in real time or in these documentaries, and then look at the homelessness, the drugs, the gangs, the prostitution, the check cashing joints, the liquor stores, the near by abortion clinics, the parks where the drug dealers hang out, the bars on the windows of every home, the trash thrown into the streets, the torn up lottery cards, the brown bagged empty bottles of booze,  the groups with their pants on the ground, the loud cursing rap music or super loud bass thumping as cars ride the streets all times of the day and night, the gangland culture, the no tresspassing signs in every front yard, the status symbol pit bull dogs on thick chains, tennyshoes tied together, and thrown over the power lines signifying territories, graffiti, burgularies, murders, intimidation, loitering, joblessness, uneducated, chaos, confusion, troubles, bad influences, yet you think that people should just stay put, and ignore the writtings on the wall eh ??? 

Sorry you were poor and couldn't get out.

One thing about being poor, and that is that you still have choices and responsibilities in life, and if you make the wrong choices, then don't get mad when no one wants to stick around to absorb those bad choices with you or who ever it might be that had made the bad choices in life.

There will always be choices, and there will always be movement in America by those not sticking around to find out what the choices might be. Alot is at stake, so people try to collect up their things, and move them in order to retain as much value in them as possible. Land values and home values is another area that has suffered greatly due to communities going in the wrong directions over time.

None of this strictly pertains to race, because it goes on in many places across this nation, but stats don't lie about these things in which tells us always that some cultures and their practices are different than others. Nothing wrong with that, as long as it's always respectful and good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Don't be like MarcATL or IM2, next!


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Don't be like MarcATL or IM2, next!



We aren't racists. You're a snowflake that can't face the truth.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
Click to expand...


You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.  

They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.

Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"

So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.

I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet. 

And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.  

Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING is a political "leftist attack on the right" to you......dumbass.. All that one needs to do is read enough of what you post to see that.
> 
> Besides that, whatever you were trying to say was very poorly worded.
> 
> I'm not lying about you, which is what has you so flustered, that you're not making any sense.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.
> 
> 2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd.
> 
> 3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's illegals, immigrants, liberals, soros, progressives, blacks, affirmative action, regulations, obama and clinton's fault.
> 
> You blame everyone but the people who really sold you down the river.  I think it's crazy the GOP can cause a great recession and walk out of it with you convinced it was Democrats fault.  Or the classic, "both sides" fault.  That's what Republicans always say whenever they screw up.  Bush lied us into Iraq?  Yea but Clinton voted for it.  Clinton signed NAFTA?  Forget the fact the GOP invented and defended it and HW Bush was going to sign it into law when he lost his re election.  Forget all that factual history.   Republicans can only remember Clinton signed it.  Forget the details.  Details are lost on Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To address ONE of your points. One of the better ones.
> 
> NAFTA. Yes, Bill Clinton signed it, and took credit for it. I have always admitted that it was more the brainchild of the Republican Congress and the Free Traders that were more responsible for it.
> 
> 
> And as we got to see the results, which as always, were NOT what we were promised by the Free Traders, I grew increasingly unhappy with it, to the the point that when an anti-"Free Trader" came along, I ignored the words of my political leadership, and went with the outsider who was pushing to walk back some of that policy, ie Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> If you were to take the time to review my discussions with other republicans during the 2016 campaign you would find that I constantly and regularly addressed the responsibility that the GOP has for the "Free Trade" policies of the last 50 years and their results.
> 
> 
> 
> THe rest of your points, are similarly wrong.
Click to expand...


Actually when Clinton signed NAFTA he insisted on putting in protections for workers and the environment.  Guess who removed those protections?

HW's son GW did.  That's when companies in the 2000's started racing to go overseas.  As soon as it was allowed.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  Ever hear of white flight?  Who do you think were the first whites to move out of a neighborhood when the first black moved in?  A conservative or liberal?  Be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> That would depend on how the black person' you speak of, otherwise how his character is, and how he conducts his personality to go along with that character to be found within his actions that are taken... They might all (black, white, yellow or red), move if he is bad enough.  The same goes for any bad neighbor in any neighborhood regardless of one's skin color, so what's your point ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point is stupid, we didn’t build ghettos. You created them by putting your home on the market because a colored person moved into the neighborhood.
> 
> It was you racist conservatives who moved out not us liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMBO.... Kidding me right ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you can come back with?  Of course you know I'm right.  We were the last whites to move out of the neighborhood in Detroit.  Mainly because we were broke but we know who moved out first.  It was the most racist whites.  And when we moved out to the suburbs we talk among ourselves as to when we left and why.  It was always the Republicans/Conservatives who bragged about moving out first.
> 
> And today whites are moving back to Detroit.  It certainly isn't conservatives moving back.  They/you are the most racist whites.  Obvious.
> 
> And your reply to my comment was pathetic.
> 
> Are you suggesting it was conservatives/Republican whites who were the last ones to white flight out of Detroit?  That would be HILARIOUS and a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you were stuck, and now years later you are mad as hell about it ?????  Ohhhh I see now.
> 
> Well I can't help ya bud, you'll have to deal with them demons on your own.
> 
> Now go look at the poor communities all across this land either in real time or in these documentaries, and then look at the homelessness, the drugs, the gangs, the prostitution, the check cashing joints, the liquor stores, the near by abortion clinics, the parks where the drug dealers hang out, the bars on the windows of every home, the trash thrown into the streets, the torn up lottery cards, the brown bagged empty bottles of booze,  the groups with their pants on the ground, the loud cursing rap music or super loud bass thumping as cars ride the streets all times of the day and night, the gangland culture, the no tresspassing signs in every front yard, the status symbol pit bull dogs on thick chains, tennyshoes tied together, and thrown over the power lines signifying territories, graffiti, burgularies, murders, intimidation, loitering, joblessness, uneducated, chaos, confusion, troubles, bad influences, yet you think that people should just stay put, and ignore the writtings on the wall eh ???
> 
> Sorry you were poor and couldn't get out.
> 
> One thing about being poor, and that is that you still have choices and responsibilities in life, and if you make the wrong choices, then don't get mad when no one wants to stick around to absorb those bad choices with you or who ever it might be that had made the bad choices in life.
> 
> There will always be choices, and there will always be movement in America by those not sticking around to find out what the choices might be. Alot is at stake, so people try to collect up their things, and move them in order to retain as much value in them as possible. Land values and home values is another area that has suffered greatly due to communities going in the wrong directions over time.
> 
> None of this strictly pertains to race, because it goes on in many places across this nation, but stats don't lie about these things in which tells us always that some cultures and their practices are different than others. Nothing wrong with that, as long as it's always respectful and good.
Click to expand...

Good reply


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *....*
> 
> 
> I refuse to accept your restrictions on what I can say, as a white person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> I can only hope that constant repetition will slowly sink in over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted an article that described people like unkotare perfectly.  They want to pretend they are color blind and they won't answer any questions because they would be forced to address the fact that they aren't really color blind.
> 
> So I can't even have a conversation with the guy.  If he's not going to answer questions like normal people do then it's impossible to solve this.
> 
> Instead he just calls you a racist and changes the subject.  Stop wasting your time with the guy.
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism
> 
> Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy. Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that posits the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.
> 
> At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing however, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds on a national or personal level. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.
> 
> And this is exactly why I say unkotare is a closet racist.  If he won't answer any questions I have to fill in the blanks and based on everything I know about the guy, this is his MO.
Click to expand...


No one is truly “color blind”.


----------



## Unkotare

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want, just don’t cry when you are called out for what you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> I can only hope that constant repetition will slowly sink in over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted an article that described people like unkotare perfectly.  They want to pretend they are color blind and they won't answer any questions because they would be forced to address the fact that they aren't really color blind.
> 
> So I can't even have a conversation with the guy.  If he's not going to answer questions like normal people do then it's impossible to solve this.
> 
> Instead he just calls you a racist and changes the subject.  Stop wasting your time with the guy.
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism
> 
> Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy. Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that posits the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.
> 
> At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing however, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds on a national or personal level. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.
> 
> And this is exactly why I say unkotare is a closet racist.  If he won't answer any questions I have to fill in the blanks and based on everything I know about the guy, this is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is truly “color blind”.
Click to expand...




Well, some people really do suffer from rod monochromacy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
Click to expand...

/——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
Click to expand...


Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.

Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.


----------



## Unkotare

Btw, I don’t live in Detroit.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> I can only hope that constant repetition will slowly sink in over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted an article that described people like unkotare perfectly.  They want to pretend they are color blind and they won't answer any questions because they would be forced to address the fact that they aren't really color blind.
> 
> So I can't even have a conversation with the guy.  If he's not going to answer questions like normal people do then it's impossible to solve this.
> 
> Instead he just calls you a racist and changes the subject.  Stop wasting your time with the guy.
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism
> 
> Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy. Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that posits the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.
> 
> At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing however, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds on a national or personal level. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.
> 
> And this is exactly why I say unkotare is a closet racist.  If he won't answer any questions I have to fill in the blanks and based on everything I know about the guy, this is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is truly “color blind”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people really do suffer from rod monochromacy.
Click to expand...


Thanks for contributing this to the conversation jackass.  

And thanks for telling us you don't live in Detroit.  You are contributing so much to this conversation just like you always do.  LOL


----------



## Unkotare

Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.

Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL you have, is that you don't like it what a guy with white skin discusses ghetto culture.
> 
> 
> That is YOU being racist, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you will ever get out of unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> I can only hope that constant repetition will slowly sink in over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted an article that described people like unkotare perfectly.  They want to pretend they are color blind and they won't answer any questions because they would be forced to address the fact that they aren't really color blind.
> 
> So I can't even have a conversation with the guy.  If he's not going to answer questions like normal people do then it's impossible to solve this.
> 
> Instead he just calls you a racist and changes the subject.  Stop wasting your time with the guy.
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism
> 
> Racial issues are often uncomfortable to discuss and rife with stress and controversy. Many ideas have been advanced to address this sore spot in the American psyche. Currently, the most pervasive approach is known as _colorblindness_. Colorblindness is the racial ideology that posits the best way to end discrimination is by treating individuals as equally as possible, without regard to race, culture, or ethnicity.
> 
> At its face value, colorblindness seems like a good thing however, colorblindness alone is not sufficient to heal racial wounds on a national or personal level. It is only a half-measure that in the end operates as a form of racism.
> 
> And this is exactly why I say unkotare is a closet racist.  If he won't answer any questions I have to fill in the blanks and based on everything I know about the guy, this is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is truly “color blind”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people really do suffer from rod monochromacy.
Click to expand...


Hence the quotes so that someone like you would not make a joke about it. Failed.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.



Nah.  They'll grow up one day and have to face reality.  

Sort of reminds me of the saying 

*If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain*


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
Click to expand...

/——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
Click to expand...


So I'm right.  Thanks.  Because if a corporation tries to raise prices to compensate, the market won't buy it.  So they may have to lower their price to stay in business.  

And that might not mean as big of a bonus for the CEO.

So, lower taxes only means higher bonus' for CEO's.

Now tariff's are a different story.

And for the record, I don't care if corporate taxes do raise prices.  Corporations need to pay their fair share.

Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes

This is more than just a tax cut story. It's about a fundamental shift in power and wealth from average people and the governments they had formed to represent them, to the capture of those governments and economic enslavement of their people by corporate aristocracies.

*Twice as many companies paying zero taxes under Trump tax plan*
The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act lowered the corporate tax rate from 35 percent to 21 percent. In its first year, the number of companies paying no taxes went from 30 to 60.

Did these companies lower prices when they got the tax break?  Nope.  Hell they didn't even hire more/new workers because of it.  They just pocketed the money.

Or, as Glenn Simpson noted in the Wall Street Journal, "General Electric Co., for example, reported paying an effective tax rate of 19% last year on world-wide income, compared with 26% in 2003."

Corporations are taxed because they use public services, and are therefore expected to help pay for them - the same as citizens.

Corporations make use of a work force educated in public schools paid for with tax dollars. They use roads and highways paid for with tax dollars. They use water, sewer, and power and communications rights-of-way paid for with taxes. They demand the same protection from fire and police departments as everybody else, and enjoy the benefits of national sovereignty and the stability provided by the military and institutions like NATO and the United Nations, the same as all residents of democratic nations.

In fact, corporations are heavier users of taxpayer-provided services and institutions than are average citizens. Taxes pay for our court systems, which are most heavily used by corporations to enforce contracts. Taxes pay for our Treasury Department and other governmental institutions which maintain a stable currency essential to corporate activity. Taxes pay for our regulation of corporate activity, from assuring safety in the workplace to a pure food and drug supply to limiting toxic emissions.

Under George W. Bush, the burden of cleaning up toxic wastes produced by corporate activity has largely shifted from polluter-funded Superfund and other programs to taxpayer-funded cleanups (as he did in Texas as governor there before becoming President).

Every year, millions of cases of cancer, emphysema, neurological disorders, and other conditions caused by corporate pollution are paid for in whole or in part by government funded programs fromMedicare to Medicaid to government subsidies of hospitals, universities, and research institutions funded by tax dollars through the NIH and NIMH.

Because it's well understood that corporations use our tax-funded institutions at least as heavily as do citizens, they've traditionally been taxed at similar rates. For example, the top corporate tax rate in the US was 48% during the Carter administration, down from the a peak of 53% during the Eisenhower and Kennedy years.

Today it stands at 35%, but in May of 2001 Bush administration Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neill suggested there should be no corporate income tax whatsoever. This was the opening salvo in a very real war to have working people bear all the costs of the commons and governance, while the wealthy corporate elite derive most of its benefits.

And, as George H.W. Bush pointed out when he was president, this isn't just an American phenomenon. It's a New World Order.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm right.  Thanks.  Because if a corporation tries to raise prices to compensate, the market won't buy it.  So they may have to lower their price to stay in business.
> 
> And that might not mean as big of a bonus for the CEO.
> 
> So, lower taxes only means higher bonus' for CEO's.
> 
> Now tariff's are a different story.
> 
> And for the record, I don't care if corporate taxes do raise prices.  Corporations need to pay their fair share.
> 
> Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> This is more than just a tax cut story. It's about a fundamental shift in power and wealth from average people and the governments they had formed to represent them, to the capture of those governments and economic enslavement of their people by corporate aristocracies.
> 
> *Twice as many companies paying zero taxes under Trump tax plan*
> The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act lowered the corporate tax rate from 35 percent to 21 percent. In its first year, the number of companies paying no taxes went from 30 to 60.
> 
> Did these companies lower prices when they got the tax break?  Nope.  Hell they didn't even hire more/new workers because of it.  They just pocketed the money.
> 
> Or, as Glenn Simpson noted in the Wall Street Journal, "General Electric Co., for example, reported paying an effective tax rate of 19% last year on world-wide income, compared with 26% in 2003."
> 
> Corporations are taxed because they use public services, and are therefore expected to help pay for them - the same as citizens.
> 
> Corporations make use of a work force educated in public schools paid for with tax dollars. They use roads and highways paid for with tax dollars. They use water, sewer, and power and communications rights-of-way paid for with taxes. They demand the same protection from fire and police departments as everybody else, and enjoy the benefits of national sovereignty and the stability provided by the military and institutions like NATO and the United Nations, the same as all residents of democratic nations.
> 
> In fact, corporations are heavier users of taxpayer-provided services and institutions than are average citizens. Taxes pay for our court systems, which are most heavily used by corporations to enforce contracts. Taxes pay for our Treasury Department and other governmental institutions which maintain a stable currency essential to corporate activity. Taxes pay for our regulation of corporate activity, from assuring safety in the workplace to a pure food and drug supply to limiting toxic emissions.
> 
> Under George W. Bush, the burden of cleaning up toxic wastes produced by corporate activity has largely shifted from polluter-funded Superfund and other programs to taxpayer-funded cleanups (as he did in Texas as governor there before becoming President).
> 
> Every year, millions of cases of cancer, emphysema, neurological disorders, and other conditions caused by corporate pollution are paid for in whole or in part by government funded programs fromMedicare to Medicaid to government subsidies of hospitals, universities, and research institutions funded by tax dollars through the NIH and NIMH.
> 
> Because it's well understood that corporations use our tax-funded institutions at least as heavily as do citizens, they've traditionally been taxed at similar rates. For example, the top corporate tax rate in the US was 48% during the Carter administration, down from the a peak of 53% during the Eisenhower and Kennedy years.
> 
> Today it stands at 35%, but in May of 2001 Bush administration Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neill suggested there should be no corporate income tax whatsoever. This was the opening salvo in a very real war to have working people bear all the costs of the commons and governance, while the wealthy corporate elite derive most of its benefits.
> 
> And, as George H.W. Bush pointed out when he was president, this isn't just an American phenomenon. It's a New World Order.
Click to expand...

/----/ *"So I'm right. Thanks. Because if a corporation tries to raise prices to compensate, the market won't buy it."*
No, you're wrong again. If you raise corporate taxes then all corporations face the same cost increases.  If American corporations are hit with high taxes, then the consumer will buy foreign made stuff that costs less. Hence the trade imbalance. 
Are Most Corporate Tax Hikes Passed on to Consumers? - Financial Web
...there are times when a corporation is left with little choice but to increase prices, *and one of the reasons a corporation may consider increasing prices is whenever government entities impose higher tax rates or tax percentages on the corporation and its revenues. *This is because a corporation needs to maintain profits to ensure returns for investors and shareholders as well as meet obligations of the corporation. When taxes impact profits, prices are usually raised to help offset the additional costs of doing business, and the consumer pays a higher price for goods and services at the cash register.


----------



## Unkotare

It’s funny that some people who feel qualified to lecture down to “them” are the same ones who devote their lives to avoiding “them” in every possible way.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
Click to expand...

This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.


----------



## beagle9

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'm right.  Thanks.  Because if a corporation tries to raise prices to compensate, the market won't buy it.  So they may have to lower their price to stay in business.
> 
> And that might not mean as big of a bonus for the CEO.
> 
> So, lower taxes only means higher bonus' for CEO's.
> 
> Now tariff's are a different story.
> 
> And for the record, I don't care if corporate taxes do raise prices.  Corporations need to pay their fair share.
> 
> Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> This is more than just a tax cut story. It's about a fundamental shift in power and wealth from average people and the governments they had formed to represent them, to the capture of those governments and economic enslavement of their people by corporate aristocracies.
> 
> *Twice as many companies paying zero taxes under Trump tax plan*
> The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act lowered the corporate tax rate from 35 percent to 21 percent. In its first year, the number of companies paying no taxes went from 30 to 60.
> 
> Did these companies lower prices when they got the tax break?  Nope.  Hell they didn't even hire more/new workers because of it.  They just pocketed the money.
> 
> Or, as Glenn Simpson noted in the Wall Street Journal, "General Electric Co., for example, reported paying an effective tax rate of 19% last year on world-wide income, compared with 26% in 2003."
> 
> Corporations are taxed because they use public services, and are therefore expected to help pay for them - the same as citizens.
> 
> Corporations make use of a work force educated in public schools paid for with tax dollars. They use roads and highways paid for with tax dollars. They use water, sewer, and power and communications rights-of-way paid for with taxes. They demand the same protection from fire and police departments as everybody else, and enjoy the benefits of national sovereignty and the stability provided by the military and institutions like NATO and the United Nations, the same as all residents of democratic nations.
> 
> In fact, corporations are heavier users of taxpayer-provided services and institutions than are average citizens. Taxes pay for our court systems, which are most heavily used by corporations to enforce contracts. Taxes pay for our Treasury Department and other governmental institutions which maintain a stable currency essential to corporate activity. Taxes pay for our regulation of corporate activity, from assuring safety in the workplace to a pure food and drug supply to limiting toxic emissions.
> 
> Under George W. Bush, the burden of cleaning up toxic wastes produced by corporate activity has largely shifted from polluter-funded Superfund and other programs to taxpayer-funded cleanups (as he did in Texas as governor there before becoming President).
> 
> Every year, millions of cases of cancer, emphysema, neurological disorders, and other conditions caused by corporate pollution are paid for in whole or in part by government funded programs fromMedicare to Medicaid to government subsidies of hospitals, universities, and research institutions funded by tax dollars through the NIH and NIMH.
> 
> Because it's well understood that corporations use our tax-funded institutions at least as heavily as do citizens, they've traditionally been taxed at similar rates. For example, the top corporate tax rate in the US was 48% during the Carter administration, down from the a peak of 53% during the Eisenhower and Kennedy years.
> 
> Today it stands at 35%, but in May of 2001 Bush administration Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neill suggested there should be no corporate income tax whatsoever. This was the opening salvo in a very real war to have working people bear all the costs of the commons and governance, while the wealthy corporate elite derive most of its benefits.
> 
> And, as George H.W. Bush pointed out when he was president, this isn't just an American phenomenon. It's a New World Order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *"So I'm right. Thanks. Because if a corporation tries to raise prices to compensate, the market won't buy it."*
> No, you're wrong again. If you raise corporate taxes then all corporations face the same cost increases.  If American corporations are hit with high taxes, then the consumer will buy foreign made stuff that costs less. Hence the trade imbalance.
> Are Most Corporate Tax Hikes Passed on to Consumers? - Financial Web
> ...there are times when a corporation is left with little choice but to increase prices, *and one of the reasons a corporation may consider increasing prices is whenever government entities impose higher tax rates or tax percentages on the corporation and its revenues. *This is because a corporation needs to maintain profits to ensure returns for investors and shareholders as well as meet obligations of the corporation. When taxes impact profits, prices are usually raised to help offset the additional costs of doing business, and the consumer pays a higher price for goods and services at the cash register.
Click to expand...

It is why we should always be looking at ways to save, control wasteful spending in government, and keep taxes as low as possible as a result of.

Government got to big over the years, and it also got to corrupt while everyone took their eye off of the ball. Time to do the right thing again, and do it for the country as a whole.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.
> 
> 2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd.
> 
> 3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's illegals, immigrants, liberals, soros, progressives, blacks, affirmative action, regulations, obama and clinton's fault.
> 
> You blame everyone but the people who really sold you down the river.  I think it's crazy the GOP can cause a great recession and walk out of it with you convinced it was Democrats fault.  Or the classic, "both sides" fault.  That's what Republicans always say whenever they screw up.  Bush lied us into Iraq?  Yea but Clinton voted for it.  Clinton signed NAFTA?  Forget the fact the GOP invented and defended it and HW Bush was going to sign it into law when he lost his re election.  Forget all that factual history.   Republicans can only remember Clinton signed it.  Forget the details.  Details are lost on Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To address ONE of your points. One of the better ones.
> 
> NAFTA. Yes, Bill Clinton signed it, and took credit for it. I have always admitted that it was more the brainchild of the Republican Congress and the Free Traders that were more responsible for it.
> 
> 
> And as we got to see the results, which as always, were NOT what we were promised by the Free Traders, I grew increasingly unhappy with it, to the the point that when an anti-"Free Trader" came along, I ignored the words of my political leadership, and went with the outsider who was pushing to walk back some of that policy, ie Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> If you were to take the time to review my discussions with other republicans during the 2016 campaign you would find that I constantly and regularly addressed the responsibility that the GOP has for the "Free Trade" policies of the last 50 years and their results.
> 
> 
> 
> THe rest of your points, are similarly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually when Clinton signed NAFTA he insisted on putting in protections for workers and the environment.  Guess who removed those protections?
> 
> HW's son GW did.  That's when companies in the 2000's started racing to go overseas.  As soon as it was allowed.
Click to expand...

Is this why Trump can't stand the Bush's ??? After Trump had an epiphany in life, and he began realizing the bigger picture on America, he then decided to fight to change America back into a power house. Go Trump !!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
Click to expand...

You’re being conned dude.

To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.

All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.

Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.

And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Sad...


Coming from a guy expecting to get a public union teachers pension when you retire.

Why should teachers get that? I won’t stop until teachers unions are crushed like the auto unions. Teachers like you will make $45k and be happy with summers off. But no pensions. 

But you don’t care you’ll get yours right?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
Click to expand...

All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.

Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.

For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.

Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.

This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
Click to expand...


You mean the white racist people.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
Click to expand...

And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
Click to expand...


You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.


----------



## Dale Smith

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
Click to expand...


Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
Click to expand...

Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
Click to expand...

So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.

The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet
Click to expand...

/——-/ And what was Hildabeast’s plan to help the blue collar? 99 weeks of unemployment? Guaranteed income for sitting at home? Would she have written an EO forcing people to save money? What if people had no money to save?


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
Click to expand...




You are one stupid sack of shit,sealy dipshit.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you be honest. Likely 50/50 as to who moved first.
> 
> I've had lib friends admit to "White flight". It takes a real asshole to put their child at risk for political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> (no disrespect to those parent(s) that don't have the ability to move to the suburbs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is another observation I noticed about Republicans/Conservatives in the white suburbs.  They were the most racist even though most of them never even met a black person.  Must be what their parents taught them.  And they were the most freaked out and angry when the first black moved out to our all white neighborhood.
> 
> These things you can't deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> .....
Click to expand...



Dude, I argue with "Free Traders" on this site all the time. 


They can make a good case, based on the good macro economic numbers for their ideological position. 


It is not the case of simple stupidity that you are unfairly painting it as. 



Do you realize that the nomination of Trump was the Republican Party flipping on the issue of "Free Trade"?


Do you realize that if not for the alliance between the lib media and the GOP leadership that we would have done that flip in 1992 with Patrick Buchanan?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flustered? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Sooo, you are you dropping the conspiracy theory nonsense, or are you conflating conspiracy theory to include "political attack"?
> 
> 
> You are not making any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the obvious. It appears to be your belief that anyone who believes you to be a racist/bigot is a so called  "leftie".
> 
> In fact, the majority of your tirades in this forum are about so called "liberals and lefties".
> 
> And you know it.
> 
> No need for you to play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Well, as nothing I ever say is racist, it takes a special kind of stupid to consider me racist, so yes, most of the people that call me racist are lefties. That is not a conspiracy theory. It is just noticing that lefties are stupid that way.
> 
> 2. A lot of my "tirades" on this forum are about liberals and lefties, that is true. It is a political discussion forum. Not sure why you think that is odd.
> 
> 3. Not play dumb? COming from you, that is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's illegals, immigrants, liberals, soros, progressives, blacks, affirmative action, regulations, obama and clinton's fault.
> 
> You blame everyone but the people who really sold you down the river.  I think it's crazy the GOP can cause a great recession and walk out of it with you convinced it was Democrats fault.  Or the classic, "both sides" fault.  That's what Republicans always say whenever they screw up.  Bush lied us into Iraq?  Yea but Clinton voted for it.  Clinton signed NAFTA?  Forget the fact the GOP invented and defended it and HW Bush was going to sign it into law when he lost his re election.  Forget all that factual history.   Republicans can only remember Clinton signed it.  Forget the details.  Details are lost on Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To address ONE of your points. One of the better ones.
> 
> NAFTA. Yes, Bill Clinton signed it, and took credit for it. I have always admitted that it was more the brainchild of the Republican Congress and the Free Traders that were more responsible for it.
> 
> 
> And as we got to see the results, which as always, were NOT what we were promised by the Free Traders, I grew increasingly unhappy with it, to the the point that when an anti-"Free Trader" came along, I ignored the words of my political leadership, and went with the outsider who was pushing to walk back some of that policy, ie Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> If you were to take the time to review my discussions with other republicans during the 2016 campaign you would find that I constantly and regularly addressed the responsibility that the GOP has for the "Free Trade" policies of the last 50 years and their results.
> 
> 
> 
> THe rest of your points, are similarly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually when Clinton signed NAFTA he insisted on putting in protections for workers and the environment.  Guess who removed those protections?
> 
> HW's son GW did.  That's when companies in the 2000's started racing to go overseas.  As soon as it was allowed.
Click to expand...




Countries have been racing to go overseas since the 70s, at least. 


Nafta was a just a part of a larger trade policy. 


 Me and you agree that it needs reversed. I've admitted that it was primarily a Republican idea.



What more do you want from me?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.



They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations. 


Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.


Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.


And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I deny them.
> 
> Most racist? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
Click to expand...



Except that now the Republicans elected someone to walk those policies back and the dems are the ones fighting that.


----------



## Meathead

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Stopping the Jussie Smollettes of the world would be the first step.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
Click to expand...



The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.


Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
Click to expand...



You really  are one  stupid motherfucker, sealydouche. You wander through life as a clueless dope.


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
Click to expand...



Sealydouche SEZ??? "Dale, what are you doin'? You should be votin' leftard like I do if you want to be 
virtuous! "

Sorry, Sealydouche,but I would slit the throat of a leftard before I would ever support one. Just the thought of being a leftard makes me want to throw up in my mouth. Those of your ilk absolutely sicken me.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
Click to expand...




 Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ And what was Hildabeast’s plan to help the blue collar? 99 weeks of unemployment? Guaranteed income for sitting at home? Would she have written an EO forcing people to save money? What if people had no money to save?
Click to expand...


If you are saving enough to retire, then by all means vote Republican.  I won't even though I'm saving enough.  But if you are a greedy evil prick who doesn't care about the middle class then go for it.  If you are not saving enough then you should have voted for Hildabest, because Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.

I'll tell you what she wouldn't have done.  She wouldn't have tried to do away with pre existing conditions.

And you guys said the same thing about Obama.  You said he let down the blacks.  That's nonsense.  Every poor black person got Obamacare for their kids.

Every policy the GOP has put forward since Reagan has made the middle class poorer and has made the rich richer.   They have shifted the tax burden more onto us.  

Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes

Their corporations are the ones hiring illegals 

Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"

They promoted buying cheap from China and Walmart

They drove our highest paying jobs overseas.  UNIONS.

No coincidence that the middle class has been falling apart ever since guys like Reagan and Jack Welch waged war on labor.

They broke the social contract companies had with workers.  It was great for GE but not good for the middle class.  And now GE doesn't even pay taxes.  

You're an idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

If this is happening and you, the middle class, are not saving enough to retire, then America is not great again.  Study finds gap between rich and poor growing regionally too


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealydouche SEZ??? "Dale, what are you doin'? You should be votin' leftard like I do if you want to be
> virtuous! "
> 
> Sorry, Sealydouche,but I would slit the throat of a leftard before I would ever support one. Just the thought of being a leftard makes me want to throw up in my mouth. Those of your ilk absolutely sicken me.
Click to expand...


I feel the same way about cons.  Even though I'm rich enough to vote con I could never.

Just like you aren't rich enough to vote Con but you do because of social wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism.

You actually sabotage your own financial best interests because of your ignorance.  Sad.


----------



## Unkotare

Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.


How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?


----------



## sealybobo

Dale Smith said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really  are one  stupid motherfucker, sealydouche. You wander through life as a clueless dope.
Click to expand...


I'm a pretty successful clueless dope.

I forgive rich people for being arrogant/ignorant assholes because it's in their financial best interests but I can't stand stupid poor people who vote Republican.

I get why Ben Carson votes GOP.  But you?  I don't get it.  Broke ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.
> 
> 
> How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?



I vote for the part that wants to shrink income inequality.  You vote for the GOP which is the party that makes the middle class and poor poorer so they can make the rich richer.

They want to do away with your pension and union unkotare.  That would lower their taxes (make them richer) and make you poorer, you stupid fuck.  Geez


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
Click to expand...


I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.  

Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?

Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.

Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.

Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.

"When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.

Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."

Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.

Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."

In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.

In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.

Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.

Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"

We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.

Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?  

This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!

We should ask the judge why he does this




Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to take the prize for the rant of the year award. .. LOL. So many variables in what you attempt to sum up as your understanding of current events, past events, and political life in the last 30 years, and yet the merit system again gets totally lost along the way. It's not a zero sum game, and there is always room to improve things, but the American voter has got to be honest, involved, and educated enough to understand the issues facing them always. People are finally awake after Trump has awoken them, and that scares the crap out of alot of the establishment types, and it really worries the corrupt establishment types.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ And what was Hildabeast’s plan to help the blue collar? 99 weeks of unemployment? Guaranteed income for sitting at home? Would she have written an EO forcing people to save money? What if people had no money to save?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are saving enough to retire, then by all means vote Republican.  I won't even though I'm saving enough.  But if you are a greedy evil prick who doesn't care about the middle class then go for it.  If you are not saving enough then you should have voted for Hildabest, because Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.
> 
> I'll tell you what she wouldn't have done.  She wouldn't have tried to do away with pre existing conditions.
> 
> And you guys said the same thing about Obama.  You said he let down the blacks.  That's nonsense.  Every poor black person got Obamacare for their kids.
> 
> Every policy the GOP has put forward since Reagan has made the middle class poorer and has made the rich richer.   They have shifted the tax burden more onto us.
> 
> Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Their corporations are the ones hiring illegals
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> They promoted buying cheap from China and Walmart
> 
> They drove our highest paying jobs overseas.  UNIONS.
> 
> No coincidence that the middle class has been falling apart ever since guys like Reagan and Jack Welch waged war on labor.
> 
> They broke the social contract companies had with workers.  It was great for GE but not good for the middle class.  And now GE doesn't even pay taxes.
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

/——*/ “Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.”*
Yeah, 60 years of the Great Society and the transfer of ten trillion in wealth from the producers to the non producers and we have as many poor as ever. That’s because you Progs need a permanent underclass that depends on Government assistances. Inner city schools are broken, democRAT controlled inner cities are a disaster but WOWZA you democRATs CARE about the poor.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.
> 
> 
> How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the part that wants to shrink income inequality.  You vote for the GOP which is the party that makes the middle class and poor poorer so they can make the rich richer.
> 
> They want to do away with your pension and union unkotare.  That would lower their taxes (make them richer) and make you poorer, you stupid fuck.  Geez
Click to expand...

/——/ So take half of your income and give it to a poor person who has no job. Instant income equality. Problem solved.


----------



## Unkotare

Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealydouche SEZ??? "Dale, what are you doin'? You should be votin' leftard like I do if you want to be
> virtuous! "
> 
> Sorry, Sealydouche,but I would slit the throat of a leftard before I would ever support one. Just the thought of being a leftard makes me want to throw up in my mouth. Those of your ilk absolutely sicken me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about cons.  Even though I'm rich enough to vote con I could never.
> 
> Just like you aren't rich enough to vote Con but you do because of social wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> You actually sabotage your own financial best interests because of your ignorance.  Sad.
Click to expand...

/——-/ “*Even though I'm rich enough to vote con I could never.”*
What a stupid Strawman argument. A wealth test to vote Conservative- you jackass.


----------



## Unkotare

Even the little internet clownfish who swim in such a tiny bird feeder that the think they are sharks would never give up a penny of their own money without a crowbar, and the closest they ever get to the people they pretend to care about is putting up their windows as fast as they can when they turn their Prius down the ‘wrong’ road.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ And what was Hildabeast’s plan to help the blue collar? 99 weeks of unemployment? Guaranteed income for sitting at home? Would she have written an EO forcing people to save money? What if people had no money to save?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are saving enough to retire, then by all means vote Republican.  I won't even though I'm saving enough.  But if you are a greedy evil prick who doesn't care about the middle class then go for it.  If you are not saving enough then you should have voted for Hildabest, because Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.
> 
> I'll tell you what she wouldn't have done.  She wouldn't have tried to do away with pre existing conditions.
> 
> And you guys said the same thing about Obama.  You said he let down the blacks.  That's nonsense.  Every poor black person got Obamacare for their kids.
> 
> Every policy the GOP has put forward since Reagan has made the middle class poorer and has made the rich richer.   They have shifted the tax burden more onto us.
> 
> Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Their corporations are the ones hiring illegals
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> They promoted buying cheap from China and Walmart
> 
> They drove our highest paying jobs overseas.  UNIONS.
> 
> No coincidence that the middle class has been falling apart ever since guys like Reagan and Jack Welch waged war on labor.
> 
> They broke the social contract companies had with workers.  It was great for GE but not good for the middle class.  And now GE doesn't even pay taxes.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——*/ “Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.”*
> Yeah, 60 years of the Great Society and the transfer of ten trillion in wealth from the producers to the non producers and we have as many poor as ever. That’s because you Progs need a permanent underclass that depends on Government assistances. Inner city schools are broken, democRAT controlled inner cities are a disaster but WOWZA you democRATs CARE about the poor.
Click to expand...

We had the greatest middle class but the rich have been tearing us apart the last 4 decades. 

Yes, after 4 decades of class Warfare on the middle class and poor and bush Great Recession we have too many poor people. America is not even close to great again despite this great economy


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.
> 
> 
> How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the part that wants to shrink income inequality.  You vote for the GOP which is the party that makes the middle class and poor poorer so they can make the rich richer.
> 
> They want to do away with your pension and union unkotare.  That would lower their taxes (make them richer) and make you poorer, you stupid fuck.  Geez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So take half of your income and give it to a poor person who has no job. Instant income equality. Problem solved.
Click to expand...

No one said income equality. We said stop the growing income inequality.

You republicans are doing one thing to lower income inequality or the widening gap. You’re kicking out illegals when you catch them. This isn’t working because you guys won’t go after illegal employers who are employing the ones still here. Go get em


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.


It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.

We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.

And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sealydouche SEZ??? "Dale, what are you doin'? You should be votin' leftard like I do if you want to be
> virtuous! "
> 
> Sorry, Sealydouche,but I would slit the throat of a leftard before I would ever support one. Just the thought of being a leftard makes me want to throw up in my mouth. Those of your ilk absolutely sicken me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about cons.  Even though I'm rich enough to vote con I could never.
> 
> Just like you aren't rich enough to vote Con but you do because of social wedge issues like god, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> You actually sabotage your own financial best interests because of your ignorance.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ “*Even though I'm rich enough to vote con I could never.”*
> What a stupid Strawman argument. A wealth test to vote Conservative- you jackass.
> View attachment 265175
Click to expand...

If you are a public school teacher or auto union member you have no business financially voting against yourself. Amirite?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.
> 
> We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.
> 
> And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk
Click to expand...



Who is “us”? It’s clear who you consider “them.”


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.
> 
> We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.
> 
> And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? It’s clear who you consider “them.”
Click to expand...

When they ask if we should raise taxes to fund public schools, who usually votes in favor of that stupid?

All the teacher strikes around the country this year, which party did not want to give teachers raises stupid?

Which party wanted to make changes to your pensions stupid?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.
> 
> We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.
> 
> And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? It’s clear who you consider “them.”
Click to expand...

.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.
> 
> We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.
> 
> And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? It’s clear who you consider “them.”
Click to expand...

Dumb ass here can feel safe because he’s secure working in a liberal New England state where they probably won’t mess with your pensions but republicans do in one state Is a blueprint for what they want to do to you too eventually. God that would be great. You like working let’s see how you like working at 70 because you can’t afford to retire


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.
> 
> 
> How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?


.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not us who cry when our taxes are raised.
> 
> We just point out that if you didn’t give the rich unfair tax breaks you wouldn’t be raising our taxes to make up for it.
> 
> And you’re a public school teacher in a union and getting a pension when you retire. Easy for you to talk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “us”? It’s clear who you consider “them.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Exactly. Best post from you all year


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.


.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

How are you different than the average teacher that you work with who votes democrat? You’re all socialists depended on the tax payers for your income


----------



## Unkotare

Your average democrat will never part from a penny that didn’t come out of someone else’s pocket, and has never broken a sweat on behalf of the ‘ideas’ they like to congratulate each other about at cocktail parties.[


----------



## Unkotare

Apparently some people think the best way to stop racism is by gassing on about socialist nonsense and democrat fantasies of class warfare.


How many of these big mouths ever have or ever will actually DO anything to make things better?


----------



## Dale Smith

sealybobo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the white racist people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO!!!!! How about I don't want to align myself with commies, queers, transgendered freaks and pedophiles and illegals that have no clue on how to use indoor plumbing, that are poorly skilled and poorly educated. I would NEVER align myself with the likes of you and just the thought of us both being on "team leftard"  makes me want to spew chunks. The odds are much better  of me  slitting the throat of a leftard than they would ever be of me voting for one.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
Click to expand...

Why do you ask ????? I think you know why.

30 years of brainwashing this country in the wrong way's is the exact reason why we see so much bad these days. We have the results right there in our stats and documents, yet politicians working the systems for their self interest, and groups ignoring the bad within their groups has compounded these issues tremendously to date. Too many people standing up for bad character these day's, and it is showing badly in the results of it all.

Can you imagine reporting a crime, only to be faced by the criminal wanting to get vengence weeks later due the revolving door ??  Kind of takes the wind out of the sails of the good Samaritan's, and lead's to total anarchy, lawlessness, and chaos over time.

How pathetic a nation have we become these days ? Seriously pathetic is what I'm seeing to date.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
Click to expand...



You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one. 



You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.



The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity. 


They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so once again here we have the real racist speaking (IM2)... Could you drop your racism for a day maybe ????? Never happen  eh ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
Click to expand...




I agree that that question should be asked. 


But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?


Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the racist. When you drop your racism, I'll drop my opposition to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
Click to expand...


That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.  

Why don't people realize that Republicans suck?  I think they realize this but they've been convinced that the Democrats are no better and that voting doesn't matter.  They don't realize the GOP is the party of income inequality.  So how do they con you into voting for them?  You tell me.  I think it's god gays guns and racism.

Plus, it's not so much voters who are stupid.  People who vote Republican tend to be more successful people.  They show up and vote every 2 years for the status quo because they like the way things are.  So to them the politicians aren't doing such a horrible job.

And it's not that the poor are electing people who are doing a horrible job.  They have been convinced by your side that voting doesn't matter.  So usually the only time your side wins is when there is low voter turnout.  Trump being the exception.  He got a lot of blue collar to show up for him.  

Just remember this.  America is not even close to being great again for blue collar or the middle class.  Things aren't even close to being as good as they were when America was great.  Not for the masses.  They aren't even saving enough for retirement.  This generation is expected to do worse than their parents.  

The poor fucked up by voting for Reagan and then Bush 1.  Then they fucked up by not voting for Gore or Kerry.  Then they fucked up again by voting for Trump.  

The masses have a very short memory.  How could after 8 great years of Clinton could America go back to a Bush after his dad was made into a 1 term president?  Did they really forget in 8 years how bad his father was?


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno

I know one thing.... you're not going to end racism the way the Left is going about it. All they've done is cause more racial tension and animosity. 

That might have been the goal all along...seems the Left WANTS their political opposition to be white supremacists. They call conservative  Jews "Nazis" ffs.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a liar.  All the racist dads in my neighborhood loved Reagan and hated blacks.  These are the idiots who belonged to unions, had job security, were paid amazingly well, were going to get pensions after 30 years of service.  These should be liberal Democrats but they were conservative white republican men.  Why?  God, Gays, Guns and Racism.  This is how the GOP got middle class whites to vote for them.
> 
> What makes me sick is that these men knew they were going to get their pensions so they could afford to sell the rest of us out.  This was one reason why I was sort of hoping the Big 3 would have all gone bankrupt.  Fuck all those idiots who voted for Bush/Trump/Rick Snyder.  They deserve to have those pensions cut in half.  And you will deserve it when one day they make drastic cuts to your social security.  In fact I will defend them for doing it because, "hey, we're broke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
Click to expand...

only costs, not savings, are overhead and passed on to the consumer?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
Click to expand...




What lies?


----------



## Cellblock2429

danielpalos said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was a massively popular president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu dont' agree with those that supported Reagan. Understand that you do not really grasp why we supported him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu were beaten up by black kids for being white. If you had children would you send them to a school where you knew that they would be beaten up for being white by blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only costs, not savings, are overhead and passed on to the consumer?
Click to expand...

/——/ Want to rephrase the question so it makes sense?


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only costs, not savings, are overhead and passed on to the consumer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Want to rephrase the question so it makes sense?
Click to expand...


In other words the corporation doesn't pass the savings on to you when they get a tax break.  But if you raise their taxes they pass the costs on to you.  

And that's ok really because a company can charge as much as they want or as much as they think they can get away with charging.  If we won't buy it they'll have to lower their price.

And maybe we don't tax necessities like car manufacturers or oil companies and hospitals.  We want to help them keep costs down.  But I don't give a fuck if Subway can't afford to pay their taxes.  Tubbys can.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re being conned dude.
> 
> To me it all comes down to this. Are you saving enough to retire at 67? Most Americans are not. Our parents did. Our grandparents did. But are we? No we are not. The FACT is most Americans are suddenly doing worse than their parents did. Now I know you’ll want to blame American workers but the fact is the middle class is shrinking and struggling. Again, a fact. And trump hasn’t changed that. In fact his policies have further widened the gap between the rich and poor. Another thing you deny is a problem.
> 
> All the reasons the middle class has gotten poorer and the rich got richer are because of republican policies. Tax breaks to the rich and corporations, jobs Americans won’t do, buying from China and Walmart, anti union, out of control ceo pay. You deny class warfare exists while the middle class is losing.
> 
> Yes, I think I sum it all up pretty good.
> 
> And I’m not crying for me. I don’t think republicans help me but I am not nearly as poor as the rest of you. 48, no kids, $100k income, home on a lake paid off, saving a lot in 401k, no debt. I’ll be ok when republicans cut our social security and Medicaid, idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> All caused by the Demon-crats... The republicans/conservatives/Christian's just began disconnecting from main stream society over time, and next came the huge flight from any governance or governing by the Demon-crats over the years.
> 
> Demon-crats  caused the republicans/conservatives/Christian's to circle the wagons, and to stand off from engaging further in their Anti-republican/conservative/Christian climate that was being created by those Demon-crats.
> 
> For a uniting to take place in society, there has to be a theme that is compatible for all to unite under. That theme was ruined by the Demon-crats in my honest opinion.
> 
> Now the backing out of society for far two long (creating smaller yet new societies within the bigger society), was the wrong thing to do over time. It's like pushing people into a corner until those people have had enough. Next the people come out swinging.
> 
> This is what has happened under Trump. The people were being pushed to far for too long, and they elected Trump to come out swinging for them. Respect for this countries institution's, education, economy, and culture must be revived (MAGA), before positive huge long term investments return again.  We must demand respect in anything we do, and we must give respect where it is warranted or merited.  No other way to go about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let’s see if trump delivers for blue collar. Ultimately they are still struggling and not saving enough. Maga? Not yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ And what was Hildabeast’s plan to help the blue collar? 99 weeks of unemployment? Guaranteed income for sitting at home? Would she have written an EO forcing people to save money? What if people had no money to save?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are saving enough to retire, then by all means vote Republican.  I won't even though I'm saving enough.  But if you are a greedy evil prick who doesn't care about the middle class then go for it.  If you are not saving enough then you should have voted for Hildabest, because Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.
> 
> I'll tell you what she wouldn't have done.  She wouldn't have tried to do away with pre existing conditions.
> 
> And you guys said the same thing about Obama.  You said he let down the blacks.  That's nonsense.  Every poor black person got Obamacare for their kids.
> 
> Every policy the GOP has put forward since Reagan has made the middle class poorer and has made the rich richer.   They have shifted the tax burden more onto us.
> 
> Nobles Need Not Pay Taxes
> 
> Their corporations are the ones hiring illegals
> 
> Reclaiming the Issues: "It's an Illegal Employer Problem"
> 
> They promoted buying cheap from China and Walmart
> 
> They drove our highest paying jobs overseas.  UNIONS.
> 
> No coincidence that the middle class has been falling apart ever since guys like Reagan and Jack Welch waged war on labor.
> 
> They broke the social contract companies had with workers.  It was great for GE but not good for the middle class.  And now GE doesn't even pay taxes.
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——*/ “Democrats are the only party that cares about the poor and middle class.”*
> Yeah, 60 years of the Great Society and the transfer of ten trillion in wealth from the producers to the non producers and we have as many poor as ever. That’s because you Progs need a permanent underclass that depends on Government assistances. Inner city schools are broken, democRAT controlled inner cities are a disaster but WOWZA you democRATs CARE about the poor.
Click to expand...

political solutions are not the same as economic solutions.  

besides, our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror also cost trillions, solve nothing, and lead to greater inequality.

the right wing only complains about the Poor.


----------



## Cellblock2429

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only costs, not savings, are overhead and passed on to the consumer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Want to rephrase the question so it makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words the corporation doesn't pass the savings on to you when they get a tax break.  But if you raise their taxes they pass the costs on to you.
> 
> And that's ok really because a company can charge as much as they want or as much as they think they can get away with charging.  If we won't buy it they'll have to lower their price.
> 
> And maybe we don't tax necessities like car manufacturers or oil companies and hospitals.  We want to help them keep costs down.  But I don't give a fuck if Subway can't afford to pay their taxes.  Tubbys can.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Thanks for clarification. A corporation has the freedom to do with their money as they see fit including lowering costs, salary increases, purchasing capital equipment, paying down debt or any combination. And it varies from company to company. There is no one size fits all answer for you.


----------



## danielpalos

Cellblock2429 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor and middle class fans of Reagan didn't realize that he is the reason the middle class is struggling today.  Him and that party he belongs to.
> 
> They've been cutting down on the New Deal for decades.  They've been driving our highest paid jobs overseas for decades.  They even sold you on the idea.  They demonized the unions.  Sure the unions are corrupt but so are the corporations they work for.  But you sided with the corporations not the workers.
> 
> Here is how stupid you American's are.  Instead of looking at how good union workers had it and saying, "hey I want that too", instead you saw how good they had it and said "if I don't have it that good, neither should they"
> 
> So guess the fuck what?  None of you have it that good anymore.
> 
> I told people for years I would probably do better in an every man for himself society.  Well turns out I was right.  I make around $90K and everyone else in my office makes between $40K and $80K.  And very few make $80K.  So my office is the perfect example of America.  Very few blacks get hired here.  The guys making the least couldn't possibly raise a family on their wages, or save what they need to be saving for retirement.  No pensions are coming.  The people who make more than $50K have kids and a spouse working and still they are barely making ends meet.
> 
> And then you went and gave the corporations tax breaks so they don't pay taxes anymore.  This is going to shift the tax burden more onto us.  So just like Reagan, some of you love Trump, because you don't know the harm his policies are going to cause down the road.  Instead you are putting all your hopes into the idea that hes' going to lower immigration until wages come back up.  Up to what?  Even though wages are up, most of you are still struggling.  And with cuts to social security that are sure to come, you're going to be doing even worse in the future.
> 
> Congrats you American idiots.  You got conned by Bush and now Trump. You don't like Hillary?  Good!  Die fucking broke.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Hey shyt for brains. Cutting corporate taxes results in lower consumer prices. When you raise corporate taxes, it’s treated as overhead and passed on to the consumer in the form of higher prices. It’s a cascade effect since it affects every company that touches the product from manufacture to delivery. And corporate taxes were not eliminated just lowered to be competitive to other countries. You dummy. BTW no one was forced to quit the unions. People quit whenever they get the opportunity. Numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me that corporations lowered their prices after Trump's tax cuts.  If you can't then stfu.  Corporations will charge whatever the market will bare.
> 
> Instead corporations took those tax breaks and gave them to the CEO, VP's and shareholders.  Consumers still pay the same, shyt for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ I don’t have to show you shyt. Taxes are part of a corporation‘s over head and just like the light and water bill, it’s built into the cost to consumers. They are free to spend the savings anyway they want and no two corporations are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only costs, not savings, are overhead and passed on to the consumer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Want to rephrase the question so it makes sense?
Click to expand...

you are implying corporations only pass on costs not savings to consumers.


----------



## danielpalos

...enforce the law.  Equal protection of the law, is the law.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are one of the biggest racists here and you prove it on a nearly daily basis. Do you REALLY believe that you have posted ANYTHING here that gives anyone a pause for thought? You carry this huge chip on your shoulder and use this forum to vent your anger. It seems to me that the only way one can prove themselves to not be "racist" is to agree with your fool-fueled rants and promise to vote "demcrat". I am anything but a racist but I wouldn't vote for a DNC sponsored commie even with a gun pointed at my head. Etch that in stone and commit it to memory.
> 
> 
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
Click to expand...



Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.


But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
Click to expand...





That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you vote for the party that denies the system is rigged for blacks but trump got you dopes to show up and vote because he told you the system is rigged and unfair towards whites.
> 
> The truth is the republicans don’t care what color you are. If you are poor or middle class you are an expense not an asset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
Click to expand...


This isn't the one but 

The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.

At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.

At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.  

Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”

In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.

In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
Click to expand...



Interesting, and informative.


How do you see that relating to the question as to why people ill served by their elected officials, keep re-electing them?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.
Click to expand...



So, this is just you playing little victim again, crying because you have to hear what you are.

Most of the kids won’t have to worry about that because they won’t be paranoid racists like you.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is just you playing little victim again, crying because you have to hear what you are.
> 
> Most of the kids won’t have to worry about that because they won’t be paranoid racists like you.
Click to expand...



When normal people and normal behavior can be falsely labeled "racist" by people like you, there is nothing that can be done to fight against "Racism" because "Racism" will always be there, because it is too easy at way to marginalize people and ideas you don't like.


That you pretended to think that I was just "playing the victim" and addressed that strawman, instead of my actual point, 


you just demonstrated how the Race Card tactic is so difficult to counter. 


My point stands. Until we, as a society, find a way to shut down that shit, we will be constantly divided by people like you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Correll said:


> When normal people and normal behavior can be falsely labeled "racist" by people like you, there is nothing that can be done to fight against "Racism" because "Racism" will always be there, because it is too easy at way to marginalize people and ideas you don't like.


Yes.  I'm not _trying_ to be racist.  It's just a natural talent.



There are things we do that are unintentionally "oppressive" but it's more about breaking down old stereotypes by progress, rather than trying to artificially change attitudes.


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans are the lesser evil when it comes to the racial bias in the system against whites.
> 
> 
> Sometimes republicans judges do rule against the more blatant discrimination that dem appointed judges are fine with. For one big example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
Click to expand...

it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is just you playing little victim again, crying because you have to hear what you are.
> 
> Most of the kids won’t have to worry about that because they won’t be paranoid racists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> That you pretended to think that I was just "playing the victim" ......
Click to expand...



You have obviously and repeatedly been playing the victim as hard as you can. Start being honest.


----------



## Correll

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When normal people and normal behavior can be falsely labeled "racist" by people like you, there is nothing that can be done to fight against "Racism" because "Racism" will always be there, because it is too easy at way to marginalize people and ideas you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I'm not _trying_ to be racist.  It's just a natural talent.
> 
> 
> 
> There are things we do that are unintentionally "oppressive" but it's more about breaking down old stereotypes by progress, rather than trying to artificially change attitudes.
Click to expand...



Most of the attempts at "progress" today, are actually moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a point. In my reply, I addressed it, and gave my opinion on why your solution was not a  good one.
> 
> 
> 
> You, in your "reply" expressed your opinion, but the only "support" you gave it, was a number of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids will NOT "move on", while we let people like you, demonize and vilify them for simply engaging in normal, healthy discussion or activity.
> 
> 
> They will be drawn into the same doomed situation by the same lies that you are telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is just you playing little victim again, crying because you have to hear what you are.
> 
> Most of the kids won’t have to worry about that because they won’t be paranoid racists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> That you pretended to think that I was just "playing the victim" ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously and repeatedly been playing the victim as hard as you can. Start being honest.
Click to expand...




Good thing you cut the majority of my post, or your attempt to lie about what I said, would have looked pretty stupid. 


THe fact that you had to do that, and then lie by pretending that I did not say so much more than you pretended in your response, 


How can that not be a red flag to you, that your position is wrong?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That some random word or action, that someone like you decides is "racist" is actually racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is just you playing little victim again, crying because you have to hear what you are.
> 
> Most of the kids won’t have to worry about that because they won’t be paranoid racists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> That you pretended to think that I was just "playing the victim" ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously and repeatedly been playing the victim as hard as you can. Start being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post attempt to lie.  The fact that I did not say more can be a red flag
Click to expand...


He does that all the time.  He refuses to have a normal conversation or address the real meat and potatoes in your arguments.  

I cut up your post like he does.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
Click to expand...


He has a point Correll.  Black people are certainly not holding me back but then again I have a college degree and a skill that employers will pay more to have.  

If you don't have a marketable skill then you should expect to be just like everyone else in America.  Unable to save for retirement.  Unable to come up with $400 in an emergency.  Working 2 jobs.  

This reminds me of the security guards in Detroit who patrol billionaire Dan Gilbert's properties.  They want him to pay them $15 hr.  Of course Dan Gilbert doesn't want to pay $15 hr.

Well same goes for your job Correll.  Republicans don't want to pay more they are looking for ways to pay less.  Maybe you and the black Detroit security guards should get together and start a union like the one unkotare belongs to.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids today are generally better about the racial nonsense than previous generations.
> 
> Maybe they are the ones to answer the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be in the same boat as the last 3 or 4 generations.
> 
> 
> Raised indoctrinated in not being racist and then when they get to the age of having political interests, being viciously attacked as racist if they dare want their political interests represented in policy.
> 
> 
> Unless they are not white. THE not white kids will be told to consider any attempt by their white friends to have their interests represented to be racism, and to turn on their friends.
> 
> 
> And the discussion then will be how can we increase indoctrination of our young to avoid such horrible "racism"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the boo-hoo it’s so hard to be a white man in America nonsense. Stop your bitching and go out in the world and do something good...while the kids Move ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a point Correll.  Black people are certainly not holding me back but then again I have a college degree and a skill that employers will pay more to have.
> 
> If you don't have a marketable skill then you should expect to be just like everyone else in America.  Unable to save for retirement.  Unable to come up with $400 in an emergency.  Working 2 jobs.
> 
> This reminds me of the security guards in Detroit who patrol billionaire Dan Gilbert's properties.  They want him to pay them $15 hr.  Of course Dan Gilbert doesn't want to pay $15 hr.
> 
> Well same goes for your job Correll.  Republicans don't want to pay more they are looking for ways to pay less.  Maybe you and the black Detroit security guards should get together and start a union like the one unkotare belongs to.
Click to expand...




He made a post, making the fairly standard point that the way to fight racism, is to teach the next generation to not be racist.


I made the counterpoint, that that would NOT work, because the mechanism of racism and division today is more of people like him, smearing good people as "racist" for doing something, like, using the word "ghetto" properly in a sentence, and thus dividing US and fostering hate.



His response was to ignore what I actually said, and address a strawman, that I did NOT make in my post.


My point stands. We cannot fight racism, if we are going to allow false accusations of racism to flourish.


I am happy to discuss wages and various strategies for that policy issue, but not as a way to change the subject to avoid the thread topic.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

sealybobo said:


> He refuses ................
> ....meat.........
> 
> 
> I cut up  ..................... does.


Thus explaining your bone of contention .


----------



## sealybobo

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He refuses ................
> ....meat.........
> 
> 
> I cut up  ..................... does.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus explaining your bone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My bone?


----------



## Unkotare

What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.


----------



## Taz

Best way to stop racism is to teach black people proper English.


----------



## beagle9

danielpalos said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to change the subject for a second.  The other day a Republican here said that crime wouldn't be so bad if us liberals weren't releasing violent criminals back on the streets.  Well I saw a story this morning that confirmed what they are saying.
> 
> Why would this (black) judge let these violent criminals back on the streets?
> 
> Violent criminals are committing crimes in Detroit, only to be released back out onto the streets.
> 
> Police says its happening far too often, considering there are more than 10,000 felony cases a year in Wayne County.
> 
> Surveillance video in one instance, shows someone filling up at a Detroit gas station, and being robbed at gunpoint. Police say less than 48 hours later, the gunman was released back on the streets.
> 
> "When you look at some of the bails, for some felons in possession. I'll just put it this way. It's horrifying. Ex-con, he's a habitual offender. Got a gun. Gets out of jail for $200" says police chief James Craig.
> 
> Craig tells us the end result is, "There's no incentive for that person not to commit a crime."
> 
> Craig describes the problem as alarming, and says it also puts officers lives at risk having to catch the same violent criminals over and over.
> 
> Craig says, "But, let's talk about the courts. The low bails.Youlook at 36th District, it's amazing the ridiculously low bails and, yes, it has an affect on us continuing to drive crime down. Oakland and Macomb counties seem to get it right. I mean, that's our neighbors."
> 
> In December, records show Judge Dalton Roberson Sr. released a suspected armed robber on $1,000 personal bond despite prior gun offenses.
> 
> In another case, on May 14th, 2016, a felon caught carrying a gun got out for $2,000. After his release, he allegedly set fire to his girlfriend's house.
> 
> Not to mention, countless other habitual offenders getting out and threatening victim's family members and intimidating witnesses.
> 
> Craig says, "If you don't want it here, you have to set the appropriate tone. How about the rights of our victims, and people who live, work and play in this city?"
> 
> We also reached out to the Prosecutor's office for comment. So far, they've declined to talk about the issue.
> 
> Why would this judge do this in Wayne County (Detroit) but not in the neighboring (white) counties?
> 
> This is a bigger problem for Detroiters than racism.  This has to stop!!!
> 
> We should ask the judge why he does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presiding criminal judge Timothy Kenny oversees cases mentioned by Craig, in Wayne County's 3rd Circuit Court. He supervises 24 judges, plus 9 visiting judges or magistrates on the bench for weekend arraignments at a rented facility in Romulus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
Click to expand...

And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???

How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.


Good luck with your fantasies.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
Click to expand...



What fantasies?


----------



## Unkotare

Taz said:


> Best way to stop racism is to teach black people proper English.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
Click to expand...

Trying to leave mindless racist behind ????? It (racism), is embedded in people's character's, and in all of their mindsets in some form or another, yet it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races or their positive experiences concerning individuals for whom have different cultures, lifestyles, beliefs, standards, morals, hobbies, religious beliefs, standards, and so on and so forth.

If a character is bad, then one might find many methods or ideas on how not to contribute to that bad, and how not to help empower it.  This goes for all races.


----------



## hunarcy

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



The best way to stop racism is to stop focusing on race and treat people equally under the law.  You know, how things were going before Obama.


----------



## beagle9

hunarcy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to stop racism is to stop focusing on race and treat people equally under the law.  You know, how things were going before Obama.
Click to expand...

Obama was just a cog in the wheel, but where we are at today has taken years upon years to be established, and it always seems to go in cycles. We'll have unity and peace until some loud mouth jack leg comes along to show people just how bad they can really be, and this in regards to these things. However, such a person has to have a platform given him or her to keep the crap storms brewing or going.


----------



## MarcATL

hunarcy said:


> The best way to stop racism is to stop focusing on race and treat people equally under the law.  You know, how things were going before Obama.


So, pilgrim, what did Obama do to topple your apple-cart in Utopia?


----------



## MarcATL

sealybobo said:


> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> 
> Why don't people realize that Republicans suck?  I think they realize this but they've been convinced that the Democrats are no better and that voting doesn't matter.  They don't realize the GOP is the party of income inequality.  So how do they con you into voting for them?  You tell me.  I think it's god gays guns and racism.
> 
> Plus, it's not so much voters who are stupid.  People who vote Republican tend to be more successful people.  They show up and vote every 2 years for the status quo because they like the way things are.  So to them the politicians aren't doing such a horrible job.
> 
> And it's not that the poor are electing people who are doing a horrible job.  They have been convinced by your side that voting doesn't matter.  So usually the only time your side wins is when there is low voter turnout.  Trump being the exception.  He got a lot of blue collar to show up for him.
> 
> Just remember this.  America is not even close to being great again for blue collar or the middle class.  Things aren't even close to being as good as they were when America was great.  Not for the masses.  They aren't even saving enough for retirement.  This generation is expected to do worse than their parents.
> 
> The poor fucked up by voting for Reagan and then Bush 1.  Then they fucked up by not voting for Gore or Kerry.  Then they fucked up again by voting for Trump.
> 
> The masses have a very short memory.  How could after 8 great years of Clinton could America go back to a Bush after his dad was made into a 1 term president?  Did they really forget in 8 years how bad his father was?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.





The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. We have had a national consensus AGAINST white racism since the late 60s.


It doesn't matter, because people are wiling to keep the flame of "racism" alive based on lies about people.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???
> 
> How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????
Click to expand...

I won’t argue about cutting down on the waste abuse and fraud happening in government. Government contracts to defense contractors just for the sake of keeping those weapons manufacturers employees employed.

I’d much rather cut that spending and make that defense company make things we the people want not the military industrial complex


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. We have had a national consensus AGAINST white racism since the late 60s.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, because people are wiling to keep the flame of "racism" alive based on lies about people.
Click to expand...

What you are starting to realize is that to white rich people, you’re a nigga too.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
Click to expand...


 No, kids today are better.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
Click to expand...

Yea but look what they have to deal with. When I went to school it was $5k a year tuition. I could afford to pay at least half of it just working part time and summers. So worst case is I graduated with $10k student loan debt

Today it’s $80k debt give or take. That’s a big deal. That makes it a lot harder for the good blackies you teach to go to college. But you don’t care cause you got yours.


----------



## danielpalos

beagle9 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that question should be asked.
> 
> 
> But, you say that this problem is "bigger than racism"?
> 
> 
> Here is a question for you. Why do the voters in the country keep electing people who are doing such a horrific job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???
> 
> How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????
Click to expand...

upgrading infrastructure is more about quality of life; and public transportation specifically can help people circulate more money locally.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great question.  Why do poor whites in rural America keep voting for Republican?  They did a survey and even though they are broke, they're also happy.
> .....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???
> 
> How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won’t argue about cutting down on the waste abuse and fraud happening in government. Government contracts to defense contractors just for the sake of keeping those weapons manufacturers employees employed.
> 
> I’d much rather cut that spending and make that defense company make things we the people want not the military industrial complex
Click to expand...

Gotta have a strong military or else, and we don't want to know the else part.


----------



## hunarcy

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to stop racism is to stop focusing on race and treat people equally under the law.  You know, how things were going before Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> So, pilgrim, what did Obama do to topple your apple-cart in Utopia?
Click to expand...


Why do you care?  You see EVERYTHING in terms of race, so there's no discussing things with you.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing the link for that study.
> 
> 
> But you raised the very terrible policies that dem judges are inflicting on Detroit. IN a  sane world, such terrible policies and results would lead to lost elections and new people and new policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???
> 
> How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won’t argue about cutting down on the waste abuse and fraud happening in government. Government contracts to defense contractors just for the sake of keeping those weapons manufacturers employees employed.
> 
> I’d much rather cut that spending and make that defense company make things we the people want not the military industrial complex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta have a strong military or else, and we don't want to know the else part.
Click to expand...

Yea but when we try to cut an old obsolete weapons company you cons cry about all the jobs that will be lost. This is pretty much socialism when the only way that company makes it is if the federal government employs them.


----------



## IM2

hunarcy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best way to stop racism is to stop focusing on race and treat people equally under the law.  You know, how things were going before Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> So, pilgrim, what did Obama do to topple your apple-cart in Utopia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you care?  You see EVERYTHING in terms of race, so there's no discussing things with you.
Click to expand...

And so do you. So I guess you're out of the discussion too.


----------



## IM2

If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?

Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?

Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.

So what is really the bigger problem?


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
Click to expand...




 More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
Click to expand...



Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.

Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the one but
> 
> The study finds that those living in counties outside metropolitan areas tend to report higher levels of happiness than those living in central cities, by about .05 points on a scale from 1 to 4.
> 
> At one end of the scale, the study finds that the three unhappiest counties are all urban. Coming in at number one is St. Louis, with a density of 5,700 people per square mile—about 19 times the density of the happiest county and five times the density of two of the three happiest counties. The Bronx and Brooklyn (Kings County), New York, take the next two spots, each with a density of over 30,000 people per square mile.
> 
> At the other end, the three happiest counties (which scored above a 3.5 on the happiness scale) are mostly rural or a mix of suburban and rural, according to the study. These counties include Douglas County, Colorado, outside Denver, which has a density of 300 people per square mile; Shelby County, Tennessee, outside Memphis, which has a density of 1,200 people per square mile; and Johnson County, Kansas, outside Kansas City, which has a density of 1,110 people per square mile. Note that each of these places is located near a large city, which may allow residents to benefit occasionally from urban resources and amenities while still living in a much lower-density area.
> 
> Indeed, the study finds that denser counties tend to have less happy residents, even when controlling for factors like greater crime and poverty. While these variables do weaken the relationship between density and unhappiness, the effect remains negative and significant. This leads the authors to conclude that size and density—what they call “the defining features of cities”—are associated with greater unhappiness. Even if cities were to reduce their levels of crime, poverty, or unemployment, urban residents would still be less happy than those living elsewhere. In this way, the study notes, “cities act like a magnifying glass, bringing out the best and the worst in us.”
> 
> In his second study, published in the journal _Cities_, Okulicz-Kozaryn explores this subject further by determining the tipping point at which a city’s size becomes too big and its residents become unhappy. In this case, the study defines happiness in terms of “subjective wellbeing,” a common definition of happiness, which includes both life satisfaction and one’s mood. Using data from the 1972-2012 U.S. General Social Survey, the study again finds that larger cities are far less happy than smaller ones. As the figure below shows, happiness gradually increases as population size declines. The one notable exception is a sharp decline in happiness in communities of around 5,000-8,000 people.
> 
> In the U.S., the Biggest Cities Are the Least Happy  - CityLab
> 
> 
> 
> it could be a simple infrastructure problem.  better public transportation and infrastructure could help with those issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who pays for these ad nauseum idea's that have no true long term oversight or micro-management involved ??? Oh I know, the working class dummy taxpayers right ??? Higher taxes, higher taxes, higher taxes from the Demon-crat platform eh ???
> 
> How about showing proper management of the budgets and ideas we already have in play, instead of this hyperbolic bullcrap that requires more, more, more without the proper oversight to manage it all properly ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won’t argue about cutting down on the waste abuse and fraud happening in government. Government contracts to defense contractors just for the sake of keeping those weapons manufacturers employees employed.
> 
> I’d much rather cut that spending and make that defense company make things we the people want not the military industrial complex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta have a strong military or else, and we don't want to know the else part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but when we try to cut an old obsolete weapons company you cons cry about all the jobs that will be lost. This is pretty much socialism when the only way that company makes it is if the federal government employs them.
Click to expand...

Name those obsolete companies please.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?
> 
> Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?
> 
> Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.
> 
> So what is really the bigger problem?


Want to talk about Chicago ?? I thought not.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
Click to expand...


Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?
> 
> Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?
> 
> Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.
> 
> So what is really the bigger problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Want to talk about Chicago ?? I thought not.
Click to expand...


We'll talk about America because there are at least 8 more cities more dangerous than Chicago. Furthermore Chicago is part of the 1.4 percent. So, want to talk about white racism??

I thought not.


----------



## deanrd

How do you stop racism? I don’t have a complete answer, but I think a good beginning would be to disband the GOP.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. We have had a national consensus AGAINST white racism since the late 60s.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, because people are wiling to keep the flame of "racism" alive based on lies about people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are starting to realize is that to white rich people, you’re a nigga too.
Click to expand...



I am willing to discuss issues of class in America.

But NOT as a deflection from my point about race and how we are failing to move on from it.



The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. We have had a national consensus AGAINST white racism since the late 60s.


It doesn't matter, because people are wiling to keep the flame of "racism" alive based on lies about people.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
Click to expand...

Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.

Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.


----------



## beagle9

deanrd said:


> How do you stop racism? I don’t have a complete answer, but I think a good beginning would be to disband the GOP.


Drinking your political cocktail already this morning ??


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
Click to expand...



We have had a consensus against white racism since the mid 60s when the dems finally flipped on the issue.


Since then, more and more, those that need racism to sustain their political power, have been manufacturing "racism" in order to do so.


Ignoring that, or worse, supporting that, with nonsense like believe a white man using the term "ghetto" is "racism" 


will only grow division and strife, and "racism" and even actual, real racism.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?
> 
> Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?
> 
> Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.
> 
> So what is really the bigger problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Want to talk about Chicago ?? I thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll talk about America because there are at least 8 more cities more dangerous than Chicago. Furthermore Chicago is part of the 1.4 percent. So, want to talk about white racism??
> 
> I thought not.
Click to expand...

8 more cities eh ? Care to name them ?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but look what they have to deal with. When I went to school it was $5k a year tuition. I could afford to pay at least half of it just working part time and summers. So worst case is I graduated with $10k student loan debt
> 
> Today it’s $80k debt give or take. That’s a big deal. That makes it a lot harder for the good blackies you teach to go to college. But you don’t care cause you got yours.
Click to expand...




THe increase in cost of education is a separate issue from "Racism".


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?
> 
> Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?
> 
> Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.
> 
> So what is really the bigger problem?





Some white guy sitting in his house, thinking that you are stupid, because of race, is less of a problem for you, than the crack head thug stabbing you to steal your wallet.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
Click to expand...


I'm being fair by not giving your false equivalence about black racism ANY credence until blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us.

_“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”_


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
Click to expand...




That is really living in the past.


----------



## Correll

deanrd said:


> How do you stop racism? I don’t have a complete answer, but I think a good beginning would be to disband the GOP.




I think you are lying. I think you know that is not a good beginning but are just saying it to be an asshole troll. 



So, Fuck you, you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being fair by not giving your false equivalence about black racism ANY credence *until blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us.*
> 
> _“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”_
Click to expand...

So you aren't only a racist, but you are a vindictive vengeful one ?? Problem for you is that those ghost you are chasing to get that vengence on are gone, but that matters not to a racist like you, because you would just pass down your social justice upon those for whom are innocent, and had nothing to do with your supposed racism of yesterday.

Funny thing also, is that you weren't around when the racist wars were raging in America (some of us were), but your life is so without meaning that you decided to choose the only thing that you (think) that you know, and that is this subject of racism.

What happened to a career in HVAC, welding, auto-body, machinist, electrician, factory employee, brick layer, truck driver, accountant, entrepreneur, architect, engineer and on and on and on ??? No you would rather be an antagonist, a race hustler, an activist, a racist, and a tormentor of your supposed fictional characters now dreamed up in your troubled mind.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being fair by not giving your false equivalence about black racism ANY credence *until blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us.*
> 
> _“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you aren't only a racist, but you are a vindictive vengeful one ?? Problem for you is that those ghost you are chasing to get that vengence on are gone, but that matters not to a racist like you, because you would just pass down your social justice upon those for whom are innocent, and had nothing to do with your supposed racism of yesterday.
> 
> Funny thing also, is that you weren't around when the racist wars were raging in America (some of us were), but your life is so without meaning that you decided to choose the only thing that you (think) that you know, and that is this subject of racism.
> 
> What happened to a career in HVAC, welding, auto-body, machinist, electrician, factory employee, brick layer, truck driver, accountant, entrepreneur, architect, engineer and on and on and on ??? No you would rather be an antagonist, a race hustler, an activist, a racist, and a tormentor of your supposed fictional characters now dreamed up in your troubled mind.
Click to expand...


I'm neither racist or petty and vengeful. What you call black racism is not racism. And if you think you can treat blacks as whites have done since America was a colony and you would not create some blacks who can't stand white people , you're crazy as hell. 

Bitch, I'm mother fucking 58 years old. I saw the civil rights fights and the reality is that fight has never ended. Don't sit on your white racist ass trying to tell me what I see doesn't happen. You're the one with the troubled mind whereby you imagine a post racial country while racists like you are holding white supremacist rallies.

What happened to facing the truth? Ha wb? Why do you try forcing people to join your dumb ass in psychosis?

I've controlled statewide, multi county, multi million dollar private organizations. All you know is white racism and lying about how it doesn't exist.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
Click to expand...






??????


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being fair by not giving your false equivalence about black racism ANY credence *until blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us.*
> 
> _“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you aren't only a racist, but you are a vindictive vengeful one ?? Problem for you is that those ghost you are chasing to get that vengence on are gone, but that matters not to a racist like you, because you would just pass down your social justice upon those for whom are innocent, and had nothing to do with your supposed racism of yesterday.
> 
> Funny thing also, is that you weren't around when the racist wars were raging in America (some of us were), but your life is so without meaning that you decided to choose the only thing that you (think) that you know, and that is this subject of racism.
> 
> What happened to a career in HVAC, welding, auto-body, machinist, electrician, factory employee, brick layer, truck driver, accountant, entrepreneur, architect, engineer and on and on and on ??? No you would rather be an antagonist, a race hustler, an activist, a racist, and a tormentor of your supposed fictional characters now dreamed up in your troubled mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither racist or petty and vengeful. ....
Click to expand...



That you pretend that you can't call black racism, black racism, until, "*blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us." *shows that you are not only racist and vengeful, but also very fucking stupid.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
Click to expand...




50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.

 Now, everything about that is wrong. 


1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small. 

2. NOw with reverse discrimination, there are plenty of whites that people like you would call "racist", who's "racism" is completely based on real world experiences and/or knowledge. 

3. You also completely ignore the racism from non whites. Racism more based on massive propaganda, such as telling them that a white guy using the term "ghetto" is "racism".


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...




Incorrect.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 2. NOw with reverse discrimination, there are plenty of whites that people like you would call "racist", who's "racism" is completely based on real world experiences and/or knowledge.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...




Racists always believe they are “right” and therefore their racism is justified. Racists like you and im2 and Bobobrainless and brokeloser and all the other racists around here all believe you are “right.” You’re all wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 3. You also completely ignore the racism from non whites. Racism more based on massive propaganda, such as telling them that a white guy using the term "ghetto" is "racism".
Click to expand...



 And now we’re back to you hilariously playing the little victim again.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
Click to expand...




How so?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 3. You also completely ignore the racism from non whites. Racism more based on massive propaganda, such as telling them that a white guy using the term "ghetto" is "racism".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And now we’re back to you hilariously playing the little victim again.
Click to expand...



Dude. I was obviously just using your action as an example of a widespread phenomenon. 


My point is clearly about the phenomenon, not my personal feelings on the issue.


You are being very oddly dense on this. 


It is one thing to disagree with me. It is another to be unable to even see what I am saying, or perhaps to refuse to see it.


THe point stands. Your confusion is noted. I hope you can work though it.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...




Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.


----------



## Third Party

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Accept it for what it is-a human flaw.


----------



## beagle9

IM2 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm being fair by not giving your false equivalence about black racism ANY credence *until blacks have done to whites everything whites have done to us.*
> 
> _“Blacks reacting to racism......is NOT racism. Besides, many whites have proven that they don't even use the official dictionary definition of the term. What is GIVEN is the definition. The problem is that whites don't like to use it because when applied properly, whites clearly stand out as the culprits.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you aren't only a racist, but you are a vindictive vengeful one ?? Problem for you is that those ghost you are chasing to get that vengence on are gone, but that matters not to a racist like you, because you would just pass down your social justice upon those for whom are innocent, and had nothing to do with your supposed racism of yesterday.
> 
> Funny thing also, is that you weren't around when the racist wars were raging in America (some of us were), but your life is so without meaning that you decided to choose the only thing that you (think) that you know, and that is this subject of racism.
> 
> What happened to a career in HVAC, welding, auto-body, machinist, electrician, factory employee, brick layer, truck driver, accountant, entrepreneur, architect, engineer and on and on and on ??? No you would rather be an antagonist, a race hustler, an activist, a racist, and a tormentor of your supposed fictional characters now dreamed up in your troubled mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither racist or petty and vengeful. What you call black racism is not racism. And if you think you can treat blacks as whites have done since America was a colony and you would not create some blacks who can't stand white people , you're crazy as hell.
> 
> Bitch, I'm mother fucking 58 years old. I saw the civil rights fights and the reality is that fight has never ended. Don't sit on your white racist ass trying to tell me what I see doesn't happen. You're the one with the troubled mind whereby you imagine a post racial country while racists like you are holding white supremacist rallies.
> 
> What happened to facing the truth? Ha wb? Why do you try forcing people to join your dumb ass in psychosis?
> 
> I've controlled statewide, multi county, multi million dollar private organizations. All you know is white racism and lying about how it doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

Good grief... Struck a racist nerve in you eh ??


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 2. NOw with reverse discrimination, there are plenty of whites that people like you would call "racist", who's "racism" is completely based on real world experiences and/or knowledge.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists always believe they are “right” and therefore their racism is justified. Racists like you and im2 and Bobobrainless and brokeloser and all the other racists around here all believe you are “right.” You’re all wrong.
Click to expand...

Character flaw does draw attention of those having to deal with that flaw in a negative way, and when the flaw is influential to others therefore forming a pattern or a group, then comes the labels in which attempt to easily identify the flaw and the group carrying it within them.

It's actually a lazy thing to try and stereotype an entire group of people, because individual character is the thing that has to be decerned and/or determined before making a judgement of that individual and their character. If an individual is guiding a group in the wrong direction or ways, then that individual must be separated from the group in order to attempt to save the entire group being mis-led by that individual for whom is usually just one or maybe a few within a group.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
Click to expand...



Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
Click to expand...




Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is really living in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 2. NOw with reverse discrimination, there are plenty of whites that people like you would call "racist", who's "racism" is completely based on real world experiences and/or knowledge.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists always believe they are “right” and therefore their racism is justified. Racists like you and im2 and Bobobrainless and brokeloser and all the other racists around here all believe you are “right.” You’re all wrong.
Click to expand...




1. Errr, everyone always believes they are "right" and therefor their views are justified. YOu just basically said nothing there. But I can see why you need filler.

2. And that you think other people are racist, or "Racist", yes, we got that too. THanks. You are really cooking with gas now.

3. AND you disagree with those people. Got it. 


4. And of course, not one once of even attempting to support any of your claims with ANYTHING.


----------



## beagle9

Third Party said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Accept it for what it is-a human flaw.
Click to expand...

Not born with, but a taught one like so many other errors in character people possess once exposed to those errors be it by the teacher or by the carrier. The teacher and the carrier can be of any color at anytime.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
Click to expand...

Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
Click to expand...




What isn’t?


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isn’t?
Click to expand...

The causes of racism, and how to stop it no matter who picks the hammer up.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> If we just don't talk about crime, will it go away too?
> 
> Last year murder was 1.4 percent of all crimes and less than that as a percentage of total deaths. Do we now ignore murder and claim it's a problem we don't feel is worth talking about here?
> 
> Because while crimes were committed by approximately 3.5 percent of our population, over 30 percent are either racist or hold white supremacist views according to Pew Research.
> 
> So what is really the bigger problem?


Ever hear of the 80 20 rule? Listen 80% talk 20%. So you’re good at talking about racism but are you good at listening?

The other day the guy who changed my flat was a black guy. Not very talkative. Made me a little uncomfortable so I was just polite but not talkative. I thought he must be like you. A racist. Doesn’t like whites.

But then I started to think about all the negative experiences he may have had with whites. Ignorant arrogant whites who are insulting and rude. If he has had the kinds of experiences I imagine with ignorant whites, I too may only keep it professional. No smiles, no casual talk.

I imagine how many dumb trump supporters he must run into. So I thanked him for his help and that was that.

Later when they called me to fill out a survey on the experience I gave him all tens. He did his job perfectly. I bet a bunch of whites give him poor scores for not being all smiles. Not me. I get it.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
Click to expand...

I’m just being silly on a message board. 

At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.

You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
Click to expand...

Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.

I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?

Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.

How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The causes of racism.....
Click to expand...




Fear.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...how to stop it ....
Click to expand...


Stop being pussies.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
Click to expand...



Perfect circular reasoning.  When challenged to support your assumptions that support your accusation of racism, all you have is to accuse racism.


YOu "know" that we are "racist" because you "know" that we are "racist". 

Q.E.D.  


except that what you just demonstrated, was my point, not yours. THanks. buddy.



We cannot fight racism, without fighting the constant, and massive use of false accusations of "racism" by people like you.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I said is that the next generation is already better, and leaving mindless racists in the past where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
Click to expand...




YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else. 


That is not rational.


----------



## Third Party

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago, maybe, it might have made sense to assume that white racists were whites who did not know any blacks and based their fears ignorance.
> 
> Now, everything about that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. The areas where a white person would not live next to, or work with or socialize with blacks is very small.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans have little to no significant, meaningful interaction with people of other so-called races. These are invariably the loudest loudmouth racist of all. And of course, you can live or work right next to someone and not know them at all if that’s what your beer and bigotry and prejudice leave you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
Click to expand...

You are correct, I see white flight every day. It may interest you though, that it is not against blacks as much as illegal/legal aliens-its the language, culture, attitude thing. Watch for it.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... it all depends on their negative life experiences in dealing with the different races .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
Click to expand...

Go ask IM2.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice assumption. Very self serving and completely unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...how to stop it ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being pussies.
Click to expand...

Stop living your fantasies through this message board.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math. Or better yet, just ask your fellow racists here.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the amateur expert on racism ?? Dig deep boy. It ain't as easy as you think it is to explain or identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What isn’t?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...how to stop it ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop living your fantasies through this message board.
Click to expand...


What "fantasies"? 

??????


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......




Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
Click to expand...

Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
Click to expand...



Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last generation was already better. So was the one before that. ......e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
Click to expand...

Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.

Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.

And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like a lack of any real experience in knowing different kinds of people. Ignorance is an effective incubator for fear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask IM2.
Click to expand...

Well it is obvious that rich white men have purchased all the best real estate downtown Detroit. It is amazing. You wouldn’t believe how beautiful it is now.

But don’t turn down the wrong block. It gets ugly fast. So why don’t black people start businesses on the edges of downtown Detroit? Clean up the neighborhoods, start working with the cops, black businesses start up. I could see the first black owned grocery store like a Meijer or Kroger or even a black Walmart. These white national chain grocery stores won’t go into Detroit. Security dangerous and shoplifting costs being the reasons given.

So it’s even obvious to rich black people that even though there’s plenty of money in the hood and this is a slam dunk untapped market, they don’t want to start businesses is poor black communities. They don’t want to deal with the citizens in these neighborhoods.

Let’s be real.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
Click to expand...

He doesn’t know the meaning of the word.

What he means is bigot but even then to call someone a bigot without explaining why the bigot is wrong is not helping.

I may be a bigot but I sincerely want to solve this problem.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
Click to expand...

Did you ever say what you thought was the best way to stop racism?


----------



## sealybobo

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Can I be honest? It’s not going to sound nice but here goes.

To stop racism towards blacks, poor black ghettos are going to have to stop being the shitholes they are.

Imagine what the Jews would do with the ghettos if we put them in it. Do that.

In metro Detroit we put the Arabs in Dearborn. They are the buffer between blacks and whites. They’re doing better than the blacks. Do what they do. Instead Arabs are the ones who own the businesses in those black communities.

Blacks in metro Detroit don’t experience the racism nearly as much as ghetto blacks. Do what they do. 

I’m sure indians from India and Mexicans experience some racism too. That doesn’t stop them from being happy here in metro Detroit.

What I’m saying is there has always been this us vs them here in metro Detroit. Blacks in Detroit need to copy whatever it is us metro detroiters are doing.

I know of all the unfairness I won’t disagree. Still black people in these poor high crime neighborhoods need to change their behavior 

Do you know how many more words a white mother teaches her child before kindergarten? I know we can also afford preschool where hood mothers can not. I know that’s unfair too but the point is this fact matters. Blacks need to take som advice and see some of their problems they are going to need to fix themselves regardless of how unfair


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all comes down to empathy, which is really the core of all morality. People can be educated/indoctrinated to reject racism, but if they lack the ability (or the will) to see the world from someone else's perspective, they will always be easy marks for the racists. Same goes for most hate-mongering really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White society in general shows a greater capacity for empathy than any others. It's one of our strengths and one of our greatest weaknesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our”?
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

This is your first post in this thread.

You shouldn’t be allowed to chime in without first telling us what you think the best way to stop racism is.

Do you have an opinion we can hear so we can point out the flaws?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives........
Click to expand...



More hypocrisy. I wonder how many democrats would give their political opponents a pass if they added "just kidding!" at the end of any blatantly racist comment like calling black Americans "darkie." Of course democrats think they get a pass on any offense just because they are democrats. The worst kind of hypocrisy and their most telling characteristic as a party.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ......
> 
> I may be a bigot but I sincerely want to solve this problem.




Plantation owners sincerely wanted to solve problems like slave uprisings, but they took the nation to war and sacrificed scores of lives on both sides when faced with the prospect of ending their evil institution.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever say what you thought was the best way to stop racism?
Click to expand...



Yes.


----------



## sealybobo

Mac1958 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
Click to expand...

I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.

 Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.

But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.

And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.

That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Blacks need to take som [sic] advice ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From great and wise white guys like you? Like _you_?! Just who the fuck do you think you are? Idiocy like this is what keeps im2 churning out his own racist nonsense in kind. The two of you are the problem.
Click to expand...

Asians need to take some advice too. Stop looking at me like that. No wonder we interned them.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Blacks need to take som [sic] advice ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From great and wise white guys like you? Like _you_?! Just who the fuck do you think you are? Idiocy like this is what keeps im2 churning out his own racist nonsense in kind. The two of you are the problem.
Click to expand...

Nah. You frustrate him more. Just ask him.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> You shouldn’t be allowed to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you again? STFU and stick to the topic instead of pretending you're a moderator.
Click to expand...

You’ve never said what you think....


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I may be a bigot but I sincerely want to solve this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plantation owners sincerely wanted to solve problems like slave uprisings, but they took the nation to war and sacrificed scores of lives on both sides when faced with the prospect of ending their evil institution.
Click to expand...

You think I want to keep blacks poor in Detroit? I want Detroit to be a Mecca thriving fun cool safe place where I can go get some good waffles and fried chicken boy!


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
Click to expand...

And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
Click to expand...




A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
Click to expand...

Not if he got caught on tape no sir that’s true. Trump could get away with it though. He has actually used the “I was just kidding” defense several times.

Remember Larry flint exposed every republican who busted Clinton for having secret lovers themselves?

I don’t care if a republican says he agrees with affirmative action for darkies. It’s better than no affirmative action for African Americans.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
Click to expand...

I was being stupid.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with different kinds of people. It's when those people group together to do evil is when we have a problem. The character of an individual as well as the character of an entire group means everything when assessment is taken of the individual or group being dealt with in life. A problem occurs, and is also tragic when an individual or group doesn't realize that their character has become bad, and their forward movement in life creates chaos and mayhem for everyone that comes in contact with such individuals or group's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is obvious that rich white men have purchased all the best real estate downtown Detroit. It is amazing. You wouldn’t believe how beautiful it is now.
> 
> But don’t turn down the wrong block. It gets ugly fast. So why don’t black people start businesses on the edges of downtown Detroit? Clean up the neighborhoods, start working with the cops, black businesses start up. I could see the first black owned grocery store like a Meijer or Kroger or even a black Walmart. These white national chain grocery stores won’t go into Detroit. Security dangerous and shoplifting costs being the reasons given.
> 
> So it’s even obvious to rich black people that even though there’s plenty of money in the hood and this is a slam dunk untapped market, they don’t want to start businesses is poor black communities. They don’t want to deal with the citizens in these neighborhoods.
> 
> Let’s be real.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be any all black businesses or other such non-sense being promoted in this country. It should be that anyone (as has been proven in the past regardless of color), can make it to any level they desire in America. Just because all or even a majority of blacks don't make it to certain levels, doesn't mean they were held back by whites. It might mean that it is just where they wanted to be in life, and not be harassed or chastised for being there. The problem with this thinking that everyone should be successful or they are being held back by someone, is about the most exploited thing ever in this country by these corrupt politicians now.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
Click to expand...


Do you like it that saying the n word is not allowed? Like when Kramer from Seinfeld said it and now he can’t find work?

Then why are you feeding into the liberal argument that I can’t use the word darky now? What other words can’t i use in your politically correct world?

And I would never say it in real life. Just here on a private message board where nobody knows your name. I can’t say it on Facebook that’s for sure.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is obvious that rich white men have purchased all the best real estate downtown Detroit. It is amazing. You wouldn’t believe how beautiful it is now.
> 
> But don’t turn down the wrong block. It gets ugly fast. So why don’t black people start businesses on the edges of downtown Detroit? Clean up the neighborhoods, start working with the cops, black businesses start up. I could see the first black owned grocery store like a Meijer or Kroger or even a black Walmart. These white national chain grocery stores won’t go into Detroit. Security dangerous and shoplifting costs being the reasons given.
> 
> So it’s even obvious to rich black people that even though there’s plenty of money in the hood and this is a slam dunk untapped market, they don’t want to start businesses is poor black communities. They don’t want to deal with the citizens in these neighborhoods.
> 
> Let’s be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be any all black businesses or other such non-sense being promoted in this country. It should be that anyone (as has been proven in the past regardless of color), can make it to any level they desire in America. Just because all or even a majority of blacks don't make it to certain levels, doesn't mean they were held back by whites. It might mean that it is just where they wanted to be in life, and not be harassed or chastised for being there. The problem with this thinking that everyone should be successful or they are being held back by someone, is about the most exploited thing ever in this country by these corrupt politicians now.
Click to expand...

Well I think what we do is we crunch the numbers every year and we see what the median average income is for all Americans.

We see how many people are poor, lower middle class, middle class, upper middle class, rich and mega rich.

And we judge each society based on how big the middle class is. The bigger and better the middle class does the better the economy is judged.

But that’s not what trickle down republicans think.

And interestingly enough do you know who buys into your trickle down mentality? Poor whites in red states. They are the true happy slaves being kept on the plantation with god, gays, guns and racism.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be honest? It’s not going to sound nice but here goes.
> 
> To stop racism towards blacks, poor black ghettos are going to have to stop being the shitholes they are.
> 
> Imagine what the Jews would do with the ghettos if we put them in it. Do that.
> 
> In metro Detroit we put the Arabs in Dearborn. They are the buffer between blacks and whites. They’re doing better than the blacks. Do what they do. Instead Arabs are the ones who own the businesses in those black communities.
> 
> Blacks in metro Detroit don’t experience the racism nearly as much as ghetto blacks. Do what they do.
> 
> I’m sure indians from India and Mexicans experience some racism too. That doesn’t stop them from being happy here in metro Detroit.
> 
> What I’m saying is there has always been this us vs them here in metro Detroit. Blacks in Detroit need to copy whatever it is us metro detroiters are doing.
> 
> I know of all the unfairness I won’t disagree. Still black people in these poor high crime neighborhoods need to change their behavior
> 
> Do you know how many more words a white mother teaches her child before kindergarten? I know we can also afford preschool where hood mothers can not. I know that’s unfair too but the point is this fact matters. Blacks need to take som advice and see some of their problems they are going to need to fix themselves regardless of how unfair
Click to expand...

First they have got to quit being led, and start leading themselves to the watering holes, and when get there, and if they encounter racism, then be smarter than a dumb racist by laughing at them and their stupidity.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that's why we blacks are talking about continuing white racism .
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is obvious that rich white men have purchased all the best real estate downtown Detroit. It is amazing. You wouldn’t believe how beautiful it is now.
> 
> But don’t turn down the wrong block. It gets ugly fast. So why don’t black people start businesses on the edges of downtown Detroit? Clean up the neighborhoods, start working with the cops, black businesses start up. I could see the first black owned grocery store like a Meijer or Kroger or even a black Walmart. These white national chain grocery stores won’t go into Detroit. Security dangerous and shoplifting costs being the reasons given.
> 
> So it’s even obvious to rich black people that even though there’s plenty of money in the hood and this is a slam dunk untapped market, they don’t want to start businesses is poor black communities. They don’t want to deal with the citizens in these neighborhoods.
> 
> Let’s be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be any all black businesses or other such non-sense being promoted in this country. It should be that anyone (as has been proven in the past regardless of color), can make it to any level they desire in America. Just because all or even a majority of blacks don't make it to certain levels, doesn't mean they were held back by whites. It might mean that it is just where they wanted to be in life, and not be harassed or chastised for being there. The problem with this thinking that everyone should be successful or they are being held back by someone, is about the most exploited thing ever in this country by these corrupt politicians now.
Click to expand...

I’ll agree that the people in those neighborhoods are responsible for their own communities and stations in life. I was born and raised in Detroit but my dad got a job at ford in metro Detroit so he saved and moved us out of the ghetto. We were the last white family to leave. Very dangerous neighborhood.

Right now no economic development will go into poor black communities because of the danger, crime, theft vandalism and high cost of affording security guards.

If a neighborhood is safe then businesses will move in.

Why is this wrong? 

Who are blacks saying are to blame for the crime in these neighborhoods? I know what they are going to say. We created the ghettos and we put them there. Ok that’s true. But what are they doing with it?


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be honest? It’s not going to sound nice but here goes.
> 
> To stop racism towards blacks, poor black ghettos are going to have to stop being the shitholes they are.
> 
> Imagine what the Jews would do with the ghettos if we put them in it. Do that.
> 
> In metro Detroit we put the Arabs in Dearborn. They are the buffer between blacks and whites. They’re doing better than the blacks. Do what they do. Instead Arabs are the ones who own the businesses in those black communities.
> 
> Blacks in metro Detroit don’t experience the racism nearly as much as ghetto blacks. Do what they do.
> 
> I’m sure indians from India and Mexicans experience some racism too. That doesn’t stop them from being happy here in metro Detroit.
> 
> What I’m saying is there has always been this us vs them here in metro Detroit. Blacks in Detroit need to copy whatever it is us metro detroiters are doing.
> 
> I know of all the unfairness I won’t disagree. Still black people in these poor high crime neighborhoods need to change their behavior
> 
> Do you know how many more words a white mother teaches her child before kindergarten? I know we can also afford preschool where hood mothers can not. I know that’s unfair too but the point is this fact matters. Blacks need to take som advice and see some of their problems they are going to need to fix themselves regardless of how unfair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they have got to quit being led, and start leading themselves to the watering holes, and when get there, and if they encounter racism, then be smarter than a dumb racist by laughing at them and their stupidity.
Click to expand...


If you polled 100 blacks in the ghetto for family feud and asked them what would they do if a white called them the n word, what do you think most would answer?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
Click to expand...

Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.

Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.

Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be honest? It’s not going to sound nice but here goes.
> 
> To stop racism towards blacks, poor black ghettos are going to have to stop being the shitholes they are.
> 
> Imagine what the Jews would do with the ghettos if we put them in it. Do that.
> 
> In metro Detroit we put the Arabs in Dearborn. They are the buffer between blacks and whites. They’re doing better than the blacks. Do what they do. Instead Arabs are the ones who own the businesses in those black communities.
> 
> Blacks in metro Detroit don’t experience the racism nearly as much as ghetto blacks. Do what they do.
> 
> I’m sure indians from India and Mexicans experience some racism too. That doesn’t stop them from being happy here in metro Detroit.
> 
> What I’m saying is there has always been this us vs them here in metro Detroit. Blacks in Detroit need to copy whatever it is us metro detroiters are doing.
> 
> I know of all the unfairness I won’t disagree. Still black people in these poor high crime neighborhoods need to change their behavior
> 
> Do you know how many more words a white mother teaches her child before kindergarten? I know we can also afford preschool where hood mothers can not. I know that’s unfair too but the point is this fact matters. Blacks need to take som advice and see some of their problems they are going to need to fix themselves regardless of how unfair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First they have got to quit being led, and start leading themselves to the watering holes, and when get there, and if they encounter racism, then be smarter than a dumb racist by laughing at them and their stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you polled 100 blacks in the ghetto for family feud and asked them what would they do if a white called them the n word, what do you think most would answer?
Click to expand...

Let's not get into all this non-productive talk.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the truth? Black people need to change their behavior. In recent years 750,000 blacks had enough and they left Detroit. You know the saying you can take the person out of the ghetto but you can’t take the ghetto out of them? There is some truth to it but blacks who move to the suburbs keep to themselves and eventually will assimilate.
> 
> But don’t piss one of them off because the ghetto will come out.
> 
> Which leads me to my story. In Detroit the ghetto comes out all the time. You hear ghetto people walking around complaining that the Arab party store owner raised cigarette prices. People get killed every day over disrespect. It’s wild. Almost lawlessness.
> 
> I think black people need to change this ghetto mentality. I’m not trying to be insulting. If we drove through one of these high poverty communities you’d see a lot of people acting ghetto. Can we ever stop this mentality and behavior?
> 
> The reason I’m saying this is a buddy of mine said he moved his business out of Detroit because of the black people. He said he wasn’t racist when he moved there but he is now. Why? Because of the way blacks behave.
> 
> And you guys know what I’m talking about. I’m not talking about all blacks *but far too many are still way too angry.*
> 
> He also told me about how many times blacks with money would not tip his girlfriend on a $500 bill. How many white waitresses stereotype blacks as bad tippers? Do blacks do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's a bad attitude to have.  I'm not saying it's completely unjustified but how do you know if it's racism keeping inner city blacks down when they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying racism doesn't happen to good blacks I'm just talking about these inner city hoods where you see the people are so ghetto there is no way they could ever survive an interview.  Is a white business owner racist when he won't hire a ghetto black?  My point is you go into the city and you see so much ghetto attitude it's no wonder these people are stuck where they are.
> 
> My friend moved his business to Detroit 4 years ago.  He just moved back to the suburbs because of the people in Detroit.  Said he couldn't stand their bad attitudes.
> He said he wasn't racist when he moved there but he is now.  So what are us whites supposed to do when our experiences with blacks are always negative?
> 
> This is why I say blacks are going to have to change this behavior themselves.  Poor black parents are going to have to do a better job.  Young poor black kids are going to have to stop having kids until they can afford them.
> 
> It may be white racism that put blacks in that ghetto but it's blacks who decided to learn eubonics and have kids they won't raise right.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of arguing this and having you blacks come back and say things like, "worry about yourselves".  Yes, poor white trash need to do better themselves too.  That's why they too are stuck in poverty.  It has nothing to do with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ^^^^^^ kind of racist bullshit from clueless leftists who don’t understand what they are really saying is the most pernicious sort.
Click to expand...

This is your second post. I’m going to call bs you have not said what you think the best way to end racism is.

I’m not going to look any more. You have butted in without giving an opinion. What a coward. Typical unkotare


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like it that saying the n word is not allowed? Like when Kramer from Seinfeld said it and now he can’t find work?
> 
> Then why are you feeding into the liberal argument that I can’t use the word darky now? What other words can’t i use in your politically correct world?
> 
> And I would never say it in real life. Just here on a private message board where nobody knows your name. I can’t say it on Facebook that’s for sure.
Click to expand...

Get over it.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
Click to expand...

Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?

What do you propose to do about it?

Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be fair, and don't discard continuing black racism either. And yes it does exist, maybe even more so today than ever before.
> 
> Realizing power can be an awesome yet corrupting thing, so will blacks handle their rise to power well or will they be consumed by it to repeat or to recreate themselves the very things they fight against or claim that they rebuke ???? Are we seeing a preview yet ?? Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks here talk about what blacks need to do to solve the problem. Most agree they need more black owned businesses.
> 
> I just want to see them do it in Detroit. Detroit is doing better now but that’s because half the citizens left and five rich white guys bought up and fixed up down town. How come we don’t see these black communities or neighborhoods surrounding downtown popping up with new businesses?
> 
> Right now th3 blacks in Detroit are not sharing in th3 economic boom. Security guards are complaining they want $15 hr. The economy is not booming for detroiters like it is for metro detroiters.
> 
> How come blacks aren’t solving this problem themselves? Please don’t tell me you believe whitey is purposely keeping them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ask IM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is obvious that rich white men have purchased all the best real estate downtown Detroit. It is amazing. You wouldn’t believe how beautiful it is now.
> 
> But don’t turn down the wrong block. It gets ugly fast. So why don’t black people start businesses on the edges of downtown Detroit? Clean up the neighborhoods, start working with the cops, black businesses start up. I could see the first black owned grocery store like a Meijer or Kroger or even a black Walmart. These white national chain grocery stores won’t go into Detroit. Security dangerous and shoplifting costs being the reasons given.
> 
> So it’s even obvious to rich black people that even though there’s plenty of money in the hood and this is a slam dunk untapped market, they don’t want to start businesses is poor black communities. They don’t want to deal with the citizens in these neighborhoods.
> 
> Let’s be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be any all black businesses or other such non-sense being promoted in this country. It should be that anyone (as has been proven in the past regardless of color), can make it to any level they desire in America. Just because all or even a majority of blacks don't make it to certain levels, doesn't mean they were held back by whites. It might mean that it is just where they wanted to be in life, and not be harassed or chastised for being there. The problem with this thinking that everyone should be successful or they are being held back by someone, is about the most exploited thing ever in this country by these corrupt politicians now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll agree that the people in those neighborhoods are responsible for their own communities and stations in life. I was born and raised in Detroit but my dad got a job at ford in metro Detroit so he saved and moved us out of the ghetto. We were the last white family to leave. Very dangerous neighborhood.
> 
> Right now no economic development will go into poor black communities because of the danger, crime, theft vandalism and high cost of affording security guards.
> 
> If a neighborhood is safe then businesses will move in.
> 
> Why is this wrong?
> 
> Who are blacks saying are to blame for the crime in these neighborhoods? I know what they are going to say. We created the ghettos and we put them there. Ok that’s true. But what are they doing with it?
Click to expand...

Some are escaping it, when others are being consumed with it. Just as it is in whiteland, the same goes on in blackland. You have individuals rising out of poverty and herendous situations, but never will you see a total exodus from the jaws of poverty by everyone. The thing is what does one do with poverty while captured by it ?? They either escape it or embrace it. All depends on the indoctrination of the people by others in poverty with them or by those exploiting the impoverished or by business owners using them for cheap labor as a stop block for those whom think they might be worth more than they are or to combat high labor cost regardless of the person giving it their all when hired.


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
Click to expand...

No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.

I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.

The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
Click to expand...



Unkotare, you have demonstrated that you are able to support your accusations only with circular reasoning, and personal attacks. 


You've lost this debate. and cutting my post to nothing so that you can repeat accusations that you have demonstrated you can't support, is not acceptable. 


So, knock that stupid shit off.


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
Click to expand...



We've done that. He has circular reasoning and personal attacks to support his accusations. THat is all he has.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
Click to expand...



Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist". 

Lol!


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, kids today are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
Click to expand...



So, what has cavanaugh done to support your accusation against him?


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the good blackies you teach ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
Click to expand...



It will be interesting to see is his reason for calling cavanaugh a racist, is better than "he called some one a darky".


----------



## beagle9

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
Click to expand...

I think the blacks are more inclined to accuse whites as racist if refer to the community as the "hood", instead of the ghetto. Even though themselves they refer to it as the hood, but the whites aren't allowed to go there with them. That's what cracks me up about whites trying to act or be black. They are complete idiots upon doing so, because they are only used and never truly accepted. They also say that thug is the new N-word... I mean you can't make this crap up. LOL.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. they are only used and never truly accepted. ...
Click to expand...



How do you know?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
Click to expand...




There’s the poor little victim again. Crying about skin color instead of taking responsibility for his own words.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. they are only used and never truly accepted. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
Click to expand...

Don't cut my post up in an attempt to short change the readers.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> YOu "know" that we are "racist" because......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of your own words and attitudes. Instead of whining about it, change  your words and attitudes. Or don't, but stop being such a little bitch about it if you choose to be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s the poor little victim again. Crying about skin color instead of taking responsibility for his own words.
Click to expand...



And *again,* my point in pointing out your behavior, is not to express personal "hurt" but to point out the failure of your behavior, such as your failure to support your accusation.


That you continually ignore that I have informed you of this, over and over again, is painfully obvious to both of us. 



YOu are unable to support your vile slanders, and you are too dishonest to admit that you cannot support them.


----------



## Correll

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. they are only used and never truly accepted. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't cut my post up in an attempt to short change the readers.
Click to expand...



He does that a lot. It is quite dishonest.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to put any specific statements up that show anyone a racist here ?? Easy to accuse but where is your proof ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the thread. I've quoted these jackasses many times. Bobobrainless, im2, correll, all racist weaklings; all part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I said "ghetto" and since I have white skin, it makes me "Racist".
> 
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. they are only used and never truly accepted. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't cut my post up in an attempt to short change the readers.
Click to expand...



The readers will be fine if you answer the question.


----------



## Taz

Best way to end racism is to stop calling us honky and cracker.


----------



## MAGAman

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


#1 Stop being a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
Click to expand...


Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.  

You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.  

Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?  

I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only democrats can talk like this and still tell themselves they aren’t rabid fucking racists.
> 
> Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see is his reason for calling cavanaugh a racist, is better than "he called some one a darky".
Click to expand...


Who called Cav a racist?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
Click to expand...

Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.


----------



## SweetSue92

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
Click to expand...


We "interned" them


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
Click to expand...


I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.  

No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.  

Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?

I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.  

What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.


----------



## sealybobo

SweetSue92 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
Click to expand...


Bottom line is unkotare is worried about people making off color jokes on the internet while I'm concerned that people aren't hiring other people because of the color of their skin.

Off color jokes don't bother me but not hiring someone because you are a racist is a big problem for me.  Unkotare is only worried about me calling him a jap cock lover.


----------



## SweetSue92

sealybobo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is unkotare is worried about people making off color jokes on the internet while I'm concerned that people aren't hiring other people because of the color of their skin.
> 
> Off color jokes don't bother me but not hiring someone because you are a racist is a big problem for me.  Unkotare is only worried about me calling him a jap cock lover.
Click to expand...


Because you think the way you do about people, you would never personally hire someone like unkatore. He  knows it and I know it. 

You're a perfect Leftist. Chastise everyone else for the way YOU think, but try to hide.


----------



## sealybobo

SweetSue92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is unkotare is worried about people making off color jokes on the internet while I'm concerned that people aren't hiring other people because of the color of their skin.
> 
> Off color jokes don't bother me but not hiring someone because you are a racist is a big problem for me.  Unkotare is only worried about me calling him a jap cock lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you think the way you do about people, you would never personally hire someone like unkatore. He  knows it and I know it.
> 
> You're a perfect Leftist. Chastise everyone else for the way YOU think, but try to hide.
Click to expand...


Really?  Coming from you?  You just started this thread:

" Half the people out there are stupid..And half of people are more stupid than THAT."

Do you feel that way about your students?  Does unkotare share this feeling?

If your students aren't learning maybe you suck old lady.


----------



## Frannie

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Vote for Trump


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
Click to expand...


Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.

And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?  
A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?

The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.


----------



## SweetSue92

sealybobo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is unkotare is worried about people making off color jokes on the internet while I'm concerned that people aren't hiring other people because of the color of their skin.
> 
> Off color jokes don't bother me but not hiring someone because you are a racist is a big problem for me.  Unkotare is only worried about me calling him a jap cock lover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you think the way you do about people, you would never personally hire someone like unkatore. He  knows it and I know it.
> 
> You're a perfect Leftist. Chastise everyone else for the way YOU think, but try to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Coming from you?  You just started this thread:
> 
> " Half the people out there are stupid..And half of people are more stupid than THAT."
> 
> Do you feel that way about your students?  Does unkotare share this feeling?
> 
> If your students aren't learning maybe you suck old lady.
Click to expand...


No. Children have infinitely more common sense than almost all adults. Well, at least adults in 2019


----------



## SweetSue92

sealybobo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you do other than sleep with lots of black men to make you feel better about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that would be deeply against my religion since I've been married to the same man for nearly 25 years.
> 
> You have some serious ugliness on the inside. But you know that, and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and so do you and unkotare.  You're is more on the outside though.
> 
> I'm talking before you got hitched.
Click to expand...


So in one thread you've called me old lady, ugly and a dingbat.

That is the famed way Leftists treat women, online and off. You're doing beautifully. Keep going


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
Click to expand...

Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.

All democrats want are black slaves on welfare


----------



## danielpalos

under capitalism, it has to be solving simple poverty through equal protection of the law.


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
Click to expand...


Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.

So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.


----------



## sealybobo

SweetSue92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do you do other than sleep with lots of black men to make you feel better about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that would be deeply against my religion since I've been married to the same man for nearly 25 years.
> 
> You have some serious ugliness on the inside. But you know that, and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and so do you and unkotare.  You're is more on the outside though.
> 
> I'm talking before you got hitched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in one thread you've called me old lady, ugly and a dingbat.
> 
> That is the famed way Leftists treat women, online and off. You're doing beautifully. Keep going
Click to expand...


Hey, I complain for you that there aren't enough women CEO's.  Republicans say there are perfectly good explanations for why women only make up 6.6% of Fortune 500 CEO's.  

As of the date of publication, *women*held 6.6 *percent* of Fortune 500 *CEO* roles.

And after listening to you, I'm starting to agree with Republicans that it's not sexism's fault it's women's fault.  Or, they don't have what it takes to be a CEO.  I agree with Republicans now, after talking to your stupid ass.

Quit following Unkotare around.  Too bad you are out of school for the summer but can't afford to do anything but play on USMB all day.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A standard no democrat would ever apply to any Republican who made a racist "joke."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....I'm concerned that people aren't hiring other people because of the color of their skin.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not concerned about anything, as evidenced by the fact that you’ve never lifted a finger to do anything about it.
> 
> 
> You’re just another loud mouth racist on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lifted a finger.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven’t. No one on this site loves to talk about himself as much as you. If you had anything to say you would have said it a million times by now.
Click to expand...


You say nothing all day everyday.  In fact I called you out for not even posting what YOU believe the best way to fight racism is.  

You're here bashing liberals but you haven't said what you would do or what you think.  That's because you don't think.


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
Click to expand...

You are in denial.....

Sad really

Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax


----------



## danielpalos

...correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, is the best way to fight stereotyping and bigotry, under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial.....
> 
> Sad really
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax
Click to expand...


That makes him not a racist?

She's a Republican like Ben Carson.  So what?  

Do you know Trump was a Democrat before he saw his best shot was in the GOP?

Do blacks agree with her or is she a fringe thinker?  What ideas has she put out that we might not agree on?

Ah, I see she's a pro life idiot.  Reminds me of Sweetsue92.  Voting against her own financial interests over abortion.

I can show you a rich white guy who says you are wrong







Who cares what Alveda says?  Is she convincing blacks she's right?  Then she's wrong.  Either that or you say the blacks who disagree with her are wrong.
And does she have money?  Money turns a lot of people into greedy Republicans.  Not me.


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vote for Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial.....
> 
> Sad really
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes him not a racist?
> 
> She's a Republican like Ben Carson.  So what?
> 
> Do you know Trump was a Democrat before he saw his best shot was in the GOP?
> 
> Do blacks agree with her or is she a fringe thinker?  What ideas has she put out that we might not agree on?
> 
> Ah, I see she's a pro life idiot.  Reminds me of Sweetsue92.  Voting against her own financial interests over abortion.
> 
> I can show you a rich white guy who says you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what Alveda says?  Is she convincing blacks she's right?  Then she's wrong.  Either that or you say the blacks who disagree with her are wrong.
> And does she have money?  Money turns a lot of people into greedy Republicans.  Not me.
Click to expand...

King is an African American civil rights leader, who applauds Trump just likevKim Kardashian and Kanye West

Triggered


----------



## MAGAman

danielpalos said:


> ...correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, is the best way to fight stereotyping and bigotry, under our form of Capitalism.


 That's goofy.

There are good reasons for unemployment compensation, but the Race Card isn't in play.

I haven't checked, but I'm pretty sure most people on unemployment compensation are white, or at the least a plurality.


----------



## Unkotare

Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution? 

Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?


Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
Click to expand...



Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
Click to expand...

Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled

Capish


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
Click to expand...



Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
Click to expand...

Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. Not on the Earth anyway

God stupud rules


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that education is NOT part of the solution?
> 
> Does anyone think that home environment is NOT an even bigger part?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
Click to expand...



Yes, it is.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea me, racist tend to drop out so education is futile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
Click to expand...

You live a shelteted life in a hospital


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be in first to drop out, and education is compulsory to a certain age.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
Click to expand...




I’m a public school teacher. 



Next?


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, home schooling and no child can be forced to not disrupt a class they get expelled
> 
> Capish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.

Now i know why you are so stupid

You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read

Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Republican policies screw minorities.  Now I know you lying right wingers will say the Democratic Party founded the Ku Klux Klan but while the Democratic Party of the 19th century was in favor of slavery and after the Civil War opposed civil rights, the Democratic Party reversed course in the 20th century and became the party of civil rights and reform. The Republican Party of today has embraced racist policies like gerrymandered districts and extreme voter suppression. The only logical choice is to vote Democratic.
> 
> And how can you have a guy like this in your party and ask black people to vote Republican?
> A full-blown "white-people shouldn’t intermarry with other races if they plan to have kids," "black people like to attack white people just because they’re white," "we need more white-people-friendly organizations," racist.  Why are we not surprised that Corley Everett, a past and current Republican state House candidate who has since changed his name to Everett Corley, appeared on a web broadcast in 2014 with an honest-to-God white nationalist and parroted the guy’s white supremacist views?
> 
> The Republican Party has a racism problem. And it’s not only Rep. Steve King.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial.....
> 
> Sad really
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes him not a racist?
> 
> She's a Republican like Ben Carson.  So what?
> 
> Do you know Trump was a Democrat before he saw his best shot was in the GOP?
> 
> Do blacks agree with her or is she a fringe thinker?  What ideas has she put out that we might not agree on?
> 
> Ah, I see she's a pro life idiot.  Reminds me of Sweetsue92.  Voting against her own financial interests over abortion.
> 
> I can show you a rich white guy who says you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what Alveda says?  Is she convincing blacks she's right?  Then she's wrong.  Either that or you say the blacks who disagree with her are wrong.
> And does she have money?  Money turns a lot of people into greedy Republicans.  Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King is an African American civil rights leader, who applauds Trump just likevKim Kardashian and Kanye West
> 
> Triggered
Click to expand...


Alveda is a pro lifer.  That's easily explained.  

Kanye is easily explained

Kanye revealed his battle with opioids during his appearance on "TMZ Live" ... as he talked about *going to visit then President-elect Trump* in December of 2016. He says, "I was drugged the f**k out, bro!"

He went on to explain he was addicted to opioids

LOL


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Alveda King voted for Trump.  But retards who only watch cnn and msnbc will never know this.
> 
> All democrats want are black slaves on welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial.....
> 
> Sad really
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes him not a racist?
> 
> She's a Republican like Ben Carson.  So what?
> 
> Do you know Trump was a Democrat before he saw his best shot was in the GOP?
> 
> Do blacks agree with her or is she a fringe thinker?  What ideas has she put out that we might not agree on?
> 
> Ah, I see she's a pro life idiot.  Reminds me of Sweetsue92.  Voting against her own financial interests over abortion.
> 
> I can show you a rich white guy who says you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what Alveda says?  Is she convincing blacks she's right?  Then she's wrong.  Either that or you say the blacks who disagree with her are wrong.
> And does she have money?  Money turns a lot of people into greedy Republicans.  Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King is an African American civil rights leader, who applauds Trump just likevKim Kardashian and Kanye West
> 
> Triggered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alveda is a pro lifer.  That's easily explained.
> 
> Kanye is easily explained
> 
> Kanye revealed his battle with opioids during his appearance on "TMZ Live" ... as he talked about *going to visit then President-elect Trump* in December of 2016. He says, "I was drugged the f**k out, bro!"
> 
> He went on to explain he was addicted to opioids
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

In other words you believe that all blacks are addicts.

Your position is noted


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day blacks will buy that lie and start voting for Republicans.
> 
> So basically you're saying black are stupid and the way they vote shows it.  Got it.  That's not racist at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You are in denial.....
> 
> Sad really
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.newsmax.com/CMSPages/GetFile.aspx?guid=ea5ac174-a531-4077-a0ca-dec8e8872662&SiteName=Newsmax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes him not a racist?
> 
> She's a Republican like Ben Carson.  So what?
> 
> Do you know Trump was a Democrat before he saw his best shot was in the GOP?
> 
> Do blacks agree with her or is she a fringe thinker?  What ideas has she put out that we might not agree on?
> 
> Ah, I see she's a pro life idiot.  Reminds me of Sweetsue92.  Voting against her own financial interests over abortion.
> 
> I can show you a rich white guy who says you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what Alveda says?  Is she convincing blacks she's right?  Then she's wrong.  Either that or you say the blacks who disagree with her are wrong.
> And does she have money?  Money turns a lot of people into greedy Republicans.  Not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King is an African American civil rights leader, who applauds Trump just likevKim Kardashian and Kanye West
> 
> Triggered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alveda is a pro lifer.  That's easily explained.
> 
> Kanye is easily explained
> 
> Kanye revealed his battle with opioids during his appearance on "TMZ Live" ... as he talked about *going to visit then President-elect Trump* in December of 2016. He says, "I was drugged the f**k out, bro!"
> 
> He went on to explain he was addicted to opioids
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you believe that all blacks are addicts.
> 
> Your position is noted
Click to expand...


No but there is always something wrong with the person if they are voting GOP.  Blacks are no different than whites when it comes to this.

Are you a greedy rich person?  Blacks can be greedy just like whites can.

Are you voting over abortion?  The same way the GOP has conned white poor people into voting GOP over issues like abortion, they've conned a lot of black people too.

Blacks are actually smarter.  A lot less of them fall for those tactics.  The GOP also uses racism to win over stupid white voters but that tactic certainly doesn't work on Kanye.  He is just able to overlook it.  But don't forget, he's rich.  He should be voting GOP.

Same way Bruce Jenner overlooks the homophobia in the GOP.  Just because he's in the Republican party doesn't make it the party that is for the LGBTQ community.  Right?


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
Click to expand...

Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You have a problem with a business owner hiring a black American for $20 hr because the white worker demands $30?
> 
> What do you propose to do about it?
> 
> Also keep in mind blacks are only like 15% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
Click to expand...


No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.

And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.

So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.

So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
Click to expand...

You have a titanium brain

Dense


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism like lying, theft , murder, will be practiced until end of time .Thinking you can extinquish it is foolhardy
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.  The best we can do is marginalize it to the best of our ability as a culture.
> 
> Right now, what we're doing -- screaming at each other -- probably won't cut it, I'm guessing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the best way to solve these problems is to talk about it.
> 
> Me making a joke is a lot different than not hiring blacks because they are blacks. This is happening too much in America. The statistics prove it.
> 
> But republicans think it’s a bigger problem that we are hiring blacks because they are black. They’re against affirmative action, a program designed to combat the bias.
> 
> And they deny blacks aren’t being hired because of bias, instead they think 99% of the time the white guy is the most qualified. Not possible. To deny this unfairness is insane. Only a racist would deny bias is keeping blacks down.
> 
> That doesn’t mean I can’t tell black people they need to do a better job in the inner cities. They need to start acting like suburb blacks. Assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, now where I'm from we have the same problems in the black communities, but what is becoming even a bigger problem for young whites is what most would think that the affirmative action level has been taken too in which is wrong in their eyes. Almost every fast food restaurant has all black staff and servers here. That to many is reverse racism being played out against whites, but it may be something worse than that, where as white business owners are doing this in order to combat higher wages demanded by whites who are expecting fair wages for a exceptional days labor being put forth on their behalf.  Otherwise the affirmative action program is actually being exploited by rich white business owners to replace white youth workers with black workers who will work for way less. If found to be the case, then white people should rise up against white people, and put the blame squarely upon where it lay.
> 
> Qualifications should be the only determining factor in an interview, and never ones color ever being a factor.
> 
> Time for change folks, and white folks it's time to find out just who your real enemies are in life, and it ain't the black folks.
Click to expand...


Please re read your post and realize just how hypocritical you sound.  You're talking about fast food workers and then in the same breath you talk about a fair wage for an "exceptional" day of labor?  Tell me the last time you saw a fast food worker do an exceptional job.  Do you notice how carefully you tried to write that?  And even if they did give a good days work for what you consider a fair wage, if the company can replace you with lower cost workers, isn't that their right?  As long as they are American workers how can you complain?    

Anyways, even as a liberal I can't see what you would want to do if an American company was operating for 100 years and they were employing white Americans, then one day they decide to replace them with blacks who will do the work for less.  

I don't recall you right wingers complaining when us Michiganders lost our jobs and the companies moved to Texas where wages are really low.  That was ok with you.  So I don't see why you would mind a corporation firing white Americans and replacing them with low cost blacks.  Please explain how in a right to work state you have anything to say about it.  You have no right to your job.  At will employment.


----------



## sealybobo

Frannie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a titanium brain
> 
> Dense
Click to expand...


Let the men talk honey


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a titanium brain
> 
> Dense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the men talk honey
Click to expand...

Lol so u r racist and sexist, and dense


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home school is still education. A minor who is permanently removed (rare) is sent to an alternative school.
> 
> 
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
Click to expand...




What happened to the hospital?


----------



## danielpalos

MAGAman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment through unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, is the best way to fight stereotyping and bigotry, under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> That's goofy.
> 
> There are good reasons for unemployment compensation, but the Race Card isn't in play.
> 
> I haven't checked, but I'm pretty sure most people on unemployment compensation are white, or at the least a plurality.
Click to expand...

you miss the point, completely.  the point is employment is at the will of either party.  equal protection of that means Labor should be able to quit and still be eligible for unemployment compensation in our at-will employment States.  

It has to do with better ensuring market participation in our capital based economy where Capital must circulate to engender a positive multiplier effect.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids getting expelled from high school is not rare. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
Click to expand...

Dude the garbage man makes more than you and has a better education too

Kids are getting expelled and you have no clue

You are the problem


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man makes more than you ....m
Click to expand...



Is that supposed to bother me?


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man ... has a better education too
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



Which garbage man, and how do you know?


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
Click to expand...



I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.



I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?


----------



## SweetSue92

sealybobo said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "interned" them
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you do other than sleep with lots of black men to make you feel better about yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that would be deeply against my religion since I've been married to the same man for nearly 25 years.
> 
> You have some serious ugliness on the inside. But you know that, and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and so do you and unkotare.  You're is more on the outside though.
> 
> I'm talking before you got hitched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in one thread you've called me old lady, ugly and a dingbat.
> 
> That is the famed way Leftists treat women, online and off. You're doing beautifully. Keep going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I complain for you that there aren't enough women CEO's.  Republicans say there are perfectly good explanations for why women only make up 6.6% of Fortune 500 CEO's.
> 
> As of the date of publication, *women*held 6.6 *percent* of Fortune 500 *CEO* roles.
> 
> And after listening to you, I'm starting to agree with Republicans that it's not sexism's fault it's women's fault.  Or, they don't have what it takes to be a CEO.  I agree with Republicans now, after talking to your stupid ass.
> 
> Quit following Unkotare around.  Too bad you are out of school for the summer but can't afford to do anything but play on USMB all day.
Click to expand...


Sealybobo: calls a poster stupid

Sealybobo: also confuses "interned" for "interred"


----------



## SweetSue92

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a titanium brain
> 
> Dense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the men talk honey
Click to expand...


Racist AND sexist

IOW, the PERFECT Leftist. Keep going


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m just being silly on a message board.
> 
> At least I don’t vote for a racist. That’s worse because he appoints racist judges.
> 
> You don’t think judge cavanaugh has ever said the n word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu see the knee jerk reaction to call someone like you, a "Racist", and then accept it when it is aimed at someone else.
> 
> 
> That is not rational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words have meaning. Guys like unkotare change the word racist to mean what it isn’t. To call me a racist just for calling a black person darky means that every person, including trump, is a racist because they made some inappropriate joke at one time in their lives.
> 
> Maybe unkotare is defusing the word racist. It’s like calling someone a Nazi. Overdo it and suddenly to use it means you’ve just lost the argument.
> 
> And it should be against the rules for guys lik unkotare to call you a racist without explaining why it’s racist. If he tried to explain you could point out the hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why would you call someone a darky ?? Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see is his reason for calling cavanaugh a racist, is better than "he called some one a darky".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who called Cav a racist?
Click to expand...




YOu strongly implied it, right above. What was your reason for that?


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man makes more than you ....m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to bother me?
Click to expand...


Just pointing out a fact Mr. Rodgers


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, so don't try to misconstrue my words here with such non-sense.
> 
> I have a problem with a janitor let's say, coming to work for 10 year's, and sharing in the profits from the company gain's (by a percentage of), in which is granted by his employer yearly due to his good record, his loyalty, his being on time, his work ethic, his ideas, and his good character to be replaced corruptly by another for cheap labor reasoning only...... It's not right to be replaced by another after a new modernized manager is brought in to implement policy that looks to find more money on the bottom line, and to increase bonuses or values for shareholder's at any cost to the employees at hand in a very corrupt manor...  Otherwise this is done by replacing the employee mentioned earlier with a cheaper laborer in an attempt to bring up profits in order to make it appear that the company had finally found it's super manager, and is doing better under such a manager, but doesn't realize that it is actually losing in the long run once all is said and done.
> 
> The new trend is to land in a company for 5 years, rape it, and then parachute out before it is realized what had just happened. Hopefully the company isn't taken down by the bullcrap, and quickly recovers after discovering the problem it fell prey too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
Click to expand...

So you were for the Mexican illegal invasion into the interior of the countries business sectors, and therefore you were for giving those companies options in order to replace American workers by the thousands with illegals as it were ???...... You were for upsetting the natural balance, and the order in which was for years in this country (1st and foremost), to promote the American worker's labor forces, their product's, their product quality kept, and their standards kept , while instead promoting an illegal labor force that ended up being worked off the grid, living ten to a house, breeding like rabbits back home, and getting subsidized by government through stolen SS numbers given them, and on and on and on ad nauseum it went ???????? 

We must stop any collective efforts to organize the business sectors in a way as to easily exploit vulnerable groups who probably breed by the thousands, and then blame, complain, rob and steal in an unbalanced way (the job's and wages of American's), that depended on those wages to pursue their American dream's in life just like any other American does when applies themself in that way.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man ... has a better education too
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which garbage man, and how do you know?
Click to expand...


Looking to upgrade your salary situation huh?


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?
Click to expand...


I am sure that you know half of what happens in your school and nothing that happens in any other school since you seem to believe that expulsion is illegal and that a child can be compelled to attend school.

You are so stupid that you must be the reason that kids can't read


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man makes more than you ....m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to bother me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out a fact Mr. Rodgers
Click to expand...



No, you’re not.


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...you seem to believe that expulsion is illegal ...
Click to expand...




I never said that.  You’ve resorted to dishonesty because you know you don’t have a leg to stand on in this discussion. Maybe you should shut the fuck up and move onto another topic that you might possibly know anything about.


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude the garbage man makes more than you ....m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to bother me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out a fact Mr. Rodgers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you’re not.
Click to expand...

Yes Mr Rodgers


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...you seem to believe that expulsion is illegal ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that.  You’ve resorted to dishonesty because you know you don’t have a leg to stand on in this discussion. Maybe you should shut the fuck up and move onto another topic that you might possibly know anything about.
Click to expand...

Yawn


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you aren't a Republican.  I hope Republicans here will have the balls to step up and challenge you on this idea that you somehow have a right to your job.  The idea that your years of service means anything is hilarious coming from a conservatives mouth.  The company is only in business to maximize profits.  If you are starting to cost the company too much, they need to let you go and replace you with younger cheaper workers who might actually be better than you because you are old.
> 
> You worked for 10 years.  They paid you for 10 years.  Beyond that, they owe you nothing.  Now if you are willing to take a pay cut to keep your job then that's fine.
> 
> Everything you are saying is your opinion.  Corruptly replaced?  Isn't that the business' decision not yours?  What do you want to do?  Do you want to pass laws that say corporations have to keep you on even if they don't want to?
> 
> I thought that's what right to work states are all about.  You have no right to your job.  And they have the right to fire you
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you were for the Mexican illegal invasion into the interior of the countries business sectors, and therefore you were for giving those companies options in order to replace American workers by the thousands with illegals as it were ???...... You were for upsetting the natural balance, and the order in which was for years in this country (1st and foremost), to promote the American worker's labor forces, their product's, their product quality kept, and their standards kept , while instead promoting an illegal labor force that ended up being worked off the grid, living ten to a house, breeding like rabbits back home, and getting subsidized by government through stolen SS numbers given them, and on and on and on ad nauseum it went ????????
> 
> We must stop any collective efforts to organize the business sectors in a way as to easily exploit vulnerable groups who probably breed by the thousands, and then blame, complain, rob and steal in an unbalanced way (the job's and wages of American's), that depended on those wages to pursue their American dream's in life just like any other American does when applies themself in that way.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about Mexican illegals? I’m talking about African Americans. Americans


----------



## beagle9

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to twist this into something it ain't. Only ones merit earns the right to their job for as long as the company shall have them. The rest is just ethical practices on a companies part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not twisting anything.  I've caught you sounding real fucking liberal when it comes to you having a right to your job.  If you are a republican you can't possibly be serious right now.  I can actually see you trying to back peddle out of this one.
> 
> No your merits don't earn you a right to your job.  The company decides if you are worth what they pay you.  And if they can find someone cheaper and they decide that's better for them, it doesn't really matter if it's fair or even a good decision.  You're just the worker bee.  Go find another job or start your own company.
> 
> Ethical practices?  What if the company is being unethical?  What do you want to do to them?
> 
> I think you are a worker bee who doesn't really understand what being a conservative Republican is all about.  You probably work in a fucking union so you are used to having rights and job security.
> 
> What is it called when someone holds two conflicting views?  God I can't think of the word right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you dense or something ??? Your merits earn you the right over other employees to keep your job just as long as your employer will have you. If you don't perform then your employer can of course fire you. The rest of what I said of course is employer discretion, and ethical behavior on their part.. It is nobodies business upon the relationship between employer and employee, but Demon-crats want to control that aspect of it as well... And yes I vote republican. Any other dumb questions ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not dense.  You've been stumped.  You can talk all you want about merits and if you don't perform.....but originally you were crying that corportations might find blacks who will do your job better than you.
> 
> And when I say better, I might just mean cheaper.  Because let's be honest, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to do what a lot of you do.
> 
> So, if a corporation can find a black American to do your job for $5 hr less than you charge, then I would be all for hiring that person because that's going to help me, a shareholder, and it's going to help consumer.
> 
> So really your original complaint was bullshit.  You crying that American companies might find American workers who will do it for less.  You have no right to complain.  If you owned the company you wouldn't want a guy like you telling you who you can hire and how much you have to pay.  You will pay whatever you have to pay.  No more.  And if a company finds that blacks can do it just as good or GOOD ENOUGH at a lower cost to them, who the fuck are you to say a god damn thing?  Why don't you start a union?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you were for the Mexican illegal invasion into the interior of the countries business sectors, and therefore you were for giving those companies options in order to replace American workers by the thousands with illegals as it were ???...... You were for upsetting the natural balance, and the order in which was for years in this country (1st and foremost), to promote the American worker's labor forces, their product's, their product quality kept, and their standards kept , while instead promoting an illegal labor force that ended up being worked off the grid, living ten to a house, breeding like rabbits back home, and getting subsidized by government through stolen SS numbers given them, and on and on and on ad nauseum it went ????????
> 
> We must stop any collective efforts to organize the business sectors in a way as to easily exploit vulnerable groups who probably breed by the thousands, and then blame, complain, rob and steal in an unbalanced way (the job's and wages of American's), that depended on those wages to pursue their American dream's in life just like any other American does when applies themself in that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about Mexican illegals? I’m talking about African Americans. Americans
Click to expand...

Ever hear of parralell's, comparison's etc ????


----------



## danielpalos

Correcting for capitalism's natural rate of unemployment will make racism and bigotry, useless.


----------



## beagle9

I didn't know that Trump was an NBA star once upon a time too. LOL


----------



## Frannie

Unkotare said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live a shelteted life in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a public school teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?
Click to expand...

Well you cant teach kids to read, or not to do drugs but you are going to teach them to love everyone

So how is third grade art class coming


----------



## Frannie

sealybobo said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Now i know why you are so stupid
> 
> You proud to graduate retards that cant add or read
> 
> Take a look at the inner city schools with metal detectors on all the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the hospital?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> you have no clue
> 
> You are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have established that I know better than you about what happens in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to be part of the solution. How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you cant teach kids to read, or not to do drugs but you are going to teach them to love everyone
> 
> So how is third art class coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the kids in his school score below the national average. That’s all I need to know. If his school system scores below the national average that would tell me unkotare isn’t that good of a teacher. He says he lives or works in a New England hood. Do those even exist?
Click to expand...

Thats all of Boston....


----------



## Unkotare

Frannie said:


> ......
> 
> So how is third grade art class coming




I don't teach 3rd grade, or Art class. If you have a question, just ask.


----------



## Unkotare

To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world. 

Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.





I notice that nobody wants to take me up on my offer. That should tell you something.


----------



## Asclepias

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Believe it or not I could give a flying you know what about whites being racist as long as they step aside when I come through on a mission. Whites are insecure which is why they are racist as a group. I simply ignore insecure people unless they get in my way and then I knock them on their ass.


----------



## Unkotare

Such clumsy trolling ^^^^^^^


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that nobody wants to take me up on my offer. That should tell you something.
Click to expand...

I already do that. I talk to white people a lot. How do you think I understand how white people think?


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that nobody wants to take me up on my offer. That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already do that. ... ...
Click to expand...



No, you don't. To take me up on my offer you'd have to stop being a douche bag and sincerely try to do something real and practical in the world to make this particular problem better. You have proven that you are just a shit-talking racist liar with no more interest in making things better than the other racists who keep talking shit here. You, im2, Correll, brokeloser, sealybobo, rayfromcleveland, meathead, jits22 and all the other racists are all essentially the same. Go ahead and take me up on my offer if you can. You know you can't.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that nobody wants to take me up on my offer. That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already do that. ... ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. To take me up on my offer you'd have to stop being a douche bag and sincerely try to do something real and practical in the world to make this particular problem better. You have proven that you are just a shit-talking racist liar with no more interest in making things better than the other racists who keep talking shit here. You, im2, Correll, brokeloser, sealybobo, rayfromcleveland, meathead, jits22 and all the other racists are all essentially the same. Go ahead and take me up on my offer if you can. You know you can't.
Click to expand...

I tell you I already do something and your answer is no I dont?  WTF!  How can someone take you up on your offer if you dont even believe them?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare is an idiot. Whites are always bragging about how they have 5 times the number we do. This means that there are very few, if any, black people who has not had a large number of social interactions with whites. Stop telling us how we need to talk to whites like we haven't.


----------



## Street Juice

MarcATL said:


> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Segregation.


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
Click to expand...

Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.


----------



## Street Juice

Asclepias said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
Click to expand...

That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.


----------



## IM2

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
Click to expand...


Segregation was tried. Didn't work, It's not the answer and I've been with highly achieving sucessful white women. Sucessful women of all races gravitate to sucessful men. We live in an integrated world, meaning there is more than just one race. If segregation was the answer, there would only be one race. Destroying ignorance held by people like you is the answer.


----------



## jillian

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


The trumpkins just have to die out. And pretend they haven’t polluted their kids


----------



## Unkotare

Street Juice said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
Click to expand...




Nope. Tried and failed.


----------



## Unkotare

Almost 100 pages and no solutions? No one willing to try my idea, and no viable alternatives?


----------



## MarcATL

jillian said:


> The trumpkins just have to die out. And pretend they haven’t polluted their kids


Yah...good luck with THAT!!


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trumpkins just have to die out. And pretend they haven’t polluted their kids
> 
> 
> 
> Yah...good luck with THAT!!
Click to expand...



You'd still be left with all the vile racists who didn't vote for Trump. Political partisanship is no part of any viable solution.


----------



## Street Juice

IM2 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was tried. Didn't work, It's not the answer and I've been with highly achieving sucessful white women. Sucessful women of all races gravitate to sucessful men. We live in an integrated world, meaning there is more than just one race. If segregation was the answer, there would only be one race. Destroying ignorance held by people like you is the answer.
Click to expand...

Nope. The question was, Twinkles, how to end racism. The answer is simple: segregation. Outside of that, there will always be racism. For those with the cognitive power to understand, however, there is a better solution. 

As for "being with" high IQ women, immaterial. It is generally the low-IQ white trash women and low class women who are actually reproducing inter-racially.


----------



## Street Juice

Reading back through these comments, I notice there are sure a lot of people BANNED, but whose comments--at least those I read--seemed reasonable. Over time that will have a big impact on this board, which, I thought, was all for free speech. Don't the mods understand that free speech includes unpopular and/or offensive speech?


----------



## Unkotare

Street Juice said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was tried. Didn't work, It's not the answer and I've been with highly achieving sucessful white women. Sucessful women of all races gravitate to sucessful men. We live in an integrated world, meaning there is more than just one race. If segregation was the answer, there would only be one race. Destroying ignorance held by people like you is the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. The question was, Twinkles, how to end racism. The answer is simple: segregation. ...ly.
Click to expand...



Wrong.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

You can stop racism by stop making everything about race


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
Click to expand...

What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???

Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????

The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???

Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.

Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.

Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.

Make sense to you ???


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
Click to expand...

They tried that already and white women still hunted down Black men to sleep with. Even the ones you claim have a high IQ. You see its instinct not brains that make them do it. They understand Black genes are the cornerstone of life and white genes are recessive and full of problems.  Its only natural the female seeks the best genes.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???
> 
> Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????
> 
> The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???
> 
> Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.
> 
> Make sense to you ???
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't. All of the above was used as flimsy excuse for segregation the last time around and it was all bullshit then. You sound like one of those "next time communism will work!" idiots. The fact is that separation is what allows fear and suspicion to foment racist ignorance. In a vacuum, idiots can be convinced of anything (look at the uneducated boys who 'study' in madrassa and come out prepared to kill women and children because they really, really believe they should). No facile sophistry about 'culture' excuses what segregation really is and really does. 

Communism isn't going to work 'next time.' Segregation isn't going to work 'next time.'


----------



## Street Juice

Asclepias said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tried that already and white women still hunted down Black men to sleep with. Even the ones you claim have a high IQ. You see its instinct not brains that make them do it. They understand Black genes are the cornerstone of life and white genes are recessive and full of problems.  Its only natural the female seeks the best genes.
Click to expand...

White women aren't "hunting down black men" to conceive. That is especially true of upwardly mobile white women. Mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly in the underclass.


----------



## Street Juice

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???
> 
> Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????
> 
> The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???
> 
> Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.
> 
> Make sense to you ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. All of the above was used as flimsy excuse for segregation the last time around and it was all bullshit then. You sound like one of those "next time communism will work!" idiots. The fact is that separation is what allows fear and suspicion to foment racist ignorance. In a vacuum, idiots can be convinced of anything (look at the uneducated boys who 'study' in madrassa and come out prepared to kill women and children because they really, really believe they should). No facile sophistry about 'culture' excuses what segregation really is and really does.
> 
> Communism isn't going to work 'next time.' Segregation isn't going to work 'next time.'
Click to expand...

If you want to "end racism", separate the races. End of story. Or eliminate all but one. But there is a better solution to the racism problem that no one on this thread has proposed.


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tried that already and white women still hunted down Black men to sleep with. Even the ones you claim have a high IQ. You see its instinct not brains that make them do it. They understand Black genes are the cornerstone of life and white genes are recessive and full of problems.  Its only natural the female seeks the best genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women aren't "hunting down black men" to conceive. That is especially true of upwardly mobile white women. Mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly in the underclass.
Click to expand...

Actually every white woman wants to have sex with a Black guy. Its like a rite of passage with them. They all talk about it and yes they are very aggressive about it. While they may make the conscious decision not to conceive they still instinctually are attracted to Black men. Sorry if it hurts but you cant talk this away. I know better. I'm a Black man and I have had doctors, professors, and even 2 CEOs that hunted me down to have sex with.


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???
> 
> Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????
> 
> The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???
> 
> Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.
> 
> Make sense to you ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. All of the above was used as flimsy excuse for segregation the last time around and it was all bullshit then. You sound like one of those "next time communism will work!" idiots. The fact is that separation is what allows fear and suspicion to foment racist ignorance. In a vacuum, idiots can be convinced of anything (look at the uneducated boys who 'study' in madrassa and come out prepared to kill women and children because they really, really believe they should). No facile sophistry about 'culture' excuses what segregation really is and really does.
> 
> Communism isn't going to work 'next time.' Segregation isn't going to work 'next time.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to "end racism", separate the races. End of story. Or eliminate all but one. But there is a better solution to the racism problem that no one on this thread has proposed.
Click to expand...

I already told you. White women would claw your eyes out en masse if you ever tried to take Black men away from them.


----------



## Unkotare

Street Juice said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???
> 
> Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????
> 
> The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???
> 
> Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.
> 
> Make sense to you ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. All of the above was used as flimsy excuse for segregation the last time around and it was all bullshit then. You sound like one of those "next time communism will work!" idiots. The fact is that separation is what allows fear and suspicion to foment racist ignorance. In a vacuum, idiots can be convinced of anything (look at the uneducated boys who 'study' in madrassa and come out prepared to kill women and children because they really, really believe they should). No facile sophistry about 'culture' excuses what segregation really is and really does.
> 
> Communism isn't going to work 'next time.' Segregation isn't going to work 'next time.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to "end racism", separate the races. End of story. ...d.
Click to expand...



Wrong. Have you never studied history?


----------



## Street Juice

Asclepias said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tried that already and white women still hunted down Black men to sleep with. Even the ones you claim have a high IQ. You see its instinct not brains that make them do it. They understand Black genes are the cornerstone of life and white genes are recessive and full of problems.  Its only natural the female seeks the best genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women aren't "hunting down black men" to conceive. That is especially true of upwardly mobile white women. Mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly in the underclass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually every white woman wants to have sex with a Black guy. Its like a rite of passage with them. They all talk about it and yes they are very aggressive about it. While they may make the conscious decision not to conceive they still instinctually are attracted to Black men. Sorry if it hurts but you cant talk this away. I know better. I'm a Black man and I have had doctors, professors, and even 2 CEOs that hunted me down to have sex with.
Click to expand...

It says something about you that you are boasting about being fetishized. These women you claim pursued you because you were black were treating you as little more than a dildo. None of them wanted to marry you and raise a family with you. And you claim it as a mark of pride. OK. In any case, internet claims aside, the mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly part of the underclass.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Tried and failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time period is being talked about here ? The past or present ??  If cultures are clashing big time, should they be forced to stay in close with each other if that closeness causes strife, danger, suspicion, violations of individual rights, privacy attacks, religious attacks, racial problems, freedom attacks, loss of liberty, loss of identity, loss of property values, and property rights etc ???
> 
> Just as the political parties and the generations have changed, would segregation be the segregation of old or would it be in a new form based upon protecting the unique identities of the diverse cultures we have here, and in giving each culture space to grow instead of allowing one culture to bring down another culture, otherwise all due to the problems existing in the one culture or another as is seen sometimes in this way ???? Is it always a work in progress from within or without the culture that is needing help or understood ??????
> 
> The question becomes then, is it right to force people together against their will and belief's ??? Otherwise if it damages for life the two groups or individual's being forced together ???
> 
> Can the group's ever get on a level plain that allows both groups to compliment one another through their decency, their humanity, their morals, their Faith's, their standards, and their lifestyles lived without clashing in life ??? Self segregation is best if everyone just voluntarily does it without making huge unsubstantiated race issues out of it. Cultures are the issues or struggles in the clashing, and not that of color... Color is never the problem in these issues, but rather it is culture clash that leads to insults and verbal assault's that ignorantly involves color on all sides always. Many times blacks and whites enjoy each other's cultures and company, and these lines are always crossed in these things in order to connect and enjoy each other's cultures as it were, but on both sides we have the race hustler's, and they are the ones constantly poisoning the wells for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully there won't be any need for a new form of segregation ever (we are American's first), but if things get any crazier it will be ushered in without hesitation sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure what form it might take or what it would look like today, but it could happen if things keep getting anymore crazier than they already are getting along cultural and/or belief line's. Otherwise it won't be along color lines these days that will drive it, but instead it would be along cultural and/or religious/belief lines that we might see it take shape today.
> 
> Make sense to you ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. All of the above was used as flimsy excuse for segregation the last time around and it was all bullshit then. You sound like one of those "next time communism will work!" idiots. The fact is that separation is what allows fear and suspicion to foment racist ignorance. In a vacuum, idiots can be convinced of anything (look at the uneducated boys who 'study' in madrassa and come out prepared to kill women and children because they really, really believe they should). No facile sophistry about 'culture' excuses what segregation really is and really does.
> 
> Communism isn't going to work 'next time.' Segregation isn't going to work 'next time.'
Click to expand...

You got alot to learn about life, but keep trying.


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt work. White women love Black men. They even have a sex cult called the queen of spades.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. If you want to stop "racism", separate the races. If there are members of one race who desire to live with a different race, and that race will take them, let them go. The white women who moved to a black country (assuming black women allowed it) just to be fucked by black guys would be generally on the left side of the bell curve. The more intelligent women (of any race) would make their life decisions based on considerations higher than dick and animal instinct. Higher IQ women look for men who will stick around and help raise children, high status men, financially successful men, faithful family men, and so on.  High IQ women would be more likely to stay in their own country. Lower IQ women are more likely to look for dick. In general, the departure of those white women would be eugenic for the white country they left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They tried that already and white women still hunted down Black men to sleep with. Even the ones you claim have a high IQ. You see its instinct not brains that make them do it. They understand Black genes are the cornerstone of life and white genes are recessive and full of problems.  Its only natural the female seeks the best genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women aren't "hunting down black men" to conceive. That is especially true of upwardly mobile white women. Mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly in the underclass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually every white woman wants to have sex with a Black guy. Its like a rite of passage with them. They all talk about it and yes they are very aggressive about it. While they may make the conscious decision not to conceive they still instinctually are attracted to Black men. Sorry if it hurts but you cant talk this away. I know better. I'm a Black man and I have had doctors, professors, and even 2 CEOs that hunted me down to have sex with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says something about you that you are boasting about being fetishized. These women you claim pursued you because you were black were treating you as little more than a dildo. None of them wanted to marry you and raise a family with you. And you claim it as a mark of pride. OK. In any case, internet claims aside, the mixed race children of white mothers are overwhelmingly part of the underclass.
Click to expand...

In your mind you think its boasting because you have been bested by Black men all your life. You feel as if I have the upper hand with your own women. You gave yourself away when you claimed I was boasting. Getting a white woman is easier than finding trash on a highway. Theres no work involved at all. Nothing to boast about.


----------



## Street Juice

Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:

Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.

In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:

Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.

That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:
> 
> Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
> Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
> Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
> Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
> Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.
> 
> In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:
> 
> Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
> Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.
> 
> That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
> You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.


Since you didnt seem to get the message the first time, let me be clear. You have little dick syndrome which is why you are prompted by stress into feeling I am boasting. Its the classic white boy insecurity response. You and I both know it. Everyone else knows it. You've exposed yourself because you feel I am your superior in every way. This is probably true but shouldnt you give yourself the benefit of the doubt? 

Blacks built the first civilizations. This is documented. Blacks taught whites how to read, write, and do math. This is also documented.  I know its hard being last to civilization only to turn around and almost regress back to cave man status once Rome fell but you have to do something about your insecurities.  You dont have to be a violence prone failure for the rest of your races existence.


----------



## Street Juice

Asclepias said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:
> 
> Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
> Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
> Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
> Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
> Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.
> 
> In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:
> 
> Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
> Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.
> 
> That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
> You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt seem to get the message the first time, let me be clear. You have little dick syndrome which is why you are prompted by stress into feeling I am boasting. Its the classic white boy insecurity response. You and I both know it. Everyone else knows it. You've exposed yourself because you feel I am your superior in every way. This is probably true but shouldnt you give yourself the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> Blacks built the first civilizations. This documented. Blacks taught whites how to read, write, and do math. This is also documented.  I know its hard being last to civilization only to turn around and almost regress back to cave man status once Rome fell but you have to do something about your insecurities.  You dont have to be a violence prone failure for the rest of your races existence.
Click to expand...

Haha, and Wakanda has flying cars! So take that, Norway!


----------



## Asclepias

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:
> 
> Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
> Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
> Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
> Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
> Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.
> 
> In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:
> 
> Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
> Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.
> 
> That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
> You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt seem to get the message the first time, let me be clear. You have little dick syndrome which is why you are prompted by stress into feeling I am boasting. Its the classic white boy insecurity response. You and I both know it. Everyone else knows it. You've exposed yourself because you feel I am your superior in every way. This is probably true but shouldnt you give yourself the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> Blacks built the first civilizations. This is documented. Blacks taught whites how to read, write, and do math. This is also documented.  I know its hard being last to civilization only to turn around and almost regress back to cave man status once Rome fell but you have to do something about your insecurities.  You dont have to be a violence prone failure for the rest of your races existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, and Wakanda has flying cars! So take that, Norway!
Click to expand...


Its amusing when you white boys have nothing left.


----------



## IM2

Street Juice said:


> Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:
> 
> Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
> Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
> Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
> Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
> Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.
> 
> In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:
> 
> Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
> Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.
> 
> That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
> You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.



About all of this is wrong. I don't go around measuring dicks so I'll let you have that one.

Whites commit more violent crimes and we've had at least 2 national depressions and 2 world wars because of white governing incompetence. And your white president was caught on tape using "that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric".

You aren't very bright.


----------



## IM2

Street Juice said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you and your ilk are a special kind of uncouth without parallel in other races, you lack the perspective to understand how really low the low road you never seem to tire of is. So let me make it plain:
> 
> Blacks commit more violent crimes than whites who commit more violent crimes than Asians.
> Asians have a higher average income than whites who have a higher average income than blacks.
> Blacks have bigger dicks than whites who have bigger dicks than Asians.
> Asians have bigger brains than whites who have bigger brains than blacks.
> Blacks have higher rates of welfare use than whites who have higher rates than Asians.
> 
> In the vast majority of normally distributed human characteristics, whites lie between Asians and blacks. But Asians, whites, and most blacks understand that it is low class and vulgar to boast, say, thusly:
> 
> Asians and whites can run cities. Blacks can't.
> Asians and whites can build civilizations. Blacks can't.
> 
> That's why you will rarely, if ever , hear whites and Asians indulging in that kind of crude, poorly socialized, vulgar rhetoric.
> You, on the other hand, are a one-note D'Johnny. It's the ONLY thing you talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt seem to get the message the first time, let me be clear. You have little dick syndrome which is why you are prompted by stress into feeling I am boasting. Its the classic white boy insecurity response. You and I both know it. Everyone else knows it. You've exposed yourself because you feel I am your superior in every way. This is probably true but shouldnt you give yourself the benefit of the doubt?
> 
> Blacks built the first civilizations. This documented. Blacks taught whites how to read, write, and do math. This is also documented.  I know its hard being last to civilization only to turn around and almost regress back to cave man status once Rome fell but you have to do something about your insecurities.  You dont have to be a violence prone failure for the rest of your races existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, and Wakanda has flying cars! So take that, Norway!
Click to expand...


Yep and krypton has people made out of steel that can fly.

You are really stupid


----------



## SweetSue92

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"



Well I see late into this thread that a bunch of racists are down to measuring what's in their pants and talking about which race taught the others to read and built civilizations and blah blah blah

So, it's sad but it's the internet: a thread about how do we combat racism ends with the racist in a....well, a race to the bottom.

So I say again: the best way to combat racism is to subscribe to a faith--and hold fast to it--where your individual soul is crafted by God and is infinitely worthy to God. We must individually answer to God, not as a "race". 

Sorry 'bout this thread Marc


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> ...
> You got alot to learn about life, .......



Everyone does, but odds are pretty good that you would have a long way to go to catch up with me.


----------



## Unkotare

SweetSue92 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I see late into this thread that a bunch of racists are down to measuring what's in their pants and talking about which race taught the others to read and built civilizations and blah blah blah......
Click to expand...



Like every thread in this forum as soon as the racist cretins of all races get into it.


----------



## Unkotare

To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.

Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> You got alot to learn about life, .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone does, but odds are pretty good that you would have a long way to go to catch up with me.
Click to expand...

Not according to your postings...


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> You got alot to learn about life, .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone does, but odds are pretty good that you would have a long way to go to catch up with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to your postings...
Click to expand...



Your failure to comprehend is evidence of how far you've got to go yet.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.


Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?

Or I will gain position in government, and I will break open the Treasury in order to bribe them back into being good. Will that work ??

Wait I know, how's about infiltrating their culture as a white rapper wanta be, and start working it from that angle ? Will that work ?

I'm out.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?.....
Click to expand...



Just passing through? Not going to stay and do the work day in, day out, for years and years? Would you be naive enough to believe anything gets any better that way? You really do have a lot to learn about life.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing through? Not going to stay and do the work day in, day out, for years and years? Would you be naive enough to believe anything gets any better that way? You really do have a lot to learn about life.
Click to expand...

Answer my question's directly, and not with your deflections. Should anyone be willing to sacrifice their lives for those who are like IM2 and the other non-appreciated posters here, especially in disregard for those who had sacrificed their lives in the past for their cause ???? They best change their attitudes quick or things can change in a heartbeat on whether people keep helping in these things or not.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing through? Not going to stay and do the work day in, day out, for years and years? Would you be naive enough to believe anything gets any better that way? You really do have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer my question's directly,....
Click to expand...



I did.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> ..... Should anyone be willing to sacrifice their lives for those who are like IM2 and the other non-appreciated posters here.....




What are you talking about? When did sacrificing one's life enter the discussion?


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> .... They best change their attitudes quick or things can change in a heartbeat on whether people keep helping in these things or not.




You're making no sense here. What _exactly_ are you talking about?


----------



## Unkotare

And.................................................................silence.


----------



## MarathonMike

MarcATL said:


> Can we save everyone?
> 
> Me thinks not.
> 
> I like how brother Beau of the Fifth Column put it...
> 
> 
> What about you, what say you, what's the best way to stop this vile thing called "racism/bigotry/prejudice?"


Stop looking at every White person you see with hatred and prejudice.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... They best change their attitudes quick or things can change in a heartbeat on whether people keep helping in these things or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making no sense here. What _exactly_ are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Good grief, are you serious ?? Come on now, I know you are smarter than this or are you ??


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing through? Not going to stay and do the work day in, day out, for years and years? Would you be naive enough to believe anything gets any better that way? You really do have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer my question's directly,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

No you didn't... You deflected. Not going to go into some long back and forth with you, because I ain't got time for that non-sense.


----------



## Jets

One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.


----------



## Asclepias

Jets said:


> One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.


Fear?  I dont fear whites. Thats like saying I fear fire.  I can trust fire to burn at every opportunity so I avoid it but I have no fear of it.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... They best change their attitudes quick or things can change in a heartbeat on whether people keep helping in these things or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making no sense here. What _exactly_ are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief, are you serious ?? Come on now, I know you are smarter than this or are you ??
Click to expand...



That's not an answer.


----------



## Unkotare

Jets said:


> One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.



Fear stems from a lack of familiarity.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm going into Chicago with well intentions, and I'm going to ask the gangs to pull their pants up, get a life, and re-join civilized society. Will that work ?? Oh and I will ask them please to quit killing each other, and quit doing drugs etc. What if I ask nice enough ? Will that work ?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just passing through? Not going to stay and do the work day in, day out, for years and years? Would you be naive enough to believe anything gets any better that way? You really do have a lot to learn about life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer my question's directly,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't... ......
Click to expand...



I most certainly did. If you are unsatisfied, ask a more specific question and I'll be  happy to answer.


----------



## beagle9

Jets said:


> One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.


True, but there are always going to be those in every race that create fear when they make people regret ever giving them the benefit of the doubt or the time of day. 

Standards and boundaries usually manage our fears quite well, but when the gaurd is dropped either by force or volunteer, this is when our fears become reality.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear stems from a lack of familiarity.
Click to expand...

Fear stems from prejudice


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> ...
> 
> Standards and boundaries usually manage our fears quite well, but when the gaurd [sic] is dropped either by force or volunteer, this is when our fears become reality.




Bullshit. Distance and ignorance encourage fear.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.


I invited my black female neighbor out on the boat. She said she really appreciated it because she’s the only black person in the neighborhood and she said, “as you can imagine not a lot of people are friendly to her.”

Keep in mind I live in trump country. So I agree with you. Why don’t they go out and do something to make the problem better? All it takes is to make the woman feel welcome?

I did.

I also know my trump neighbors growing up looked down on my immigrant parents. Republicans. I agree these white ignorant racist Americans should go out and do something positive kind and nice like I did.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Standards and boundaries usually manage our fears quite well, but when the gaurd [sic] is dropped either by force or volunteer, this is when our fears become reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Distance and ignorance encourage fear.
Click to expand...

What about bad experiences? If every time you’ve had a black neighbor they weren’t good neighbors, that too can create a prejudice


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Standards and boundaries usually manage our fears quite well, but when the gaurd [sic] is dropped either by force or volunteer, this is when our fears become reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Distance and ignorance encourage fear.
Click to expand...

Not unless prejudice is present.  If that was the case humans would have never reached out to other populations due to fear.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets said:
> 
> 
> 
> One good area to start is fear. All races need to stop allowing it to dictate how we treat one another. If we continue to see those who are different as the enemy then your wish will keep coming true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear stems from a lack of familiarity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fear stems from prejudice
Click to expand...

And nothing else eh ?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Standards and boundaries usually manage our fears quite well, but when the gaurd [sic] is dropped either by force or volunteer, this is when our fears become reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Distance and ignorance encourage fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not unless prejudice is present.  If that was the case humans would have never reached out to other populations due to fear.
Click to expand...

Your prejudice is getting the best of you.


----------



## MarcATL

Unkotare said:


> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.


Got any examples?


----------



## MarcATL

MarathonMike said:


> Stop looking at every White person you see with hatred and prejudice.


Who, is your brain telling you, is doing that?


----------



## beagle9

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
Click to expand...

Was working in the yard the weekend (true story), and a very loud talking black girl and her boyfriend or what ever he was to her was walking by. They stopped to kiss right in the street, and then here they came walking by. Well the girl says to me as they were passing by "Mr. Do you need some help or anything, this is my *baby daddy* and he's needing a job or some work". If this guy were to walk into my business looking the way he was dressed, and acting the way he was acting, he definitely wouldn't make it through the interview process, much less allowing him to work at my home. His girlfriend either didn't have a clue or she knew and was just carrying on in the loud way that she was.

Now do you think maybe that there might be some effort in the community to try to help these individuals or not ??? Should I just ignore the signs or go for it next time ???? What's my risk maybe ?? How does one hire such an individual that comes from a community teaching things like whites are evil, whites are racist, whites are privileged, whites are bad ???? This guy was wearing his rebellion on his sleeve, and I am expected to just accept that ??


----------



## Unkotare

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
Click to expand...

 
For example, folks could get off the computer and out into the places where young people may be living with the consequences of racism or inequality and try to make positive change. Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "them" were to sign up to be a big brother or big sister in an inner city neighborhood.  Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "you whites, you whites, you whites!" if they are anywhere close to as intelligent as they keep claiming to be, were to take some time to tutor a white working class kid with aspirations. Imagine if some of the fucking assholes who are clearly part of the fucking problem were just to hit "pause" on the irrational hatred and go be a normal fucking person to someone of whatever sort of people scares them so much and take the time to get to know someone well enough personally to see that we're all just the same sort of stupid animal when it comes right down to it despite how we look, where we live, or how much money we have.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was working in the yard the weekend (true story), and a very loud talking black girl and her boyfriend or what ever he was to her was walking by. They stopped to kiss right in the street, and then here they came walking by. Well the girl says to me as they were passing by "Mr. Do you need some help or anything, this is my *baby daddy* and he's needing a job or some work". If this guy were to walk into my business looking the way he was dressed, and acting the way he was acting, he definitely wouldn't make it through the interview process, much less allowing him to work at my home. His girlfriend either didn't have a clue or she knew and was just carrying on in the loud way that she was.
> 
> Now do you think maybe that there might be some effort in the community to try to help these individuals or not ??? Should I just ignore the signs or go for it next time ???? What's my risk maybe ?? How does one hire such an individual that comes from a community teaching things like whites are evil, whites are racist, whites are privileged, whites are bad ???? This guy was wearing his rebellion on his sleeve, and I am expected to just accept that ??
Click to expand...



If this obviously bullshit story were true, it would reflect very poorly on you. If the girl really existed and took the chance to talk to you, it would kill you to take a minute to talk to them, consider where they were coming from, try to see anything from her point of view? Even in your poor fiction you can't try to see yourself in their shoes? In your story they didn't ask to watch your children while you were away, borrow a kidney, or keep an eye on your social security number. Your story makes you sound like a fearful douche.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example, folks could get off the computer and out into the places where young people may be living with the consequences of racism or inequality and try to make positive change. Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "them" were to sign up to be a big brother or big sister in an inner city neighborhood.  Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "you whites, you whites, you whites!" if they are anywhere close to as intelligent as they keep claiming to be, were to take some time to tutor a white working class kid with aspirations. Imagine if some of the fucking assholes who are clearly part of the fucking problem were just to hit "pause" on the irrational hatred and go be a normal fucking person to someone of whatever sort of people scares them so much and takes the time to get to know someone well enough personally to see that we're all just the same sort of stupid animal when it comes right down to it despite how we look, where we live, or how much money we have.
Click to expand...


Like Marc said, you got any examples of you successfully getting a person off the street, changing their mindset or habbits etc ?? Please tell us what you have done other than play interference with your pie in the sky fantasies on turning everyone around without resistance of by them. Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level.  Yes you can help on the level that you are on, but this thing is huge.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was working in the yard the weekend (true story), and a very loud talking black girl and her boyfriend or what ever he was to her was walking by. They stopped to kiss right in the street, and then here they came walking by. Well the girl says to me as they were passing by "Mr. Do you need some help or anything, this is my *baby daddy* and he's needing a job or some work". If this guy were to walk into my business looking the way he was dressed, and acting the way he was acting, he definitely wouldn't make it through the interview process, much less allowing him to work at my home. His girlfriend either didn't have a clue or she knew and was just carrying on in the loud way that she was.
> 
> Now do you think maybe that there might be some effort in the community to try to help these individuals or not ??? Should I just ignore the signs or go for it next time ???? What's my risk maybe ?? How does one hire such an individual that comes from a community teaching things like whites are evil, whites are racist, whites are privileged, whites are bad ???? This guy was wearing his rebellion on his sleeve, and I am expected to just accept that ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If this obviously bullshit story were true, it would reflect very poorly on you. If the girl really existed and took the chance to talk to you, it would kill you to take a minute to talk to them, consider where they were coming from, try to see anything from her point of view? Even in your poor fiction you can't try to see yourself in their shoes? In your story they didn't ask to watch your children while you were away, borrow a kidney, or keep an eye on your social security number. Your story makes you sound like a fearful douche.
Click to expand...

Well the story is true, but this wasn't a "leave it to beaver" story, and the risk were higher than usual. When you get tired of playing in your saintly do gooder fantasy world, then maybe you could get some traction on someone considering what you have to say on the matter. Name calling is very childish of you, just sayin.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....




Did you really just post that?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example, folks could get off the computer and out into the places where young people may be living with the consequences of racism or inequality and try to make positive change. Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "them" were to sign up to be a big brother or big sister in an inner city neighborhood.  Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "you whites, you whites, you whites!" if they are anywhere close to as intelligent as they keep claiming to be, were to take some time to tutor a white working class kid with aspirations. Imagine if some of the fucking assholes who are clearly part of the fucking problem were just to hit "pause" on the irrational hatred and go be a normal fucking person to someone of whatever sort of people scares them so much and take the time to get to know someone well enough personally to see that we're all just the same sort of stupid animal when it comes right down to it despite how we look, where we live, or how much money we have.
Click to expand...




See if any of the racist loud mouths (of varying hues) who constantly post here would even consider any of the above.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example, folks could get off the computer and out into the places where young people may be living with the consequences of racism or inequality and try to make positive change. Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "them" were to sign up to be a big brother or big sister in an inner city neighborhood.  Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "you whites, you whites, you whites!" if they are anywhere close to as intelligent as they keep claiming to be, were to take some time to tutor a white working class kid with aspirations. Imagine if some of the fucking assholes who are clearly part of the fucking problem were just to hit "pause" on the irrational hatred and go be a normal fucking person to someone of whatever sort of people scares them so much and takes the time to get to know someone well enough personally to see that we're all just the same sort of stupid animal when it comes right down to it despite how we look, where we live, or how much money we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Marc said, you got any examples of you successfully getting a person off the street, changing their mindset or habbits etc ?? Please tell us what you have done other than play interference with your pie in the sky fantasies on turning everyone around without resistance of by them. Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level.  Yes you can help on the level that you are on, but this thing is huge.
Click to expand...


It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white school that also pays better.  





So just because you work in a inner city public school doesn't make you a saint.  For one you are being paid to do it and 2, you wouldn't be doing it if you had any other options.

I would big brother too if it paid.  I would be a wrestling or basketball coach too if I needed the money.  How much does being a big bro pay?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white [sic] school that also pays better.
> ...





Despite all of the stupid guesses a certain jackass has tried again and again, the fact is that I have worked in wealthy districts and get offers from same all the time. I have worked in schools overseas, private schools, public schools, have run schools, written curricula for schools, and worked in other private sector jobs over the years. I've been around the block. I am working where I am because it presents a population that is very difficult to work with and in very significant need. I sought out a program where I can put my long experience to work in service of others. Other districts pay more, but the work you do should have meaning to yourself and others. It's not all about money. I guess some people can't understand that.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> I would big brother too if it paid.  ...





That just about says it all...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white [sic] school that also pays better.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of the stupid guesses a certain jackass has tried again and again, the fact is that I have worked in wealthy districts and get offers from same all the time. I have worked in schools overseas, private schools, public schools, have run schools, written curricula for schools, and worked in other private sector jobs over the years. I've been around the block. I am working where I am because it presents a population that is very difficult to work with and in very significant need. I sought out a program where I can put my long experience to work in service of others. Other districts pay more, but the work you do should have meaning to yourself and others. It's not all about money. I guess some people can't understand that.
Click to expand...


No one buys that.  The unkotare we all know is not the guy you are describing.  Sorry.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white [sic] school that also pays better.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of the stupid guesses a certain jackass has tried again and again, the fact is that I have worked in wealthy districts and get offers from same all the time. I have worked in schools overseas, private schools, public schools, have run schools, written curricula for schools, and worked in other private sector jobs over the years. I've been around the block. I am working where I am because it presents a population that is very difficult to work with and in very significant need. I sought out a program where I can put my long experience to work in service of others. Other districts pay more, but the work you do should have meaning to yourself and others. It's not all about money. I guess some people can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one buys that.  .......
Click to expand...



No one has to. The truth is what it is.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white [sic] school that also pays better.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of the stupid guesses a certain jackass has tried again and again, the fact is that I have worked in wealthy districts and get offers from same all the time. I have worked in schools overseas, private schools, public schools, have run schools, written curricula for schools, and worked in other private sector jobs over the years. I've been around the block. I am working where I am because it presents a population that is very difficult to work with and in very significant need. I sought out a program where I can put my long experience to work in service of others. Other districts pay more, but the work you do should have meaning to yourself and others. It's not all about money. I guess some people can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one buys that.  .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to. The truth is what it is.
Click to expand...


How come they don't have a black person teaching black kids instead of you?  Can't they find any black teachers who are as qualified as you?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's easy to tell us to go interact with minorities in high crime areas when you are paid to do that.  The only whites who do this are paid to do it and most of them would gladly take a job in a safe white [sic] school that also pays better.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of the stupid guesses a certain jackass has tried again and again, the fact is that I have worked in wealthy districts and get offers from same all the time. I have worked in schools overseas, private schools, public schools, have run schools, written curricula for schools, and worked in other private sector jobs over the years. I've been around the block. I am working where I am because it presents a population that is very difficult to work with and in very significant need. I sought out a program where I can put my long experience to work in service of others. Other districts pay more, but the work you do should have meaning to yourself and others. It's not all about money. I guess some people can't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one buys that.  .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has to. The truth is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come they don't have a black person teaching black kids instead of you?  Can't they find any black teachers who are as qualified as you?
Click to expand...



Many of my colleagues are black, and Latino, and Asian, and who cares? We are all there because we care about the kids.


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
Click to expand...

Here you are separating my post again eh ??

Ok, let me put this in low gear for you, now hold on for the ride son.

Teaching in school to children doesn't make you some kind of guru on the subject of race, but you think that it does maybe ?? When I said teaching society on an adult level, I meant it to mean that you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done. If you do well in their eyes, then they might (in the coming years) also do well.

However, if you are wrong in your thinking, and you apply that wrong in front of their eyes, then they will rebuke your teachings (maybe) or be indoctrinated by them.

Now to revisit my statement in which you have interpreted wrongfully, I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, then you will know that you are teaching correctly, and you might make a difference if apply it to the ground afterwards. Until then good luck convincing the crowd or your students.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt....
Click to expand...





What - exactly - are you talking about? You are making no sense at all.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done.....
Click to expand...




???

How what is done?


----------



## beagle9

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> How what is done?
Click to expand...

I'm done wasting my time with you. Good grief.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example, folks could get off the computer and out into the places where young people may be living with the consequences of racism or inequality and try to make positive change. Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "them" were to sign up to be a big brother or big sister in an inner city neighborhood.  Imagine if one of these douches who keeps going on about "you whites, you whites, you whites!" if they are anywhere close to as intelligent as they keep claiming to be, were to take some time to tutor a white working class kid with aspirations. Imagine if some of the fucking assholes who are clearly part of the fucking problem were just to hit "pause" on the irrational hatred and go be a normal fucking person to someone of whatever sort of people scares them so much and take the time to get to know someone well enough personally to see that we're all just the same sort of stupid animal when it comes right down to it despite how we look, where we live, or how much money we have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if any of the racist loud mouths (of varying hues) who constantly post here would even consider any of the above.
Click to expand...

I already teach Black youth computer programming.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> How what is done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm done wasting my time with you. Good grief.
Click to expand...




 If you are unwilling to explain your rambling, it is a pretty good indication that you know it’s just empty verbiage. By all means, try to explain what you were thinking about when you posted it and I will be happy to respond. If you’re just going to post gibberish and then run away, you cannot expect much of a discussion.


----------



## sealybobo

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are separating my post again eh ??
> 
> Ok, let me put this in low gear for you, now hold on for the ride son.
> 
> Teaching in school to children doesn't make you some kind of guru on the subject of race, but you think that it does maybe ?? When I said teaching society on an adult level, I meant it to mean that you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done. If you do well in their eyes, then they might (in the coming years) also do well.
> 
> However, if you are wrong in your thinking, and you apply that wrong in front of their eyes, then they will rebuke your teachings (maybe) or be indoctrinated by them.
> 
> Now to revisit my statement in which you have interpreted wrongfully, I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, then you will know that you are teaching correctly, and you might make a difference if apply it to the ground afterwards. Until then good luck convincing the crowd or your students.
Click to expand...

My buddy at work is glad his stepson got a job at Walmart. Up until now he has only talked to teachers, parents and other kids. He’s happy he’s going to finally get some real world experience. His words not mine. Something he has not yet had. Something he did not get at public school. He just graduated high school.

Now he will deal with bosses coworkers and customers.


----------



## Unkotare

beagle9 said:


> ... I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, .......




One more try: What sort of "real world experience" did you have in mind? Be careful you don't make yourself look foolish with your answer.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are separating my post again eh ??
> 
> Ok, let me put this in low gear for you, now hold on for the ride son.
> 
> Teaching in school to children doesn't make you some kind of guru on the subject of race, but you think that it does maybe ?? When I said teaching society on an adult level, I meant it to mean that you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done. If you do well in their eyes, then they might (in the coming years) also do well.
> 
> However, if you are wrong in your thinking, and you apply that wrong in front of their eyes, then they will rebuke your teachings (maybe) or be indoctrinated by them.
> 
> Now to revisit my statement in which you have interpreted wrongfully, I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, then you will know that you are teaching correctly, and you might make a difference if apply it to the ground afterwards. Until then good luck convincing the crowd or your students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy at work is glad his stepson got a job at Walmart. Up until now he has only talked to teachers, parents and other kids. He’s happy he’s going to finally get some real world experience. His words not mine. Something he has not yet had. Something he did not get at public school. He just graduated high school.
> 
> Now he will deal with bosses coworkers and customers.
Click to expand...



Graduated high school with no work experience at all? No summer jobs, nothing?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are separating my post again eh ??
> 
> Ok, let me put this in low gear for you, now hold on for the ride son.
> 
> Teaching in school to children doesn't make you some kind of guru on the subject of race, but you think that it does maybe ?? When I said teaching society on an adult level, I meant it to mean that you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done. If you do well in their eyes, then they might (in the coming years) also do well.
> 
> However, if you are wrong in your thinking, and you apply that wrong in front of their eyes, then they will rebuke your teachings (maybe) or be indoctrinated by them.
> 
> Now to revisit my statement in which you have interpreted wrongfully, I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, then you will know that you are teaching correctly, and you might make a difference if apply it to the ground afterwards. Until then good luck convincing the crowd or your students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy at work is glad his stepson got a job at Walmart. Up until now he has only talked to teachers, parents and other kids. He’s happy he’s going to finally get some real world experience. His words not mine. Something he has not yet had. Something he did not get at public school. He just graduated high school.
> 
> Now he will deal with bosses coworkers and customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduated high school with no work experience at all? No summer jobs, nothing?
Click to expand...


Why are you asking about summer jobs?  The point is he didn't get any real world experience in school.  We know he would have got some real world experience had he worked a summer job.


----------



## IM2

beagle9 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To address the thread topic: How about everyone posting on this thread go out and actually do something to make the problem better - even just a little bit better. Not talking, not feeling, but real get-off-your-ass something out in the world.
> 
> Maybe in the end that's the best way (or the only way) to chip away at the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was working in the yard the weekend (true story), and a very loud talking black girl and her boyfriend or what ever he was to her was walking by. They stopped to kiss right in the street, and then here they came walking by. Well the girl says to me as they were passing by "Mr. Do you need some help or anything, this is my *baby daddy* and he's needing a job or some work". If this guy were to walk into my business looking the way he was dressed, and acting the way he was acting, he definitely wouldn't make it through the interview process, much less allowing him to work at my home. His girlfriend either didn't have a clue or she knew and was just carrying on in the loud way that she was.
> 
> Now do you think maybe that there might be some effort in the community to try to help these individuals or not ??? Should I just ignore the signs or go for it next time ???? What's my risk maybe ?? How does one hire such an individual that comes from a community teaching things like whites are evil, whites are racist, whites are privileged, whites are bad ???? This guy was wearing his rebellion on his sleeve, and I am expected to just accept that ??
Click to expand...


I suppose you don't have any similar examples of whites.

We don't teach that stuff. Whites teach it by their actions.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Teaching in school has nothing to do with fixing society on an adult level....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just post that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are separating my post again eh ??
> 
> Ok, let me put this in low gear for you, now hold on for the ride son.
> 
> Teaching in school to children doesn't make you some kind of guru on the subject of race, but you think that it does maybe ?? When I said teaching society on an adult level, I meant it to mean that you must be the one to go out now (not your students), and show them how it's done. If you do well in their eyes, then they might (in the coming years) also do well.
> 
> However, if you are wrong in your thinking, and you apply that wrong in front of their eyes, then they will rebuke your teachings (maybe) or be indoctrinated by them.
> 
> Now to revisit my statement in which you have interpreted wrongfully, I want you go out and get some real world experience under your belt, then you will know that you are teaching correctly, and you might make a difference if apply it to the ground afterwards. Until then good luck convincing the crowd or your students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy at work is glad his stepson got a job at Walmart. Up until now he has only talked to teachers, parents and other kids. He’s happy he’s going to finally get some real world experience. His words not mine. Something he has not yet had. Something he did not get at public school. He just graduated high school.
> 
> Now he will deal with bosses coworkers and customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduated high school with no work experience at all? No summer jobs, nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you asking about summer jobs? .....
Click to expand...



Because many high school kids do at least that much before they graduate high school.


----------

